# (IR) 1st ooc-thread of the 5th IR (open)



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2004)

You are all alone. 

The great empires of Oerth are cut off from the Multiverse, destined to struggle amongst each others for survival and dominance. Led by you, the greatest and wisest minds on the planet, they must fight a battle of titanic odds armed with new and terrible weapons of magic and technology.

The World is all alone. And that is the greatest blessing you could ask for, for outside lurks an unknowable danger that has devoured planes and driven countless civilizations to extinction or exile. The Gods closed the Sphere of Oerth, hid you away in a place beyond existance as a final desperate act of defiance, but before they did strangers arrived on your planet. Strangers bearing gifts.

You have the power, but how will you use it? The decision is yours and the world will face the consequences. Ultimately the illimitable eternities of all existance and un-existance hang in the balance. You cannot escape, there is no way out, you must stand and fight or face a fate beyond comprehension.

Rule, conquer, manipulate and decieve. Unite, inspire, educate and create. Good, Evil or Neutral, Lawful or Chaotic, the final end awaits you all and only one thing can turn the tides in your favour; Power.

Welcome to the 5th IR.

Make your mark upon the world.

Make your mark upon the Multiverse.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2004)

*Links to the other pages of the IR:*

Recruitment thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105726


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2004)

The Rules of the 5th IR

Above all else the IR is a game about power.

Power is, after all, the ability to affect the world around you. There are many different expressions of power. A brilliant speech or diplomatic negotiation can in the right circumstances guarantee your victory. Propaganda and manipulation are vital tools to control your own population, NPC-factions and even the other players. Role-playing is an essential tool for achieveing true power. But there is much more to the game.

Industry, technology, war, magic, divinity and infiltration are the other tools at your disposal. They benefit your faction in different ways, and though you need not master them all they will all be relevant to the outcome of the game.



 The Turn

The IR is divided into turns. Each of them is three months long and roughly represents a season.

1. At the beginning of each turn you send me, Serpenteye, an email at ecaf99@hotmail.com where you let me know how you will allocate your power that turn.

2. Tell how many Power Points you put into industrializing your respective provinces, how much you spend on Technology or Magic and how much you reserve for Infiltration or the Military in your email.

3. List how you allocate your military Power Levels. If you are upgrading any of your Regular armies to Elite, and if you’re turning any of your Elite armies to Epic this needs to be in the email.

The DM needs this information to know just how powerful you are going to be during the Turn.

When all player emails have been received and the DM knows how each faction is going to invest its power for the Turn, it's time for the game to begin.

If you do not send the DM email before each Turn they will allocate your power in a way that they think is in accordance with the nature of your faction in a way that they believe it will benefit them. The DM does this for NPC-factions, but you may find that it is less optimized than what you had in mind.



*Industry*

Industry is the backbone of the IR. The combined Industrial Capacity (IC) of your provinces determines how many Power Points you get to spend each season (3-month turn) of the game. The IC of the province itself is not reduced by spending these power points, but is renewed at the beginning of each turn.

IC represents the productive aspects of technology, your smithies, factories, farms, all the hard work of the vast majority of your population.

The IC of a province is tied to two factors:

* The amount of power you invest into the province directly, at the beginning of each turn, determines the maximum amount of IC the province will give you next season. *1 power point invested gives you ½ points of IC*, 10 PP invested gives 5 IC, etc. (½PPI + PPT = PPnt)
PPI   = Power Points Invested
PPT  = Power Points per Turn (from IC only)
PPnt = Power Points Next Turn

* The maximum level of Industrial Capacity in a province is limited by the population of the province multiplied with the tech-level of your faction +5 divided by 200'000. A province with a population of 600'000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 5 has a maximum IC of 60. A province with a population of 23'000'000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 20 has a maximum IC of 5750. *((Population x Tech Level+5)/100'000)*



*Technology*

You all begin with a level of technology roughly equivalent to what Europe had the year 1500. In the prologue to the IR you were all given access to blueprints, schematics and copies of more advanced technology but for now you lack the infrastructure required to manufacture most of the inventions. You know - or can rather easily find out - how to put this infrastructure together, how to manufacture the factories you need to make the components to make the factories to make the components to make the factories to make the components and the factories required to make a car or a tank, or an airplane. But doing all that takes time and effort. 

*The Technological Arms Race*

Technology is complicated, but in the IR it’s rather simple. You create the infrastructure needed to apply your technologies in increments by spending Power Points. *You need to spend 50 PPs to advance your entire faction one level in technology.* 

You have the option of spending more Power Points, as many as you like to advance accordingly. The levels of technology are equivalent to the highest common levels of technology according to the following table:

1: 1500
2: 1600
3: 1650
4: 1700
5: 1725
6: 1750
7: 1775
8: 1800
9: 1810
10: 1820
11: 1830
12: 1840
13: 1850
14: 1860
15: 1870
16: 1880
17: 1885
18: 1890
19: 1895
20: 1900
21: 1905
22: 1910
23: 1915
24: 1920
25: 1925
26: 1930
27: 1935
28: 1940
29: 1942
30: etc…
At every 4th level of technology all your military units, except for militia after level 4, garners an increase in their attack and defense values of +1 and +1. The strategic mobility of your units increases gradually, but this is a minor effect compared to magic.

Technology also has an impact on your maximal industrial capacity. 

Maximum IC =*((Population x Tech Level+5)/100'000)*



*War*

The roll of a die decides conventional warfare. 

Combat Turn One (First Half): First the DM rolls one d6 for the attacker, then for the defender.

If the attacker’s modified roll is higher than the defender’s, the attacker damages the defender. 

If the attacker and the defender have equal Power Levels in the battle, the attacker inflicts damage on the defender equal to 1/10th of the defender’s original strength in the battle.

If the attacker has more Power Levels in the battle, they will inflict damage in proportion to their relative numbers. If he has 1.5 times as many Power Levels he will inflict 1.5 times more damage than usual. If he has twice as many Power Levels as his enemy, he will inflict twice as much in damage.

Combat Turn One (Second Half): After the DM has rolled for the attacker they will then make the same rolls for the defender, and so on.

The defender will then become the attacker and his current strength will be used for calculating damage. This cycle of violence continues until either side has been defeated.

Armies consisting of mixed kinds of PLs are added together when determining the amount of damage they inflict and recieve, but still apply their modifiers separately. (Don't worry if you don't understand this. I'll make sure it's balanced.)


*Armies*

There are four different categories of armies: Militia, Regular, Elite and Epic Armies.

*Militia* armies are recruited directly out of your common population. 

They are 1-3 level characters of NPC classes, barely trained and nearly useless individually, but in great enough numbers they can be a terrible threat. 

Militia can be conscripted or recruited for no direct cost. You don’t have to pay any Power Points to create Militia armies, and they are the one kind of army you can raise after the beginning of a Turn. Up to 25% of all of the population in a province can be turned into militia at the beginning of a Turn, up to 10% of the population can be mobilized when the Turn has already begun.

10,000 soldiers of a Militia army are the equivalent of 1 Power Level. 

*Militia attacks with a modifier of –4 and defends with a modifier of –3. * 

They do not benefit from improvements in technology beyond LVL 4 in the Technological Arms Race (1700 AD in Earth terms) - they are simply too numerous and untrained for you to be able to equip them with quality weapons.
Militia Power Levels can be demobilized at the beginning/end of a round and the surviving warriors can be put back into the industrial economy.


*Regular* armies are your usual professional soldiers.

They have adequate training and equipment and are PC-classes and monsters of levels (or ECLs) of 2-6. 

At the beginning of the game they may be vulnerable against hordes of militia but they will later be able to sweep them aside with ease. *One PL of regular armies costs 1 Power Point to create. * 
(You do not create Regular PL out of Militia PL. You can create Regular armies directly out of your the Power Points you get each turn.)

*They attack and defend with a modifier of +0/+0*. They benefit fully from improvements in technology.

Regular PLs can be demobilized at the beginning/end of a round and the surviving warriors can be put back into the industrial economy. You then regain all the Power Points you spent on creating the surviving Regular PLs.


*Elite* armies are experienced and educated soldiers.

They are well-equipped adventurer-classed characters, or monsters, of levels 7 to 16.

They are deadly opponents who benefit fully both from improvements in technology and from advancement in the Magical Arms Race. 

They can be recruited from the ranks of your Regular armies, at a cost of 10 Regular Power Levels for one Elite PL. (The cost reflects losses in training, the high cost of training and the high cost of their equipment) 
Alternatively they can be recruited from your regular armies at a reduced cost in lives, but increased overall price. This way it costs 10 PPts to upgrade one Regular PL to Elite. 

*They attack with a modifier of +4 and defend with a modifier of +3.*

*They have complete strategic mobility; they can Teleport all over the planet instead of the mundane means available to lesser armies.*

Elite armies cannot be demobilized.


*Epic* armies are the toughest, most skilled combatants on the planet.

Your PCs are all Epic, but few others are in the beginning of the game. 

They are nearly untouchable by Regular PLs and can slaughter Militia without concern. They are as far above Elites as the Elites are above the Regulars. 

Epics are the only ones who can research High Magic in the Magical Arms Race and they benefit fully from both Magic and Technology.

Epic PLs can only be recruited from your Elite armies, at a cost of 10 Elite PLs for 1 Epic PL. In other words 1 Elite PL is as expensive as 100 regular PLs, but they may very well be much more valuable than that depending on your play-style. 
Alternatively, they can be recruited from your Elite armies at a reduced cost in lives but a severely increased overall cost. This way it costs 100 PPts to increase one Elite PL to an Epic PL.

*They attack with a modifier of +8 and defend with a modifier of +7.*

Epic armies cannot be demobilized.

You can only upgrade a given group of PLs one grade at a time. For instance you can upgrade your regulars to elite or your elite army into an epic one, but not your regular army into an epic army in a single turn.
If you use the alternative rules you have the possibility of creating higher classes of PLs quicker, but for an increased cost.


*Modifiers:*

* Technology gives a bonus to all units (except for militia after level 4) of +1 for both offense and defense every four levels in the Technological Arms Race (4th, 8th, 12th, 16th, and so on). These bonuses are cumulative.

* A significant degree of Clerical or Druidic magic in a faction gets a modifier of +1 to defense for Militia, Regular and Elite Power Levels, and a modifier of +2 to defense for Epic Power Levels. This applies also for those parts of factions who have a significant degree of such magic even if the faction as a whole would not qualify.

* High level magic gives many bonuses to factions that have access to it:

Magical Arms Race Level:	10th Level Magic	11th Level Magic	12th Level Magic	13th Level Magic
Elite Armies	+3/+3	+5/+5	+8/+8	+16/+16
Epic Armies	+5/+5	+9/+9	+16/+16	+32/+32

* Factions that lay claim to the personal attention of deities have many bonuses:

Power Level of the Deity:	Demigod	Lesser	Intermediate	Greater	Over
Bonuses to Offense and Defense of all forces:	+1/+1	+2/+2	+4/+4	+8/+8	+16/+16


*A deity gains considerable personal bonuses as well, though they are not comulative with those from the paragraph above:

Power Level of the Deity:	Demigod	Lesser	Intermediate	Greater	Over
Bonuses to Offense and Defense 	+2/+2	+4/+4	+8/+8	+16/+16	+32/+32


* Fortifications give bonuses to forces not facing enemies who have access to higher level High Magic than the defender. A unit fortified in strongly defendable terrain gains a bonus of +1 to defense. A unit in an extremely sturdy fortification in strongly defendable terrain raises that bonus to +3.  Extremely strong fortifications on very good terrain or underground may well be unassailable for a Regular PL. The rule shows the most usual modifiers, the rest are up to DM fiat when it comes up.

* Morale has an effect upon offense and defense. A demoralized army has a modifier of –2 to offense and defense. A routed army has a –4 modifier to defense and cannot attack at all.

* Undead units gain modifiers. Against factions who do not have access to divine magic from a deity of at least Lesser status Undead gain a bonus of +2 to their defense. Against factions who have access to divine magic from deities of at least Intermediate status Undead units receive a modifier of –2 to defense.

* Dead Magic Zones are disastrous for units that rely upon magic. Elite units get a modifier of –2 to defense and attack and Epic units get a modifier of –4 to defense and attack. This applies to all Elite and Epic units. 
Units who would normally gain bonuses from High Magic, Clerical or Druidic Magic or the personal attention of a Deity do not gain access to any of their respective bonuses in a Dead magic Zone, nor does a Deity themselves.

Note: Like bonuses do not stack. 


*Morale*

When an army faces an enemy it believes it cannot defeat it will sometimes become demoralized. It will fight at a reduced efficiency and will attempt to retreat from the battle. If it cannot retreat in order it will rout, surrender, or fight to the death.



*Magic*

Magic is the most powerful force on Oerth. It can destroy whole continents, remake them anew, transform your people into godlike beings, and turn your enemies into ash. 

Magic is more expensive and harder to get than technology.

Everyone starts out at the same general level of magical knowledge. 

All factions have access to every 0 to 9th level arcane spell in the SRD. Psionics has a similar role to arcane magic, and the two are therefore technically interchangeable with each other for the intents and purposes of this game. 

Many factions, but not all, also have an equivalent knowledge of Clerical or Druidic magic. Druidic and clerical magic gives modifiers to the defense of your units and increases your population-growth. 

For the purpose of this IR, High Magic of dissimilar flavors has similar in-game effects. A faction whose flavor specific magic is druidic can achieve similar ends as one whose magical flavor is of powerful conjurations, excepting in the nuances of the actual effects.

Elite and Epic PLs represent most normal magic items.
Artifacts are considered Epic PL, as if they were characters or armies.



*High Magic*

In the 5th IR, Epic magic works a bit differently than in normal D&D. Most importantly, there are no Epic level spells as listed in WOTC’s Epic Level Handbook. No spells can be meta-magicked above 9th level. 

Instead there are 10th, 11th, 12th,and 13th level spells. These higher levels of spells are not a mere linear continuation of the normal spell levels but approximations of enormously powerful magic beyond the normal abilities of the spellcasters of Oerth. They are vastly more powerful than normal 0 to 9th level spells, and they are usually not cast by individual spellcasters but by the combined magical skill and puissance of the casters of an entire faction.

No PC faction has the power to cast 10th level spells at the beginning of the 5th IR. That ability has to be researched and invested into by spending Power Points. 

Magic of such extreme power and difficulty is beyond the grasp of most people. Only your Epic PLs can be used to research the Higher level spells, and they are permanently spent by doing so. No magic has the power to bring them back to life.

A non-High Magic Anti-magic Field does not work against an High Magic spell.


*The Magical Arms Race*

Magic is researched in a similar manner as technology, though both the price and the rewards are much higher. 

After spending 30 points of Epic PLs in the Magical Arms Race your faction gains the power to cast 10th level spells. After investing a total of 120 Epic PLs in the Magic Arms race you gain the power to cast 11th level spells. 12th level spellcasting requires an expenditure of 500 Epic PLs. 13th level spells cost 1000 Epic PLs. 
This represents the dangerous and volatile nature of the research. High Magic, when it has not been fully mastered, is extremely unpredictable, and the smallest mistake can be lethal or crippling. No faction can research High Magic without a massive loss of Epic lives and magical equipment.

Once you have put PLs into magical research the points stay there, they are cumulative. The only way to wipe out the points is to utterly destroy the faction.

Factions cannot cooperate in researching High Magic. They cannot trade Magic (or technology) with other factions or individuals. If they still wish to do so they must permanently merge their factions, a process which will be fraught with political difficulties and dangers (and which I personally discourage).

The number of 10th through 13th level spells that a faction can cast per turn depends on the amount of Epic PLs the faction has available to cast them. Naturally, a greater number of casters enable a faction to cast a greater number of spells. 

The Spell-progression is as follows:

Epic PL Units	10th Level Spells	11th Level Spells	12th Level Spells	13th Level Spells
20	1	0	0	0
80	2	0	0	0
140	3	1	0	0
200	4	2	0	0
260	5	3	1	0
320	6	4	2	0
380	7	5	3	1
440	8	6	4	2
500	9	7	5	3

As you can see you need to spend a lot of Epic PLs to cast the Higher level spells, but you also have to have a lot of Epic PLs to cast them. There is a trade-off between quantity and quality.
It is possible for multiple factions to cooperate in casting High Magic spells, if they both know how to cast spells of that level. For that purpose, and that purpose only, they can add their Epic PLs together if they should so wish.

So now I have ultimate power. So what?

There are three aspects of higher-level magic: destructive, defensive and creative.

*Tenth Level Spells Can:*

* Destroy an area the size of Celene utterly, wiping out all life (except for a few lucky Epic PLs) and destroying the very bedrock itself.

* Devastate an area the size of Nyrond, destroying most life but leaving some stronger structures only badly damaged and most Epic PLs alive.

* Affect an area the size of the Empire of Iuz (at the start of T1), causing widespread death and destruction but leaving most common people alive.

* Counterspell almost any 10th level magic.

* Enhance a number of individuals permanently. It can give them enhanced ability scores, natural, extraordinary or supernatural abilities. The lesser the number of people affected, the stronger the effect. In game terms it increases your Elite PL by 100.

* Restore the damage caused by a 10th level spell in an area one degree smaller. It can restore the damage to an area the size of Celene that was devastated by a spell that affected an area the size of Nyrond, for example. 


11th level spells are even more powerful 

The Rain of Colorless Fire would probably be a 12th level spell or perhaps several lower level epic spells cast simultaneously in a pattern. It destroyed an area the size of the Kevellond league utterly and permanently, that fits into the rough hierarchy of spells.

13th level spells are vastly more powerful than even 12th level spells. No 13th level spell has ever been cast since the original creation of the Multiverse. (It is only a fluke fluktuation in the cosmic/multiversal energies that make it possible for the people of Oerth to research 13th level Magic in the first place)



*Infiltration*

Few rulers have complete and utter control over their countries. There’s always someone who’s either powerful enough to flaunt the laws openly, or cunning enough to do so unnoticed. Either way, not all the production of a territory falls into the hands of the lawful ruler.

Most territories in the IR have Partial Ownership. Usually it’s a minor NPC faction that keeps some of the revenue of the territory out of the ruler’s hands. It can be a Thieves Guild, a church, a merchant-guild or a powerful corporation. It can be a rebel-force, a mages guild, or just a bunch of unorganized disloyal citizens. In some other cases the cause is more sinister, because you can infiltrate and undermine each other.

*Espionage* 

To place a spy in a territory you have to spend 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory in PLs as a one-time expense. Once you have placed a spy you will gain information about important occurrences in the territory or organization you have infiltrated. Your target has a small automatic chance to discover that there is a spy in their territory, and if they don't find out they can nevertheless conduct a routine search for a cost of 1 PL. Once they know there's a spy they have an option to find and remove it, for a cost of 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory.

You can insert a spy in an enemy army, but you cannot further infiltrate any group of PLs. 

Cost to place a Spy in a territory: IC/20
Cost to place a Spy in an army: PL/20
Cost for routine searches to locate Spies: 1 PL
Cost to remove a Spy from your territory or army: IC/20 or PL/20

*Subversion*

The first level of subversion gives you 5% of the political power over a territory. This level, and every following level of control, entitles you to an equivalent share of the IC (and turn-based Power Point output) of the territory. 

Cost to subvert a territory: IC/10
Each additional level of successful subversion: +PL = IC/4

It costs 1/10th of the IC-value of the territory in Regular PLs to establish the first level of control. To establish a subversive control over a territory, both parties make an opposed modified d20 roll.
It works the same way for the following levels of control. The cost of going from 10% to 25% control over a territory is an additional 1/4th of the total IC-value of the territory. The cost of 50% is another 1/4th of the IC-value and 75% and 95% and 100% costs another 1/4 of the IC respectively. For every attempt to increase your control there’s an opposed roll of d20.

The cost, in Regular PLs, of completely subverting a territory under the course of several Turns (assuming the IC of the territory doesn't change in that time and that nobody else is trying to subvert your control) is 10%+25%+25%+25%+25%+25%=135% of the IC value of the territory, assuming the attacker succeeds on all his rolls.
The cost of infiltration represents both the monetary expenses and losses in operatives, it is therefore we use Regular PLs for infiltration.

The "legal owner" of a territory uses the same mechanism to increase his control over his territory as the "attacker" does. 

*Modifiers:*

* The Infiltrator Trait reduces the costs for all Infiltration and Subversion attempts by half.

* The Alien Trait gives a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it in a territory where he has a greater percentage of control than any other faction. The alien trait is possessed only by the most perverse of aberrations and strangest of creatures.

* The faction that controls a greater percentage of a territory than any other faction in that territory has a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it.

* 10th and Higher level Magic render a faction immune to infiltration and subversion from factions with lesser degrees of magical knowledge.
10th level High Magic gives a +2 to the opposed rolls to expand a factions influence in a territory. 11th, 12th and 13th level High Magic gives a bonus of +4, +6, and +8 respectively to rolls for expanding the influence of the faction in question.
Immunity to infiltration means that a faction that gains access to High Magic can immediately purge all the influence factions with lesser knowlege in magic has in territories that are under that factions control. Under control means that the faction has a higher degree of control over that territory than any one other faction.

*War, Subversion, and Infiltration*

Conquering a territory by war will randomly remove or reduce the influence of infiltrators in the territory and give the conqueror a controlling percentage of the territory. Depending upon the conqueror’s general policy towards the conquered population, new organizations may arise.



*Divinity*

Hard times are coming to Oerth. 

The World of Greyhawk is under siege from both the outside and within, and no one knows when a violent death might descend upon them. In times like these many people will turn to the gods, crying out for help, for salvation. But the gods will not hear them -for the gods are gone.

Will the power of the faith of the people of Oerth waste away in desperation and fear, or will new Deities arise to give succor to mortal man's weakness? The people will surely need Gods to look after them in this time of crisis. There is power to be had for those who are strong enough to ascend.

There are no hard-coded rules for attaining divinity, but the people tend to love a winner. Be successful, charismatic, and fulfill the spiritual needs of your population and perhaps the people will begin to worship you as a divinity.



*Trade*

Factions can not trade knowlege of Magic. Nor can they trade the applications of their technological infrastructure. They can not directly aid each others in researching High Magic or technology.
You can however engage in all other kinds of exchanges, which I will rule on by a case for case basis. Sometimes there's a price beyond what you'd expect.



*Population*

The labor force of your economy functions as the recruitment pool of your army. Every territory has a population. A territory without population is of very limited use to anyone, naturally. Take care of your population, it is very hard to replace. 

The IR is divided into 3-month turns, natural population growth won't be very significant for any race unless the IR lasts a very long time. Magical means can perhaps be researched, but let's leave that to after the game has begun.



*Definitions*

*Power Level (PL) is a measure of disposable power that can be used at an immediate notice during the Turn. It represents your armies, magical items and cold hard cash. It's not tied to the territories, but to your faction as a whole. It is what you use to make war, Infiltrate, research High Magics and bribe your allies and enemies.

*Industrial Capacity (IC) is the measure of the productive capacity of the territories. It represents the value of your factories, mines, farming and so on. In other words, the aspects of your wealth that cannot be liquidated on a short notice but builds the foundation of your productive economy. At the end/beginning of each Turn it decides how many Power Points (PPts) you can spend in your template.

*Power Points exist only between Turns, it is what your IC turns into and it is what you spend on technological research, industrialization, creation of armies and such. 
It is also what you use to upgrade your armies to the next highest level of PL in the Alternative method described in the chapter about War.



*Addendum 1:*

 It would be best if everything but the most secret of plans eventually found their way to the IR-threads, for the sake of making it a good read, but you don't have to post your semi-IC conversations and negotiations on the board.

I only really need to be told what you have agreed to and with whom and only if you believe you need me to know. If I don't know something I'll do nothing about it and if that's what you want that's what you'll get.

Generally I'd have to say your PCs are powerful and cunning enough to find ways to talk to each others without spies finding out about it (unless you want them to find out about it, or are being sloppy). But as soon as you put anything into motion, as soon as it goes from talk to action, you will have to tell me or it simply will not happen.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2004)

reserved post #3


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 6, 2004)

*The Players and Powers of the 5th IR*

THE 5TH IR:  CREATED AND GAMEMASTERED BY SERPENTEYE

  Serpenteye's e-mail (with permission)   ecaf99@hotmail.com

  -

  MAPS

  GUILTY PUPPY, MAPMAKER OF THE IR:  CURRENT 5TH IR MAPS  
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-edit.php
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-view.php

  THE LARGE SCALE OERTH MAP, CRUCIAL FOR THE 5TH IR
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  LIVING GREYHAWK CAMPAIGN LINK, IMPORTANT FOR THE 5TH IR 
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg.

  LIVING GREYHAWK MAP
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg)

  IN HONOR OF MAUDLIN, MAPMAKER OF THE 3RD IR:  FINAL MAP FROM THE 3RD IR
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/Greyhawk.jpg

  OTHER GREYHAWK/OERTH MAP URLS

  [sblock]

Close-in map links:  http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/
Large-scale map:  http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/gridgeo.gif
Really large-scale map:  http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
Really large-scale map:  http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/oerthlarge.gif

  [/sblock]

  MAP LINKS FROM WILLIAM'S MAP AND OTHER CAMPAIGN RESOURCES POST

  [sblock]

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/wogmaps.html
Greyhawk Maps: http://www.thewatchman.de/spidersweb/oerik.htm
Oerth and Greyhawk maps:  http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/Campaigns/GreyhawkMaps/
Oerth map: http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
Oerik Continent: http://www.highprogrammer.com/alan/...p/supermap.html
World of Greyhawk Map: http://www.arrantdestiny.com/maps.htm
Greyhawk Maps: http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/wogmaps.html
(One shows latitude.)
Living Greyhawk Maps: http://ca.geocities.com/kanisl/
World of Greyhawk Maps: http://talmeta.net/maps/wog.htm

  [/sblock]

  -

  GREYHAWK SOURCE MATERIAL

  THE GREYHAWK JOURNALS (link compliments of William and others)
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Council/journals.html

  LIVING GREYHAWK (link compliments of William)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg.

  THE HIGH HISTORY OF THE FLANAESS (link compliments of William and others)
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Council/OJ1/history.html

  OERTH BEYOND THE FLANAESS (link compliments of William)
  (I need the URL, William)

  OLD GREYHAWK PRODUCTS AVAILABLE AS PDF DOWNLOADS:  SV GAMES (link compliments of William)
http://www.svgames.com/

  GREYHAWK LEGENDARY PLACES (link compliments of William) (Anabstercorian and several others, take note!)
http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~leirbakk/rpg/adnd/society/adnd_society_greyhawkplaces.html

  GREYHAWK DIETIES (link compliments of William)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg/articles/lg20030521deitiessearch

  -

  Concerning the Demigods of Oerth, as set forth by William.

  [sblock]

   Demigod Wastri and his history:  Concerning one of your earlier questions, Wastri is the demigod of bigotry and amphibians. He is lawful neutral/lawful evil and may have been a member of the Scarlet Brotherhood long ago. He resides in the Vast Swamp. His goal is to have humans rule and eliminate demihumans. Orcs, goblins, and bullywugs are among the races that exist to serve humanity in his view. His priests become more amphibian over time.

  [/sblock]

  Concerning the History of the Elves of Oerth, as set forth by Thomas.

  [sblock]

  The elves, as you know, were created from the blood of Corellon Larethian, shed in battle with Gruumsh. But this blood was spilt in the name of his betrothed, Sehanine Moonbow. Sehanine considered the elves her children, too, and loved them. She created a realm of dream and fancy, where desire dictated reality and there was no hardship. She invited her children with loving arms to come to dwell in paradise forever, and leave the "lesser races" to Oerth (there seems to be the possibility that this was in response to Tharzidun attempting to uncreate reality). Many of the elves, naturally good-hearted, were appalled by the idea of abandoning Oerth to its fate, turned their back on Sehanine, and dispersed (some swore themselves to Chaos, and became the Valley Elves (in the Valley of the Mage); some swore themselves to Law, and went west to the Empire of Sufang. Other elves regard both of these groups with extreme ambilvalence). Half of the elves went with Sehanine. This history has the birthplace of the Elves being in the Flanaess, altough a number of the Elves who remained in Oerth formed the "Kingdom of Miranda," of unknown location. (Info from here.)
  Nowadays, Sehanine's clerics, known as the People of the Testng, try to undo the split caused by their goddess and reunite the Elven race. Like their goddess, they preach uninvolvement with the other races. Queen Yolande's policy of strict neutrality during the Greyhawk wars is attribute to their influence, and it is rumored that the death of the Prince Consort was done at their hand because he displayed too much interest in humankind. (This is the background I'm using for Celene, although I don't know how canon it is. Scroll down or do a wordsearch for "Celene.")
  The Lendarl islands (or Lendore, or Spindrift), formerly ruled by a council of five powerful mages and having a human population on one of the chain, was subjected to a bloodless coup by the People of the Testing during the Greyhawk Wars. They exiled the humans. Celene has made no comment on the matter. (See this and scroll way the heck down or do a wordsearch for "Lendore.")
  The history I'm writing up in fact has the People of the Testing falling out of favor (since the faction is human-friendly and far from isolationist and neutral), but the reuniting of the Elven race still a priority. One of the messages I'm composing is to you, reccomending a solid alliance and offering, unconditionally, any defensive aid you might need.

  (ITALICIZED TEXT)  Also of interest- In one history (I linked to it at some point, on this thread or the last- I'll try and find it again. Edit: found it ), which was not necesarily canon, of the western nations of Greyhawk, the very northwest portion of the continent housed a fractured Elven empire (broken down into 4-5 states). The interesting part is that there was supposedly a link to a faery plane called "Elfland", which might be related to Sehanine's realm (although there's some crossover between the material and elfland, and I think Sehanine's offer was a one-way trip). There's some relation between the region's name "Minaria" and "Miranda," the elven kingdom of unknown location.

  Ignore the italicized above, it'm 99% sure it's not canon.

  Okay, I think I figured it out. The little sticky-outy bit of earth labled "Elven Lands" is Miranda. Skip Williams sayeth "Elven Lands: It seems that eleven seafarers crossed (the) Solnor Ocean millennia ago and established a kingdom upon this peninsula."
  Anyway, just some info. We probably should hash out how the Elves ended up the way they are, so we're on the same page in terms of history.

  Addennum: Miranda is described as being in "far-off Orannia" and you go "over the Solnor" to reach it. Solnor is the name of the Sea by the Sea Barons of the Great Kingdom.

  [/sblock]

  Concerning the elves of Adri Forest, Bramblewood Forest, Dim Forest and the Oytwood, Celadon Forest, Dreadwood, Fellreev Forest, Gamboge Forest, Gnarley Forest, Grandwood, Nutherwood/Phostwood, Rieuwood and the Menowood, Vesve Forest, and the northeastern forests (the Spikey Forest, Sable Forest, Hraak Forest, and Timberway Forest), as set forth by Thomas.

  [sblock]

  Adri Forest:  The elves here are bound in a small kingdom ruled by a lord who wants nothing to do with either the gnomes of the Flinty Hills, the men of Ratik, the men of North Kingdom, or the dwarves of the Rakers, distrusting them all. Keeping his nation isolated, he believes, is the key to survival. While he trades with other peoples, he carefully watches them when they are in his territory.

  Bramblewood Forest:  How many elves live in this vast forest is unknown, as most of it is claimed and owned by Ket. It is thought, however, that the elves live in their own separate cities, away from the main Kettish populations.

  Dim Forest and the Oytwood:  These elves are coming into increasingly unfriendly relations. Representatives of both groups travelled together to Celene over ten years ago; when they came back, the two groups came into a slowly rising, but defiintely troublesome, quarrel. Opposing viewpoints over what to do in the wake of the Geoff-Keoland situation are not the cause of the argument, but they are making things worse. Humans who visit are often pressured to take sides in the debate, or to act as impartial messengers, as the elves do not seem to want to go into each others' territory. In any case, however, visitors from Gran March, certain dwarves in the Lortmils, and even northenr Keoland are not well received.

  Celadon Forest:  The elves of this region have always preferred to maintain their independence from humans, and while they bear man no animosity, they would prefer to send him on his way as soon as possible. This city houses the largest elven city in the Flanaess, outside those of Celene. These elves deal well with the Urnstmen, but past and present injustices by the Nyrondese mean that they trade little and care even less for the people of that region. King Lynwerd has calmed tentions to prevent civil war, but he cannot calm the anti-Nyrondal flames of resentment boiling here.

  Dreadwood:  The elves of this region live in three different cities in the east, center and west of the forest. Half-orcs and dwarves are wise not to show their faces in this region, nor are citizens of the Yeomanry, the Sea Princes, or Gran March welcome in elven households.

  Fellreev Forest:  The elves within this region are savage and violent, as ready to fight each other as the local humanoids, monsters, or bandits. All attempts to tame the elves have failed, and indeed the grugach, who have many positions of power here, ceremonially kill men and dwarves.

  Gamboge Forest:  The elves who dwell here are friendly and good, but fiercely independent. They trust no one of either the Pale or Nyrond, knowing well that both states could covet their territory. Luckily, with the Pale being occupied elsewhere and Nyrond having its own difficulties, they enjoy relative peace, except with the humanoids and monsters of the wood. 

  Gnarley Forest:  The elves of this region are the most classic version-rustic, green-clad people with pointy ears who are masters of the wilderness. While they treat well with the people of Verbobonc, they are wary of any attempts by Furyondy or Dyvers to intrude on their territory, gravely distrust most of Greyhawk, and outright hate the people of the Wild Coast.

  Grandwood:  The elves here have a long tradition of being freebooting bands of raiders and heroes, packing up their tents, tipis and even collapsible treehouses, moving their towns to avoid being captured by enemies. They consider Ahlissa to be their greatest foe, though they have little love for the people of the Hestmark Highlands or Rel Astra either, only treating with their fellows in the Lone Heath.

  Nutherwood/Phostwood:  The elves here are suspicious of most outsiders except the Flan, with whom they are strong and brave friends. Strong allies of the Tenha, the two peopls have often aided each other in matters of war against their mutual enemies. The two peoples share many cultural and life elements as well, though the elves find the incorporation of Oeridian architechture and battle tactics into Tenha society to be somewhat annoying.

  Rieuwood and the Menowood:  While allied with the Sunnd, and the dwarves of the Hollow and Hestmark Highlands, the elves of these regions are suspicious of Holgi Hirsute and his dealings with the Oeridians of Irongate and Onnwall. They deal/dealt well with Idee, often exchanging goods and information between peoples.

  Vesve Forest:  As part of the grand alliance of good that has flourished here for milennia, the elves of the southern Vesve are good, kind and honest. They worked with the brave Flan warriors in what is now Furyondy before the migrations, and they will continued to do so with the modern nations against Iuz, the Horned Society, or whoever else their foe is this day. Those of the north, however, are isolationist and almost xenophobic towards humanity, blaming men for the evils of Iuz and the Society, and bitter from the endless fighting they must endure against humanoids in that region.

  The Northeastern Forests (Spikey Forest, Sable Forest, Hraak Forest, and Timberway Forest)

  The elves in these forests, surrounded by barbarians, prefer to live apart from their neighbors, although they can reflect the tendencies of their human neighbors: The Hraak people are cruel and savage: the Sable people are cold and aloof, those of the Timberway friendly and jolly, and those of the Spikey Forest strong and brave.

  [/sblock]

  Concerning the Elves of the Mare Mysticum, and the forces of the Empire of Lynn, as set forth by James.

  [sblock]

  -  Thorns - fey military, thorns are in the MM3 (CR4 halfling-like fey)
  -  The Faerie Court - Not very numerous, but even a few hundred nymph druids, spriggan and redcap barbarians, and satyr bards probably act more effectively than anyone would really care to find out
  -  The Armies of the March Kings - half-elves running internal and border security, more like a collection of knightly orders with an emphasis on medium cavalry
  -  The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda - Probably not even armies really, but old elves a little past their prime capable of dealing with interlopers who might get through to Miranda. At most a few score from each Mystic(district), but I guess they'd add up.
  -  The Temple of Sehanine - Dedicated to reclaiming the power and secrets of the Elvendar. Again, small in number and perhaps underpowered currently thanks to the clerical problem.
  -  The Recorders of Ye'Cind - More of an intelligence organization than anything else, but their god is present and they can't help but know that he's around even if they're unclear exactly where.
  -  The Court of Winter Moons - Younger elven toughs and courtiers, the honor guard of the queen.
  -  Ye'Cind - Demigods are power in and of themselves.
  -  The Imperial Navy of Lynn - Understrength, but of good design thanks to elvish aid.
  -  The Armies of Lynn - A mob, a great big freaking mob. Since it's so huge, Lynn would need bodies on the ground more than some elite force. Unfortunately Lynn would probably be relying on heaps and heaps of Militia class units for the majority of its military needs.
  -  Suelisian (sp?) Jannisaries - Probably the most "normal" army by Flanaess standards under my control. Probably not the normal sense of the word Jannisaries (slaves) anymore though, nor particularly Suel in composition. The regular army of Lynn, with advanced equipment - like spears and armor.

  [/sblock]

  Concerning many Flanaess Organizations, as set forth by William.

  [sblock]

  This was circa the release of the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer and some of the stats may be subject to change. Also, I tried to create some new organizations based on what I know of the World of Greyhawk.

Bonehearts and Boneshadow: Iuz's clerics and wizards are known as the Boneheart, while his rogues and spies are called the Boneshadow.

The Circle of Eight: Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas. Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means. Tenser has a similar network.

Horned Society: Former rulers and traditional rivals to Iuz, the Horned Society lost its lands to the demigods. Known for devil worship and the worship of evil deities, there is a concern that the dispersed organization may have people in many lands. Also, some members still fight against Iuz from within his empire. (This faction might be great for a lawful evil power seeking an alliance with devils. Mind you, as with any factions, you have to keep their goals in mind. So, Iuz is not their favorite person.)

Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous and Hextor. Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom. Most of its members now live in Ratik or in Nyrond. This is an order of lawful knights. The rulers of the North Kingdom might support an order worshipping Hextor, but not the Heironeans. So, this order is likely split ? one wanting an evil Great Kingdom and others supporting states that evolved from the Great Kingdom. The latter may desire to rid their land of evil by supporting Almor (some of which is now a province of Nyrond) or Ratik. So, this is a faction several players can claim ? including the Nyrond faction and the Great Kingdom faction.

Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.

Knights of Holy Shielding: This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them. They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General. Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.

Knights of Luna: This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek?s orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.

Knights of the Watch: Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish, they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16). Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz. The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues.

Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess. Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.

Old Faith: Centered on the worship of Beory and other deities, this great druidic organization commands great respect .

Old Lore: This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth. Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells. They are mostly Flan of noble birth.

The People of the Testing: A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine. The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth?s lesser moon, Celene, is full. So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene. They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic. The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.) They also have a presence in Sunndi.

The Silent Ones of Keoland: This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic. The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day?s ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra. They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power. They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.

The Silver Coins: Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight ? with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry. Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic. Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.

The Emerald Order: This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth's natural environment. It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.

  [/sblock]

  Concerning the History of the Greyhawk Wars, as set forth by William.

  [sblock]

  A summary of the Greyhawk Wars

  In Common Year 582, Iuz impersonates the Suel god Vatun and spurs the Northern Barbarians to attack the Hold of Stonefist. Iuz next uses magic to dominate the leader of Stonefist and invade the Duchy of Tenh. The Northern Barbarians leave, but Tenh becomes a battleground between the Tenha, the Pale, Iuz, and Stonehold. In the meantime, Iuz defeats the Horned Society, and seizes the lands of the Horned Society and the Bandit Kingdoms.
  At the same time, Ivid V of the Great Kingdom moves against Almor and the Iron League. Almor and Sunndi were conquered but Nyrond repels the Overking?s forces. At the same time, there is infighting and the Overking?s forces attacked Rel Astra. Ivid begins killing his nobles and bringing them back as undead, only to suffer a similar fate. He is renamed Ivid the Undying.
  In 594 CY, the Pomarj seizes half of the Principality of Ulek and destroys most of the free cities of the Wild Coast. Celene fails to heed the calls of its allies in the Ulek state for help.
  At the same time, the Scarlet Brotherhood conquers the Hold of the Sea Princes, the Lordship of the Isles, Idee and Onwall. The war concludes as different nations sign the Pact of Greyhawk, shortly after Rary, a member of the Circle of Eight, kills his colleagues Tenser and Otiluke at the peace conference.
  Despite the pact, some of the fighting continues. The war between the Pomarj and the Principality of Ulek continues. Nyrond absorbs most of what is left of Almor. In 586, Canon Hazen of Veluna uses the Crook of Rao in a ritual that banishes most of the fiends summoned by Ivid, Iuz, and other evil powers. King Belvor III of Furyondy captures the easternmost parts of the Shield Lands from Iuz.
  Iuz suffers a further setback in 587, when the ruler of Stonehold is mysteriously freed of the Old One?s magical influences. Stonehold declares Iuz an enemy. The Scarlet Brotherhood and the Great Kingdom also face setbacks. A magical field surrounds Rauxes, capitol of the Great Kingdom. No one knew what became of the city or its ruler. The Great Kingdom splits into two hostile states.
  The Scarlet Brotherhood looses all of Onnwal except for its capital, Scant. Ahlissa, a successor to the Great Kingdom, takes the city of Idee from the Scarlet Brotherhood. Meanwhile, the Hold of the Sea Princes erupts into civil war. Sunndi breaks free in 589 CY to become an independent Kingdom.

  [/sblock]

  Concerning the continents of Aquaria and Anakeris, the Nation of Blackmoor,   the Nation of Esmerin, Nation of Komal (VENUS, TAKE NOTE), Valley of the Mage, the Olman Islands and their Peoples, the Isle of the Phoenix, City of Garel Enkdal, Drax the Invulnerable:  Ruler of Rel Astra, Iuz's troubles in Fellreev Forest, and Iggwily mother of Iuz.

  [sblock]

  Continents of Aquaria and Anakeris:  Also, Serpenteye may or may not wish to include the Anakeris continent and the continent of Aquaria, with its Isle of the Phoenix, in the IR. Both are not strictly canon, but were created by people associated with TSR. (Aquaria was created by Frank Mentzner and has humans and demihumans. Anakeris is kind of Polynesian.)

  Nation of Blackmoor:  As for Blackmoor, the LGG identifies the ruler as the Archbaron Bestmor (NE, male human, Ftr 11/Wiz 4). Most inhabitants are lawful neutral or evil. He rules from Dantredun, as the Egg of Coot, a mysterious entity, claims the ruined city of Blackmoor. The Egg of Coot is said to possess great magical power and is responsible for 'automata' near the city. Enemies include Iuz and the Wolf Nomads. However, Iuz seems to avoid the land ? possibly due to a magical influence from various ancient mounds and standing stones.

  Nation of Esmerin:  I cannot find Esmerin on any map, although it is mentioned in the LGG as a legendary land and other sources place it in the Lortmils.

  Nation of Komal:  In the LGG gazetteer, there is a reference to a land called Komal to the west of the Sultanate of Zeif ? off the map to the west. It appears to be the section of coast opposite of Zeif on the big map.

  Valley of the Mage:  The leader of the Valley of the Mage is identified as Jaran Krimeeah, an Aerdi wizard also called the Black One. It is known that he has gnomes and valley elves in his service. He has a drow henchwoman. Enemies include Geoff exiles, Bissel, Gran March, Knights of the watch, Keoland, Sterich, the Circle of Eight, the elves of the Flanaess and even the drow. Indeed, one of the few things that the surface elves and the drow share is a disdain for the valley elves. You might want to see about claiming a portion of the Dim Forest, as it borders Gran March and Geoff.

  The Olman Islands and their peoples:  They are culturally similar to their inspirations ? the Maya, Aztec, and other Mesoamerican cultures and worship deities of the Central American pantheon.

  The Isle of the Phoenix:  It existed in a series of RPGA modules as an island off the coast of Aquaria. This continent, created by Frank Mentzner of TSR, had an empire started by Oeridian seafarers (there might have been some Flan humans there, not sure) amid demihumans and humanoids. The empire colIasped, and was replaced with some city states, nations, and settlements. One of the kings played around with technology and I seem to remember a Druidic alliance there, as well as a powerful Lawful Good wizard/cleric on the Isle of the Phoenix.

  City of Garel Enkdal:  In the LGG, there is an reference to Garel Enkdal, a city of some 25,000 plus orcs, with some numbers of ogres, orc-ogre crossbreeds and other creatures. It is located in the Griff Mountains near Stonehold.

  Drax the Invulnerable, Animus Ruler of Rel Astra:  Do recall that Rel Astra is ruled by an animus, who is known as Drax the Invulnerable. There are others in the former Great Kingdom, but only a limited number. (It seems only some nobles got the animus treatment.). I don?t have stats, but the ruler of Rel Astra seems to be strong, command mindless undead, charm people, cause fear by touch, heal quickly and have standard undead immunities. (Maybe treat them as a template). Also, I recall that Ivid created some undead outside of Rauxes. So, the undead can boost Ashdarlon's armies.
  EDIT:  There is immense and undying hatred of Ivid in Drax's heart.  Ivid ordered the destruction of Medegia, and the forces plundering that land also attempted the destruction of Rel Astra, Drax's city.  Today, Rel Astra stands, but only a few insane individuals live in all the former land of Medegia.

  Iuz's troubles in Fellreev Forest:  Iggwily, mother of Iuz:  There is strong resistance to Iuz from many factions in the Fellreev forest. Factions include sylvan elves, former bandits, some flan, some remnants of the Horned Society under Heirarch Nezmajen (NE male human Clr 15 of Nerull), and the lich Dahlvier (NE male human undead, Wizard 18.)
  Iuz has received some help from his mother Iggwilv, a woman of mixed Baklunish ancestry. She is an evil wizard of epic level. The Greyhawk adventure, Return of the Eight, suggests she is likely at least 25th level. She is known to be skilled at summoning fiends and necromancy. She has great knowledge of the planes, and actually bound Graz?zt for a time. I can also give you some information from a Greyhawk module on Tuerny, if you wish.

  [/sblock]

  -

  MAJOR PUBLIC EVENTS - WILLIAM'S POWER:  AL'AKBAR, THE BAKLUNISH EMPIRE

  [sblock]

   ' (A note on calendars: Serpenteye said this IR starts 20 years after the end of the Greyhawk wars. This would be in Common Year 604, 1248 Oeridian Record, 6119 Suloise Dating, 5066 Olven Calendar, 3263 Baklunish Hegira, and 2754 Flan Tracking. I presume we will begin in the first month of the new year. So, I suspect that the events must occur late during the month of Sunsebb in CY 603/BH 3262. I used the History of Oerth link to set a date for the Twin Cataclysms. Edena, maybe include the calendars in the first post.)
  Early in the morning, in Kankar on the shores of Lake Udrukankar, the call to prayer is heard from the mosques, minarets, and temples. The Mahdi of the Steppes turns to address the crowds of the faithful and curious onlookers. He opens his mouth to speak but his words are interrupted by the sound of distant thunder from the timeless stones of Tovag Baragu.
  In a flash of light, a man on a ki-rin appears followed by a throng of celestials and genies of various sorts. With startling swiftness, the horde rides to the maket square of Kankar. The rider and the ki-rin, its scales and hoves blazing with light, swoop low above the crowd as he blows a ram?s horn. The celestial horde picks up the tune on their horns, whose sounds echo in the streets and towers of kankar. The man on the celestial horse gazes kindly on the people below him. He is tall and thin. Piercing hazel eyes, rare among the Baklunish, gaze out from beneath a face with kindly features, framed by dusky brown hair and well trimmed beard. His robes and garments are the white of mountain snow, the blue of the summer skies, and the gold of the noonday sun. An eight-pointed star of platinum with a chain of gold and pearls hangs from his neck. In his right hand is a golden cup, set with sapphires, rubies, diamonds, and emeralds, shining brightly. A brighter light surrounds the man himself, extending like a halo past his steed. A shout begins in the crowd, small at first but is picked up by everyone ? including the Mahdi and many of the curious onlookers.
  ?Al?Akbar!!! Al?Akbar!! Al?Akbar has returned!!? The crowd roars in deafening voices echoing amid the streets of Kankar. Many in the crowd begin to kneel in prayer, and quake. The rider and the ki-rin sweep low and hover next to an awestruck and trembling Mahdi of the Steppes.
  ?I am honored by the courtesy of thy greetings, my beloved people and travelers from distant lands. May the gods bless and sustain thee in the days to come!! We come before thee on the wings of a storm, only because we have ridden upon its wings. My son, Amal aban Jehef, thou hast done well by the people, whom I love. Yet I have need of haste. If thou wilt, ride with me. There is much to be done before the hammer falls. I shall send word to you from Ekbir, ? the man, nay demigod, says in a clear and deep voice. The words are in Ancient Baklunish, yet all in the crowd ? including those from distant lands ? hear them in their native tongues.
  ?Stand ready, be strong. Rely on one another and deal justly with your neighbor and the stranger. For a Time of Testing is upon us all. Prepare! Be strong and be blessed, my people. Remember the Prophecy of the Phoenix and proclaim my return! Come what may, I shall stand with thee, my people whom I love! May ye be blessed and protected in the tumults that lie before us all.? He reaches his hand out to the Mahdi, and gently lifts him on to a flying carpet that swoops down from the heavens.
  It is only many miles later that the Mahdi speaks. ?Al?Akbar, my lord and god, where do we go? Why have you returned, amid a glorious host? What are the meanings of these signs and portents??
  ?We go to the Yorodhi, to bring a blessed woman, a Slayer of the Dead, with us. Then to Ull, for the Orakhan Khazuron the Mighty, to Zeif for Sultan Murad among others, to Tusmit for Pasha Muammar Qharan and others, to Ket for Beygraf Nadaid and a multitude in Ket and the Barrier Peaks and lastly to Ekbir. Already they await us. All of us shall soon stand. In the war to come,? the demigod says calmly as the ground beneath him races past at a blinding speed.
  ?As for my return, the storm clouds gather and rumors abound of war and destruction. Change is coming, and with it good and evil. Soon, the hammer falls, but what form it will take I cannot see. Yet it may be that some old foes shall emerge amid new ones. We must ready the people for the storm ? ere it breaks.?
  ?The half-ogre Orakhan Khazuron of Ull is a mighty warrior. I have only spoken to him a few times, yet there is something familiar about him that I have not been able to place. What is it, my lord and my god??
  ?He is thy cousin 15 times removed, and a true son of Al?Akbar as well.? Al?Akbar says as a shocked look passes across the face of Mahdi Amal aban Jehef. ?Do not be surprised! The descendants of my wives and myself number in the thousands!?
  As the celestial horde appears, Al?Akbar speaks to the people gathered near him with words much like those spoken at Kankar. Shortly the horde appears in the City of Ekbir as the demigod?s name is chanted through the streets amid the sounds of blowing horns. The celestial horde hovers in the air, as Al?Akbar and those of many races ? humans, dwarves, elves, gnomes, halflings, kobolds, orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, half-ogres and more - descend onto a high rock set before the in the square between the Golden Temple of the Divine and the Mosque of Al?Akbar. The crowd roars with approval, the sounds of horns, harps, zithers, drums and other musical instruments are heard, only ceasing as Al?Akbar raises his right hand for them to stop.
  ?My beloved people, honored dignitaries of many lands, and welcome travellers, it is good again to be amongst thee amid the gathering storm clouds. May thou be blessed, and our noble guests and visitors as well. Ambassadors, forgive me for not inviting the noble and august rulers of thy lands here today but I have need of haste. I shall contact them shortly and pray that there shall be peace and friendship amongst us. My people and honored guests, thou hast heard of the the signs, the portents and the Prophecy of the Phoenix. The lives you have known shall change and all shall be tested. Even as I traveled with them, the leaders of the Baklunish and allied peoples in our lands ? have heard what I know of the threats that lie before us. Soon the hammer shall fall. Soon we shall be tested to our very souls. Yet when we have stood together, we have proved stronger than separately.?
  ?Nearly eleven centuries ago, I sought to sustain our people in the wake of the Twin Cataclysms ? the Invoked Devastation and the Rain of Colorless Fire. Amid the horrors of that time, I brought order, justice, and peace, sheltered the homeless, feed the hungry, clothed the naked, cured the sick, and comforted the bereaved. I laid the first stones of the wall of this city, the city of Ekbir. I believe my duty in this time of change lies with thee, my people whom I love. So, I humbly ask you, my people, if you will accept my rule? May I lead and serve the many peoples of the Baklunish lands -- who are truly one people in spirit regardless of race or nation??
  The crowd screams yes, and cheer the name of Al?Akbar. The gathered Baklunish leaders join the cheers. Al?Akbar speaks and the crowd falls silent.
  ?Thereby by your consent and and that of the leaders of the Dry Steppes, Ull, the Yorodhi, The Paynims, Zeif, Ket, the Barrier Peaks, Tusmit, Ekbir, the Barrier Peaks, the Ullspure Mountains, and all our peoples proclaim: The day has come! The day has come that thou and the world have awaited for over a thousand years!?
  A procession of nobles, dignitaries, celestials, and genies line up and stand at attention. A man in ancient armor, shining like the sun smiles proudly as he lifts a high crown shaped like a turban above Al?Akbar?s head. Its jewels shine brightly in the sun, and some in the crowd murmur in awe and stunned recognition as the crown is lowered on Al?Akbar?s head.
  ?Today, the Baklunish Empire is restored! In the name of our gods and thee, our peoples, I, Emperor Al?Akbar, proclaim it so. May the gods bless us and bless all peoples in this time of change! Let us stand together and prepare for the changes that are to come ? as one mighty empire. The Tree of Life will be shaken, but the Baklunish Empire and all of us must ensure that it stands! Let us stand with our neighbors, with amity towards them but with the strength, cunning and courage to vanquish any foe. Remember thy duty to one another, and my teachings! Deal justly with thy neighbor and the stranger as well as each other. Hear my words and remember this day, O peoples of the Blakunish Empire! We are one and shall stand as one!! We are one!!?
  The shout of ?We are one!!? is carried by the crowds, and a voice cries out ?Emperor Al? Akbar and the Baklunish Empire!? in common, in Ancient Baklunish, Low Baklunish, and other tongues followed by cries of ?Al?Akbar!! Al?Akbar!!? Even as the crowd chants, Al?Akbar blows a ram?s horn while pointing as two flags that unfurled. The first is the banner of the Baklunish Empire, not seen for the last 1,096 years, while the second is a new flag. On an orange background is the image of the Cup and Talisman of Al?Akbar with an olive branch beneath it to its right and a falchion on its left. Al?Akbar draws his falchion, shining like the noonday sun, and waves it as he gestures to some of his court. He sheathes the blade and speaks to the celestial horde.
  ?Make haste, and deliver my messages. For although this is a day of celebration, there is much work to be done. Soon the hammer will fall, but we shall be ready!!! Go, and may the gods speed your journey!!? Several of the celestials, genies, and other wondrous beings bearing heavy boxes and large crates vanish or fly away amid the continuing chants by the crowd.
  Across the Flanaess, to the surprise of many, new flags are suddenly unfurled next to the flags of Ket, Zeif, Ull, Tusmit, Ekbir and throughout the Baklunish lands. In the cites of the west, the embassies and consulates of the Baklunish nations, as well as the trading houses of the Mouqollad Consortium, new flags are hurriedly added: the flag of the Baklunish Empire and the flag of Al?Akbar to crowds murmur and gasp in astonishment. Baklunish ambassadors from as far west as Sterich to Aerdi come bearing gifts, while large crates appear before the gates of some cities.'

  [/sblock]

  - - -

  PLAYERS AND THEIR POWERS


   AIRWHALE and ZELDA THEMELIN
(Airwhale and Zelda are working together, running a single power)

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  wildspace@gmail.com
  PC:  unknown
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

  -  Nation of Ratik - these represent sizeable forces of rangers and mostly good humans, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and sizeable forces of faerie.
  -  The Frost Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, and sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.  This nation is famous for it's viking style ships.
  -  The Ice Barbarians - these represent small forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
  -  The Snow Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans of a good/neutral tinge, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.  The nation is also famous for it's viking style ships. 
  -  Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
  -  Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
  -  The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
  -  Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
  -  Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)  
  - The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
  -  The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
  -  The Disk World of Spectre -  this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Ratik 280,000 = 7 IC
  Frost Barbarians 300,000 = 5 IC
  Ice Barbarians 300,000 = 4 IC
  Snow Barbarians 400,000 = 8 IC
  Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth:  600 = 0 IC.
  Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance)  0 = 0 IC.
  Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon:  6,000 = 0.1 IC.
  The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder:  340,000 = 8 IC.
  Friendly relations with Edill:  unknown = unknown IC (and Edill is not claimed)
  The World of Ginsel:  5,000,000 = 144 IC.  (REFLECTS DOUBLED POPULATION AND IC AS RULED BY SERPENTEYE)
  The World of Greela:  400,500 = 12 IC.
  The Disk World of Spectre:  320,000 = 9 IC.
  The Dwarven Citadels:  Claim Disallowed

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  TANNISH
  Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Many territories off-map up in Wildspace, on other worlds, asteroids, and in space.

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

  'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
  So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
  Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
  Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
  The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
  If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
  Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
  As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
  We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
  Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
  Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
  The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
  The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
  Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
  I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
  We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
  Gnibile (undead)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
  We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
  Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
  No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
  Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
  Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
  We claim all of Ginsel.
  Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
  We do not claim Borka.
  Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elvin Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
  Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
  The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
  The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
  Dwarven citadels:
  While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
  We lay claim to Specter.'

  [/sblock]

  ANABSTERCORIAN

  [sblock]

  E-Mail:   rehughes AT MIT DOT EDU.

  PC: Eli Tomorast (Eli the Demon-Handed), Leader of the Seekers, Wizard 22nd level, fiend-binder specialist, neutral evil.  
  Artifacts: Tome of the Black Heart, Demonhands, Sword of the Ebon Flame

  Powers:

  - The Triumvirate Rebellious - represents Eli the Demon-Handed, Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and all the powers given below:
  - The Seekers (adventuring company) - represents a small group of elite NPCs.
  - House Maure (Maure Castle on the map) (home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire) - these represent ruins containing secrets of ancient power of the suel, and possibly small but very potent forces protecting those secrets.
  - Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and the Empire of the Bright Lands (City of Dyvers, the City of Hardby, the City of Greyhawk: the Bright Desert, Seltaren: the Abbor Alz, the Cairn Hills, the Cliffs of Alz: The Pits of Azak-Zil) - these represent a high level evil NPC, a powerful evil wizard, very large forces of servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
  -  The Suel Imperium - this represents an unknown.  It is possibly that truly vast forces of suel humans, vast forces of mages, vast forces abominations, vast forces of undead, vast forces of constructs, and vast forces of planar beings may be here.  Or, nothing may be here.  Or, anything between the two.  The only confirmed forces are small forces of demihumans, small forces of humanoids, small forces of humans, and sizeable forces of abominations. 
  - Succubi and Incubi Allies enforcing rule over the Empire of the Bright Lands - these represent a sizeable force of demons.

  Special Note on Anabstercorian's powers:  these powers have the Infiltrator Trait.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Forces associated with the Seekers: (unknown) = N/A
  Forces associated with House Maure: (unknown) = N/A
  The City of Dyvers: 300,000 = 9 IC
  The City of Hardby: 120,000 = 3 IC
  The City of Greyhawk: 390,000 = 11 IC
  The Bright Lands (all territories on-map) 63,000 = 1 IC
  Seltaren: 30,000 = 0.8 IC
  The Suel Imperium:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  The Abbor Alz: 40,000 = 0.4 IC
  The Cairn Hills: 23,000 = 0.5 IC
  The Cliffs of Alz: 2,000 = 0.05 IC
  Succubi and Incubi Allies: (unknown) = N/A

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  DARK GREEN
Territories on map:  on-map cluster of territories in the center of the Flanaess

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'Who are Eli Tomorast, the Seekers, and House Maure, you may ask?
Let me tell you...
The Seekers are, simply put, an adventuring company. A very large, very successful one! Though they act under the official profession of 'antique dealers', 'historians of ancient ruins', and similarly scholarly titles, they are in truth more looters, explorers, and treasure hunters along the line of Indiana Jones. Like Indi, however, they do have their scholarly streak - it's not uncommon for one of their member groups to spend some time exploring and reporting on a 'find' after it's been appropriately looted, delving in to the history and significance of it's contents.
Eli Tomorast is a member. Recently, he became the leader. This is a dangerous thing.
Eli Tomorast is a wizard, specializing in fiend-binding, known as Eli the Demon-handed for the fiendish grafts he has in place of hands. He has long been studying the long-crumbled Maure Castle, the home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire. Recently he unearthed secrets there, secrets so potent he rocketed to the top of the Seekers hierarchy. Though his rule is absolute, the Seekers as a whole remain more or less free to act as they will.
Eli is Neutral/Neutral Evil. His malevolence is passive - he seeks power for himself, and revenge against those who have wronged him, but his wisdom, intelligence, and charisma drive him to great deeds that inspire awe, terror, and admiration in those around him.
The Seekers and House Maure are an Infiltrator faction, with a focus on Elite/Epic PL as opposed to Standard PL. If they manage to seize significant territory (as they may), this could change quickly.
More information about Eli Tomorast, the Seekers, and House Maure can be found in Dungeon Magazine #112, the 30th anniversary issue.'

[/sblock]

  BUGBEAR

  [sblock]

  IR E-Mail (with permission)  Bugbear82@comcast.net
  PC:  Seth Rhynnon, King of Greater Nyrond, human male paragon Ranger 12th / Sorcerer 12th / Foe Hunter 6th, lawful neutral
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:   

  -   Greater Nyrond - this represents all of the powers and areas shown below:

  - Nyrond (Beer, Borneven, Chathold, East Nyrond, Midmeadow, Mithat, Old Red, Nellix, Rel Mord, West Nyrond, Womtham, Woodwych: Flinty Hills) - these represent very large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
  -  The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous - this lawful good knightly order represents a sizeable and potent force of humans and demihumans
  - The County of Urnst (County of Urnst, Radigast City, Trigol) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
  - The Duchy of Urnst (Duchy of Urnst, Leukish) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
  -  The Flinty Hills (all territories on-map) - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of animals and wondrous beings.
  - Forest Allies (Adri Forest (excluding the Ice Elves of the Adri), Celadon Forest, Gamboge Forest) - these represent Archdruid Immonara (human female, Druid 13th of Obad-Hai, neutral) in the Adri Forest, large forces of demihumans (especially elves), small forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Nyrond (all territories on-map) 4,200,000 = 110 IC
  The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE 
  County of Urnst (all territories on-map) 1,300,000 = 35 IC
  Duchy Of Urnst (all territories on-map) 1,400,000 = 38 IC
  Flinty Hills: 50,000 = 1.4 IC
  Adri Forest: 110,000 = 2.5 IC
  Celadon Forest: 40,000 = 1.2 IC
  Gamboge Forest: 45,000 = 0.9 IC

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  LIGHT GREEN
  Territories on map:  Large on-map areas in the central and central-east.

  PLAYER NOTES: 

  'Here's a quick history of "Greater Nyrond", as I like to call it:
  Nyrond was hard hit by the Greyhawk Wars, with almost a hundred thousand dead, starvation, disease, and thoughts of rebelion spread like wildfire. The new king, a vibrant and young man named Lynwerd managed to save his kingdom from the predations of the Aerdy, and was now faced with even greater task of saving his kingdom from itself.
  Over the next fifteen years, Lynwerd dedicated his life to the reconstruction of Nyrond. Using monies borrowed from the Urnst States, he rebuilt the smashed cities, repopulated the empty countryside, and established new trade routes, earning him the name "Lynwerd the Rebuilder".
  Lynwerd also sought to provide a lasting peace in Nyrond, negotiating treaties with the remnants of once great Aerdy, often at great cost. Lynwerd surrendered all lands captured by Nyrond in the Greyhawk wars and even gifted small portions of Nyrond itself to sucure this peace, earning him the name "Lynwerd the Appeaser".
  In CY598 The Duke of Urnst died leaving no heir, making Lynwerd the new Duke. Lynwerd Unified Nyrond, and the Urnsts under one banner and one king. With the influx of goods, services and Labor from the new territorres, Nyrond quickly prospered into a nation as great, if not greater than it was before the wars.
  Lynwerd died in CY 603 passing the throne of Greater Nyrond to his cousin Seth Rhynnon , a high noble from the County of Urnst. Durring the Wars, a young Rhynnon, fought along side the Knights of the Shield against the armies of Iuz to liberate the Sheild Lands. Though Rhynnon has had the throne for less than a year, he is popular among the people of Greater Nyrond, especially amongst the Urnst peoples who are ecstatic to see one of their own on the throne.'

  'Seth Rhynnon was born to lady Allidrane Rhynnon (age 16) nineteen years before the start of the greyhawk wars. All that is known of his father is that he was an adventuring warrior, whom Allidrane met and was suduced by. From an early age Seth demonstrated unusual strength and talent. When Seth turned 16 he left home and set out to see the world, becoming a wandering adventurer. During the war, he fought side by side with the knights of the sheild, though he never actually joined them. After the war he returned home to manage his estates. with the death of king Lynwerd, the line of successon passed to seth Rhynnon.
  Notes on personality: pragmatic & practical, very much a function over form kind of guy. Treats everyone with equal respect and is not afraid to dirty his hands with hard labor. Those who have made themselves his enemy he shows no mercy. Spent his time during the Greyhawk wars as a demon hunter in the shield lands.'

  'Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous the Valorous (Lawful Good) and Hextor the Warrior (Lawful Evil)  Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom.  Now, the Knights of Heironeous have defected, intending to reclaim Aerdi from the evil forces that have come to dominate it.  Using Nyrond as their base, they intend to retake their country from without.'

  [/sblock]

  CREAMSTEAK

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  creamsteak@hotmail.com
  PC:  Yugthulgon, Master of the Staff of Ancient Penumbra
  Artifacts:  The Staff of Ancient Penumbra

  Powers:

  - Some of the Aboleth Underdark Realms - these represent small but potent forces of aboleth, and large forces of servitor beings of all types.
  - Beholder Underdark Dominions (Dominion of the Poisoned Eye, Flesh Reborn, Consuming Eye) - these represent sizeable beholder forces and servitor forces of many races.
  - Allied Magic-Using Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of demons, sizeable forces of devils, sizeable forces of yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other fiends.
  - Allied Psionic Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of psionic demons, sizeable forces of psionic devils, sizeable forces of psionic yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other psionic fiends.
  - Illithid Underdark Dominions (The Collective Overminds) - these represent large forces of illithid, human/demihuman/humanoid cults loyal to the illithid, large forces of servitors/slaves/thralls/voidminds, forces of enslaved aberations, forces of enslaved psionic aberations, and forces of enslaved undead.
  - Illithid Spelljammers - these represent a small fleet of illithid spelljamming squidships collected by the Illithid Underdark Dominions.
  - Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead - these represent small forces of psionic undead of various unique types.

  POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Aboleth Underdark Realms: 300,000 = 6 IC
  Beholder Underdark Dominions: 1,350,000 = 38 IC
  Allied Magic-Using Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
  Allied Psionic Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
  Illithid Underdark Dominions: 1,600,500 = 45 IC
  Illithid Spelljammers: (unknown) = N/A
  Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead: 42,000 = 1.1 IC

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  VERY DARK BLUE
  Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Large territories deep under the surface of Oerth from the deepest Underdark to isolated, secret, above ground locations.

  PLAYER NOTES:

   'The background for my faction is that the sudden absence of the dieties on Oerth (and the loss of the connection to Illsensine) resulted in a sudden break in the Illithids, thier slaves, and virtually the entire structure of society. My PC (Yugthulgon) is an amalgamation of three high "priests" of the illithids enclaves. By amalgamation, I mean that Yug'rig'noth (egoist), Thul'hur'mca (shaper), and the enslaver Istigon (telepath) were litterally bound to one single body. As such Yugthulgon has 12 tentacles instead of 4. He has 6 eyes instead of two. This aberrant emissary that was created to take control of the chaos is completely and totally nuts for what it's worth.
  Yugthulgon (also called virtually any combination of the three original names at different times) killed perhaps 80% of the Mind Flayers on Oerth, mostly those of the three other psionic disciplines. However, he certainly made it a point to exercise his new power to destroy anyone with objections to his new rule. The combined Flayer-deaths, slave split off, and lack of a god to glue it together basically destroyed whatever empire they retained on Oerth.
  Weakened, beaten, and otherwise crippled, Yugthulgon went in search of an artifact of his diety in order to perhaps revive some degree of unity (and end the slaughter of his own race). He recovered the Staff of Ancient Penumbra from its prison of over a thousand Githzerai monks, fists of Zouken, and illithid slayers. This made more enemies than one could have ever predicted.
  So, following this, Yug united the remaining flayers (though at only 25% strength at best). In an effort that would be called blasphemy (and certainly was, resulting in some additional flayer deaths), Yug agreed to treat some of the "lesser" races like Beholders and certain demons/undead as equals.
  Now, with allies in tow, Yug has quitely bided his time, watching as Technology is developed by the surface above. Yug firmly believes that technology serves some eldritch purpose which sealed out the gods, and possibly even magic and psionic power later. Because of this, Yug sees this "power" in a very negative way, and has slowly been building his armies of war to do two things: Subjugate those who were offered "equality" but rejected it, and to COMPLETELY destroy both the demons who brought the tech, and thier technology.'

  [/sblock]

  DEMON ATHIEST - TEMPLATE AND ROSTER INCOMPLETE

  [sblock]

  E-Mail:  UNKNOWN
  PC:  unknown
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Power:  

  -  The Shadow Guild - (unclear on description)

  Notes on population

  The Shadow Guild and it's Forces:  (unknown) = ?

  Special Note on Demon Athiest's power:  The Shadow Guild has the Infiltrator Trait

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  DARK RED

  [/sblock]

  DEVILISH

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  devilishd@yahoo.com
  PC:  Acererak the Demilich
  Notable NPCs:  The High Leader of the Solistarim (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil)
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

  - Acererak and the Tomb of Horrors - these represent an extraordinarily powerful suel demilich, small but extremely potent forces of servitor beings of all types, small but extremely potent forces of constructs, possible sizeable forces of servitor beings, and possible allies of various, strange, and unguessable (but extremely potent) nature.
  - Blackmoor - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces.
  - The Solistarim (East Black Ice, West Black Ice, off-map territories) - these represent the High Leader (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil), a very large and extraordinarily powerful cabal of evil wizards, a sizeable number of liches, very large forces of abominations, large forces of humans, very large forces of certain kinds of demihumans, very large forces of certain kinds of humanoids, very large forces of undead, large forces of devils, sizeable forces of beings from the elemental plane of fire, sizeable forces of giants, sizeable forces of dragons, and other forces (notable races include: flannae human, deep dwarf, dark gnome, sahuagin, lizard man, lizard king, illithid, aboleth, beholder, neogi, umber hulk, efreet, salamander, blue dragon, other lawful evil dragons, and other lawful evil races.)
  - The Cold Marshes - these represent large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces.
  - The Vast Swamp - this represents sizeable forces of abominations of great power and bizarre nature, small forces of feral elves, small forces of humanoids, small forces of (normal) abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, and large forces of free-willed undead.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Acererak and his Minions in the Tomb of Horrors: 30,000 = 0.8 IC
  Blackmoor: 220,000 = 6 IC
  The Solistarim (all territories on-map and off-map) 4,500,000 = 130 IC
  The Cold Marshes: 20,000 = 0.3 IC
  The Vast Swamp: 34,000 = 0.5 IC 

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  VIOLET
  Color on map desired by Devilish:  UNKNOWN
  Territories on map:  On-map territories in the southeast and northwest, extending off-map to the north.  Off-map territory to the north of the Black Ice, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'The Solistarim are a confederation of lawful evil race.  They are a dictatorship-magocracy under their High Leader. Mages, even powerful mages, are commonplace, and run almost every part of the government apparatus, so it could be said that theirs is a Magocracy.  These mages observe a strict code of service and duty, and all look upon the High Leader as the One and True God (thus, it could be said theirs is a Theocratic Magocracy.)  
  All the other Solistarim either look upon the mages as semi-divine or divine messengers of the High Leader, or at the least they are scared witless by them. The unbreakable unity of these mages, their unswearing and usually fanatical loyalty to the High Leader, and their absolute tyranny over everyone else, is what has allowed all these disparate and violent races to coexist.
  Indeed, the Solistarim are cosmopolitan. Members of all the Solistari races freely mingle in their great fortress cities in the Godspires, in their Underdark cities, in the undersea cities, and in the swamp cities. Individual attitudes, cultures, and preferences have been crushed under the heel of a omnipresent culture of service, loyalty, and tireless effort for the society.
  That is to say, for the average Solistari, the attitude is as follows: you exist to serve and advancing the Nation. You're life is dedicated to serving and advancing the Nation. The greatest accomplishment in life is serving and advancing the Nation. The highest of all ethics and morality is service to, and advancement of, the Nation.
  Families enforce this discipline upon their children immediately upon toddlerhood. Somewhere between the age of 3 and 7, children male and female are taken for training (as in Sparta in ancient Greece) in what the Solistarim determine them to be the most qualified for: mage, cleric, fighter, etc.
  Afterwards, in their teens typically (equivalent) the men and women of the Solistarim are put to work in the armed forces, and after many tours of duty may be released for more domestic duties. At this point, they can advance within the society, and those who achieve the most are often rewarded with great honor, nobility, ranks and title. Some can even aspire to join the ranks of the (so called) semi-divine minions of the High Leader. And go on to divine ascension and become his (so called) divine servants!  (Since Divine Ascension is conceivably possible in this IR, perhaps the High Leader may become a demigod, and his mage followers actual divine servants!) 
  There is a remnant of local culture in each racial group that has not been crushed under the heel of conformity, but it is limited. The law is absolute, covers almost every aspect of life, and is enforced rigorously.
There is zero tolerance for lawbreaking. Minor lawbreaking invokes severe punishment and brainwashing in a reform center. Major lawbreakers are killed. Traitors (which covers a broad spectrum of offenses) are made grisly examples of.  The Solistarim revel in seeing traitors destroyed, for they see them as just that:  traitors, morally and ethically bankrupt, beings to hate and despise for their actions against their brethren.
  This is the case for the flannae humans, dark dwarves, dark gnomes, and kobolds, the founding races of the Solistarim. The illithid have their own form of communal tyranny, but the High Leader long ago subverted the Elder Brain and with it the communal awareness of the illithid: they now tow the Solistari line.
  The dragons are held in awe by the average Solistari, and the dragons live by a slightly different set of rules: they have greater freedom. Nonetheless, they are loyal to the High Leader and his agents, and they are loyal to those they have bonded with.
  The lizard men, sahuagin, and giants were induced to become allies of the Solistarim, and afterwards Solistari culture slowly poisoned it's way into their lives, until they were copying the Solistari way in most respects. From there, it was a short hop for the High Leader to fully integrate them into mainstream Solistari society.
  The beholders and aboleth serve the Solistarim and obey the rules out of fear and awe of the High Leader and his mages.  Those who refused to obey the laws are either dead or under powerful magical compulsions to obey (especially the incredibly anti-social aboleth, for whom magical compulsion seemed the only answer to gaining their cooperation.)
  The lich lords of the Solistarim have their own pact with the High Leader. The lesser undead fanatical in their loyalty to the High Leader, his mages, the lichlords, and the dark clerics of the Solistarim.
  The fire elementals, salamanders, and efreet are NOT a part of mainstream Solistari society, and generally keep apart. After all, their homes are places most Solistari could not survive in for long anyways. However, these races hold the the High Leader and his minions in fear and awe (and some do worship him as a diety) and they are faithful and loyal to the Solistari cause.
  The Gith mercenaries are semi-independent. They are tolerated in Solistari cities because of their perceived use. The Gith themselves look upon the Solistari as rather insane employers, but since the pay is good and the potential for pillage very great they don't complain. And Gith society is itself highly militant and disciplined, so there is common ground of a sort between Gith and Solistari.
  The neogi are tolerated.  The neogi, in turn, tolerate the Solistarim.  That's saying something, too, since the neogi are as anti-social as the aboleth. However, they fear the High Leader, he has magical compulsions on them, he pays them well, so they somehow have integrated in.  And the neogi and their umber hulk slaves do make for excellent spies, scouts, and special forces.
  The devils work with the High Leader and his mages, and are held in fear and awe by the populace in general. They alone are exempt from the rules, while mingling freely in Solistari society. However, the devils make a point of obeying the laws (whether they respect the law or not), and devils are a common sight in Solistari cities.

  The Solistarim aren't about racial hatred.
  The Solistarim are about the certain knowledge that the Flanaess is their backyard, and a bunch of squatters and loiterers are sitting on their property, and these worthless bums, rabble, and riff-raff have refused to leave when politely asked to do so.
  Since the bums and riff-raff refuse to move, they will just have to be evicted.  If that means killing them all, down to the least and the last, because they insist on fighting, then so be it.
  The Solistarim point an accusing finger at Iuz. Here, they say, is an insane demon demigod who is running amok and wrecking their (the Solistari) backyard with his pathetic humanoid slaves and hordes of conjured demons.
  The Solistarim also point the finger at the Oeridians. They can't run a kingdom (Aerdi, Nyrond, Furyondy, others), they can't impose order (witness the chaos of the Greyhawk Wars), they can't run an economy (Aerdi, Nyrond, Furyondy, others), and in the end they destroyed their own capital city and other major centers of population! (witness Rauxes, other cities, and the whole realm of Medegia.)  As riff-raff, these oerdian humans have to go.
  The Solistarim really don't like elves, or drow.  Indeed, they think of them the way we'd think of mosquitos infesting our backyard.  Or cockroaches.  Or ants.  Or other vermin.  A Flanaess free of elves and drow (the Solistarim do not distinguish:  an elf is an elf, and the only good elf is a dead elf) will be a cleaner, neater place.
  Likewise, any elves up in Greyspace are like bird droppings falling on the new roof.  It has to stop.  It's time to shoot some birds.
  Regardless of what others might say of this thinking ... the Solistarim consider themselves reasonable, ethical, moral people.  They are proud of their hard work, their capacity to endure suffering and adversary, their achievements in magical research, building of great cities, and otherwise, and their rational approach to an irrational and hostile world.

  The Solistarim do not control the City of the Gods. Their forays into it have met with repeated disaster.
  However, the Solistarim do hold the alliegance of the nation of Blackmoor and the surrounding marches, along with all the lands down to the Burneal Forest.'

  [/sblock]

  EDENA OF NEITH

  [sblock]

  E-Mail:  edelaith@TWMI.rr.com
  PC:  Velsharess Eclavdra, Drow Priestess 23rd / Wizard 18th / Warrior 12th (Epic 33)  
  Artifacts:  The Scepter of Lordly Might, the Crown of Lordly Might,  the Orb of Lordly Might
  Other Items:   The Violated Horns (gift from Iuz.)

   Powers:

   - Empire of Eclavdor (the new Underdark drow confederation of 12 cities, capital city Erelhei-Cinlu in the Vault of the Drow) - this represents large forces of drow, large forces of servitor races, sizeable forces of assorted servitor abominations, sizeable forces of assorted servitor undead, and small forces of the unseelie.
  - Geoff - this represents sizeable forces of giants, and sizeables force of humanoids.
  - Empire of the Yuan-Ti - this represents large forces of yuan-ti, large forces of assorted servitor races, small forces of abominations, and small forces of servitor and free-willed undead.

  POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Empire of Eclavdor (all territories on-map) 360,000 drow, 1,500,000 humanoid, 10,000 undead = 54 IC
  Geoff (East Geoff, Geoff, North Geoff, West Dim Forest) 150,000 = 3.5 IC
  Empire of the Yuan-Ti: 2,000,000 = 50 IC
  The Ice Elves of the Adri:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  ORANGE-RED
  Territories on map:  Krestible, West Dim Forest, Tors, Jerlea Shores, Tangles, Celene Hills, Bright Hills, Onnwal Headlands, Denzac Isle, Kelten, Knurl, Hestmark Peaks:  each area represents a territory held by a nearby Underdark Drow City.  East Geoff.  Geoff.  North Geoff.  The West Dim Forest.  Off-map territories to the southeast in central Hempmonaland (Empire of the Yuan-Ti), see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'The drow have historically been completely unable to organize, cooperate, and even socialize with each other.  They are too dark and chaotic a race.  
  What passes for drow civilization has always reflected this:  constant civil war, constant in-fighting, constant plotting, scheming, and conniving to generally fruitless ends.  They are ineffectual militarily because they cannot cooperate, live in poverty because they are too anti-social to create commerce and trade, and otherwise the drow are generally useless.
  Eclavdra, however, is unusual for a drow.  She is pragmatic.  And she has taken one of the tenets of Lolth and espoused it to the fullest:  survival.  Individual survival, yes.  Survival of the drow:  the highest calling of her religion.  A dedicated priestess of Lolth, and very close to her diety (as close as one could get to Lolth), she has stressed survival over all other things.
  Yet after the Greyhawk Wars, Eclavdra threw her divination spells, and saw survival was not likely for her people.  Some great doom hung over them, and would manifest in the near future.  Some terrible challenge, that they could not face divided and survive.
  Eclavdra, among other things, was a wily diplomat, and had put her diplomacy to good use.  But no amount of normal, mortal diplomacy would convince the drow to unite.  What to do?
  Eclavdra had acquired the Scepter of Lordly Might during the Greyhawk Wars.  Now she used it, acquiring a stature greater than mere mortality, and with that stature overawed and whelmed the leaders of her home city, forcing their union in spite of their plots, their nature, and their other divisions.  Gradually, the whole rest of the city came under her sway.
  But the Scepter alone was not enough.  It would take all three of the Items of Lordly Might, which when put together had 10 times the power of any one of them individually, to enforce massive and permanent changes upon drow society.
  Eclavdra has spent most of the past 20 years searching, engaging in epic quests, attempting to find the other two Items of Lordly Might.  And she succeeded, first finding the Crown, and then the Orb.
  With the combined strength of all three items, Eclavdra was able to walk into strange drow cities, and it was as if a Goddess Herself had come to visit. In city after city, the drow were made to bend and compelled to obey.  Diplomacy was reinforced by Godly splendor and awe.  The ways of the drow were overturned, their plots and conniving ended, their schemes put aside, their differences laid to rest.
  In the 12 cities Eclavdra reached before Lolth disappeared and the Crystal Sphere closed, the entire energy of the drow was converted efficiently to economic and wartime production, in a manner reminiscent of the Soviet Union on Terra.  It was not pretty, but it worked.
  When Lolth disappeared, Eclavdra was able to maintain control in the 12 cities she had reached.  Elsewhere, however - in the other drow cities and communities - absolute chaos broke out as the clerical leadership collapsed, civil war flared, slaughter and massacre devastated the drow, and their suddenly empowered enemies overwhelmed many of the survivors.  The rest fled into nomadic wandering in the Underdark, a broken people without hope or future.
  Yet the 12 cities remain.  Eclavdra has named her new empire Eclavdor, and taken the title of Velsharess.  Ruthlessly dedicated to the survival and prosperity of the drow, as per the will of Lolth, Eclavdra intends to see her people rise and triumph over all obstacles.
  In effect, Eclavdra sees the current situation as the Ultimate Test of Lolth.  Lolth has often tested her people, and Eclavdra, in the past:  the penalty for failing such tests is death or worse.  Now, in this ultimate test, the penalty for failure is the destruction of the drow people.  But the reward for success is the triumph of the drow, and Eclavdra knows this well.
  As for Eclavdra herself, she is wily, intelligent, free-spirited (one might call her a wild girl), an astute politician, and a gifted diplomat.
  She is the photo negative of a comely elven maiden just come to womanhood.  Her hair falls to her hips and is soft and snow white, her eyes are almond shaped and striking scarlet in the light, her face gentle, her nose soft, her ears cherubic, and her lips pouting.  Her figure is slim, shapely, and almost fragile.  Her non-glossy skin, smooth and soft, is as black as an elven maids' raven hair.
  Eclavdra wears magical adamantine mail, which fits her form like a second skin, is almost as soft as velvet, and is utterly weightless.  She wears robes of royal purple, wears a belt of mithril, and carries twin long swords of a strange, black appearance.  The Scepter of Lordly Might, graceful and eloquent in it's worked mithril, rests at her hip when she is not carrying it.  The Crown appears as a beautiful tiara on her head, and the Orb appears as a large gemstone at the end of a necklace of mithril beads around her neck.'

  ' Gift from Iuz to Eclavdra isn't just souvenir ... Violated Horns are worth 3000 gp in free trade, and are priceless when You are with nowhere to run, and goody two shoes on Your tail. It will Recall person to the place of it's creation, Iuz's Altar in this case, when broken.
  And one, more important thing. Iuz watches!'

  'Concerning the Ice Elves, they are an ancient elven civilization that fell prey to an artifact of cold.  This artifact froze them all, effectively putting them and their entire realm in the heart of Adri Forest in suspended animation.  Now they are free again, and these evil elves aren't real happy with the turn of events in the world since their time.'

  [/sblock]

  ELUVAN

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  somebodys_fool@hotmail.com
  PC:  Arden Leonson, King Arden I of Keoland and High Councillor of the League of Athyr, Human Paladin 32
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

   The League of Athyr (Nations of Bissel, Furyondy, Gran March, Keoland, Sterich, the Duchy of Ulek, Veluna, the Free City of Verbobonc: The Knights of the Hart, the Knights of Holy Shielding, the Knights of the Watch: the Wild Coast: the Lorridges, the Lortmil Mountains, the Good Hills, the Kron Hills, the Stark Mounds: the Axewood, the Dapple Forest, part of the Dim Forest, the Gnarley Forest, the Iron Forest, the Silverwood, the Welkwood:  The Silent Ones of Keoland) - these represent very large forces of demihumans, very large forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and shrubs, very large forces of faerie, and possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Bissel (all territories on-map) 300,000 = 7 IC
  Furyondy (all territories on-map) 3,000,000 = 75 IC
  North Geoff: 50,000 = 1 IC
  Gran March (all territories on-map) 510,000 = 14 IC
  Keoland (all territories on-map) 3,600,000 = 98 IC
  Sterich (all territories on-map) 290,000 = 7.4 IC
  Duchy Of Ulek (all territories on-map) 800,000 = 21 IC
  Veluna (all territories on-map) 1,200,000 = 32 IC
  Free City of Verbobonc: 300,000 = 8.5 IC
  The Knights of the Hart: (unknown) = N/A
  The Knights of Holy Shielding: (unknown) = N/A
  The Knights of the Watch:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE
  The Wild Coast (all territories on-map) 400,000 = NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE
  The Lorridges (all territories on-map) 50,000 = NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE
  The Lortmil Mountains (all territories on-map and off) 980,000 = 29 IC
  The Good Hills (Counts as a part of Keoland)
  The Kron Hills 60,000 = 1.7 IC
  The Stark Mounds 30,000 = 0.5 IC
  The Axewood: (Counts as a part of Keoland/Duchy of Ulek)
  The Dapple Forest: (NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE)
  Part of the Dim Forest: 50,000 = 1.1 IC
  The Gnarley Forest 40,000 = 1 IC
  The Iron Forest:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE
  The Silverwood (Counts as a part of the Duchy of Ulek)
  The Welkwood 55,000 = 1.3 IC
  The Silent Ones of Keoland:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  REDDISH-PURPLE
  Territories on map:  On-map territories covering most of the central-west and southwest Flanaess.

  PLAYER NOTES:  

  'Following the Greyhawk War, Keoland was left in sorry shape. Once the most powerful and influential land in the entirety of the Sheldomar valley, in the war that was to shape the future of much of the Flanaess it had no cohesive policy and achieved nothing. In negotiations, the leader's indecisiveness proved sufficient to ensure that Keoland's allies were overrun whilst King Skotti dithered and wondered whether to interfere. Militarily, the once-great land suffered losses and humiliations on all sides and lost territory and influence.
  Post-war, the land found itself in a weaker position than it had been for many years since. It badly needed time to rebuild and regenerate its economy, and confidence in the country's rulers was low after their mistakes in the war. When Skotti was assassinated in a plot by Cedrian of Dorlin to take the throne, the country descended into civil war. The noble houses squabbled amongst themselves for power, and for some time disorder reigned.
  When finally this was curtailed, it occurred in dramatic fashion. Arden Leonson, the youngest son of a minor noble house in the Gran March, marched into Niole Dra with a small but resplendent contingent of knights and, nervous but determined, stood up in the town square and announced that he had been sent a vision from Heironeous showing him that he must unite Keoland under his banner and restore order and greatness to the country once again. He spoke with courage, power, and conviction, but of course it amounted to very little. He stood no chance of convincing the people that mattered that he should be handed control of the country.
  He persevered, however. At first he had little success. But on the occassion of his seventh speech in the capital of Keoland, his divine mandate was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt. As he spoke, the clouds above him parted and a sunbeam reached down to touch him. Bathed in divine radiance he continued his speech with ever-increasing fervour, and as he did so his audience watched stunned as a Celestial host numbering several hundred descended and knelt behind him, bowing their heads to the young knight.
  The result was electric. Word travelled across the country lightning-fast that a messiah had come, a Paladin with a divine mandate to rule the country. Supporters flocked to him, and though he still had a struggle ahead of him, he eventually succeeded in taking the Throne of the Lion and restoring peace and order to the land, as well as using his heritage to reforge strong links with the Gran March.
  He did not rest long on his laurels, however. He led the country wisely and well, and under his leadership it prospered once again. In his third year on the throne, as the country's affairs were once again seeming in order, disaster struck as the creatures overruning Sterich set their sights on eastward expansion. The County of Flen and the March of Mandismoor came under attack, and it was all the Keoish forces could do to slow their relentless progress.
  Arden made a spectacular speech asking for aid from his immediate neighbours, appealing to his already strong alliance with the Gran March and bidding the County of Ulek and the Duchy of Ulek to imagine how things would be if they were faced with the prospect of worrying not only about the Principlality's struggle against the Orcish hordes, but were faced with the immediate prospect of monstrous invasion from the West as well.
  The Duchy of Ulek and the Gran March both responded by sending strong military forces to aid Keoland in their efforts to push the invaders back. The County of Ulek, however, perhaps feeling secure in its more remote location from Keoland, sent its sympathies but nothing else. The aid that was sent was enough, however, and the monstrous atatckers suffered a number of crushing defeats and wer epushed back. Feeling that the threat of the monsters of Sterich could no longer be allowed to exist on Keoland's doorstep, and that Keoland should make good on its obligation to aid Sterich in its time of need, Arden then launched a retributive crusade to push the evil creatures out of Sterich and allow its people to return home. He was successful, and with Keoland's help Sterich has been able to restore itself to some semblance of a functioning nation once again.
   With the recent cataclysmic events, the alliance between these four lands has been renewed. They have each felt that they need an additional bulwark of strength in these times, and have rallied together under Arden's banner, calling themselves the Kingdom of Athyr, meaning 'phoenix' in the Celestial tongue. As the gravity of the situation has become apparent, many other like-minded powers in the region have also flocked to Arden's leadership, believing that a strong alliance will be necessary to withstand the coming storm.'

  'The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens. Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.'

  'The Silent Ones of Keoland: This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic. The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day's ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra. They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power. They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.'

  'Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.'

  'Knights of Holy Shielding: This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them. They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General. Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.'

  'Knights of the Watch: Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish, they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16). Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz. The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues.'

  [/sblock]

  FORSAKEN ONE

  [sblock]

  E-Mail:  NukemUntilTheyGlow[at]hotmail[dot]com
  PC:  unknown
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

   - Troll Druocracy (Zindia, Nippon, Nippon Dominion) - these represent large numbers of druids, very large forces of trolls, and possibly other forces.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Nippon: 3,530,000 = 87 IC
  Nippon Dominion: 4,100,000 = 65 IC
  Zindia: 5,670,000 = 75 IC

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  BRIGHT BLUE
  Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Enormous off-map areas to the southwest and south, on land and in the ocean, see  http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  ' 'Gather round children, come, quickly now.? The elderly halfing woman beckons to several children laughing and playing around the huge oak tree standing in the middle of one of the large green fields of Keoland.
  'Come now children, your mothers will be back soon and then I won't be able to finish my tale! And we don?t want that now do we?? About a dozen high pitched voices go up in unison 'Noooo!' Quickly the fourteen children sit themselves down around the small old woman.
  'Well now... where did I leave of last time? Hmmm...?
  One of the young gnomes among the children raises his hand. 'Winterspring Yidda, you were gonna tell us about Winterspring!'
  The little halfing rubs her chin and thinks for a moment. 'Hmmm yes... Winterspring. It is not the prettiest of stories my little ones and proof that not all ends well for everyone. Are you sure you want to hear it?'
  'Yes Yidda! Tell us about it! We aren?t scared of monsters!? A pair of elven boys boasts while puffing up their chests.
  'Heh, well ok then...' The old crone raises her head again and as she gazes upon the younglings her eyes and look have darkened. A cold wind blows over the grasslands and as the sun disappears behind a cloud a shiver runs down the spines of the children.
  'A long long time ago, in a land far far away, there was the most beautifull of lands. A land ridden with lush gardens, viriel forests and golden fields where ever you went as far as the eye could see. And wonderous people lived there! O yes! Wonderous indeed! They valued art, music and dance and their history still lingers on in many a treasured song and sculpture indeed!
  They prospered for hundreds of years, toying with magic and technology alike and many an invention sprang from their creative minds. But as with everything beautifull in the world, some things about cannot abide such beauty unless it is for themselves. So this land of beauty was besieged many a time by an envious neighbour or a monster beset on the wonders and beautifull things of this land to enrich itself. Or, perhaps, in a quest to turn as beautifull as the land by discovering its secrets.
  But luckily the people from this noble land were wise as well and forsaw this envy and danger lurking beyond their borders and sometimes within. Each time evil set foot on their land it would discover that these people were well versed in the arts of war, which they had made into an art in itself as everything they touched and practiced. But next to their not formidable skills there were their greatest allies. Their friends and guides in times of peace, and the icon of their wrath in times of war, the great spirits of their lands.
  They had long earned the love and respect of the spirits of nature by the way they respected their land and nature and the love they had for the beauties of the world. But this which allowed them to prospes so long and to these heights would eventually bring about their downfall. For there are more spirits in the multiverse and not all are benign and some vastly more powerfull then those that inhabited their lands.?
  Yidda stops for a second while she takes a sip of her berryjuice and with a deep sigh she continues.
  'They prospered for ages on end and they created many wonders and marvels, some even still to be beheld to this very day. Their lust for exploration and invention eventually led them to the practise of certain magics and their mages and sorcerers eventually even experimented with planar magic to open portals and gates to world far far away. This so they could see what marvels the gods and the multiverse had created for them to discovered and wonder about. They travelled across dozens of worlds, exasperated each time by the beauties they discovered and sometimes horrified by the evil they encountered. Many things they brought home from these worlds and their curiosity and their unending hunger for more and newer things ever unsatisfied.
  This would all change after these hundreds of years. For as we all know, that which history has taught us well. Nothing endures forever my children, not even the gods. The tides of the worlds wax and wane and with it happiness and pain. Treasure what you may younglings, for nothing lasts forever. Live in the moment and enjoy it to its fullest, live your lives to the fullest...'
She sighs again.
  'One day their mages opened a portal to a new world. Well, not so much a small demi-plane as a world. It was beautifull beyond compare, irridiscent purple skies, green fields and woods as far as one could see. But this was a quiet world, a dead world. Dark purple clouds raged across the skies and a chill wind blew across the fields and through the woods as all was silent. Not the sounds of birds or other wildlife, nothing, just silence behind the wind.
  The mages that discovered the world didn't think anything of this silence and were over enthusiastic to find such a world. A paradise for their own, a haven of beauty for their emperor yet unspoiled. A garden fit for a god, their god emperor.
  They quickly turned to build their towers there, and as spires of master craftmanship soared towards the purple skies around a temple and palace to their god emperor many people flocked to this new unspoiled world of unnatural beauty.
  Many mages tried to make contact and peace with the spirits of this world but their calls remained unheeded. Silence was the answer to their spells and a few doubts arose among the greatest of minds of the empire as to the source of this quietude. But dozens of years passed without problems or disaster, dozens of years turned into an age and an age into two ages. Some things however are inevitable as I told you, to all things comes an end and so indeed to this grandest of empires. Perhaps the greatest ever to color the face of this world.
  The people who had settled on the world had steadily been building more towns and cities, used more and more natural resources and had been slowly turning the world to their image and in their process they had accidentally aroused something.
  And so it came to be that after two ages the dream ended and the silence of the plane turned into crimson song as the world awoke.' Yidda stops as the gnomish boy raises his hand again.
  'The world awoke? How can the world wake up? Worlds don?t sleep do they?' And he looks at the grass he's sitting on looking a bit unnerved.
  Yidda looks grimly at the boy. 'No worlds don't sleep, but spirits do. And what this spirit was I do not know, neither do I know how it came to be there. Perhaps it was sealed in this world at the edge of the multiverse as punishment by the gods or perhaps that it threatened them, I do not know. But it was there, and it was aroused by those people as they despoiled it.
  The skies turned black as dark clouds appeared in ever greater number, the chill wind turned into a hurricane as all the spirits of that forgotten world awoke. Dark creatures arose from tree and rock as snow began raining down from the skies and the once wonderous world slowly froze over.
  The settlers who had now lived there for over two hundred years were caught unawares and most of them perished in that storm of ice and cold. Those who didn't disappeared behind dark shapes in the show. The tales that survived told about malign spirits of ice and wind that stalked the icy wastes.
  But it didn't stop there, o no... The cold followed them to their homeworld, this world, our world. Their pale blue skies turned purple and hurricane force winds raped their golden fields and beautifull cities as blizzards covered their empire in ice and snow. The frost spread as a frozen blight across their lands, destroying everything in its path. Many people escaped this torrent of ice and blood but at least as many fell before icy claws of spirits of cold and maybe even more to the winds and cold.
  The once so proud people travelled far and wide telling their tale and bringing their skills and arts with them. But never unwatchfull of that purple haze, that irridiscent sky and the tingling chill winds that foretell the comming of a cold.. cold.. winter..'
  Getting slowly up from the root of the tree Yidda looks at the children.
  'Ah look, there are your mothers, hurry up! They must have missed their little ones on a beautifull afternoon as this! Hurry now!?
  The gnomish boy turns around as the rest hurries over to their parents and looks at Yidda with a questioning expression across his face.
  'Yes Lovar, what is it?'
  'You said those spirits came to this world, our world. Are they still here? When did this happen? A long time ago?'
  A chill wind blows in across the fields again and Yidda and the boy turn their noses into the wind that blows up from the south.
  'No Lovar, this happened last year.'
  She looks with a serious expression at the boy.
  'I fear we may have a cold winter this year.' '

  [/sblock]

  GUILT PUPPY:  MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  craylor@rowf.net
  PC:  The Elder Brothers (titles, classes, ranks, levels, alignments unknown, and possibly unknowable) and Abbon Craylor, Rogue 17th level / Monk 8th level, alignment unknown
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

   - The Scarlet Brotherhood - this represents a powerful secret faction of suel monks/assassins/others and very large and potent forces of suel humans.

  - Areas under the Control of the Scarlet Brotherhood - these represent all of the nations and areas given below:

  - Hempmonaland territories (East Hempmonaland, Pelisso Swamp, West Hempmonaland) - these represent very large forces of humans, large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and exotic forces including possible dragons.
  - The Lordship of the Isles (Aerdi Major, Aerdi Minor, Aerdi Rock, East Oljaat, East Sulward, Ekul Island, Midisle, North Duxchan, South Duxchan, West Oljaat, West Sulward, Wild Duxchan, Wild Oljaat) - these represent large forces of humans, small forces of humanoids, and small forces of servitor demihumans.
  - the Hold of the Sea Princes (Hokar, Port Joli, the Hold of the Sea Princes, Westkeep: Flotsam Isle, Fairwind Isle, Jetsom Isle: Hool Marshes, Hool Valley)   - these represent sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.
  - The Tilvanot Peninsula (Ekul, Kro Kerlep, Spine Ridge, Tilvanot Coast, Tilvanot Flats, Tilvanot Jungle, Tilvanot Plateau) - this represents very large forces of Hempmonaland servitor humans, large forces of other servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, large forces of servitor humanoids, large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces.
  - The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle (all territories on-map) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of unseelie, and strange and exotic forces unknown to any but the Scarlet Brotherhood.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Scarlet Brotherhood: 120,000 = N/A
  Hepmonaland Territories: 3,900,000 = 76 IC
  The Lordship of the Isles: 525,000 = 14 IC
  The Hold of the Sea Princes: 840,000 = 22 IC
  The Tilvanot Peninsula: 1,064,000 = 30 IC
  The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle: 340,000 = 6 IC   

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  BRIGHT RED
  Territories on map:  The Tilvanot Peninsula and possible other territories on-map, on-map Hempmonaland.  Off-map territories in Hempmonaland to the southeast, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

   'I'll be playing on behalf of the Elder Brothers, the elite of the Scarlet Brotherhood. Their names, powers, and numbers are unknown, even within much of the organization (and perhaps even to one another), but it is generally assumed that they are a mixture of monks, wizards, rogues, and clerics of Wee Jas, each around twentieth level. (Although the public doctrine of the Scarlet Brotherhood shuns magic, it is clear that this is not put into practice among the higher ranking members... Indeed, the deeper one looks at the organization, the less it appears that they have any coherent doctrine at all.)
  As for the organization itself, its true politics and hierarchy are obscured by a careful system of secrecy. First, all members are required to take an oath to divulge as little information as possible, including that given to members lower in rank, or, more accurately, members who are under one's authority. Second, all members who hold any authority are instructed to give intentionally misleading and inaccurate information to their lowers, and are generally made to understand, themselves, that some of the information they are given is misleading.
  As a result of this, attempts to infiltrate and unravel the organization's true structure have lead only to the conclusion that it may be impossible to unravel. Instances have been uncovered in which authority appears to run in circles: That is, one member has authority over another, who has authority over another, and so on leading back to that original member. In such cases, it appears that no member in the cycle was aware of its existence, each believing to know the "true" hierarchy which was hidden from there superiors. How instructions are fed into such a system from above is unclear; it has been proposed that there may be no "above," that the Elder Brothers are in fact a myth, and that the organization has dissolved under its own secrecy into a system with no true authority, whose actions and doctrines are the manifestation of thousands of interconnected whims and beliefs, systematically distorted until they no longer resemble any one power's vision of what the Brotherhood should be. Whether or not this is true, its appearance is enough to render any underlying, rigid structure invisible to those outside.
  Regardless of this, no organization so large can function without charismatic leaders, and the Brotherhood has its fair share. It can be assumed from their code of secrecy that no member would be allowed to become a public figure were he to hold any significant influence in the organization, but their role in focusing the hearts and minds of its membership is no less important. Indeed, it is probably the sense of fanatical devotion that these speakers engender which allows an organization so strangely-knit to function in harmony as a coherent unit, rather than breaking off into factions or otherwise acting out of congruence.
  Chief among these speakers is Brother Abbon Craylor, no doubt an accomplished member of the Brotherhood in his own right. It is his domain to handle the most important public and diplomatic affairs on behalf (or at least in the name) of the Elder Brothers. His history appears to lie primarily in espionage, and there are suspicions that such work continues, even when he is on apparently diplomatic journeys.

  [/sblock]

  JAMES HEARD

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission) dunlandor@earthlink.net
  PC:  Ye'Cind, Elven Demigod of Music, Magical Songs, and Bards 
  PC Consort:   Wae Sinde
  Artifacts:  Recorder of Ye'Cind

  Powers:

   - Miranda, representing all the powers given below:

  - Ye'Cind the Demigod.
  - Queen Xin of Miranda.
  - The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda - represents a sizeable group of extremely potent elderly elves.
  - The Recorders of Ye'Cind - these represent a sizeable force of elves specialized in intelligence work.
  - The Court of Winter Moons - these represent a small and potent force of elves dedicated to protecting Queen Xin.

  - The Marches (Kingdom of the Marchwards) - the Armies of the Marchward Kings - these represent a large force of knightly half-elves and other half-elves.

  - The Elvanian Forest, representing all the powers given below:

  - The Thorns - these represent a large force of halfling like faerie.
  - The Temple of Sehanine - these represent a sizeable and very potent force of elven clerics and elves.
  - The Faerie Court - these represent a sizeable and extraordinarily potent force of faerie.
  - Allied Forces - these represent a very large force of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of good undead.

  - The Empire of Lynn, representing all the powers given below:

  - The Imperial Navy of Lynn - this represents a large and potent force of humans.
  - The Armies of Lynn - these represent an extremely large force of poorly trained humans.
  - The Suloisian Jannisaries - these represent a large and very potent force of humans (they are considered the Regular Army of Lynn.)

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Miranda: 128,000 = 3.4 IC
  Kingdoms of the Marchwards: 212,000 = 6 IC
  Elvanian Forest: 510,000 = 12 IC
  The Empire of Lynn: 11,400,000 = 257 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  LIGHT YELLOW-TANNISH

Territories on map: No territories on-map. Enormous off-map territories on the western side of the continent of Oerik: see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'Sehanine is our mother, and her tears are what makes the the People greater than the lesser races -for in the tears our mother spilled upon our father's blood she gave us the gift of mystery, that we might cherish it and nurture it always. In ancient times there was a schism, uncreating the Elvendar and we sent those rebels of the unfaithful across the oceans and across the great wastelands to the south to exile. The True People remain near the spring of tears that our Mother created for us, in the ancient woods where magic springs from the trees as easily as sunlight springs from the east. Here we created our great cities of Coronel and Antheon, the meadows of Mistenveil and the tower of Deiren. We are not only the stewards of that great civilization we made, of Miranda (May she live Forever!), but of the true spirit of all who were once Elvendar.
  Trust, in the face of the corrupt Elfaine of the east, is hard to maintain. Still we persist, hoping that some few of the profane ones might come over to the ways of the Elvendar and Sehanine. We spread her message through songs as old as the soil and great Ye'Cind, and dilligently record what secrets we discover in those songs. We seek to heal those still reeling from the wounds of our Father with our own tears, while protecting ourselves from their madness. We are the People. We are not monkeys and interlopers on this world, but the heirs to Oerth's most hidden nature. Those who mistake our inherent serenity for generosity do so at their own peril.
  The Mare Mysticum Alliance
  For ages the elven nation of the Miranda lived in relative isolation from the human and other demihuman powers that ruled to the east and west across the sea. Its only true contest of powers were with the giants of Fireland and the primitive monsters of Gigantea, but that changed with the coming of mankind to the south. With the establishment of the Eryptian refugees that came to call themselves the Empire of Lynn the elves found themselves in conflict, war had come for the first time to groves since the dark ones were cast down into the depths of Oerth.
  Still, the Lynndites were primitive compared to the elves and more vulnerable to manipulation by ancient minds of the elven elders. The humans were seeded with heresies and embroiled into civil wars, sympathetic and promising humans were seduced by fair elven maidens for the good of the People. Eventually the Empire of Lynn was cut into three portions, the Empire, the heretical tribes of the Enllave, and the half-elven protectorate kingdoms of the Marches. Today the Empire of Lynn itself is held under the protection of Queen Xin, its masses of bitterly poor refugees finally provoking the wealthier nations of the north to claim its vast expanse and attempt to restore it to order. It remains to be seen whether or not this arrangement will be satisfactory in the long term to the xenophobic elves and fey, but for now the Empire is reaping enormous benefits from the elven rule.
  Physically the Elven Forest itself is the least forgiving of all geography around the Mare. Some of the treants of the Forest remember when the elves and their dark brothers the drow were one people, and when humanity was a mere myth used to frighten gullible elven children. Portions of the faerie court hold residence here deep in the recesses, and the ghosts of fey elven heroes lurk in the shadows to waylay the unannounced into the forest. The Elven Forest is what defines the Mare Mysticum region for what it is, a magical place. Even though few brave elves actually make residence in the forest, its presence is the entire reason for being for the elves to be in the area. Time itself seems to pass more slowly and sometimes less clearly within its borders, and elven and sylvan priestesses and seers come from all across the world to consult with the forest itself's strange intelligence. It is said that before the breaking with the outer planes that Corellon Larethian would while away hours in conversation with the rocks and trees of the Elven Forest. Some say that the legendary patience of the elves was learned in this place, and that in the center of the forest the most ancient of all elven holy sites - a temple dedicated to Sehanine who led the ancient elven people to Oerth - sits untouched by the sands of time.
  The Kingdoms of the Marches spread to cover the lands between Gigantea, Lynn, the lost dwarven lands of the Landspire mountains that provide a buffer between the Marches and the lands of the Khanates and Celestial Imperium, and most of the land between the Elven homelands and the Elven Forest. Once the Marches were much smaller, and the Elven homelands much greater, but as time has passed the elves have retreated more and more as their number dwindled and the Marchward's subjects multiplied. The Marchwards are a hardy, industrious folk of mostly half-elven descent. Pledged eternally to their ancient task of guardianship, the Marchwards divide their lands according to celestial accordances garnered from the seerage of the elves. Few humans are allowed to immigrate to the Marches unless they pass a series of tests of magic and skill maintained to establish their loyalty to the elves, but those same tests guarantee that the rulers of the Marches are mighty and committed to their task indeed. Much of the land of the Marches is wide, fertile valleys left over from glaciation. Few occupy the lands, but ancient elven fortresses dot much of the countryside and are occupied by their now half-elven defenders and their fey allies. The overall governship of the Marches is covered by the Council of Y'Cind, whose traditional members include the Prince of Elvenkind, the high priest of Y'Cind, and an ambassador from the Faerie Court of the Elven Forest.
  The Empire of Lynn is mostly desert and bitterly, tragically poor. Once the region was awash in wealth and power, ruled by the mighty Pariah of Lynn from the selfsame port city on the southwestern coast. Centuries of corruption and abuse, border wars with the Marchwards of the north and Enllavian tribesmen to the south, and a general failure of their once great trading empire to keep up with the rising competition of the Tharquish, all conspired to finally cause massive general uprisings among the populace in 586 against the rich and powerful. The revolutionaries bought themselves
only more poverty with the coin of freedom though, and general conditions within the empire slid below the awful into the truly appalling quickly. At last, in 587, loyalists led by a general of the suloisian jannisaries bound by ancient pacts to the empire decided upon a radical course of action and pleaded their case before Queen Xin and her consort Wae Sinde forehead to floor begging for her mercy. After three tortuous months of consideration and debate, she graciously accepted the brooch and scepter of the Pariah of Lynn. Much of the current lack of unrest in Lynn is thanks to regular patrols of knights from the Marches and the populace's unabashed awe with the popular consort who, rumor has it, was the deciding reason for their good fortune. It is true that when the consort came to the ancient city of Lynn to help stop the mob violence that had spilled out into open war that the bard only climbed to the highest spire of the Pariah's palace still standing and played a song so sweet and sorrowful that all violence in the city stopped for a week and some of the most cruel of the thugs of the Flats openly wept while laying down their arms.
  The Elven nation itself is empty. No, not entirely - but the cities of the elves lie mostly unoccupied and the storm wracked seas off the coast sometimes wash through the ages old magics that once protected the shores from the worst of the blizzards that wash over Gigantea. One of the first thing most notice about the place is that most of the residents are old, visibly old as few elves outside the Elven nation are ever seen. A few reckless and ill-tempered young elves pledged as honor guard stay here, and the occasional pilgrim seeking knowledge that might only be found in the capital Coronel's hallowed libraries come for moments. Elves in the ancient homelands live longer than they might live someplace further from the Elven forest and the magic invoked over the years in the Mysticum. The only ambassador to the Elven nation is a single solitary building in Coronel hosting the delegation from the Celestial Imperium. Even though the Elven nations and the Mysticum alliance covers a huge amount of acreage it is quite thinly populated, being the home of mostly elves, their fey allies, ancient treants and awakened animals, ghosts, and their half-elven knight-protectors. There are ten times as many humans within the protectorate of Miranda's queen as elves and fey, yet they are definitely the power and controlling force of the region.'

  [/sblock]

  KNIGHT OTU

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  olifran@gmx.de
  PC:  Half-fiend red dragon
  Artifacts:  unknown

   Powers:

  - Cult of Ashardalon - these represent a few dragons, a sizeable force of half-dragons, a sizeable force of demons, a very large force of potent and lesser undead, and a very large force of servitors of all kinds.

  - The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (Ahlissa, Atirr, Bellport, Central Great Kingdom, Coastal Great Kingdom, Duntsey, Eastern Great Kingdom, Devenwood, Eastfair, Edgefield, Gull Cliffs, Kaport Bay, Lendore Coast, Lone Heath, North Province, Northeastern Great Kingdom, Northern Great Kingdom, Prymp, Rel Astra, Rel Deven, Southeastern Great Kingdom, Southern Great Kingdom, Southwestern Great Kingdom, Western Great Kingdom, Winetha) - these represent sizeable forces of fiends of all types, extremely large forces of humans, very large forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, sizeable forces of constructs, large forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.
  -  Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor - this lawful evil knightly order represent a sizeable force of potent humans and demihumans. 
  - The Sea Barons (Asperdi Isle, Eastisle, Fairisle, Isle of Serpents, Oakenisle) - these represent large forces of humans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces.
  -  Medegia - this realm, completely destroyed and depopulated during the Greyhawk wars, has been reoccupied.  What peoples it represents is unclear, however.
  - Allied Forest Realms (the Grandwood) - this represent sizeable forces of servitor humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, small forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of unseelie

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The Cult of Ashardalon: (unknown) = N/A

  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (all territories on-map)

  United Kingdom of Greater Ahlissa: 7,000,000 = 180 IC
  Northern Aerdi: 4,200,000 = 105 IC
  Rel Astra & Solnor: 720,000 = 15 IC
  Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE

  Allied Realms and Forest Realms:

  Medegia: 670,000 = 12 IC
  The Sea Barons: 308,000 = 7 IC
  The Grandwood: 50,000 = 1 IC

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  BROWN
  Territories on map:  On-map territories covering most of the eastern Flanaess.

  PLAYER NOTES:

   'The cult of Ashardalon started off with all manners of humanoids, mostly humans and elves, worshipping the Great Wyrm Ashardalon. Ashardalon was much of a force of nature, and his power was great. Yet, he was brought down by the druidess Dydd, wounding his heart beyond repair. The heart remained in what would once be called the Nightfang Spire, and became a nexus of negative energy, transforming many of the wyrm's followers to undead.
With the help of the heart and other magic, the vampire Gulthias worked on expanding the cult, and some say that at its height, it had a nearly unlimited number of basic human skeletons and zombies, and a great number of elite forces, from vampires over mummy monks to wight assassins. The fall of Nightfang Spire was devastating to the forces of the cult, but it retained several forces.
Ashardalon, meanwhile, sought to replace his heart, and found that a demon would make a suitable replacement. The great wyrm bound Ammet, a balor of considerable power, to act his heart. While with time, even this powerful replacement heart began to fail, Ashardalon inspired other dragons to attempt the same feat, becoming the so-called disciples of Ashardalon. Not devout worshippers, or even necessarily loyal, most would not serve under Ashardalon, even if they respect his power.'

  'Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous the Valorous (lawful good) and Hextor the Warrior (lawful evil)  Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom.'

  [/sblock]

  MELKOR

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  kooligar@op.pl
  PC:  Gallador the Undying King, Master of the Night Eternal.
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

  - Gallador's Concord (Court of the Eternal Night (Vampiric Feudal Nation), capital city Shavarash) - this represents Lanfear, Princess of The Dark Moon (daughter of Gallador), sizeable numbers of vampires, large servitor undead armies, and large independent undead armies.
  - Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes - this represents Ivid (very powerful animus with an artifact known as the Fiend Seeing Throne), very large forces of fiendish servitors and allies, very large forces of undead servitors, large forces of abominations, small forces of human servitors, small forces of humanoid servitor races, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other very strange and unguessable forces.
  - Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control (duergar Underdark nations, kuo-toa Underdark nations, troglodyte Underdark nations, other humanoid Underdark nations) - these represent very large forces of evil Underdark demihumans, very large forces of evil Underdark humanoids, and possibly other forces.
  - The Sulhaut Mountains - these represent small forces of humanoids, small forces of (now) servitor demihumans (mostly dwarves), and small forces of strange abominations.
  -  Allied Deep Dragons and Shadow Dragons - these represent a small but extraordinarily potent force of dragons

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Galador's Concord: 2,000 Vampires, 15,000 Vampiric Spawn, 100,000 servitor Undead = 3 IC
  Ivid and the City of Rauxes: 66,666 = 1.5 IC
  Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control: 300,000 Duergar, 400,000 Kuo-Toa, 4 million servitor Humanoids = 120 IC
  The Sulhaut Mountains 980,000 = 20 IC
  Allied Deep Dragons and allied Shadow Dragons:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  BLOOD RED
  Territories on map:  Small but potent on-map territory in the east.  Large territories underneath the surface of Oerth in the Underdark.

  PLAYER NOTES:

   Gallador`s Concord: Gallador The Undying King, Master of The Night Eternal is an ancient Vampire who was banished to the Underdark centuries ago . For ages ha has waged a war of conquest and deception, and now with the current dramatic events, his attention is brought back to the surface world!
  Court of The Eternal Night:  Vampire Children of Gallador, organized in feudal/dynastic system-power is usually based on proximity to Gallador, like generations in Vampire: The Masquaerade.

  Origins of Gallador: This history may be found out through powerful divination magic, also may be known by Church of Pelor sages.
  600 years ago, Gallador, a powerful Paladin devoted to Pelor, was a Great Champion of The Light, defending Keoland from the forces of evil. His valor and leadeship skills were unmatched, and bards all over the land were creating songs about heroic deeds of Gallador, Knight of The Sun. And minions of darkness felt nothing but dread upon hearing his name. Yet few noticed the flaws of Gallador, for he was a man of great pride, which was growing with each victory, and his wrath was terrible, though always righteous. He lead many sucessful campaigns against goblinoids, having no mercy for them, for he claimed they are capable only of wickedness and destruction.
  One day Gallador learned that his entire family, including wife and young children, was murdered in an unexpected attack. He rushed to the High Temple of Pelor and confronted the Archpriest, demanding his loved ones to be resurrected, surely he deserved it as a Champion of The Faith! But Archpriest answered that the souls of Gallador`s family are with Pelor, their happiness is much greater than during their lifetime, they would not return! But Gallador loved his wife and children more than he loved Pelor, and he felt betrayed, for the first time in his life he felt forsaken by his God. Rage overtook him, and he slew the Archpriest, whose blood flew at the holy altar, desecrating it.
  Then Pelor himself intefered, sending an Avatar to confront his Champion. But Gallador rejected his Master as a liar and hypocrite,claiming that Gods want only to enslave mortals, to use them in their games. They are allowing the world the suffer, while laughing at the mortal struggles. Pelor`s Avatar said nothing, looking only in sadness. Suddenly, there was more and more blood flowing from Archpriest`s body, and it turned into the river, that completely covered terrified and screaming Gallador. Then Pelor spoke:
  "It was you who betrayed your God. Since you rejected my light, I curse you to an eternity in darkness, you shall never again walk in the light of the sun! You will have ages to reconsider your foolishness, and you will be forced to steal the life of others to feed the void inside you, pathetic existence of a parasite!"
  So died Gallador the Paladin, and Gallador the Vampire Lord was born. Pursued by his former friends and allies, he escaped to the Underdark, swearing that he will one day revenge himself against false Gods and their pathetic followers. He has never been seen again in the outside world...'

  [/sblock]

  NAC MAC FEEGLE

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)   estickgold@gmail.com
  PC:  Sephir, Human Psion (Telepath) 30th level, lawful neutral
  Artifacts:  Psicrown of the Crystal Mind (Psionic Artifact)

  Powers:

  -  The Kabalim - these represent a small, but extremely potent group of psionic beings of varied races led by the Psionic Circle.
  -  The Iron League (Idee Coast, Idee Valley, Iron Gate, City of Irongate, Grayflood, Menowood, Onnwal, Pitchfield, Reiu Hills, Reiuwood, County of Sunndi, Hestmark Highlands, Dullstrand) - these are a front for the Kabalim and represent large forces of demihumans, large forces of humans, and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
  -  The County of Ulek - this represents large forces of demihumans (mostly elves), large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie
  -  The Principality of Ulek - this represents large forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and sizeable forces of faerie
  -  Allied Forest Realms (the Menowood, the Reiuwood) - these represent small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of treants, and sizeable forces of faerie.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The Kabalim: (unknown) = N/A
  Dullstrand:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  Idee Coast: 90,000 = 2 IC
  Idee Valley: 110,000 = 3 IC
  City of Irongate: 150,000 = 4.5 IC
  Iron Hills: 40,000 = 1.2 IC
  Grayflood: 0 = 0 IC
  Onnwal: 170,000 = 5 IC
  Hestmark Highlands:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  Reiu Hills: (Counts as a part of Idee/Sunndi)
  County of Sunndi: 250,000 = 7.5 IC
  The County of Ulek (all territories on-map)  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  The Duchy of Ulek (all territories on-map)  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  The Menowood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
  The Rieuwood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi) 

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  GREYISH-BLUE
  Territories on map:  on-map areas in the southeast Flanaess

  PLAYER NOTES: 

  'The Kabalim are a group of vastly powerful psions based in what is now the Iron League. The Kabalim as an organization date back far further than that, however, and indeed the history of the revolt in Irongate is also part of the history of the Kabalim. Origins of the Kabalim are unknown, but they have been in the south of the Great Kingdom since its creation. It has been theorized that they were refugees from the Baklunish Empire or perhaps the Suel Imperium, but if records of their early home exist, then they are kept secret.
  It was the Kabalim that fomented the rebellion of the Iron League against the Great Kingdom, and once this had been done they took steps to keep their investment secure. Every spy sent into the League disappeared mysteriously, every informer returned with false intelligence or turned traitor and spilled their information to the League. On the other side, League armies seemed to know exactly what the plans of their enemies were, and made good use of this information. Meanwhile, the Kabalim worked.
  The Kabilim have one purpose, one goal, one ideal. They intend to attain the power of gods. The Kabalim long believed that none of the gods of Greyhawk truly ruled with justice or wisdom, condemning them as foolish and uninterested in humanity. The removal of Flanaess from the multiverse simply made them more sure of their cause. The races of Flanaess needed gods, and they intended to become them.
  The Kabalim is led by a circle of eight psions of incredible power, who devote their time and energy only to their task of divine ascension. This circle is headed by a human man known as Sephir, a telepath of unimaginable skill, said to have been able to probe the minds of the gods themselves. It is unclear how long the current Circle of Eight has ruled, because their names are rarely known, and they live unnaturally long lives, but it is clear that Sephir has ruled for over three hundred years, and is said to be ageless. Beyond the Circle of Eight, the Kabalim control a hidden network of psionic agents hidden throughout the league, whose sole purpose is to defend the Kabalim?s interests by keeping the League powerful.
  It is important to note that the Kabalim are not evil. They do not seek power for the sake of oppression or personal gain, but because they believe that someone must take control of what they consider a world without leadership, and they see themselves as the right ones to do this.'

  ' The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens. Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.
  Curious rumors say that Cobb Darg, Lord Mayor of Irongate, hides a secret related to his heritage.'

  [/sblock]

  PAXUS ASCLEPIUS

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  joejay1066@yahoo.com
  PC:  The Wolf God, paragon greater barghest 18 hit dice, warshaper 5 / planar champion 5 / legendary dreadnought (several dozen levels)
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

  - The Bone March (including Spinecastle) - this represents sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of undead, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, and possibly other forces
  - The Pomarj - this represents very large forces of giants, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of humans, and possibly other forces 
  - Evil Mountain Realms (most of the Crystalmists, Jotens, Hellfurnaces, Griff Mountains, Raker Mountains, and the Blemu Hills) - these represent very large forces of giants of all kinds, very large forces of humanoids of all kinds, large forces of abominations, forces of undead, forces of humans, and possibly other forces)
  - Allied Forest Realms (the Dreadwood, the Hraak Forest, the Phostwood, the Suss Forest) - these represent large forces of humanoids, large forces of evil animals, large forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of the unseelie
  - The Troll Fens - these represent large forces of trolls, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of unseelie, and other unpleasantries

  Notes on population (incomplete)

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The Bone March (including Spinecastle) 620,000 = 16 IC (UNKNOWN IF SERPENTEYE WILL GIVE ADDITION IC FOR SPINECASTLE)
  The Pomarj: 1,300,000 = 32 IC
  The Crystalmists: 800,000 = 15 IC
  The Jotens: 80,000 = 1,7 IC
  The Hellfurnaces: 1,000,000 = 28 IC
  The Griff Mountains: 500,000 = 11 IC
  The Raker Mountains: 450,000 = 12 IC
  The Blemu Hills:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  The Dreadwood: 50,000 = 1 IC
  Hraak Forest: 20,000 = 0.3 IC
  The Phostwood: 60,000 = 1.2 IC
  Suss Forest: 70,000 = 1.8 IC
  The Troll Fens: 14,000 = 0.2 IC

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  YELLOW
  Territories on map:  Mountain ranges in the southwest, west, and northeast Flanaess.  Small forest regions on-map.

  PLAYER NOTES

  'In game terms, the Wolf God is a paragon greater barghest of 18 hit dice, with five levels of warshaper, five of planar champion, and several dozen of legendary dreadnought. This is a purely combatant build, with only minimal and passive magical abilities.
  For flavor text: The Wolf God is a terrible sight to behold: a 15-foot goblinoid form, most of its body masked in several hundred pounds of urdrukar full plate. The leering wolflike head that forms the helm is, in fact, identical to the true visage of its wearer, down to the blazing topaz eyes. His pride and joy, Grimcleaver, is a masterwork of vile metallurgy. The falchion, tall as two men, has been patternwelded from Baatorian greensteel, morghuth-iron, and adamantine, heated in fires made from the souls of fallen paladins, and quenched in the still-living bodies of kidnapped priests of Trithereon; the bounties placed by the Wolf God on live swanways indicates that he hopes to duplicate the honing of the Angelwing Razor.
  The policies of the Wolf God are simple: order is the proper way of the world, and he is the proper director of that order. To this end, he has made common cause with those who are willing to stomach his means: a brutal tyranny which also includes a complicated caste system. To appease Iuz, he allows his clerical castes (primarily bureaucrats, but also numbering sorcerors, wizards, and those with natural magical powers) to worship the cambion demigod (incidentally providing him with a corp of divine casters to assist his armies); to the drow who dwell so unfortunately close to his heartlands, he has promised positions in the upper hierarchy.'

  [/sblock]

  RIKANDUR AZEBOL

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  Guldan@wp.pl 
  PC:  Iuz the Old, Demigod, human half-fiend Cleric 26th / Assassin 20th
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:  

  -  The Empire of Iuz (The Bandit Kingdoms, the Barrens, the Heartland of the Empire, the Horned Society, the Shield Lands, Stonehold, Tenh, the Rovers of the Barrens:  the Barrens, the Bluff Hills:  the Burneal Forest, the Fellreev Forest, and the Forlorn Forest) - these represent large forces of demons, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, large forces of humans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, very large forces of unseelie, sizeable forces of enslaved demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv, and possibly other forces.
  -  The Boneheart -  This is a special cadre of clerics and mages who work the will of Iuz, their loyalty fanatical, their methods absolute.
  -  The Boneshadow -  This is a special cadre of rogues and spies who work the will of Iuz, their loyalty also fanatical, and their methods also absolute.
  -  The Legion of Black Death - this represents a sizeable and very potent force of demons loyal to Iuz.
  -  The Black Unicorns - these abominations have either just arrived, or have been magically created ... either way, they exist courtesy of Iuz and his magic.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The Heartland of the Empire of Iuz (partial territories)

  1,900,000 = 50 IC

  The Empire of Iuz (other territories)

  Bandit Kingdoms: 900,000 = 21 IC
  Horned Society: 800,000 = 18 IC
  Shield Lands: 60,000 = 1.4 IC
  Stonehold: 220,000 = 5.2 IC
  Tenh: 400,000 = 9 IC
  The Barrens: 120,000 = 2.5 IC
  The Bluff Hills:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  The Burneal Forest: 70,000 = 1.2 IC
  The Fellreev Forest: 35,000 = 0.7 IC
  The Forlorn Forest 15,000 = 0.3 IC
  The Boneheart:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  The Boneshadow:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  The Legion of Black Death: (unknown) = N/A
  The Black Unicorns:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  BLUISH-GREY
  Territories on map:  Large areas of the north central Flanaess

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'Horned Society: Former rulers and traditional rivals to Iuz, the Horned Society lost its lands to the demigods. Known for devil worship and the worship of evil deities, there is a concern that the dispersed organization may have people in many lands. Also, some members still fight against Iuz from within his empire.'

  (None yet)

  [/sblock]

  THOMAS HOBBES

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission) ternashandrik@yahoo.com
  PC:  unknown
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

   -  Aliador - this extremely secret and ancient nation under the Griff Mountains (and thus, directly under Paxus' holdings) represents large forces of extraordinarily potent elves, large forces of extraordinarily potent wondrous beings, sizeable forces of extraordinarily potent good elven undead, large forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.
  -  Celene - this represents large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and possibly other allies  
  -  The Lendore Isles - these represent large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of celestials from Arborea, Elysium and other upper planes, sizeable numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, small forces of good undead, possible underwater allies around the Isles, and possibly other allies.
  -  The Knights of Luna - this knightly order is elvish, based out of Celene, and represents a sizeable force of elves and elven allies.
  -  The People of the Testing - this represents a sizeable force of very potent elves.
  -  The Theocracy of the Pale - this represents a militant lawful neutral church and it's followers (Pholtus is their diety), large forces of humans, and possible small forces of allies of every type.
  -  The Yeomanry - this represents large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, and possibly other allies.
  -  The Church of Tritherion - (need a description)
  -  The Silver Coins - these are the Good counterparts to the Circle of Eight.  These represent a cabal of powerful good wizards, and large forces of allies, servants, and constructs of every kind devoted to them.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Aliador:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE (Note from Edena:  but it's IC should be ENORMOUS)
  Celene: 280,000 = 8 IC
  Lendore Isles: 80,000 = 2 IC
  The Knights of Luna:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  The People of the Testing:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE
  The Theocracy of the Pale: 700,000 = 19 IC
  The Yeomanry:  610,000 = 18 IC
  The Church of Tritherion: (unknown) = N/A
  The Silver Coins:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy::  WATERY BLUE
  Territories on map:  powers in the southwest and northeast Flanaess.  The Lendore Isles (just off-map to the east, see  http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif )

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'There seems to be no one person that will leap out as an uber-PC, except for perhaps the Bard/Evangelist who will be the current leader of the Church. And he will be pretty uber, but not in the Smiting way, like the wolf-god or Iuz. Very, very, very inspirational and diplomatic, perhaps. (Convert! Convert! Convert!) In any case, I have little to no idea how to use the epic rules, I'll not do anything further stats-wise unless someone points out something really appropriate (although he will pick up Legendary Commander and Epic Leadership, for the obvious reasons). Other important PCs will be Queen Yolande of Celene, and maybe the Freeholder of Yeomanry. Not big stats-wise, I expect, but worth noting as a roleplaying thing.'

  'Concerning Aliador, refer to the High History of the Flanaess URL and the History of the Elves URL.  Aliador is a POWERFUL nation.'

  'The People of the Testing: A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine. The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth's lesser moon, Celene, is full. So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene. They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic. The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.) They also have a presence in Sunndi.'

   'Knights of Luna: This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek's orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.'

  'The Silver Coins: Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight ? with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry. Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic. Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.'

  [/sblock]

  VENUS

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  mabisschops@hotmail.com
  PC:  unknown
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

  -  Orcreich - this represents a very large force of orcs of unknown alignment, and unknown additional forces and allies  
  -  Lower Khanate -  (need a description)
  -  Upper Khanate -  (need a description)

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES

  Orcreich: 7,100,000 = 180 IC
  Lower Khanate: 2,000,000 = 50 IC
  Upper Khanate: 4,200,000 = 100 IC


  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  INDIGO
  Color on map desired by Venus:  UNKNOWN
  Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Off-map territories to the far west:  see  http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'There is a refence to two nations west of the Baklunish lands. Komal is on the other side of the gulf that has the Sultanate of Zeif. There is also a reference to another land, Mur, where the ancestors of the Tiger Nomads and the Wolf Nomads came from a few centuries after the Invoked Devastation.'

  [/sblock]

  WILLIAM

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  williamwronald@aol.com
  PC:  Al'Akbar, Demigod of the Baklunish, lawful good
  Hero dieties:  Azor'alq, Daoud. (NOTE:  CLAIM DENIED BY SERPENTEYE)
  Artifacts:  The Cup of Al'Akbar, the Talisman of Al'Akbar  (NOTE:  ARTIFACTS GIVEN TO XAEL BY SERPENTEYE)

  Powers:

  -  The Baklunish Empire of Al'Akbar, representing all of the nations and areas given below:

  - The Baklunish Nations, Peoples, and Regions (Ekbir, Ket, the Plains of the Paynims, Tusmit, Ull, Zeif:  the Bakhoury Coast, the Dry Steppes:  the Araphad Islands, the Janasib Islands, the Qayah-Bureis Islands:  Lake Udrukankar:  the Ullsprue Mountains, the Banner Hills, the Tusman Hills, the Yecha Hills:  Bramblewood Forest, Udgru Forest:  the (ruined) ancient city of Tovag Barague and it's Standing Stones along Lake Udrukankar:  the Mouquollad Consortium) - these together represent very large forces of humans, large forces of demihumans of all types, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, small forces of treants, small forces of faerie, undersea allies in large force from the Drawmij Ocean, and very likely other forces.
  -  the Isles of Azor'alq (resting ground of the legendary first dynasty of the Baklunish Empire) - these represent sizeable forces of dragons, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of good and neutral animals, possibly small human forces, and possibly large celestial forces
  -  The Barrier Peaks - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, very small forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Ekbir: 4,000,000 = 102 IC
  Ket: 525,000 = 12 IC
  Plains of the Paynims: 1,000,000 = 18 IC
  Tusmit: 600,000 = 15 IC
  Ull: 550,000 = 11 IC
  Zeif: 3,400,000 = 80 IC
  The Bakhoury Coast: 50,000 = 1 IC
  The Dry Steppes: 60,000 = 0.7 IC
  The Araphad Islands: 15,000 = 0.3 IC
  The Islands of Azzor 'alq:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  The Janasib Islands: 20,000 = 0.4 IC
  The Qayah-Bureis Islands: 10,000 = 0.2 IC
  The Ullsprue Mountains: 30,000 = 0.5 IC
  The Banner Hills: 50,000 = 1.1 IC
  The Tusman Hills: 46,000 = 1 IC
  The Yecha Hills: 6,000 = 0.1 IC
  Bramblewood Forest: 40,000 = 0.8 IC
  Udgru Forest: 30,000 = 0.7 IC
  Tovag Baragu: 2,100,000 = 50 IC
  The Mouquollad Consortium:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE

  The Barrier Peaks: 50,000 = 1 IC

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  TANNISH-ORANGE
  Territories on map:  Some on-map territories in the north.  Most of the west and northwest territory on the map, stretching offmap to the west and northwest, including islands in the Drawmij Ocean, see  http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

   'As I ran my choice of a PC past Serpenteye, let me introduce him to you. As I read up on the Baklunish, their history, and their culture, I realized that there was someone who could bring unity to them. Someone who helped them greatly in the days of the Invoked Devastation, devoted himself to his people and the Baklunish gods, founded cities, and was honored by all his people. I claim the demigod Al'Akbar, the High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness, lawful good demigod of guardianship, faithfulness, dignity, and duty. His domains are Good, Healing, Law, and Protection. His weapon is the falchion.'

  'The Island of Azor'alq:  Golden, faerie, pseudo-, silver, and mist dragons are all appropriate residents. Rocs, giant eagles, and a phoenix or two may also be included. These live in relative harmony, foraging outward for fish, whales, or even for food on the mainland. All are concerned that no rumor of the Pinnacles reach the outside world, and will either strand or kill intruders (depending on alignment and circumstances) if they possibly can. Treasures to be found include not only the precious things gathered by the intelligent inhabitants but also certain orchids and birds-of-paradise. Some of the latter have been bred by the longer-lived dragons and are regarded as personal property. The guardians and treasures of the interior should be powerful (possibly undead), and the exterior inhabitants do not wish them to be disturbed. The isle may have human inhabitants.'

  'Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess. Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.'

  [/sblock]

  XAEL

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  Xael_Xorlarrin@hotmail.com
  PC:  Mordenkainen the Magnificent, Wizard 27th Level, neutral
  Artifacts:  The Silver Key of Portals, The Cup of Al'Akbar, the Talisman of Al'Akbar

  Powers:

  -  Calrune - this centaur nation (capital Arlune) occupies the entire coastal region of the Vesve where it borders the Whyestil Sea, and represents sizeable forces of centaurs, small forces of demihumans, small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and small forces of faerie.
  -  Chauntosbergen - this dwarven city holds the Clatspurs around, and represents large forces of dwarves, small forces of gnomes, and sizeable forces of wondrous beings.  
  -  Delrune - this elven nation (capital Delpheel) occupies the northern two-thirds of the Vesve, has numerous cities and towns, and represents large elven forces, large forces of neutral and good animals, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, large forces of treants, large forces of sentient trees and plants, and large forces of faerie.
  -  Highfolk - this represents large forces of high elves, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and possibly other forces
  -  Perrenland - this represents sizeable numbers of flannae humans and small forces of demihumans
  -  Valley of the Mage - this represents a powerful wizard, sizeable forces of non-evil drow, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
  -  The Lands of the Tiger Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of baklunish humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
  -  The Lands of the Wolf Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of oeridian humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
  -  The Yatil Mountains - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, and other forces of an unknown an exotic nature.
  -  The Sepia Uplands - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
  -  The Burneal Forest - this subarctic forest represents small forces of good humans and demihumans, large forces of neutral animals, small forces of good animals, small forces of wondrous beings, and small forces of faerie.  Large evil forces of many kinds inhabit this forest, in opposition to Xael's allies here.
  -  The Vesve Forest - this represents large forces of elves and other demihumans, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, large forces of faerie, and sizeable forces of humans.
  -  Morkenkainen and the Circle of Eight - these represent 9 very powerful wizards (alignment and plans unknown) and their small but extremely potent allies of every kind and nature.
  -  The Knights of the Hart - this knightly order is based out of the Vesve, and represents sizeable forces of humans, and sizeable forces of demihumans.
  -  The Obsidian Citadel - this is the home fortress of Mordenkainen, and represents sizeable forces of an unknown but potent nature.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Calrune:  25,000 centaur, 8,000 demihuman, 3,000 human, 1,000 faerie:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE ON IC
  Chauntosbergen:  560,000 dwarves, 130,000 gnomes:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE ON IC
  Delrune:  750,000 elves, 10,000 faerie:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE ON IC
  Highfolk: 100,000 = 2.5 IC
  Perrenland: 1,000,000 = 23 IC
  The Valley of the Mage:  25,000 = 0.6 IC
  The Tiger Nomads: 200,000 = 4 IC
  The Wolf Nomads: 240,000 = 4 IC
  The Yatil Mountains: 450,000 = 13 IC
  The Sepia Uplands: 50,000 = 1 IC
  The Burneal Forest:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  The Vesve Forest: 1,200,000 = 25 IC
  The Circle of Eight: = N/A
  The Knights of the Hart:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
  The Obsidian Citadel:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  DARK GREEN
  Territories on map:  powers in the northwest Flanaess

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'The Circle of Eight: Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas. Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means. Tenser has a similar network.'

  'Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.'

  'The Obsidian Fortress is the home of Mordenkainen the Magnificent, and is located somewhere in the Yatil Mountains.  Needless to say, it is immensely well protected by magic, and probably boasts a sizeable army all of it's own.  As Mordenkainen's command center, it is filled with people dedicated to infiltration, intelligence, divination, and otherwise carrying out the will of Mordenkainen and the Circle of Eight.'

  [/sblock]


  ZELDA THEMELIN (Zelda and Airwhale are working together, running a single power)

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  zelda@dlc.fi
  PC:  unknown
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

  -  Nation of Ratik - these represent sizeable forces of rangers and mostly good humans, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and sizeable forces of faerie.
  -  The Frost Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, and sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.  This nation is famous for it's viking style ships.
  -  The Ice Barbarians - these represent small forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
  -  The Snow Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans of a good/neutral tinge, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.  The nation is also famous for it's viking style ships. 
  -  Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
  -  Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
  -  The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
  -  Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
  -  Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)  
  - The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
  -  The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
  -  The Disk World of Spectre -  this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Ratik 280,000 = 7 IC
  Frost Barbarians 300,000 = 5 IC
  Ice Barbarians 300,000 = 4 IC
  Snow Barbarians 400,000 = 8 IC
  Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth:  600 = 0 IC.
  Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance)  0 = 0 IC.
  Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon:  6,000 = 1 IC.
  The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder:  340,000 = 8 IC.
  Friendly relations with Edill:  unknown = unknown IC (and Edill is not claimed)
  The World of Ginsel:  2,500,000 = 72 IC.
  The World of Greela:  400,500 = 12 IC.
  The Disk World of Spectre:  320,000 = 9 IC.
  The Dwarven Citadels:  Claim Disallowed

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  TANNISH
  Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Off-map, up in Wildspace

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

  'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
  So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
  Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
  Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
  The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
  If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
  Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
  As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
  We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
  Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
  Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
  The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
  The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
  Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
  I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
  We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
  Gnibile (undead)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
  We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
  Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
  No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
  Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
  Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
  We claim all of Ginsel.
  Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
  We do not claim Borka.
  Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elven Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
  Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
  The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
  The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
  Dwarven citadels:
  While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
  We lay claim to Specter.'

  [/sblock]

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES

  Continent of Anakeris (NO RULING ON IC BY SERPENTEYE YET)

  (As stated by Serpenteye)

   The Isle of the Phoenix and other semi-legendary countries that are not on any of our maps will be claimable if we run out of claimable countries that are already on the list (or at least featured on the maps). Those of you who feel like you could use a bit more power are free to claim artifacts (which either clearly belongs in your "niche" or are officially owned by individuals in your territory or under your control), various organizations or individuals (according to the same citeria), or whole countries.

  Continent of Aquaria  (NO RULING ON IC BY SERPENTEYE YET) 

(as stated by Serpenteye)   

The Isle of the Phoenix and other semi-legendary countries that are not on any of our maps will be claimable if we run out of claimable countries that are already on the list (or at least featured on the maps). Those of you who feel like you could use a bit more power are free to claim artifacts (which either clearly belongs in your "niche" or are officially owned by individuals in your territory or under your control), various organizations or individuals (according to the same citeria), or whole countries.

  Isle of the Phoenix  (NO RULING ON IC BY SERPENTEYE YET) 

(as stated by Serpenteye)   The Isle of the Phoenix and other semi-legendary countries that are not on any of our maps will be claimable if we run out of claimable countries that are already on the list (or at least featured on the maps). Those of you who feel like you could use a bit more power are free to claim artifacts (which either clearly belongs in your "niche" or are officially owned by individuals in your territory or under your control), various organizations or individuals (according to the same citeria), or whole countries.

  Corusk Mountains of the Flanaess: 300,000 = 4 IC
  Interior Amedio Jungle of the Flanaess: 540,000 = 8 IC
  Celestial Imperium: 19,800,000 = 480 IC
  Dragons Island: 700,000 = 20 IC

  Erypt: 6,560,000 = 170 IC

  (As set forth by James)  Erypt is definitely an Egyptian flavored place in true "change a few letters" Greyhawk-fashion, and we've already got Serpenteye declaring ancient artifacts in the sands for this IR.

  The tribes of Enllaves: 1,200,000 = 17 IC

  (As set forth by James)  The Enllave tribesmen are "proud desert nomads who eke out a living on a high plateau that escapes the worst heat of the sand sea. A few tribes-men live in mud-brick towns built around central squares that contain steep-sided pyramids. I have never learned whether the pyramids serve as monuments, tombs, temples, or something else altogether."
  ... given their proximity to the Enllave tribes who seem to be making monuments vaguely similar to some of the depictions of pyramids from that area.

  The Red Kingdom: 5,700,000 = 150 IC

  (As set forth by James)  The Red Kingdom is perhaps as large as old Furund, and looks like a buffer state caught in the middle of the Ennlave tribes, Ishtarland, the Eryptians, and barbarians to the south. On the other hand it could sufficiently retired from the forces of all of those beside Ishtarland and the Ennlave tribespeople that an amorphously vague border might be in order.
  The Skip Williams document has this to say:  
  Red Kingdom: This land is so named for the color of its rocks. It's inhabitants remain unknown to me.

  Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 230 IC

  (As set forth by James)  Ishtarland is "A land watered by southern storms and at least two great rivers. The city of Ishtar vies with the merchants of Lynn and the warlords of Tharquish for control of coastal trade."
  Ishtarland could be modelled after the Nubian seafaring kingdoms fairly safely.

  The Tharquish Empire: 10,400,000 = 290 IC
  The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 150 IC

  (As set forth by James)  The Tharquish Empire is an empire consisting of several massive islands, most likely of a fairly temperate and pleasant climate if occasionally a bit wet because they're basically at the joining of the Oceanum Titanicum to the south and the Solnor to the north. They control the Tarquis Dominions, which are lands on the coast south of the mountain range that separates Lynn from Ishtarland.
  The Skip Williams document has this to say:
  Tarquis Dominions: An ancient protectorate of the Tharquish Empire.
  Tharquish Empire: An island nation of seafarers who have ambitions that extend to the neighboring continents.
  So...the Tharquishite warlords probably have a fairly green kingdom compared to most of the rest of the western Oerthian nations.  
  As a jump of conclusions then, I'd say that either the Oerthians of a completely separate descent from the Flanaess humans probably started somewhere in the crux of that mountain range or that one of the great migrating ethnicities of Oerth actually started off much further off than western Flan maps could indicate. I think interesting candidates for the latter would be the Olman (explains why the Touv were able to kick their behinds out of Hepmonland) and the Baklunish, but also think that since the Tharquish are implied to have been imports from the Flanaess that it would seem to be fairly cool if they were Pure Flan, the anti-Flan, the exception that discards the rule - "We spit on nature, give me grog!"

  The Barbarian Seameast: 7,400,000 = 110 IC

  Old Faith:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE

  (As set forth by William)  Old Faith: Centered on the worship of Beory and other deities, this great druidic organization commands great respect.

  Old Lore:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE

  (As set forth by William)  Old Lore: This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth. Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells. They are mostly Flan of noble birth.

  The Emerald Order:

  (As set forth by Edena)  The Emerald Order - this is a mysterious organization of Good devoted to the preservation of the natural world of plants and animals, even as they seek to return the Oerth to a state of verdant green beauty and richness.  They represent a large force of Good clerics, druids, mages, rangers, and others, and large forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and large forces of faerie.
  (As set forth by William)  'The Emerald Order: This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth's natural environment. It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.'


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 6, 2004)

Again, if permission is given publicly by each player in question I will post their e-mails on the list above.
  I'll look back through pages 1 through 7 of the previous thread, and update the info above further.

  Nac Mac Feegle, welcome to the 5th IR!  Hey there.  

  Eluvan:  I had your faction ready, and you switched!  Bummer.  I liked your Infiltrator group.  They were neat.  The history, the whole thing, was cool.

  Forsaken One, could you clarify which countries on-map and off-map you hold, and what races you represent?  I know you have a strong power.  If only my drow regernerated like trolls ...

  Devilish?  Demon Athiest?  Gnomeworks?  Mr. Draco?  You'all there?  (?)

  Melkor, if you are interested in the Solistarim, remember I described them on page 7 of the last thread.

  Does anyone know where Black Omega, Festy Dog, John Brown, and Kalanyr are?  They might be interested in the IR, if they knew about it.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 6, 2004)

Set my color on the map to white, if possible.

*Guilt Puppy*, the link says map-test.  Will another version of the map be produced before the game starts?


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 6, 2004)

> *Edena of Neith originally posted:*
> Again, if permission is given publicly by each player in question I will post their e-mails on the list above.
> I'll look back through pages 1 through 7 of the previous thread, and update the info above further.
> 
> ...




Well, Eluvan can still hold onto Greyhawk if he wishes -- or another faction may claim it. (I will comment on it in one of my next few posts.)  A good or neutral player for Greyhawk may wish to claim Zagyg as a demigod and leader.  

Welcome to Bugbear, Melkor and Nac Mac Feegle.  It is good to see you again, Bugbear.  Good to see you here as well, Melkor.  

I have left messages on another board for Black Omega.  I e-mailed Kalanyr and Festy Dog, but have not heard from either of them.  John Brown e-mailed me and he won't be joing in, as I recall, but he may stop in.  Plus another IR player said he may stop by to visit.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 6, 2004)

*Mega post 1: A brief history of the Greyhawk Wars and their aftermath*

Hi, Edena:

I will have to see about getting rid of some of the expired links.  I got rid of some late last week.  

Can you add an important link to the resources post.  It's the link for the RPGA's Living Greyhawk campaign at http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg.  It can provide some information on different countries.  (Of course, if people want a book, I recommend the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer.)

This is the first of a few posts that I have worked on during the evening to provide some ideas and insights.  So, here it is.

*A summary of the Greyhawk Wars* 

In Common Year 582, Iuz impersonates the Suel god Vatun and spurs the Northern Barbarians to attack the Hold of Stonefist.  Iuz next uses magic to dominate the leader of Stonefist and invade the Duchy of Tenh.  The Northern Barbarians leave, but Tenh becomes a battleground between the Tenha, the Pale, Iuz, and Stonehold.  In the meantime, Iuz defeats the Horned Society, and seizes the lands of the Horned Society and the Bandit Kingdoms.

At the same time, Ivid V of the Great Kingdom moves against Almor and the Iron League.  Almor and Sunndi were conquered but Nyrond repels the Overking’s forces.  At the same time, there is infighting and the Overking’s forces attacked Rel Astra.  Ivid begins killing his nobles and bringing them back as undead, only to suffer a similar fate.  He is renamed Ivid the Undying.

In 594 CY, the Pomarj seizes half of the Principality of Ulek and destroys most of the free cities of the Wild Coast.  Celene fails to heed the calls of its allies in the Ulek state for help.  

At the same time, the Scarlet Brotherhood conquers the Hold of the Sea Princes, the Lordship of the Isles, Idee and Onwall.    The war concludes as different nations sign the Pact of Greyhawk, shortly after Rary, a member of the Circle of Eight, kills his colleagues Tenser and Otiluke at the peace conference.

Despite the pact, some of the fighting continues.  The war between the Pomarj and the Principality of Ulek continues.  Nyrond absorbs most of what is left of Almor.   In 586, Canon Hazen of Veluna uses the Crook of Rao in a ritual that banishes most of the fiends summoned by Ivid, Iuz, and other evil powers.  King Belvor III of Furyondy captures the easternmost parts of the Shield Lands from Iuz.

Iuz suffers a further setback in 587, when the ruler of Stonehold is mysteriously freed of the Old One’s magical influences.  Stonehold declares Iuz an enemy.   The Scarlet Brotherhood and the Great Kingdom also face setbacks.  A magical field surrounds Rauxes, capitol of the Great Kingdom.  No one knew what became of the city or its ruler. The Great Kingdom splits into two hostile states.

The Scarlet Brotherhood looses all of Onnwal except for its capitol, Scant.  Ahlissa, a successor to the Great Kingdom, takes the city of Idee from the Scarlet Brotherhood.  Meanwhile, the Hold of the Sea Princes erupts into civil war.  Sunndi breaks free in 589 CY to become an independent Kingdom.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 6, 2004)

*Greyhawk Organizations*

Greyhawk Organizations

This was circa the release of the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer and some of the stats may be subject to change.  Also, I tried to create some new organizations based on what I know of the World of Greyhawk.

Bonehearts and Boneshadow: Iuz’s  clerics and wizards are known as the Boneheart, while his rogues and spies are called the Boneshadow.

The Circle of Eight:  Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard 27), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas and seeking a balance of power among factions.  Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 170, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means.  Tenser has a similar network.

Horned Society:  Former rulers and traditional rivals to Iuz, the Horned Society lost its lands to the demigods.  Known for devil worship and the worship of evil deities, there is a concern that the dispersed organization may have people in many lands.  Also, some members still fight against Iuz from within his empire. (This faction might be great for a lawful evil power seeking an alliance with devils.  Mind you, as with any factions, you have to keep their goals in mind.  So, Iuz is not their favorite person.)

Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom:  Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous and Hextor. Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom. Most of its members now live in Ratik or in Nyrond.  This is an order of lawful knights.   The rulers of the North Kingdom might support an order worshipping Hextor, but not the Heironeans.  So, this order is likely split – one wanting an evil Great Kingdom and others supporting states that evolved from the Great Kingdom.  The latter may desire to rid their land of evil by supporting Almor (some of which is now a province of Nyrond) or Ratik.  So, this is a faction several players can claim – including the Nyrond faction and the Great Kingdom faction.  

Knights of the Hart:  This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest.  They have vowed to oppose Iuz.

Knights of Holy Shielding:  This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them.  They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General.  Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.

Knights of Luna:  This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene  (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek’s orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.

Knights of the Watch:  Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish  raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish,  they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16).  Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who  do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz.  The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues. (I suspect that the Knights of the Dispatch would become dominant as they are more open to innovation.  The order is quite mysterious and claims mystical knowledge.  In some ways, they seem to parallel the real world Knights Templar.)

Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess.  Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.

Old Faith:  Centered on the worship of Beory and other deities, this great druidic organization commands great respect .

Old Lore:  This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth.  Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells.  They are mostly Flan of noble birth.

The People of the Testing:  A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine.  The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth’s lesser moon, Celene, is full.  So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene.   They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic.  The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.)  They also have a presence in Sunndi.

The Silent Ones of Keoland:  This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic.  The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day’s ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra.  They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power.  They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.

The Silver Coins:  Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight – with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry.  Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic.  Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.

The Emerald Order:  This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth’s natural environment.  It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.

As for divine magic, Serpenteye said that healing spells could be cast drawing on Oerth for power.  Other power sources likely exist.  One alternative that might work would be to have spells entirely powered by faith in something greater than oneself, as is the case in Eberron.  (There was a joke in one thread on the boards that if someone seriously believed that there was a talking turtle who is a god in Eberron, that character could cast spells. Maybe someone should start the Cult of Tomas the Talking Turtle! )

I will also try to answer any World of Greyhawk questions.  This will free Serpenteye up to work on the rules and do what he needs to do.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 6, 2004)

I give up my claim to all of the Uleks, since they are more sensical with Greater Nyrond and the Keoland-based faction.  I mostly wanted them if no one else did.   Although perhaps I have some control in the Uleks, paticularly the principality (yeah, Celene screwed 'em in the Greyhawk wars, but they helped them rebuild since.  Which reminds me, I need to write a faction background... but unfortunately, Living Greyhawk lacks info on Celene, since it's not really a PC nation.  Damn.  To canonfire!)  I think serpenteye mentioned the possibility of having small stakes in many different territories, which I think would be kind of a cool position to play from.

Could I ask that the megapost (and anything of similar size and content) be put in sblock tags?  Saves some scrolling. 

Thanks to WR for all the Greyhawk info.  Very helpful.

I realize that some people may be confused about the rules.  I hope that if anyone has any questions (including just "How the hell does this work?!?!") they'll ask, and I'll try to help.  Knowing the rules is good.    I also think I will try to write up a Magic the Gathering esque "turn sequence" thing, and maybe an example of play.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 6, 2004)

> Forsaken One, could you clarify which countries on-map and off-map you hold, and what races you represent? I know you have a strong power. If only my drow regernerated like trolls ...



The whole Hempmonaland peninsula is claimed by me along with the Troll Fens and the Adri forest. If this doesn't count up to the maximum alotted PL (Hempmonaland is HUGE so it might boast a huge population of my trolls so who knows how far it gets me.) I will claim some Sahuagin undersea kingdoms as well to max my PL alotment.

And set my color to DARK BLUE if you wish.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 6, 2004)

Okay, seems like my revised Kevellond League has gone down okay.  Good - I was pretty worried about embarking on such momentous meddling. I'm glad you liked the Shepherds, Edena! But I felt like I wanted to get into the game a little more than they would really have allowed me to do, being a fairly minor power. And... ummm... hopefully you like the League of Athyr too?  *fishes for compliments* 

 *notices he didn't bring any bait* 

 Oh, on another note, was Sterich deliberately left out of my claims in your mega-post Edena? Has somebody else already claimed it? Or was it just an oversight?


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 6, 2004)

Serpentseye, I think Airwhele wants to take Spelljammers, so we go with those. 

I'd need information on any special rules for them, Power level, how alignmental and racial differences work (does some parts of spelljamming forces already belong with some other factions etc).

Also, is there some additional rule-stuff for them?

Airwhale, unless you have changed your mind about teamwork.
And if if you aren't how we communicate? I use e-mail myself. You could perhaps make temporal web-mail for yourself, if don't want to risk spams to your real address.

There is also possiblity of IRC as long as we are both awake at the same time.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2004)

Edena, William, Great posts. Thanks 



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I think serpenteye mentioned the possibility of having small stakes in many different territories, which I think would be kind of a cool position to play from.
> ...
> I realize that some people may be confused about the rules.  I hope that if anyone has any questions (including just "How the hell does this work?!?!") they'll ask, and I'll try to help.  Knowing the rules is good.    I also think I will try to write up a Magic the Gathering esque "turn sequence" thing, and maybe an example of play.




I did, it's all in Infiltration.

Thanks, that seems like a very good idea. 



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> The whole Hempmonaland peninsula is claimed by me along with the Troll Fens and the Adri forest. If this doesn't count up to the maximum alotted PL (Hempmonaland is HUGE so it might boast a huge population of my trolls so who knows how far it gets me.) I will claim some Sahuagin undersea kingdoms as well to max my PL alotment.
> 
> And set my color to DARK BLUE if you wish.




Hepmonaland is a continent, not a peninsula, and parts of its coasts are owned by the Scarlet Brotherhood. I thought you were referring to a very different peninsula on the world-map (the one west of Nippon).



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Okay, seems like my revised Kevellond League has gone down okay.  Good - I was pretty worried about embarking on such momentous meddling. I'm glad you liked the Shepherds, Edena! But I felt like I wanted to get into the game a little more than they would really have allowed me to do, being a fairly minor power. And... ummm... hopefully you like the League of Athyr too?  *fishes for compliments*
> 
> *notices he didn't bring any bait*
> 
> Oh, on another note, was Sterich deliberately left out of my claims in your mega-post Edena? Has somebody else already claimed it? Or was it just an oversight?




*compliments*

I don't think anyone else has claimed it. I'll check.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2004)

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Serpentseye, I think Airwhele wants to take Spelljammers, so we go with those.
> 
> I'd need information on any special rules for them, Power level, how alignmental and racial differences work (does some parts of spelljamming forces already belong with some other factions etc).
> 
> Also, is there some additional rule-stuff for them?




There are no special rules. Your faction would mostly be considered Elite PLs and as such have complete strategic mobility. You might have a small head-start in technology to reflect the complexity of your crafts.

 Alignment depends on what spelljamming race you want to play (scro, gith, elves etc.) Nobody else has claimed any spelljamming forces.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 6, 2004)

Permission to publicly post my email [ mabisschops@hotmail.com ] granted.
*going to catch up*


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 6, 2004)

William Ronald,

What do you know of the various spelljamming factions in Grayspace?  The planets?  I've been trying to google information, but so far, no luck.  

Zelda,

Right now, I'm leaning torwards the spelljammers, becuse I think having a giant space navy sounds kind of cool.  But really, if you want to play something else, or if you would rather have the larger power of the Western nations, I'm all for it! or, we could play two seperate nations, like everyone else =)  I mainly suggested these two becuse I felt they would add a interesting and different feel to the game, and I'm not honestly famillier with too much of Grayhawk.  What is your email again? Mine is scgeerTAKETHISOFF in gmail.com.

And I will make another gmail account just for this game so I can post my email openly.

EDIT: Just caught up on posts that I seem to have missed.  I am often on Afternet, as Airwhale.  But e-mail works great for me.

Serpenteye,

Can we carpet bomb armys/citys/stuff with spelljamming ships? Also, how much power are  
we talking about with a spelljamming faction... would they be able to realistically war? Exactly how many ships could we have access to? Would a "army" translate to a single ship?  Would we have to worry about having enough ships to transport our armys to Oearth?  Could we go in multiple trips if we needed to?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 6, 2004)

> The United Kingdom? God save the Queen!



 You know quite well which United Kingdom I was referring to. 

 Edena, considering that my e-mail is in my sig, it would be rather strange to not give myy permission to post it, wouldn't it?


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 6, 2004)

Greetings Knight Otu, looks like we are going to be neighbors. hopefully the bad blood between the former leaders of our nations, which has led in the past to terrible feuds, will not automaticly sour your veiw of Greater Nyrond.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey SerpentEye,

Any chance we could get a link to the most current version of the rules in the first post of this thread?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 6, 2004)

Just make sure you do not stand in the way of the great Ashardalon the Overking, Bugbear.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 6, 2004)

I haven't got any idea what an sblock tag is.
  Perhaps Creamsteak could alter my post into a post with sblock tags?
  Or perhaps another player could copy my post, and divy it up into sblock tags?
  I can't.  My regrets.  And yes, it is a really long post.

  All I can do is update the megapost above.  That is what I am doing right now, as a matter of fact.  I am studying each post in turn, then modifying the megapost as appropriate in a second Navigator window.

  I will not post a new megapost.  I will only update the first megapost above.  That will prevent the thread from being cluttered by such megaposts, and everyone can simply refer back to my first megapost to see where things stand.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 6, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Just make sure you do not stand in the way of the great Ashardalon the Overking, Bugbear.




So long as you are not foolish enough to reenact Ivid's folly and invade Nyrond you have little to fear from me. However, should you find that my kingdom is just too delectible to resist, I'll be happy to demonstate how Aerdy lost the last war. And this time there will be no Lynwerd the Appeaser to give you back your Grainlands.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 6, 2004)

*To Eluvan and others*

I overlooked it, and am adding Sterich to your claims now, Eluvan.
  Are you claiming Geoff and the Yeomanry?  They are both semi-allies of Keoland (although Geoff has been overrun by giants:  if you claim it, I'm assuming the giants were driven back ...)

  Nobody has claimed the Iron League (Onnwall, Idee, Irongate) and it's ally Sunndi.
  I can't speak for you'all, but I think Greater Nyrond should claim them.
  After all, if ... I ... was in the position the rulers of the Iron League are currently in (can we say:  a real bad situation!) I'd ally with Greater Nyrond!

  Umm ... ok.  The County and Principality of Ulek are still unclaimed, it seems.  So is the Lortmil Alliance (made famous in the 3rd IR as a strategic center of industry, the dwarves and gnomes therein built thermonuclear weapons and ICBMs in those mountains!!)


----------



## devilish (Dec 6, 2004)

Still in and permission granted for my email address.

Now for the volumes of posts to read -- you folks were busy this weekend!!!!


----------



## James Heard (Dec 6, 2004)

*Mega-posts as Word Docs*

If need be by a significant amount of players I'll convert these docs to pdf or something, but I think that as a word doc I've got the most clarity in this compilation going. I think the player list is up to date so far (as of 1100CST), but I could be wrong. Still haven't gone over a lot of the addendums and put them into the main document and gone through and clarified the rules from my last communication with Serpenteye.

Download at your pleasure.

EDIT: Updated to the newest version of the .doc file as of 2100hrs 12/06/04


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey there, Devilish.  Nice to meet you!  

  Did you know you have a similar situation to what Maudlin had with Serpenteye (and Mr. Draco) in the 3rd IR?  Except in this case, Knight Otu is running Aerdi, while you are playing Acererak.  In the 3rd IR, Serpenteye and Mr. Draco played Aerdi, and Maudlin played Acererak.
  And, heh, in that IR Serpenteye and Mr. Draco nuked Maudlin's power.  So beware!  Nice trust those Aerdians.  Not at all.  Not at all ...

  Has anyone seen Darwin Of Mind?  Forrester?  Tokiwong?  I miss them.  : (

  Eluvan, my compliments indeed on the Kevellond League.
  In my personal campaign, the Kevellond League formed the core of a greater confederation called the Grand Alliance.  (with the Solistarim to the north, Iuz to the northeast, the drow to the southwest, the Pomarj to the southeast, and the Scarlet Brotherhood to the south, they thought confederation was wise ...)
  The Grand Alliance included the following nations:  Perrenland, Mordenkainen's Iron Citadel in the Yatils, Calrune (homemade nation), Delrune (homemade nation), Swantmoor (homemade nation), Chauntosbergen (homemade nation), the Shield Lands, Furyondy, Veluna, Keoland, Gran March, Sterich, Geoff, the Yeomanry, the Principality of Ulek, the County of Ulek, the Duchy of Ulek, Celene, and the Lortmil Confederation.  The Knights of the Hart and the Knights of Luna joined the Grand Alliance, along with the peoples of the Gnarley Forest and Kron Hills.  For a time, the city of Greyhawk (and the lands it controlled) also joined in.
  Because of the enormous power the Grand Alliance wielded, it was able to stave off individual attacks.
  However, when the Solistarim came down from the Black Ice and Godspires (homemade mountains north of the Black Ice), the Grand Alliance was hard put to it.  Indeed, so desperate was their cause that they made common cause with not only the Baklunish Confederation to the west, but also they made common cause with the Empire of Iuz!
  Even so, they almost lost.  They were saved when the High Leader of the Solistarim was killed in an epic battle in Keoland.  The Solistarim had thought their leader an invincible God, and after his fall the remaining Solistari leadership had to retrench to their homeland to keep the Solistarim from collasping into civil war (all those lawful evil races couldn't get along, without strong leadership!)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 6, 2004)

James, I've now updated the megapost containing the player roster up to this post I'm writing now.
  I think the idea of a .doc is great.  I'll check it out.  Kudos, James!   
  A .doc you can just click on is a lot easier than scrolling through pages of text and awkward, endless megaposts.

  I'll keep updating the one megapost at the start of this thread, so you can update (??? - that'll help, right?) the .doc.  

  Yours Truly
  Edena_of_Neith

  P:S  Stupid Macintosh computers.  I can't download .docs.  However, I can download PDFs, if you use that format.  I'll keep the megalist up, in case we have players who can download neither.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 6, 2004)

*Compilation Document Format*

Ouch. I was afraid that someone out there in the game wouldn't have a M$ product. OK, here's how it goes. I'm going to post the rtf version of the document, if someone can't read a rtf then I don't know what to do  Unfortunately I can't just upload a rtf, it will have to be in a zip.

Also depending on how much time I have I'll look into making a snazzy pdf version of the document too, but since the .doc size is up to 40-pages I'm worried that a pdf might start waddling like a drunk fat man thanks to adobe-bloat.

EDIT: Updated the Document to a newer version with the newest information as of 2100hrs 12/6/04


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 6, 2004)

I repeat. I allow Edena to post my @mail. BUt Iuz will take care of spammers.  

And how ended common cause with Iuz empire, Edena ?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2004)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> Serpenteye,
> 
> Can we carpet bomb armys/citys/stuff with spelljamming ships? Also, how much power are
> we talking about with a spelljamming faction... would they be able to realistically war? Exactly how many ships could we have access to? Would a "army" translate to a single ship?  Would we have to worry about having enough ships to transport our armys to Oearth?  Could we go in multiple trips if we needed to?




Carpet bomb... If you get enough semi-modern explosives by researching Tech, yes. Gunpowder isn't teally potent enough for any significant carpet bombing comparable to the bombings of ww2.

You proabably wouldn't have a very big army at the beginning, enough for raiding and outflanking the enemies of your allies, perhaps, but not enough to win a major land-war by yourself. Your air-force is your main strength, and it functions much like the airforces in the real world, able to harass and hurt the enemy, but not conquer or annihilite him completely.

You may well have access to your own moon or planet, but the world in question would be a lot less inhabitable and/or smaller than Oerth.

You can build up a conventional army, in which case you could ferry it over to Oerth gradually. I'll wing it when it comes up.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You know quite well which United Kingdom I was referring to.




That's a relief. Having dragons take over the UK would probably be bordering on copyright-infringement.  




			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Hey SerpentEye,
> 
> Any chance we could get a link to the most current version of the rules in the first post of this thread?




Some of the rules are being reconsidered right now, specifically the rules about PL-creation. When the rules are finished I'll post them in one of my reserved posts on page one.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I haven't got any idea what an sblock tag is.
> Perhaps Creamsteak could alter my post into a post with sblock tags?
> Or perhaps another player could copy my post, and divy it up into sblock tags?
> I can't.  My regrets.  And yes, it is a really long post.
> ...




I will eventually re-post your compilation when the game is closed for new players and the list is completed. Don't worry about the sblocks, it's one of the new formatting tools on the boards and I don't really know myself how they work. It is a convenient way of hiding text, though.



			
				devilish said:
			
		

> Still in and permission granted for my email address.
> 
> Now for the volumes of posts to read -- you folks were busy this weekend!!!!




Good to hear. I was getting worried about you. Your faction is very important to the game. The Great Kingdom needs strong neigbours to limit its expansion. 



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> If need be by a significant amount of players I'll convert these docs to pdf or something, but I think that as a word doc I've got the most clarity in this compilation going. I think the player list is up to date so far (as of 1100CST), but I could be wrong. Still haven't gone over a lot of the addendums and put them into the main document and gone through and clarified the rules from my last communication with Serpenteye.
> 
> Download at your pleasure.




This puts the rules in a new perspective, and could be a very useful help in explaining how they work.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Hey there, Devilish.  Nice to meet you!
> ...
> And, heh, in that IR Serpenteye and Mr. Draco nuked Maudlin's power.  So beware!  Nice trust those Aerdians.  Not at all.  Not at all ...
> 
> Has anyone seen Darwin Of Mind?  Forrester?  Tokiwong?  I miss them.  : (




Knight Otu on the other hand, has quite a good record as a fair and honest player...

The players you mentioned would all be great additions to the 5th IR. Forrester and Tokiwong were major players in the 3rd IR and Darwin played an important part in the first two.
I have my doubts that Forrester would be interested in playing a game with me as the DM, he made quite a lot of derogatory remarks about my person and probably doesn't regard me very highly. But in case you're reading this Forrester, you're welcome to join the game.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> James, I've now updated the megapost containing the player roster up to this post I'm writing now.
> I think the idea of a .doc is great.  I'll check it out.  Kudos, James!
> A .doc you can just click on is a lot easier than scrolling through pages of text and awkward, endless megaposts.
> 
> ...




I'll have my own post coming up today, which may help to clarify things a little. 
-
Edena, I PMed you on Nothingland last night like you requested. Did you get my message?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 6, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Knight Otu on the other hand, has quite a good record as a fair and honest player...



 Great, now everyone will exploit my fairness and honesty.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 6, 2004)

Edena:
If the problem is that you are using Safari, and not that you don't have MS word, you might want to try Mozilla's Firefox http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

SerpentEye, Zelda:

So, I've been thinking, The main thing I want is just knowing that, should Zelda and I pick a spelljamming faction (Or a collalition of them), that we would not be in any poorer shape than a major faction.  Sure, there would be tradeoffs, but I want to be relatively balanced, say, against the Scarlet brotherhood, the drow, and Iuz.

All: 
Some rules questions:

The Industry rating of a province is related to it's population.  Is the population set?  Does it grow? Does it have a max? Can it be increased by magic? (It can obviously be removed by magic =) )



I'm concerned that infiltration may be too powerful. At the very least, I'm confused by it. For 10 PP, you can buy 5 IC in a province.  If you have 100% of the province, which gives you half an IC per PP spent.  If you have 50%, then that gives you a quarter IC... etc.

Now, for the same 10pp, you can subvert 10IC from a province.  This has the added benefit of removing 10IC from one of your opponents. I am confused about how the d20 die roll works for control... can anyone explain that to me?  

Assuming you will win the die roll, that gives you 1 IC per 1pp, plus removes 1 IC from other empires in the area. If you have the special trait, you get 2IC per 1pp

Now, more questions:

If a province you have control of is subverted, wouldn’t you know automatically just from the reduced PP you get from it? Can you subvert your own provinces? Do you always know how much control you have over your province? If you gain 10th level magic, does that just remove spies or does it also help you regain control of your economy?  Is it possible to place spies in organizations, or just provinces? (I recall that some of the organizations don't really have a home base, per say, correct?)  

Questions on war and armys:
Are regular armys tied to an area? Are elite and epic? 

Let’s say we have 10,000,000 regular armys fighting 1 epic army. All other modifiers are the same.  Now, the epic army will always roll higher than the regular one, right? +8/+7+1D6 vs. +0/+0+1D6.  Since casuilities are only taken when one side rolls lower then the other, the epic will never take any casulties. Thus, the 1 epic army will win vs. an infinite number of militia and regular armys, correct? Is this working as intended? Did I miss something?

How do you calcuate war if one side has a mix of armys?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

>  The amount of power you invest into the province directly, at the beginning of each turn, determines the maximum amount of IC the province will give you next season. 1 power point invested gives you ½ points of IC, 10 PP invested gives 5 IC, etc. (½PPI + PPT = PPnt)
> PPI   = Power Points Invested
> PPT  = Power Points per Turn (from IC only)
> PPnt = Power Points Next Turn
> ...




The formula is correct. 



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

>  Dead Magic Zones are disastrous for units that rely upon magic. Elite units get a modifier of –2 to defense and attack and Epic units get a modifier of –4 to defense and attack.
> Note to Serpenteye: I assume that there needs to be a clarification that those modifiers come solely from the ranks of the bonuses gained from magic and divine bonuses, else there needs to be a separate lesser modifier that shows the lack of access to 0-9th level magic only.




The negative modifiers in the quote affect Elite and Epic PLs. Nearly all Elite and Epic PLs rely on magic in one form or another for their effectiveness, whereas regular PLs use of magic is a lot less significant. That's the rationale for the rule.
Neither the bonuses gained from High Magics or Deities or Druidic magic apply to anyone in a Dead Magic Zone. Other penalties may apply as circumstances dictate, and I claim the right to rule that on the spot.



> Magic of such extreme power and difficulty is beyond the grasp of most people. Only your Epic PLs can be used to research the Higher level spells, and they are permanently spent by doing so. No magic has the power to bring them back to life.
> 
> Note to Serpenteye: Not even more powerful spell levels?




No, that would either cause a lot more paperwork for me or give the factions an inexhaustable source of a higher and higher score in the magical arms race with no cost to themselves.



> Example of Play: Redgar the Mighty has 600,000 inhabitants in his faction, a tech level of 5, and is producing 15 PP each turn. It requires 100 Power Points to raise Redgar’s lowly militia up to the Epic fighting force that he needs to establish so that Redgar can access 10th level magic. That means that at a minimum Redgar will need 5,000 (50x100 PPs) Power Points to research 10th level spells, and he will be sacrificing 100 Epic PL units with a minimum normal strength of +9/+8 each. It will require almost 340 turns (a little over 80 years) for Redgar to fully engage in such research if he starts with only Militia PLs. Once he gains access to 10th level magic and wishes to engage in 11th level magic research he must begin again from scratch, this time needing 20,000 (200x100PPs) Power Points! Obviously Redgar needs to start considering his options for conquest.




That looks correct, but you do not need Militia PLs to create Regular PLs, you can create those directly from your industrial capacity.

If Redgar put some PPts into increasing his technological score and invested more in upgrading his IC he would be able to get 10th level magic quite a bit sooner.



>  Affect an area the size of the Kevellond League, causing widespread death and destruction but leaving most common people alive.




Since there is no Kevellond League anymore, we should make this "the Empire of Iuz" or "an area the size of 1/5th to 1/6th of the Flannaes"




>  The Alien Trait gives a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it in a territory where he has a greater percentage of control than any other faction.
> 
> Note to Serpenteye: I’m unclear what this circumstance is exactly and how it is applied.




It's applied in areas where the Alien faction is already dominant. Since Infiltration is gradual this trait will give factions who are psychologically very different from the norm a bonus to defence and attack in their own provinces or provinces that they have managed to inflitrate to a high degree.
It helps them consolidate the hold on their own territory but doesn't give them bonuses to taking over territories from others. When they have taken over a territory to become the most powerful faction in it this trait will apply, but not before then.

---

Great addendums. It really helps me to have all my thoughts in the same place (especially when my brain explodes ).


----------



## devilish (Dec 6, 2004)

> Hey there, Devilish. Nice to meet you!



Hi Edena!



> Did you know you have a similar situation to what Maudlin had with Serpenteye (and Mr. Draco) in the 3rd IR? Except in this case, Knight Otu is running Aerdi, while you are playing Acererak. In the 3rd IR, Serpenteye and Mr. Draco played Aerdi, and Maudlin played Acererak.
> And, heh, in that IR Serpenteye and Mr. Draco nuked Maudlin's power. So beware! Nice trust those Aerdians. Not at all. Not at all ...




Didn't Maudlin ally himself immediately with Vecna early, though?  
Tsk tsk tsk....

Not a rush or nag question -- but is the background up for the IR?  I remember
reading in the last post about a rogue Steam-wielding Pit Fiend, but why did 
the Gods close off the Sphere?  Is the storyline the same as the 3rd IR?

Thanks,
-D


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2004)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> SerpentEye, Zelda:
> 
> So, I've been thinking, The main thing I want is just knowing that, should Zelda and I pick a spelljamming faction (Or a collalition of them), that we would not be in any poorer shape than a major faction.  Sure, there would be tradeoffs, but I want to be relatively balanced, say, against the Scarlet brotherhood, the drow, and Iuz.




Your faction would be different, but yes I believe it would be viable.
Your geographic (or should I say cosmological)  position is such that your home provinces are only really vulnerable to attack from Elite and Epic PLs, which will be relatively rare in the beginning. Against such an attacker you would be able to put both a considerable Elite force and a part of your Regular armies. Your advantage compared to the Oerth-bound players is considerable, for they can be invaded by the full force of their enemies armies.
Your strong Elite force will be able to cause considerable damage to your enemies on Oerth. Elite forces are valuable primarily because of their mobility, and are best countered by other Elites and Epics.
Your territory would be middling productive. Less so than the greatest empires on Oerth, but nothing to be ashamed of either. 



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> The Industry rating of a province is related to it's population.  Is the population set?  Does it grow? Does it have a max? Can it be increased by magic? (It can obviously be removed by magic =) )




Normal population growth for humanoids is too slow to matter in the IR. There are ways to protect your population with magic, by curing disease and providing them with clean food and water and so on. The problem is that few of you have access to clerical magic and that none of you have access to mid-high level clerical spells. Only one player has access to a significant amount of druids...
There may also be ways to magically increase your population-growth, but spells of such power belong in High magic.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> I'm concerned that infiltration may be too powerful. At the very least, I'm confused by it. For 10 PP, you can buy 5 IC in a province.  If you have 100% of the province, which gives you half an IC per PP spent.  If you have 50%, then that gives you a quarter IC... etc.
> 
> Now, for the same 10pp, you can subvert 10IC from a province.  This has the added benefit of removing 10IC from one of your opponents. I am confused about how the d20 die roll works for control... can anyone explain that to me?
> 
> Assuming you will win the die roll, that gives you 1 IC per 1pp, plus removes 1 IC from other empires in the area. If you have the special trait, you get 2IC per 1pp




Whoever rolls highest wins, modifiers included. If the attacker fails he loses all the points he spent on the attack and if he succeeds he takes a bite out of his opponent. But the opponent, since he owns the province (has a greater degree of control than anyone else) gets a substantial bonus (+5) to his d20 roll to defend. And chances are that next turn he will still have a greater degree of control than anyone else and get the same bonus for pushing you out of the province.
Infiltration is risky. Industrialization is safer.
Now, Infiltrator factions (of which we have only two in the game) get a halving of all the costs of infiltration. But they still have to make the roll.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Now, more questions:
> 
> If a province you have control of is subverted, wouldn’t you know automatically just from the reduced PP you get from it? Can you subvert your own provinces? Do you always know how much control you have over your province? If you gain 10th level magic, does that just remove spies or does it also help you regain control of your economy?  Is it possible to place spies in organizations, or just provinces? (I recall that some of the organizations don't really have a home base, per say, correct?)




You use the same mechanism to solodify your control of your own territories as you do when you inflitrate someone else, but you get a +5 bonus when doing so.
A faction with higher level magic than the infiltrator is immune to infiltration from that faction, so they can easily and cleanly purge all their influence from their own territory. 
You always know how much control you have over any and all territories.
Spies can be attached both to organizations and provinces, but you have to find the organization to place a spy in it.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Questions on war and armys:
> Are regular armys tied to an area? Are elite and epic?
> 
> Let’s say we have 10,000,000 regular armys fighting 1 epic army. All other modifiers are the same.  Now, the epic army will always roll higher than the regular one, right? +8/+7+1D6 vs. +0/+0+1D6.  Since casuilities are only taken when one side rolls lower then the other, the epic will never take any casulties. Thus, the 1 epic army will win vs. an infinite number of militia and regular armys, correct? Is this working as intended? Did I miss something?
> ...




Armies are not tied to the territories. PLs are not tied to the territories, it's tied to your faction as a whole.

The Epic army will always win over the Regular, all things being equal. But if the Regular army has substantially higher technology than the Epic army they will be able to damage it. And since Regular PLs are plentiful and Epic PLs are rare they could kill it in one lucky hit.
High level characters in DnD are nearly unkillable for low level characters. That's what my system is trying to model. Elite and Epic armies do have a considerable advantage against Militia and Regulars but killing a huge army takes time, and while their backs are turned they will be vulnerable to attack from other Elite and Epic armies.

When different PLs are mixed I calculate the battle separately for each PL and add up the result every combat round (which is not equivalent to a DnD round, but a bit longer).


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 6, 2004)

Edena, I actually decided to play a Power of my own instead of Solistarim, could you add it to the roster? 

Gallador`s Concord: Gallador The Undying King, Master of The Night Eternal is an ancient Vampire who was banished to the Underdark centuries ago . For ages ha has waged a war of conquest and deception, and now with the current dramatic events, his attention is brought back to the surface world!

I would claim:

-Duergar( they have autonomy, but their leaders are bribed, terrorized and compelled by Gallador, like Roman divide and conquer)

-Kua -Toa

-Goblinoids and other servitor races not yet claimed by Creamsteak or Edena.

-Court of The Eternal Night!- Vampire Children of Gallador, organized in feudal/dynastic system-power is usually based on proximity to Gallador, like generations in Vampire: The Masquaerade). 

Lesser Undeath Armies.

More information will follow.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2004)

devilish said:
			
		

> Not a rush or nag question -- but is the background up for the IR?  I remember
> reading in the last post about a rogue Steam-wielding Pit Fiend, but why did
> the Gods close off the Sphere?  Is the storyline the same as the 3rd IR?
> 
> ...




No and no   . The background-post is not yet up for the IR. I will post it in the very beginning of the game. 
The post that you referr to is just an early version of a part of the prologue. I have something much better, and less rambling, in mind.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 6, 2004)

A request: anyone knows what countries of today existed on Oerth 600 years ago? I need this for my character`s background. When did Iuz arrive on Oerth?


----------



## James Heard (Dec 6, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The negative modifiers in the quote affect Elite and Epic PLs. Nearly all Elite and Epic PLs rely on magic in one form or another for their effectiveness, whereas regular PLs use of magic is a lot less significant. That's the rationale for the rule.
> Neither the bonuses gained from High Magics or Deities or Druidic magic apply to anyone in a Dead Magic Zone. Other penalties may apply as circumstances dictate, and I claim the right to rule that on the spot.



My notation was regarding the idea that certain factions might have a bonus from technology and virtually none from magic. In that concept, a flat negative modifier to offense and defense shouldn't affect the faction as much because they're not gaining as much of their bonuses from magic in the first place.


			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> If Redgar put some PPts into increasing his technological score and invested more in upgrading his IC he would be able to get 10th level magic quite a bit sooner.



True, I was trying to point out in an example that Redgar really needs to do SOMETHING if he's expecting to accomplish a goal of getting 10th or higher level magic. So players don't just try to get it and go about it with their resources at hand at the beginning of the game, that would be tragic. I hope they're neighbors.   


			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> It's applied in areas where the Alien faction is already dominant. Since Infiltration is gradual this trait will give factions who are psychologically very different from the norm a bonus to defence and attack in their own provinces or provinces that they have managed to inflitrate to a high degree.
> It helps them consolidate the hold on their own territory but doesn't give them bonuses to taking over territories from others. When they have taken over a territory to become the most powerful faction in it this trait will apply, but not before then.



I suppose I don't know what the Alien trait IS though? Is that for factions that are just really weird monsters, like a faction of aberrations? Are the Infiltrator and Alien traits the only traits?


			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Great addendums. It really helps me to have all my thoughts in the same place (especially when my brain explodes ).



Kudos to um, Edena or William (my brain is already quite exploded), who collected them all in the first place. I'm just trying to put them in one place in a way that looks more like a gaming document than a bunch of forum notes.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for the fast answers, Serpenteye!



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> There may also be ways to magically increase your population-growth, but spells of such power belong in High magic.



Wizardly high magic?



> Armies are not tied to the territories. PLs are not tied to the territories, it's tied to your faction as a whole.



So what if I want to move regular army A through countrys B, C,D,and E to attack F, If countrys B,C,D, and E allow right of passage, can I do that in a single round?(Edit: and if I am attacked in two different places at once, one resolves using all of my forces, then the other resolves with anything that is left from the last battle?)



> When different PLs are mixed I calculate the battle separately for each PL and add up the result every combat round (which is not equivalent to a DnD round, but a bit longer).




So, I have 20PL of regular troops attacking 10PL each of regular, elite, and epic armys.  During my attack phase, I get to make 3 attack rolls? and then each of there armys get to make one attack roll, right? And if I hit, I do 2 PL damage, while if they hit, they only do 1 each?

Thanks... just trying to understand the rules before the game starts!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 6, 2004)

> Only one player has access to a significant amount of druids...



Me? As in Druocracy?   

And euhhh Hempmonaland contested eh? Then it's WAAAAARRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 6, 2004)

Edena- Sblock tags are easy.  You just type (replacing parenthesis with brackets):
(sblock)
This text will be hidden.
(/sblock)

And you get this result:

[sblock]
This text will be hidden.
[/sblock]



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Wizardly high magic?




High magic is High magic, if I've got it right- researching 10th+ level spells is not something that differentiates between divine and arcane.



> So what if I want to move regular army A through countrys B, C,D,and E to attack F, If countrys B,C,D, and E allow right of passage, can I do that in a single round?(Edit: and if I am attacked in two different places at once, one resolves using all of my forces, then the other resolves with anything that is left from the last battle?)




Mmm.  That would slightly contradict some things serpenteye said earlier, along the lines of Elite and Epic armies having total mobility but not regular ones.  How far regular armies can move ties in to the next part...



> So, I have 20PL of regular troops attacking 10PL each of regular, elite, and epic armys.  During my attack phase, I get to make 3 attack rolls? and then each of there armys get to make one attack roll, right? And if I hit, I do 2 PL damage, while if they hit, they only do 1 each?




I must admit that I'm confused on this point too.  Your version makes sense, I think.  It should also be clarified what happens when two or more factions join armies.  How do the mechanics work, since they may have different tech and magic?  Who do the casualties get inflicted on?  The answer to the second question seems relatively simple- the damage is inflicted randomly, but proportionately (if, for example, two forces join, and one makes up two-thirds of the force with the other making up the remainder, any given lost PL is inflicted by making a d% roll, with 1-33 damaging the smaller force and 34-100 damaging the larger).


Each "turn" is not an entirely discreet unit except in that it is defined and bookened by Budget Time, when you say how many PLs/PPs you're spending on Mobilization, Industrialization, and Research (turn diagram coming soon).  Within the turn we will kevetch, issue declarations, and make war.  The making war part is somewhat fuzzy (as is only suitable).  So say I write "I send these forces into this territory to do battle."  How much happens (i.e, how many combat rounds pass) before I can say "Oh crap! Retreat!"?  How much happens before that 3-month turn ends?  Does that answer vary depending on whether I sent my armies in at the very beginning of the turn, the very end of the turn, or somewhere in the middle? 

This ties in with the earlier "mobility of the regulars" question.  Take territories A-H, which are lined up appropriately, with (for the sake of simplicity) impassable barriers at each end..  I control territories C-E and H.  An enemy of mine controls A, B, and F, and a neutral third party controls G.  All armies are assumed to be regular, and all territories about the same size (or at least, traversable in the same time).

I wish to invade B, and have armies in all my territories.  Not wanting to leave my back undefended, I wish to also take F.  I order my armies in C and D to attack B, my army in E to attack F, and my army in H to also attack F.  My opponent has some armies in A and some in B, and both rush to defend the border.

Now, in the first combat rounds, the armies of B and C meet, since they are immediately adjacent.  Shortly after (but how many combat rounds?), A and D arrive.  Similarily, E and F clash immediately, simulataneous with B and C.  H is where it gets complicated.

G is neutral.  If it simply allows H to pass, then H joins in against F about the same time A and D join B and C.  If G chooses to take issue, and I choose to do unto them as Germany did unto Belgium, how much am I delayed?  (Presumably as many combat rounds as it took to defeat them).

As a mostly unrelated question, what combat bonus sort of things happen when a territory is invaded from two sides or more (this will shortly become relevant in the Theocracy...).  Presumably the benefit is more than simply totalling the armies.

Of course, it's entirely possible I'm making things _waaay_ more complicated than they need to be.



> Me? As in Druocracy?




I think the "one" thing is a typo.  There's me (Elves!) and you at the least.

Edit: I just thought of something... we're the only ones that can bring people back from the dead!  May not be in the same body, but still.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 7, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I must admit that I'm confused on this point too.  Your version makes sense, I think.  It should also be clarified what happens when two or more factions join armies.  How do the mechanics work, since they may have different tech and magic?  Who do the casualties get inflicted on?  The answer to the second question seems relatively simple- the damage is inflicted randomly, but proportionately (if, for example, two forces join, and one makes up two-thirds of the force with the other making up the remainder, any given lost PL is inflicted by making a d% roll, with 1-33 damaging the smaller force and 34-100 damaging the larger).
> 
> 
> Each "turn" is not an entirely discreet unit except in that it is defined and bookened by Budget Time, when you say how many PLs/PPs you're spending on Mobilization, Industrialization, and Research (turn diagram coming soon).  Within the turn we will kevetch, issue declarations, and make war.  The making war part is somewhat fuzzy (as is only suitable).  So say I write "I send these forces into this territory to do battle."  How much happens (i.e, how many combat rounds pass) before I can say "Oh crap! Retreat!"?  How much happens before that 3-month turn ends?  Does that answer vary depending on whether I sent my armies in at the very beginning of the turn, the very end of the turn, or somewhere in the middle?
> ...




What would make sense to me, for simplicities sake, would just to assume armys can either make it to a battle-field or not.  If they can, they all attack at the same time.  

What also makes sense to be is, at the begining of a combat turn, you just declare if you are attacking other armys in the area.  Say The drow, Iuz, The Wolf-god, and the druocracy  all meet in the same place.  Iuz and the drow have a pact, and each of their armys gets an attack aganst each of the druocracy and Wolf-Gods armys, Since each armys attack is seperate, we know where the damage goes... Thus, cooperating armys never combine, they just don't attack each other. 

That is how I would make it work, anyway =)


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Edena, I actually decided to play a Power of my own instead of Solistarim, could you add it to the roster?
> 
> Gallador`s Concord: Gallador The Undying King, Master of The Night Eternal is an ancient Vampire who was banished to the Underdark centuries ago . For ages ha has waged a war of conquest and deception, and now with the current dramatic events, his attention is brought back to the surface world!
> 
> ...




Melkor's claim has been granted.




			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> A request: anyone knows what countries of today existed on Oerth 600 years ago? I need this for my character`s background. When did Iuz arrive on Oerth?




I don't know. I believe that none of the actual States of the Flannaes are that old, and the map certainly looked a lot different. Maybe William could answer that question better?




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> My notation was regarding the idea that certain factions might have a bonus from technology and virtually none from magic. In that concept, a flat negative modifier to offense and defense shouldn't affect the faction as much because they're not gaining as much of their bonuses from magic in the first place.
> ...
> I suppose I don't know what the Alien trait IS though? Is that for factions that are just really weird monsters, like a faction of aberrations? Are the Infiltrator and Alien traits the only traits?




All Elite and Epic PLs benefit directly from having access to magic, even for technologically inclined factions. There is no contradiction, no conflict, between having both magic and technology.
Magic spells and items simply make such a huge difference for High level characters that even rogues or fighters are completely dependant on it at higher levels to be able to keep up with the monsters of an appropriate CR. 
Your characters can voluntarily forego the use of magic, but that will give you a permanent penalty.
Without magic a high level character is little more than HPs with legs and a stick.

Alien and Infiltrator are the only traits atm. And Alien is for the really weird Abberrations. Creamsteak's Illithids would get the trait, but I'm not sure if anyone else really qualifies. 



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Thanks for the fast answers, Serpenteye!
> 
> So what if I want to move regular army A through countrys B, C,D,and E to attack F, If countrys B,C,D, and E allow right of passage, can I do that in a single round?(Edit: and if I am attacked in two different places at once, one resolves using all of my forces, then the other resolves with anything that is left from the last battle?)
> 
> ...






Movement depends on distance, opposition and terrain. It won't be in the rules, but will rule on it.

The total numbers of combatants in the battle determines the damage inflicted. An army of combined arms is not weaker than a uniform army. Don't worry too much about the details, it will work out pretty well, and I'm the one who makes all the rolls. 




			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Me? As in Druocracy?
> 
> And euhhh Hempmonaland contested eh? Then it's WAAAAARRRRRR!!!!!!




Ehm, I'm working from my memory here... But there's not a lot of druidic factions anyway.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Edena- Sblock tags are easy.  You just type (replacing parenthesis with brackets):
> (sblock)
> This text will be hidden.
> (/sblock)
> ...




Thanks, Thomas. This will come in handy.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I must admit that I'm confused on this point too.  Your version makes sense, I think.  It should also be clarified what happens when two or more factions join armies.  How do the mechanics work, since they may have different tech and magic?  Who do the casualties get inflicted on?  The answer to the second question seems relatively simple- the damage is inflicted randomly, but proportionately (if, for example, two forces join, and one makes up two-thirds of the force with the other making up the remainder, any given lost PL is inflicted by making a d% roll, with 1-33 damaging the smaller force and 34-100 damaging the larger).




I could give you an answer to that, but that would be counter-productive.

The fact is, you don't have to know any of this. I will take care of it, and if I notice that the results don't make sence I'll find a way to make it make sence. If I write down a rule about this you will all spend time reading it, learning it, and coming up with suggestions on how to improve it. That's a waste of your time. Trust me.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Each "turn" is not an entirely discreet unit except in that it is defined and bookened by Budget Time, when you say how many PLs/PPs you're spending on Mobilization, Industrialization, and Research (turn diagram coming soon).  Within the turn we will kevetch, issue declarations, and make war.  The making war part is somewhat fuzzy (as is only suitable).  So say I write "I send these forces into this territory to do battle."  How much happens (i.e, how many combat rounds pass) before I can say "Oh crap! Retreat!"?  How much happens before that 3-month turn ends?  Does that answer vary depending on whether I sent my armies in at the very beginning of the turn, the very end of the turn, or somewhere in the middle?
> 
> This ties in with the earlier "mobility of the regulars" question.  Take territories A-H, which are lined up appropriately, with (for the sake of simplicity) impassable barriers at each end..  I control territories C-E and H.  An enemy of mine controls A, B, and F, and a neutral third party controls G.  All armies are assumed to be regular, and all territories about the same size (or at least, traversable in the same time).
> 
> ...




War is rather complicated. But it should be intuitive.
The territories are not mere squares on a board of chess. They are not indivisible, they are not the smallest geographical units in a computer game. It's not enough that two armies enter a territory for them to fight. War is maneuvering, advance and retreat, and it can take place anywhere and everywhere.
 I can not write out all rules for all the possible circumstances that can happen in a war. Most of you don't want to read it and I don't want to write it. I'm not a computer, I don't need programming to guide me. Think for a moment on how battles happen in the real world, because that's what I'll think of when I rule. 




			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I think the "one" thing is a typo.  There's me (Elves!) and you at the least.
> 
> Edit: I just thought of something... we're the only ones that can bring people back from the dead!  May not be in the same body, but still.




Ah,   , sorry.
-
Quite right...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Thomas Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




(I'm paraphrasing here.  )

You are, of course, correct.  It might be a good idea to have a vague idea about how fast an army can move, though (which is pretty easy to figure out, since movement by the day, hour and minute is in the PHB).


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 7, 2004)

Some information on my PC (I've sent a more detailed statblock to serpenteye)

Seth Rhynnon, Male Human Paragon Rgr12/Sor12/Foe Hunter6 AL LN

Seth Rhynnon was born to lady Allidrane Rhynnon (age 16) nineteen years before the start of the greyhawk wars. All that is known of his father is that he was an adventuring warrior, whom Allidrane met and was suduced by. From an early age Seth demonstrated unusual strength and talent. When Seth turned 16 he left home and set out to see the world, becoming a wandering adventurer. During the war, he fought side by side with the knights of the sheild, though he never actually joined them. After the war he returned home to manage his estates. with the death of king Lynwerd, the line of successon passed to seth Rhynnon.

Notes on personality: pragmatic & practical, very much a function over form kind of guy. Treats everyone with equal respect and is not afraid to dirty his hands with hard labor. Those who have made themselves his enemy he shows no mercy. Spent his time during the Greyhawk wars as a demon hunter in the shield lands.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 7, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Nobody has claimed the Iron League (Onnwall, Idee, Irongate) and it's ally Sunndi.
> I can't speak for you'all, but I think Greater Nyrond should claim them.
> After all, if ... I ... was in the position the rulers of the Iron League are currently in (can we say:  a real bad situation!) I'd ally with Greater Nyrond!




Unfortunatly when the Iron Leauge failed to give aid to Nyrond during the Greyhawk Wars, relations soured. The Nyrondyse simply feel that they cannot trust them. That alliance is dead.

Perhaps the Scarlet brotherhood should claim them.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 7, 2004)

Way past my sleep-time here (too much coffeine and sudden waking up in the middle of the night, doh).

Well, anyway, wanted to say hello. I am still reading the rules (and reserving any questions about them for later). Where is the newest set of them, btw.
This time around I copy-paste them.

Airwhale, read my e-mail, there is some information about Greyspace. I forget to include planet-sizes, doh. Many of them are as big as Oerth, so it's relevant.

Airwhale, feel free to finalize the claim and alignment thing.
Good/neutral faction right?

Serpentseye, we indeed play Spacejammers.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 7, 2004)

*To everyone in the 5th IR*

Edena_of_Neith here.

   -  I have an e-mail now.     It's on the megapost.  Feel free to contact me at anytime.  Hey there, all!

  - I've updated the megapost.  (I haven't tried placing it in sblocks yet:  I will experiment with doing that.)
  -  Please check your power listed in the megapost.  (Remember it's near the start of page 1 of this thread.)
    If you want a change in your power, tell me here on this thread.  If you want an addition or additional description of your power, tell me.
  I could use your power's colors, if you have selected them.  I will list them on the megapost.

  -  I was still puzzling through Serpenteye's original rules, posted on page 13 of the previous thread.  Add in all the questions and errata posted since then, and I am literally buried alive.  
  Rather than attempt to understand all the questions and subsequent answers, I am going to read Serpenteye's new rules (when he posts them) and then play my power by ear.  (A nice way of saying:  I'm going to play as if I knew what I was doing, when I don't know the first thing about what I'm doing, and hope the results aren't disastrous!    You know, sorta like your first game of Diplomacy, Axis and Allies, RISK, Star Fleet Battles, Battletech, Vampire the Masquerade, and ... D&D was like?)

  -  I am requesting a Minor Faction in addition to my Major Faction, the Drow of the Flanaess.  Here is the Minor Faction, and why I am claiming it:

  - The Empire of the Yuan-Ti covers a sizeable region in interior Hempmonaland, where the Yuan-ti have long lived in peace and isolation.  The recent events, however, have changed all that:  The Devils have come with their agenda of ruin, to stir up and cause war among all the peoples of Oerth.  Now the Yuan-ti are threatened, and they intend to respond.
    The Yuan-ti are a famous reptilian humanoid race of legend (from N1:  Against the Cult of the Reptile God), are chaotic evil, and it is thought that they once ruled the Oerth (or at least a large part of it) before humanity came and usurped the world from them.  The Yuan-ti dream of restoring their ancient glory, but in recent millennia they have been decrepit and their empire decayed.
  -  The Empire of the Yuan-ti is a homebrew nation of my own creation.  It existed in the 3rd IR.  It could have officially existed in interior Hempmonaland:  N1 suggests that this might be the case.  However, I am not sure of that.
  -  The Yuan-Ti, while not adding much power to the IR, will add diversity.  Too many humans out there powermongering.    Time to get some lizard folk into the mix.  The human usurpation of Oerth shall not stand!
  -  Melkor and Guilt Puppy think they have Hempmonland (which is a small continent:  it is smaller than the Flanaess) all to themselves, with their trolls and Scarlet Brotherhood.  I wish to throw a monkey wrench into their neat little conclave down there.  They will find that they cannot live in peace down in that tropical paradise!  (Well, ok, they can live in peace, but the Yuan-ti intend to dictate the terms of that peace.    )
  -  The yuan-ti are chaotic evil, a race of schemers and plotters, who dislike their fellow surface races, considering them usurpers and evil.  Very much like the drow.  Therefore, I believe they are one of the very few surface races the drow would be able to ally with.  If the Empire of the Yuan-Ti in central Hempmonland (off-map to the southeast) is granted to me, they will be considered to be in alliance with the Drow Dirty Dozen.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 7, 2004)

*To Rikandur*

You asked if the alliance between Iuz and the Drow was holding.

  IC, Eclavdra answers this, personally, to Iuz, stating:

  Of course we are your loyal allies and servants, your Magnificence.  Only an idiot - or an elf - would not ally with Iuz the All Powerful.

  (to emphasize this, she kisses his withered feet in homage.)

  Iuz, your Divinity, why not use your power to break Ivid and his armies out of the shield surrounding Rauxes?  Break the shield:  free Ivid and his hosts!  I'm quite sure Ivid would be of great use to us.  After all, he will seek vengeance on his enemies, who are our enemies.  The slime of Aerdi and Nyrond, who have ever plotted against you!

  (In other words, Rikandur, I'm recommending you claim Ivid and the City of Rauxes!  Heh.  Do you know about Ivid?  If not, I can fill you in on a few juicy details.    )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 7, 2004)

*To Thomas:  A big time thank you  *

The megapost has been sblocked!
  It is a megapost no more.

  I am betting I could now put 10 times as much information in the post, compared to what currently exists, without lengthening the onscreen size of the post at all.
  Unless the sblock text loads ENWorld as much as visible text, in which case I cannot, because I don't want to overload ENWorld.

  Anyways, a big thank you, Thomas.  Because that makes reading of the roster much easier, and affords more privacy to people.  Thank you for showing me how sblocks work. 

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## James Heard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Newer Document Versions*

This is just to point people to page 2 of the thread where I've updated all of the documents (.doc and zipped .rtf) with the newest information. Everyone's faction information should be up to date I hope, and I attempted to translate a few of the discussions with Serpenteye into the rules section of the document. I haven't added any more addendums about troop movements and such, mostly because I have a feeling that not everything has been said about such things and I'd rather plop everything of a similar nature down into the thing at once because I'm a lazy so and so.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The megapost has been sblocked!
> It is a megapost no more.




And creatively sblocked, no less!  My thought was to just put the whole thing behind one, but this is much better.  Easy to find what you want and access it.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 7, 2004)

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Way past my sleep-time here (too much coffeine and sudden waking up in the middle of the night, doh).
> 
> Well, anyway, wanted to say hello. I am still reading the rules (and reserving any questions about them for later). Where is the newest set of them, btw.
> This time around I copy-paste them.
> ...




Yep, that's sounds right to me!(we have been communicating by e-mail)  The short version of who we are is the nation/alliance(/maybe even trading house)! that won the war of grayspace 10 years ago.  The evil races have been wiped out of the sphere, and now we are very concerned about what is currently happening in Oerth.  

Give us a couple days and we will come up with something more detailed  =)

Also, I get the feeling I actually understand the rules now! So, maybe I can help answer questions. 

This is gonna be fun =)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh they have, have they?
  Well ... we evil races of the world of Oerth will have to do something about this situation, won't we?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2004)

You know, now that I actually know what it is, I feel silly for not claiming the Yeomanry sooner.  It's the one democratic nation on Oerth.  Duh!  Silly Tom.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 7, 2004)

Thomas, there is some confusion on the map.

  Consider:

  Eluvan has picked the League of Athyr as his power and thus controls Keoland.  I see Keoland on the map in bright blue.
  Yet Eluvan hasn't yet picked a color for his power.  I have the color specification for his power as UNKNOWN.

  Your color, Thomas, is bright blue.  So the Yeomanry should be in bright blue.  Yet it seems your color has been taken by Eluvan, who hasn't picked a color yet.

  This confusion extends to Knight Otu's holdings of Aerdi.  They are in brown on the map, yet the color chart for the map states his faction is yellow-greenish (or dark yellow, it's a bit hard for me to tell.)


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 7, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Oh they have, have they?
> Well ... we evil races of the world of Oerth will have to do something about this situation, won't we?




Vesharess,

Now, you are a drow in the underdark, I am a gnome in grayspace.  I think we both know we have more pressing concerns right now then attacking each other.  

Unless you want war of course! You will find our spacefairing Mages, warriors, dragons and storm giants to be no less of a challenge when shrunk, I am sure. 
Perhaps we could even convince some of your neighbors to join us in a spot of drow hunting!

But again... I'm sure we both have more pressing concerns at the moment.

Please excuse my shortened signature, as busness calls.

Ranzo Nobnook Zookrick Glimkor Fudle Daergel Roytwiss Wayjon Dimbwyn Lindnig Jebo Loopgel Ellyo Nerzig Wimtwiss Nobji Junior.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2004)

Hmm.  Confusion in color there may be, but I checked and Eluvan did not claim Yoemanry (it's not explicitly claimed; if he meant to but didn't, I contest! ).  As for color, give me a moment to google...

According to some random website that apparently refers to some previous edition (Alas, this is the #1 google hit for "Tritherion"- anyone else have info on history, leaders, etc?) this is what priests of Tritherion wear:



> dark blue or purple robes, with gold or silver trim
> gold and red cassocks, emblazoned with the rune of pursuit




So.  Colorwise, I'm sure something can be mined from there.  Or perhaps Keoland has some defining color.

I've found lots of good stuff on Canonfire about Celene, Lendarl, and Elves in general.  Not so much on Tritherion, but then, I get the sense he wasn't a major power before I chose him.   Any other sources would be peachy.

Edit:

Their symbol is a lion, rampant, on a red shield.  If, er, I recall what "rampant" means correctly.  Red is probably already taken, though.

EDIT:  *To everyone*- Canonfire is a great resource.  Go to their website and do an advanced search for your country in the "Gazeteer" subsection.  _Lots_ of great info.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 7, 2004)

I know you're not claiming the Yeomancy, Thomas.  I was merely commenting on the confusion with the colors.

  IC, Eclavdra sends no reply to Ranzo's message.  The drow are silent.

  I'm putting in a claim for Geoff (or is it Sterich?) because that country is still held by drow giantish allies.  An extremely minimal gain for my power, but more of my wine color splashed on the map.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 7, 2004)

Sterich is already claimed by Eluvan as part of the League of Athyr I believe?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2004)

Sterich is, but she was thinking of Geoff, which is still overrun by giants.  That is what you were talking about, right?

And actually, I _am_ claiming the Yeomanry, if I may.  It fits quite nicely.  It's an odd faction I've got- Yeomanry, Celene, the Pale, and Lendarl.  Plus partial control a bunch of places where the Church is.  Interesting.

There seems to be no one person that will leap out as an uber-PC, except for perhaps the Bard/Evangelist who will be the current leader of the Church.  And he will be pretty uber, but not in the Smiting way, like the wolf-god or Iuz.  Very, very, very inspirational and diplomatic, perhaps.  (Convert!  Convert!  Convert!)  In any case, I have little to no idea how to use the epic rules, I'll not do anything further stats-wise unless someone points out something really appropriate (although he will pick up Legendary Commander and Epic Leadership, for the obvious reasons).  Other important PCs will be Queen Yolande of Celene, and maybe the Freeholder of Yeomanry.  Not big stats-wise, I expect, but worth noting as a roleplaying thing.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 7, 2004)

*Some thoughts and information*

First, I am sorry that this is so late in the day.  I have been very busy.  

I think someone should claim the Iron League.  Bugbear, the Iron League could not help out Nyrond in the Greyhawk Wars as they were being invaded by the Scarlet Brotherhood -- and have broken free or stayed independent.  They are a bit stronger than they might seem. So, someone should claim them.   Perhaps they would be useful to a minor power.  (We still will likely have people making claims I will address them by players and a few general things. Also, I have a few ideas to make sure that an Iron League player is not automatically gobbled up). Also, no one has claimed all of the Ulek states yet, the Lortmil Mountains, Veluna, Furyondy, Verbobonc, and Dyvers.  Also, it is uncertain to me who has claimed Greyhawk, the Kron Hills, the Lorridges, the Gnarley Forest and the Welkwood.

I spent some time researching possible territories for people to claim.  However, I will answer some of Melkor's questions first before making suggestions, most of which will be in sblock text.  The current year, 20 years after the Greyhawk Wars, is 604 CY.  (Give me some time, and I will figure out the year by various Greyhawk Calendars.)  600 years before this IR opensThe Great Kingdom stretched from the Solnor Ocean to the Yatils.  I believe the Lortmils were their border with the Kingdom of Keoland, a major power at that time.  There also were Baklunish states and some northern barbarian states.  Iuz did not emerge as a power of any note until 479 CY when he inherited the estate of his "father", a minor noble north of Furyondy.  So, Iuz is fairly young as demigods go.


Here are some new link.  Edena, can you include them in the Megapost? Thanks in advance.  

Greyhawk Journals 

Greyhawk Mysterious Places (Note, I claim anything Baklunish in this


The following website has old Greyhawk products available as PDF downloads: SV Games 

My next post will have some more ideas for specific players.  And some thoughts on how to strengthen weaker factions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I am betting I could now put 10 times as much information in the post, compared to what currently exists, without lengthening the onscreen size of the post at all.
> Unless the sblock text loads ENWorld as much as visible text, in which case I cannot, because I don't want to overload ENWorld.




Without getting technical:

1) It does use *more* resources when you Sblock the text. So little more that it is not noticeable without an extremely precise measurement. Think nano-seconds or something like that.

2) I don't think your long posts will have *any* effect on the server. We are bottlenecked by the processor, not the bandwidth. The processor has no problems most of the time, but gets slowed down at peak hours. Unless the IR suddenly becomes the most popular thing on EN World, your not doing anything to hurt the server.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 7, 2004)

William, several web resources have mentioned an article by Skip Williams in some old Dragon about the 'rest' of Oerth. Do you, or does anyone, happen to know which issue that might be in?


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 7, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> William, several web resources have mentioned an article by Skip Williams in some old Dragon about the 'rest' of Oerth. Do you, or does anyone, happen to know which issue that might be in?




I recall searching that one for William before 3rd IR started, but alas, I think I did not find it then.
Or mmh, maybe it was just particular map I was looking.
Anyway, if you know which particular issue that might be in, I can try to find it again.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 7, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> 2) I don't think your long posts will have *any* effect on the server. We are bottlenecked by the processor, not the bandwidth. The processor has no problems most of the time, but gets slowed down at peak hours. Unless the IR suddenly becomes the most popular thing on EN World, your not doing anything to hurt the server.




Keep in mind that yesterday the "IR crashes messegeboad" switch was switched to the on position during the board upgrade. Morrus allways does that, it's kinda a running gag.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that yesterday the "IR crashes messegeboad" switch was switched to the on position during the board upgrade. Morrus allways does that, it's kinda a running gag.




I'll see if I can't get that fixed.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 7, 2004)

*Suggestions for claims*

(I am using Edena’s convention of suggesting natural features with populations for potential claims.  So, remember that sometimes multiple nations – or none – control these places in the official Greyhawk canon. If you give me time, I can probably list important NPCs for your lands.  These are probably already figured into your power levels except for any epic level figures.  This is Serpenteye's call as DM.

One issue that has not been resolved, to my knowledge, is whether Rary the Archmage voluntarily turned to evil or was turned to evil by magical influences.  There is some debate, although Tenser for one suspects he did not act under magical influence.  If he is under magical influence, perhaps Maure Castle and the Id Core is involved.  Again, Serpenteye's call.)


I am uncertain about the issue, but check my new links as well as the old ones.  One of them on Edena's megapost has a description of the rest of Oerth.  But it is very brief. TSR really did not develop the rest of Oerth beyond the Flanaess.

I cannot find Esmerin on any map, although it is mentioned in the LGG as a legendary land and other sources place it in the Lortmils.  See the link in my previous post. (Maybe another player would like to claim it.  I will research where it would be on Oerth.)  So I will claim the Rovers of the Barrens, who were working on an alliance with my Wolf Nomads, and their associated territories of the Barren Wastes and the Forlorn Forest.  The Bakhoury Coast,  The Yecha Hills, the Banner Hills,  the Udgru Forest,  the Tusman Hills, and the Bramblewood Forest.  I will also claim the Dry Steppes, Tovag Baragu, Azzor ‘alq (see the Greyhawk Legendary Places link –  if Serpenteye decides this exists in the IR. The Plains of the Paynims, and Lake Udrukankar.   Essentially,I will claim everything from Ket westwards to the edge of the map of the Flanaess. So, color it orange.   I think we will get some new claims, so I will limit myself to the Baklunish area and the Rovers.  (Now I am running a Baklunish and Flan power.)  However, if a player wants a great alliance of barbarian powers, I will give up the Rovers and their lands.  (They might be a good match for the northern Suel barbarians – they both oppose Iuz and are known as fierce warriors.) Remember there are many Flanaess and off the map powers to claim.  Plus, I can try to see where a given concept might fit in.

Also, Serpenteye may or may not wish to include the Anakeris continent and the continent of Aquaria, with its Isle of the Phoenix, in the IR.  Both are not strictly canon, but were created by people associated with TSR.  (Aquaria was created by Frank Mentzner and has humans and demihumans. Anakeris is kind of Polynesian.)

As I ran my choice of a PC past Serpenteye, let me introduce him to you.  As I read up on the Baklunish, their history, and their culture, I realized that there was someone who could bring unity to them.  Someone who helped them greatly in the days of the Invoked Devastation, devoted himself to his people and the Baklunish gods, founded cities, and was honored by all his people.  I claim the demigod Al’Akbar, the High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness, lawful good demigod of guardianship, faithfulness, dignity, and duty.  His domains are Good, Healing, Law, and Protection.  His weapon is the falchion.  (Remember, you can claim a demideity or a hero deity for your power.  However, most will likely want to run things.  So, they probably work best as PCs not NPCs.  They might be of particular help to some of the minor powers, giving them an edge. Also, my suggestions to each of you is to help your power and are based on my understanding of how the World of Greyhawk.)

Also, I have an idea for any new players who want to try something a little different -- a new underdark faction.  The svirfneblin and the deep dwarves (see the Monster Manual under dwarf) and some other races could form a neutral to good underdark power.  (Among the races, deep halflings.  I am not kidding – I ran into a guy who plays one in Living Greyhawk.)  If Serpenteye rules they exist on Oerth, I can use the Forgotten Realms Underdark supplement for additional underdark races.

Before, I give individual players advice, here are areas that I think need to be claimed.   Veluna, Verbobonc, Furyondy, Dyvers, the Lortmils, and associated territories.  If no one else claims them, maybe Eluvan can claim them.  Similarly, I am uncertain who is controlling the Domain of Greyhawk -- is it still Eluvan?

Now for the old Iron League, which I think can be turned into something substantial.  Here are the territories an Iron League player might claim.  We might want to make it available to a new player. (If no one else i interested, th ey might be good for James Heard as a support to the largely isolated Lendore Isles.)

I seriously considered playing Nyrond and its allies.  So, to the Iron League player, I  can give you a detailed list of what to take to recreate the old Iron League (which has its own secret military language.)  Starting in the west, take the Hestmark Highlands.  The humans here trade with the Sunndi.   Take the Glorioles mountains (Home to dwarves, gnomes and halflings.)  Take the Rieuwood (home to grey elves and many rangers.)  Take the Menowood (home to the treants, sylvan elves, and others.), Take the Hollow Highlands (home to dwarves, halfling and gnomes.)  Take Sunndi (humans and demihumans); take the Dwarven Kingdom of the Iron Hills and its ruler Holgi Hirsute (LG male hill dwarf, Fighter 15);  Take Irongate.  This was the old Iron League – minus Idee which Ahlissa now rules. (Meaning that Knight Otu runs Idee.)

There are two “rebel” (in this case meaning good and neutral) areas in the Old Great Kingdom.  These are the Grandwood (wood elves and some humans) and the Lone Heath  (humans, demi-humans, rangers and druids – the Wanderer of the 3rd IR was from here.)  This might be a good place to interact peacefully or otherwise with Knight Otu's territories.

A new player, taking the good aligned Iron League states, may want to claim a demideity as a PC.  If you want a human one of good alignment who is a warrior deity, perhaps Mahayeine will do. Or I can try to find another one.  Remember demideities and hero deities usually want to run the show.   Serpenteye might allow the player of the Iron League to claim some hero deities as well.  An Iron League player would be advised to make alliances and be ready for hard fighting. Other options might include taking one or both of the two organizations -- the Emerald Order and the Silver Coins -- to help with defense.  In which case, the archmages Philidor and Tenser, both epic level, could be important to the Iron League.

AIRWHALE

*Spoiler*:[sblock]I know very little about the spelljamming powers of Greyspace.  Edena had a list of powers.  Check out Canonfire and do a search for Spelljammer.  Maybe you could also take something on the planet as a base of operations off the map. [/sblock]

BUGBEAR

*Spoiler*:[sblock] In Greater Nyrond, you can claim the Adri Forest.  The elves and humans there resist Ahlissa and the North Kingdom.  There are also druidsl led by Archdruid Immonara (Neutral, female human, Druid 13 of Obad-Hai.)   Creamsteak used guerilla tactics very effectively here in the 3rd IR.  Take the Gnatmarsh, which has humans living in the swamp.  Take the Celadon Forest, as it is the home to elves and woodsmen.  It is said that treants, sylvan elves, and others live here.  Reportedly, some rare substances in the wood can be used to make Keoghtom’s ointment. Claim the Gamboge Forest, home to humans, gnomes, wood elves, and high elves.  These territories might be useful to you to slow possible advances and to shore up your borders.  Remember, you have the Forsaken One as a neighbor – playing a chaotic evil faction in the Brightlands.  Also, Ashdarlon is a chaotic evil red dragon and runs the old Great Kingdom.  So, I doubt that Ashdarlon will always be friendly.[/sblock]

CREAMSTEAK

*Spoiler*:[sblock]As the illithid are lawful evil, you might want to make a slight change and make your allied psionic demons into allied psionic devils.  Also, you or another Underdark power may wish to claim the aboleth. You may also want to check on some more aberrations. If we are having spelljammers, you may want to claim an evil spelljamming faction or two. It is more appropriate for the Illithid than many other evil factions.

Also, if you have the Fiend Folio, consider giving some of your creatures the half-illithid template.[/sblock]

DEMON ATHEIST

*Spoiler*:[sblock]It is hard to figure out where your faction is located.  Perhaps it is dispersed throughout different territories.  Or you could consider the Iron League as a good infiltrator organization.  They do have their own secret language, Ferral, and were working on a magical version to carry secrets.  (I would treat this as using some sort of code.  So, a message in Ferral might seem innocuous with a Comprehend language spell -- unless you know the language or can decipher script.) If you want an evil power, maybe tack the Solistarrim.  Then claim The Barren Wastes and the Land of Black Ice.  There are reports of a hidden valley past the Ice which is warm and temperate.  See the Legendary Places link in my last post.[/sblock]

DEVILISH

*Spoiler*:[sblock]The leader of the Valley of the Mage is identified as Jaran Krimeeah, an Aerdi wizard also called the Black One.  It is known that he has gnomes and valley elves in his service.  He has a drow henchman or henchwoman. Enemies include Geoff exiles, Bissel, Gran March, Knights of the watch, Keoland, Sterich, the Circle of Eight, the elves of the Flanaess and even the drow.  Indeed, one of the few things that the surface elves and the drow share is a disdain for the valley elves. You might want to see about claiming a portion of the Dim Forest, as it borders Gran March and Geoff.

As for Blackmoor, the LGG identifies the ruler as the Archbaron Bestmor (NE, male human, Ftr 11/Wiz 4).  Most inhabitants are lawful neutral or evil.  He rules from Dantredun, as the Egg of Coot, a mysterious entity, claims the ruined city of Blackmoor. The Egg of Coot is said to possess great magical power and is responsible for “automata” near the city.  Enemies include Iuz and the Wolf Nomads.  However, Iuz seems to avoid the land – possibly due to a magical influence from various ancient mounds and standing stones.  You might want to claim the adjacent Cold Marsh and the Burneal Forest.

As for the Vast Swamp, it is home to many non-humans – particularly bullywugs.  The Vast Swamp is said to be the home of the demilich Acererak and Wastri the Hopping Prophet. (Your faction seems to be chaotic evil, or leaning that way.  So, Wastri would not be a good fit for you.) You could claim the Spine Ridge as a buffer zone with the Scarlet Brotherhood.  The Spine Ridge is supposed to have monstrous humanoids.[/sblock]

MR DRACO 

*Spoiler:*[sblock]As you are a great strategist, the Iron League might be right up your alley.  You have many dangers, but you have possible allies in Bugbear and James Heard.[sblock]

EDENA OF NEITH

*Spoiler:*[sblock]You might want to claim some surrounding Underdark powers. Claim the driders and if they exist on Oerth, the chitine.  Perhaps the derro, now that Melkor is here.  I think your claim of Geoff is a sound one as is the Yuan-Ti. (By the way, what did you think of my idea for a new Underdark faction?)[/sblock]

ELUVAN

*Spoiler:*[sblock]As you now control Keoland under a Paladin, you might want to make a minor change to the ruler of Greyhawk.  You could easily shift his alignment to Lawful Neutral and have him being an expert in devils.  (Although devils are always lawful evil, there is the rare individual who is not evil. Plus, there is the bit about knowing your enemies.  Also, it looks like everyone got their hands on the blue prints.  And as I suggested, there are alternate sources of technology.  The hero deity Murlynd, LG, is the hero god of magical technology – and has six shooters.  (Yes, he does dress like a Western sheriff.)   Also, take the Silent Ones of Keoland.    Claim the Dim Forest in Gran March to gain the support of the elves who live there. Claim the Good Hills, home to gnomes and halflings.  As you have Granmarch, you can claim the Rushmoors. (Paxus or the power running Geoff might want to claim it because of its humanoids.)

You might want to put in a claim for Sterich, the Little Hills,– or leave them for another player. The Hornwood in Geoff is run by a circle of druids and sylvan elves.  The Oytwood, which is in Geoff has some wood elves but has monsters in it.    Possibly Edena or Paxus Asclepius would want these woods.  If you claim Sterich, claim the Stark Mounds which border Geoff.  Whoever gets Geoff, can cliam the central and northern portions.  You can also claime the Axewood (in the Duchy of Ulek and Keoland – it is the  home of Unicorns, treants, and various faerie folk.)  Also claim the Silverwood, home to swood elves and a good source for elven mead. You might want to claim the Rushmoors – they have refugees from the Sea Princes but also some lizard men and worse. You may end up splitting the Rushmoors with Guilt Puppy.

Also, if no one takes the territories of the Lortmils and points north, take Veluna, Verbobonc, Furyondy, Dyvers and their associated lands.  I can give you details.[/sblock]

FORSAKEN ONE

*Spoiler:*[sblock]The northern part of the continent of Hepmonaland is traditionally rulled by the Scarlet Brotherhood.  However, Guilt Puppy and you can be seen as splitting Hepmonaland whose scale is best revealed on the big map.  (Regrettably, someone I no longer have contact with might have my Scarlet Brotherhood Greyhawk supplement.  It is a good book.)  The Pelisso Swamps in Hepmonaland is supposed to be very dangerous, filled with reptiles – including black dragons. Your troll druocracy could be in Zindia.[/sblock]

GNOMEWORKS

*Spoiler:*[sblock]You might want to consider the Iron League, although you had it last time.  If not, consider the northern Suel Barbarians and the Rovers of the Barrens as a change of pace.[/sblock]

GUILT PUPPY: MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR

*Spoiler:*[sblock]You may wish to claim Wastri the Hopping Prophet.  If  so, you and Devilish  could be seen as splitting the Vast Swamp.  You now rule a large empire.  Also, make sure your claim the Olman Islands  and isle of Lof Bosok off your northeast coast.  Claim the Spine Ridge.  Much of your population in the Amedio jungle,  the Olman Isles, and Hepmonaland are enslaved Olman, once members of a proud civilization that collapsed.  There are also some Suel and half Suel barbarians. (About the Olman:  They are culturally similar to their inspirations – the  Maya, Aztec, and other Mesoamerican cultures and worship deities of the Central American pantheon.) The Rushmoors border Keoland and the Sea Princes.  You may realistically split this with Eluvan, who may have the stronger claim for it.

In addition to monks, the Scarlet Brotherhood is known for its assassins and spy network.
[/sblock]

JAMES HEARD

*Spoiler:*[sblock]As you now control Keoland under a Paladin, you might want to make a minor change to the ruler of Greyhawk.  You could easily shift his alignment to Lawful Neutral and have him being an expert in devils.  (Although devils are always lawful evil, there is the rare individual who is not evil. Plus, there is the bit about knowing your enemies.  Also, it looks like everyone got their hands on the blue prints.  And as I suggested, there are alternate sources of technology.  The hero deity Murlynd, LG, is the hero god of magical technology – and has six shooters.  (Yes, he does dress like a Western sheriff.)   Also, take the Silent Ones of Keoland.    Claim the Dim Forest in Gran March to gain the support of the elves who live there. Claim the Good Hills, home to gnomes and halflings.  As you have Granmarch, you can claim the Rushmoors. (Paxus or the power running Geoff might want to claim it because of its humanoids.)

You might want to put in a claim for Sterich, the Little Hills,– or leave them for another player. The Hornwood in Geoff is run by a circle of druids and sylvan elves.  The Oytwood, which is in Geoff has some wood elves but has monsters in it.    Possibly Edena or Paxus Asclepius would want these woods.  If you claim Sterich, claim the Stark Mounds which border Geoff.  Whoever gets Geoff, can cliam the central and northern portions.  You can also claime the Axewood (in the Duchy of Ulek and Keoland – it is the  home of Unicorns, treants, and various faerie folk.)  Also claim the Silverwood, home to swood elves and a good source for elven mead. You might want to claim the Rushmoors – they have refugees from the Sea Princes but also some lizard men and worse.

Also, if no one takes the territories of the Lortmils and points north, take Veluna, Verbobonc, Furyondy, Dyvers and their associated lands.  I can give you details.[/sblock]

KNIGHT OTU

*Spoiler:*[sblock]
You can and perhaps should claim the Hextorian portion of the Knights of the Great Kingdom as an elite group.  Also, take the Bonewood and the Gull Cliffs.  Also, do recall that Rel Astra is ruled by an animus. There are others in the former Great Kingdom, but only a limited number.  (It seems only some nobles got the animus treatment.).  I don’t have stats, but the ruler of Rel Astra seems to be strong, command mindless undead, charm people, cause fear by touch, heal quickly and have standard undead immunities. (Maybe treat them as a template).  Also, I recall that Ivid created some undead outside of Rauxes.  So, the undead can boost Ashdarlon's armies. [/sblock]

MELKOR

*Spoiler:*[sblock] First, welcome to the IR!! Your faction is interesting.  Possibly its leader is an old noble of Keoland or the Great Kingdom who became a vampire.  As you heard there were ancient dwarven ruins in the Hellfurnaces, that might have attracted you to settle there.  Ivid the Undying, who is trapped in a barrier around the city of Rauxes (the Great Kingdom, Knight Otu's territory.), may well have a number of demons, undead, and other monsters.  If you want to strike in that part of the continent, or put pressure on Knight Otu, Ivid is a good resource. He will have to be treated as if he is still the Overking -- which he believes.  (Ivid is more than a little insane, so your PC would probably try to seem the wise counsellor of Ivid. )[/sblock]

NAC MAC FEEGLE

*Spoiler:*[sblock] James Heard said you are a Machiavellian player.  You have a good opportunity to play off several factions with the Iron League.  You might want to choose a more cunning demideity than Mahayeine if you pick a demigod as a PC.  [/sblock]

PAXUS ASCLEPIUS

*Spoiler:*[sblock]  In the LGG, there is an reference to Garel Enkdal, a city of some 25,000 plus orcs, with some numbers of ogres, orc-ogre crossbreeds and other creatures.  It is located in the Griff Mountains near Stonehold. I don’t know if this is part of your claims already.  If not, claim it. Also, claim the Hraak Forest, as it is in your territory.  It is home to a tribe of warlike humans called the Forest People – who are part of Stonehold.  (Edena does have something beneath your territory.  Also, either he or you can put in a claim for Geoff – the drow did motivate the giants years ago.)  You may also want to claim the Suss Forest which borders the Pomarj. It is rumored to have an abandoned ancient Suel city – a possible source of magic and materials. Also, claim the Drachensch,  Also, make sure to claim the Blemu hills and its humanoids in the Bonemarch.[/sblock]

RIKANDUR AZEBOL 
*Spoiler:*[sblock] Concerning one of your earlier questions, Wastri is the demigod of bigotry and amphibians.  He is lawful neutral/lawful evil and may have been a member of the Scarlet Brotherhood long ago.  He resides in the Vast Swamp.  His goal is to have humans rule and eliminate demihumans.  Orcs, goblins, and bullywugs are among the races that exist to serve humanity in his view.  His priests become more amphibian over time.

As for Iuz’s territory, circa 591 CY, he controls the Shield Lands (except for some 20-30 miles near Critwall) and Scragholme Isle (in the mouth of the Veng-Ritensa river), the old Bandit Kingdom Lands, the Lands of the Horned Society, and the Old Empire of Iuz.  There is strong resistance to Iuz from many factions in the Fellreev forest.  Factions include sylvan elves, former bandits, some flan, some remnants of the Horned Society under Heirarch Nezmajen (NE male human Clr 15 of Nerull), and the lich Dahlvier (NE male human undead, Wizard 18.)   You might want to claim the Tanglewoods, the Bluff Hills,  (there is some trouble for Iuz in the are, like the Fellreev  Forest) and Rift Canyon.

Iuz has received some help from his mother Iggwilv, a woman of mixed Baklunish ancestry.  She is an evil wizard of epic level.  The Greyhawk adventure, Return of the Eight, suggests she is likely at least 25th level.  She is known to be skilled at summoning fiends and necromancy.  She has great knowledge of the planes, and actually bound  Graz’zt for a time. I can also give you some information from a Greyhawk module on Tuerny, if you wish.  

Iuz, as you might expect for a chaotic evil demigod, has a long list of enemies.  Here they are, beginning with deities and moving into nations:  Saint Cuthbert, Vecna, Zagyg,  Ahlissa, Bissel, Bonemarch, Celene, Circle of Eight, County of Urnst, Duchy of Urnst, Dyvers, Flinty Hills, Frost Barbarians, Ice Barbarians, Snow Barbarians, Furyondy, Gran March, Greyhawk, Horned Society, Keoland, Ket, Knights of Holy Shielding, Kinights of Luna, Knights of the Hart, Knights of the Watch, Kron Hills, Nyrond, Onnwal, the Theocracy of the Pale, Perrenland, the Pomarj, Ratik, the Rovers of the Barrens, the Scarlet Brotherhood, the Shield Lands, Sterich, Stonehold, Sunndi, the County of Ulek, the Duchy of Ulek, the Principality of Ulek, different Tenh factions, Veluna, Verbobonc, Wolf Nomads, Yeomanry , and all religions of Oerth except for that of Iuz.   The LGG has a nice remark:  “In short, most sane beings of Oerth count Iuz as their mortal enemy; all fear and hate him.”  As for allies, the LGG just says none.  So, Rikandur, you already are doing better than the official Iuz.  Also, if someone takes the Solistarrim, Iuz is an enemy of theirs as well.  [/sblock]

THOMAS HOBBES

*Spoiler:*[sblock]You or James Heard, or anyone playing an elven power might consider claiming Ye’Cind, the Chaotic Good elven demigod of music and magical song. As you are off the map, you might want to choose some allies to act with for diplomatic or military purposes.  Also, remember Vecna will be showing up. So, you will need to devote some resources to defense, I suspect.[/sblock]

VENUS

*Spoiler:*[sblock]In the LGG gazetteer, there is a reference to a land called Komal to the east of the Sultanate of Zeif – off the map.  If Serpenteye allows, you could claim it.  It appears to be the section of coast opposite of Zeif on the big map. Also, if you want a demideity or hero deity for your faction, I can see what I can find for  you. Let me know how I can help with information.[/sblock]

XAEL

*Spoiler:*[sblock]As you have the Vesve Forest and Highfolk, you have access to elven forces.  (Highfolk is mostly elven.) These forces are opposed to Iuz and are known for the guerilla tactics. They are also being aided by Philidor the Blue (NG, male human?, Wizard 20 +) who appeared in the Flanaess sometime between 581 and 591 CY.  (As I recall, Philidor’s skin is actually blue.  If the Silver Coins exist, he would likely be one of its members and under the control of anyone who takes it.  However, there might be a few good roleplaying opportunities with a faction that is fairly friendly to the Circle of Eight.)   Take the Clatspur Range and the Sepia Uplands. (Rikandur might claim the easternmost portion.)

As you control the Yatils , Highfolk, and Vesve, I think you should claim Perrenland.  You can also claim the Mounds of Dawn, and gains some mineral wealth and dwarves.  

I hope that my information on the Circle of Eight was helpful.  I can perhaps give you information on Mordenkainen, if you wish.[/sblock]

ZELDA THEMELIN

*Spoiler:*[sblock]Maybe you and Airwhale might want to take the Iron League, although it might require a lot of work.  Another option is to take an off the map power as something to work with.  Additionally, the moon Celene, the larger of Oerth's moons, has an atmosphere and may be a place to operate from for your spelljammers.
[/sblock]

Everyone, I will have Al'Akbar contact different factions but not tonight.  I will try to do so in the next day.  Does anyone want anything in particular for their factions that I can research? Also, I have an idea for a  post showing a reaction to Greyspace being isolated.  This would be in character, so I think it should wait until later.  (I will run the idea past you, Serpenteye.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> As the illithid are lawful evil, you might want to make a slight change and make your allied psionic demons into allied psionic devils.




If you want me to be specific, I'll state both.



> Also, you or another Underdark power may wish to claim the aboleth.




Maybe a few. I don't believe that the Aboleth have any form of organization.



> You may also want to check on some more aberrations.




I don't think it's necessary for me to list the 40 or so types of creatures (aberrations, undead, outsiders, oozes, and even two species of giants) that would be related to my claim. If Serpenteyes wants me to be that specific I can. 



> If we are having spelljammers, you may want to claim an evil spelljamming faction or two. It is more appropriate for the Illithid than many other evil factions.




Makes some degree of sense, though being based in the deep underdark would make these relics of the past empire from ages ago.



> Also, if you have the Fiend Folio, consider giving some of your creatures the half-illithid template.




I'm just assuming that this is assumed in my claim.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 7, 2004)

Origins of Gallador! This history may be found out through powerful divination magic, also may be known by Church of Pelor sages.

600 years ago, Gallador, a powerful Paladin devoted to Pelor, was a Great Champion of The Light, defending Keoland from the forces of evil. His valor and leadeship skills were unmatched, and bards all over the land were creating songs about heroic deeds of Gallador, Knight of The Sun. And minions of darkness felt nothing but dread upon hearing his name. Yet few noticed the flaws of Gallador, for he was a man of great pride, which was growing with each victory, and his wrath was terrible, though always righteous. He lead many sucessful campaigns against goblinoids, having no mercy for them, for he claimed they are capable only of wickedness and destruction.

One day Gallador learned that his entire family, including wife and young children, was murdered in an unexpected attack. He rushed to the High Temple of Pelor and confronted the Archpriest, demanding his loved ones to be resurrected, surely he deserved it as a Champion of The Faith! But Archpriest answered that the souls of Gallador`s family are with Pelor, their happiness is much greater than during their lifetime, they would not return! But Gallador  loved his wife and children more than he loved Pelor, and he felt betrayed, for the first time in his life he felt forsaken by his God.  Rage overtook him, and he slew the Archpriest, whose blood flew at the holy altar, desecrating it.

Then Pelor himself intefered, sending an Avatar to confront his Champion. But Gallador rejected his Master as a liar and hypocrite,claiming that Gods want only to enslave mortals, to use them in their games. They are allowing the world the suffer, while laughing at the mortal struggles. Pelor`s Avatar said nothing, looking only in sadness. Suddenly, there was more and more blood flowing from Archpriest`s body, and it turned into the river, that completely covered terrified and screaming Gallador. Then Pelor spoke:

"It was you who betrayed your God. Since you  rejected my light, I curse you to an eternity in darkness, you shall never again walk in the light of the sun! You will have ages to reconsider your foolishness, and you will be forced to steal the life of others to feed the void inside you, pathetic existence of a parasite!'

So died Gallador the Paladin, and Gallador the Vampire Lord was born. Pursued by his former friends and allies, he escaped to the Underdark, swearing that he will one day revenge himself against false Gods and their pathetic followers. He has never been seen again in the outside world...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> (I'm paraphrasing here.  )
> 
> You are, of course, correct.  It might be a good idea to have a vague idea about how fast an army can move, though (which is pretty easy to figure out, since movement by the day, hour and minute is in the PHB).




There are just so many factors... but I'll try to give you some examples.

An army can walk, trough friendly territory, from Lynn to Aerdy in six months. An army can ride the same distance in four months and a courier with fresh horses in one month.
An army can walk trough the Flannaes, trough friendly territory, from Ket to Sunndi in two months.
An army is very unlikely to be able to walk that far trough friendly territory, though.



			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Serpentseye, we indeed play Spacejammers.




All hail Zelda, the Queen of Heaven! 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> -  I am requesting a Minor Faction in addition to my Major Faction, the Drow of the Flanaess.  Here is the Minor Faction, and why I am claiming it:
> 
> - The Empire of the Yuan-Ti covers a sizeable region in interior Hempmonaland, where the Yuan-ti have long lived in peace and isolation.  The recent events, however, have changed all that:  The Devils have come with their agenda of ruin, to stir up and cause war among all the peoples of Oerth.  Now the Yuan-ti are threatened, and they intend to respond.
> The Yuan-ti are a famous reptilian humanoid race of legend (from N1:  Against the Cult of the Reptile God), are chaotic evil, and it is thought that they once ruled the Oerth (or at least a large part of it) before humanity came and usurped the world from them.  The Yuan-ti dream of restoring their ancient glory, but in recent millennia they have been decrepit and their empire decayed.
> ...




You are throwing a lot of wrenches, Edena, , but yes, your claim is granted.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Iuz, your Divinity, why not use your power to break Ivid and his armies out of the shield surrounding Rauxes?  Break the shield:  free Ivid and his hosts!  I'm quite sure Ivid would be of great use to us.  After all, he will seek vengeance on his enemies, who are our enemies.  The slime of Aerdi and Nyrond, who have ever plotted against you!
> 
> (In other words, Rikandur, I'm recommending you claim Ivid and the City of Rauxes!  Heh.  Do you know about Ivid?  If not, I can fill you in on a few juicy details.    )




Ivid is a bit incommunicable behind his shield, so contacting him to suggest an alliance would be difficult. And he is probably quite insane...



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Yep, that's sounds right to me!(we have been communicating by e-mail)  The short version of who we are is the nation/alliance(/maybe even trading house)! that won the war of grayspace 10 years ago.  The evil races have been wiped out of the sphere, and now we are very concerned about what is currently happening in Oerth.
> 
> Give us a couple days and we will come up with something more detailed  =)
> 
> ...




So you are the King of Heaven? 



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Sterich is, but she was thinking of Geoff, which is still overrun by giants.  That is what you were talking about, right?
> 
> And actually, I _am_ claiming the Yeomanry, if I may.  It fits quite nicely.  It's an odd faction I've got- Yeomanry, Celene, the Pale, and Lendarl.  Plus partial control a bunch of places where the Church is.  Interesting.
> 
> There seems to be no one person that will leap out as an uber-PC, except for perhaps the Bard/Evangelist who will be the current leader of the Church.  And he will be pretty uber, but not in the Smiting way, like the wolf-god or Iuz.  Very, very, very inspirational and diplomatic, perhaps.  (Convert!  Convert!  Convert!)  In any case, I have little to no idea how to use the epic rules, I'll not do anything further stats-wise unless someone points out something really appropriate (although he will pick up Legendary Commander and Epic Leadership, for the obvious reasons).  Other important PCs will be Queen Yolande of Celene, and maybe the Freeholder of Yeomanry.  Not big stats-wise, I expect, but worth noting as a roleplaying thing.




You get the Yeomanry, Edena gets Geoff and Elivan has Sterish.




			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> First, I am sorry that this is so late in the day.  I have been very busy.
> ...
> My next post will have some more ideas for specific players.  And some thoughts on how to strengthen weaker factions.




Let's try to limit new claims for now, most factions are powerful enough. We don't want to trigger an armsrace.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that yesterday the "IR crashes messegeboad" switch was switched to the on position during the board upgrade. Morrus allways does that, it's kinda a running gag.




So, we have been noticed by the powers that be...  
It's an honour.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Origins of Gallador! This history may be found out through powerful divination magic, also may be known by Church of Pelor sages.
> 
> 600 years ago, Gallador, a powerful Paladin devoted to Pelor, was a Great Champion of The Light, defending Keoland from the forces of evil. His valor and leadeship skills were unmatched, and bards all over the land were creating songs about heroic deeds of Gallador, Knight of The Sun. And minions of darkness felt nothing but dread upon hearing his name. Yet few noticed the flaws of Gallador, for he was a man of great pride, which was growing with each victory, and his wrath was terrible, though always righteous. He lead many sucessful campaigns against goblinoids, having no mercy for them, for he claimed they are capable only of wickedness and destruction.
> 
> ...




Ahh, how tragic... What will he do to fill the void, I wonder?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 7, 2004)

> I think the "one" thing is a typo. There's me (Elves!) and you at the least.
> 
> Edit: I just thought of something... we're the only ones that can bring people back from the dead! May not be in the same body, but still.



Indeed indeed my pointy eared friend 



> Ehm, I'm working from my memory here... But there's not a lot of druidic factions anyway.



Serpenteye, are the Adri Elves Arcane users or druidic magic users? Concerning their artifact and all that.



> - Melkor and Guilt Puppy think they have Hempmonland (which is a small continent: it is smaller than the Flanaess) all to themselves, with their trolls and Scarlet Brotherhood.



Edena has something going with my name, really  I think you mean TFO and Guilt Puppy hehe  I spent the whole 3rd IR name Forgotten One if I remember correctly 



> The northern part of the continent of Hepmonaland is traditionally rulled by the Scarlet Brotherhood. However, Guilt Puppy and you can be seen as splitting Hepmonaland whose scale is best revealed on the big map. (Regrettably, someone I no longer have contact with might have my Scarlet Brotherhood Greyhawk supplement. It is a good book.) The Pelisso Swamps in Hepmonaland is supposed to be very dangerous, filled with reptiles – including black dragons. Your troll druocracy could be in Zindia.



I wish to change my claim then indeed. Seeing that Zindia Nippon, and the Nippon Dominion are unclaimed and a huge area on the map I would now Officially like to claim Zindia, Nippon and the Nippon Dominion as areas.

I this is sanctioned by the GM I will post a history of my faction.

This means I'm changing my claim to the Ice Elves of the Adri and Nippon + Dominions + Zindia. I'm dropping Hempmonaland and the Troll Fens.



> Origins of Gallador! This history may be found out through powerful divination magic, also may be known by Church of Pelor sages.
> 
> 600 years ago, Gallador, a powerful Paladin devoted to Pelor, was a Great Champion of The Light, defending Keoland from the forces of evil. His valor and leadeship skills were unmatched, and bards all over the land were creating songs about heroic deeds of Gallador, Knight of The Sun. And minions of darkness felt nothing but dread upon hearing his name. Yet few noticed the flaws of Gallador, for he was a man of great pride, which was growing with each victory, and his wrath was terrible, though always righteous. He lead many sucessful campaigns against goblinoids, having no mercy for them, for he claimed they are capable only of wickedness and destruction.
> 
> ...



Nice! Very flavorfull, I'm looking forward to more


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 7, 2004)

> Iuz, your Divinity, why not use your power to break Ivid and his armies out of the shield surrounding Rauxes? Break the shield: free Ivid and his hosts! I'm quite sure Ivid would be of great use to us. After all, he will seek vengeance on his enemies, who are our enemies. The slime of Aerdi and Nyrond, who have ever plotted against you!



Perhaps Ivid sealed himself in to prevent him from being disturbed in a grand summoning, transformation or other ritual... or some grand quest for knowledge or research of an ultimate spell? Who will tell... and who will fortell his wrath if disburbed?


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 7, 2004)

By William:







> In Greater Nyrond, you can claim the Adri Forest. The elves and humans there resist Ahlissa and the North Kingdom. There are also druidsl led by Archdruid Immonara (Neutral, female human, Druid 13 of Obad-Hai.) Creamsteak used guerilla tactics very effectively here in the 3rd IR. Take the Gnatmarsh, which has humans living in the swamp. Take the Celadon Forest, as it is the home to elves and woodsmen. It is said that treants, sylvan elves, and others live here. Reportedly, some rare substances in the wood can be used to make Keoghtom’s ointment. Claim the Gamboge Forest, home to humans, gnomes, wood elves, and high elves. These territories might be useful to you to slow possible advances and to shore up your borders




These are reasonible inclusions. I Would like to claim (with Serpenteyes aproval) The Adri Forest, Gnatmarsh, Celedon Forest, Gamboge forest.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, are the Adri Elves Arcane users or druidic magic users? Concerning their artifact and all that.




Mostly Arcane, I'd think. They strike me as a very (socially) advanced civilization, a high-culture in ruins but still remembering their past with pride. They have strong ties to their land (like most elves) but are not really "down to earth" enough to be very druidic. 



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Edena has something going with my name, really  I think you mean TFO and Guilt Puppy hehe  I spent the whole 3rd IR name Forgotten One if I remember correctly




Both Melkor and you are strong and distinct personalities, but anybody can make mistakes. 



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> I wish to change my claim then indeed. Seeing that Zindia Nippon, and the Nippon Dominion are unclaimed and a huge area on the map I would now Officially like to claim Zindia, Nippon and the Nippon Dominion as areas.
> 
> I this is sanctioned by the GM I will post a history of my faction.
> 
> This means I'm changing my claim to the Ice Elves of the Adri and Nippon + Dominions + Zindia. I'm dropping Hempmonaland and the Troll Fens.




I'll give you Nippon+ Dominions + Zindia, but the Ice Elves are half a world away and with those other territories you don't really need more power. (You'd rule an area the size of half the Flannaes!)


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> These are reasonible inclusions. I Would like to claim (with Serpenteyes aproval) The Adri Forest, Gnatmarsh, Celedon Forest, Gamboge forest.




Those areas all border your main territories and fit together nicely thematically. Granted.
 The Adri forest and Gamboge would be contested with the Ice Elves and Iuz respectively, a situation that could give you a good legal justification for war...


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 7, 2004)

Serpenteye, I will claim Ivid The Undying to make situation more interesting. What is Ivid`s history? What exactly is he?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 7, 2004)

> I'll give you Nippon+ Dominions + Zindia, but the Ice Elves are half a world away and with those other territories you don't really need more power. (You'd rule an area the size of half the Flannaes!)



Done deal, dropped the Ice Elves and claiming the Nippon Zindia thingy  History will be up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 7, 2004)

And it is really nice to see people from 3rd IR returning, thank you for your advice, William Ronald. Where exactly are Hellfurnaces located? Isn`t there a trully detailed map of the main continent online?


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd like to apologize briefly to Edena, I mixed up some of my claims.

Earlier, I claimed Rary, thinking he had a relationship with Eli Tomorast described in Dungeon 112.  However, re-reading said Dungeon, it was actually Robilar who Eli was connected to.  If I'm not mistaken, Robilar and Rary have a connection anyway, so I'll just go ahead and claim Robilar.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 7, 2004)

Btw, I'm claiming an additional region. I'll just shamelessly go ahead and claim Oerth 

*Plants flag*

Somebody stop me!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 7, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Btw, I'm claiming an additional region. I'll just shamelessly go ahead and claim Oerth



 Then I'll claim the whole crystal sphere, and all alternate Oerth's out there. 



> You can and perhaps should claim the Hextorian portion of the Knights of the Great Kingdom as an elite group. Also, take the Bonewood and the Gull Cliffs. Also, do recall that Rel Astra is ruled by an animus. There are others in the former Great Kingdom, but only a limited number. (It seems only some nobles got the animus treatment.). I don’t have stats, but the ruler of Rel Astra seems to be strong, command mindless undead, charm people, cause fear by touch, heal quickly and have standard undead immunities. (Maybe treat them as a template). Also, I recall that Ivid created some undead outside of Rauxes. So, the undead can boost Ashdarlon's armies.



 I'll leave those things to Serpenteye to allow or disallow. I think my realm is big enough as is for the start of the game, though.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

The Rules of the 5th IR

Above all else the IR is a game about power.

Power is, after all, the ability to affect the world around you. There are many different expressions of power. A brilliant speech or diplomatic negotiation can in the right circumstances guarantee your victory. Propaganda and manipulation are vital tools to control your own population, NPC-factions and even the other players. Role-playing is an essential tool for achieveing true power. But there is much more to the game.

Industry, technology, war, magic, divinity and infiltration are the other tools at your disposal. They benefit your faction in different ways, and though you need not master them all they will all be relevant to the outcome of the game.



 The Turn

The IR is divided into turns. Each of them is three months long and roughly represents a season.

1. At the beginning of each turn you send me, Serpenteye, an email at ecaf99@hotmail.com where you let me know how you will allocate your power that turn.

2. Tell how many Power Points you put into industrializing your respective provinces, how much you spend on Technology or Magic and how much you reserve for Infiltration or the Military in your email.

3. List how you allocate your military Power Levels. If you are upgrading any of your Regular armies to Elite, and if you’re turning any of your Elite armies to Epic this needs to be in the email.

The DM needs this information to know just how powerful you are going to be during the Turn.

When all player emails have been received and the DM knows how each faction is going to invest its power for the Turn, it's time for the game to begin.

If you do not send the DM email before each Turn they will allocate your power in a way that they think is in accordance with the nature of your faction in a way that they believe it will benefit them. The DM does this for NPC-factions, but you may find that it is less optimized than what you had in mind.



*Industry*

Industry is the backbone of the IR. The combined Industrial Capacity (IC) of your provinces determines how many Power Points you get to spend each season (3-month turn) of the game. The IC of the province itself is not reduced by spending these power points, but is renewed at the beginning of each turn.

IC represents the productive aspects of technology, your smithies, factories, farms, all the hard work of the vast majority of your population.

The IC of a province is tied to two factors:

* The amount of power you invest into the province directly, at the beginning of each turn, determines the maximum amount of IC the province will give you next season. *1 power point invested gives you ½ points of IC*, 10 PP invested gives 5 IC, etc. (½PPI + PPT = PPnt)
PPI   = Power Points Invested
PPT  = Power Points per Turn (from IC only)
PPnt = Power Points Next Turn

* The maximum level of Industrial Capacity in a province is limited by the population of the province multiplied with the tech-level of your faction +2 divided by 200,000. A province with a population of 600,000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 5 has a maximum IC of 21. A province with a population of 23,000,000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 20 has a maximum IC of 2530. *((Population x Tech Level+2)/200,000)*



*Technology*

You all begin with a level of technology roughly equivalent to what Europe had the year 1500. In the prologue to the IR you were all given access to blueprints, schematics and copies of more advanced technology but for now you lack the infrastructure required to manufacture most of the inventions. You know - or can rather easily find out - how to put this infrastructure together, how to manufacture the factories you need to make the components to make the factories to make the components to make the factories to make the components and the factories required to make a car or a tank, or an airplane. But doing all that takes time and effort. 

*The Technological Arms Race*

Technology is complicated, but in the IR it’s rather simple. You create the infrastructure needed to apply your technologies in increments by spending Power Points. *You need to spend 100 PPs to advance your entire faction one level in technology.* 

You have the option of spending more Power Points, as many as you like to advance accordingly. The levels of technology are equivalent to the highest common levels of technology according to the following table:

1: 1500
2: 1600
3: 1650
4: 1700
5: 1725
6: 1750
7: 1775
8: 1800
9: 1810
10: 1820
11: 1830
12: 1840
13: 1850
14: 1860
15: 1870
16: 1880
17: 1885
18: 1890
19: 1895
20: 1900
21: 1905
22: 1910
23: 1915
24: 1920
25: 1925
26: 1930
27: 1935
28: 1940
29: 1942
30: etc…
At every 4th level of technology all your military units, except for militia after level 4, garners an increase in their attack and defense values of +1 and +1. The strategic mobility of your units increases gradually, but this is a minor effect compared to magic.

Technology also has an impact on your maximal industrial capacity. 

Maximum IC = (Population x Tech-rating+2) / 200'000 



*War*

The roll of a die decides conventional warfare. 

Combat Turn One (First Half): First the DM rolls one d6 for the attacker, then for the defender.

If the attacker’s modified roll is higher than the defender’s, the attacker damages the defender. 

If the attacker and the defender have equal Power Levels in the battle, the attacker inflicts damage on the defender equal to 1/10th of the defender’s original strength in the battle.

If the attacker has more Power Levels in the battle, they will inflict damage in proportion to their relative numbers. If he has 1.5 times as many Power Levels he will inflict 1.5 times more damage than usual. If he has twice as many Power Levels as his enemy, he will inflict twice as much in damage.

Combat Turn One (Second Half): After the DM has rolled for the attacker they will then make the same rolls for the defender, and so on.

The defender will then become the attacker and his current strength will be used for calculating damage. This cycle of violence continues until either side has been defeated.

Armies consisting of mixed kinds of PLs are added together when determining the amount of damage they inflict and recieve, but still apply their modifiers separately. (Don't worry if you don't understand this. I'll make sure it's balanced.)


*Armies*

There are four different categories of armies: Militia, Regular, Elite and Epic Armies.

*Militia* armies are recruited directly out of your common population. 

They are 1-3 level characters of NPC classes, barely trained and nearly useless individually, but in great enough numbers they can be a terrible threat. 

Militia can be conscripted or recruited for no direct cost. You don’t have to pay any Power Points to create Militia armies, and they are the one kind of army you can raise after the beginning of a Turn. Up to 25% of all of the population in a province can be turned into militia at the beginning of a Turn, up to 10% of the population can be mobilized when the Turn has already begun.

10,000 soldiers of a Militia army are the equivalent of 1 Power Level. 

*Militia attacks with a modifier of –4 and defends with a modifier of –3. * 

They do not benefit from improvements in technology beyond LVL 4 in the Technological Arms Race (1700 AD in Earth terms) - they are simply too numerous and untrained for you to be able to equip them with quality weapons.
Militia Power Levels can be demobilized at the beginning/end of a round and the surviving warriors can be put back into the industrial economy.


*Regular* armies are your usual professional soldiers.

They have adequate training and equipment and are PC-classes and monsters of levels (or ECLs) of 2-6. 

At the beginning of the game they may be vulnerable against hordes of militia but they will later be able to sweep them aside with ease. *One PL of regular armies costs 1 Power Point to create. * 
(You do not create Regular PL out of Militia PL. You can create Regular armies directly out of your the Power Points you get each turn.)

*They attack and defend with a modifier of +0/+0*. They benefit fully from improvements in technology.

Regular PLs can be demobilized at the beginning/end of a round and the surviving warriors can be put back into the industrial economy. You then regain all the Power Points you spent on creating the surviving Regular PLs.


*Elite* armies are experienced and educated soldiers.

They are well-equipped adventurer-classed characters, or monsters, of levels 7 to 16.

They are deadly opponents who benefit fully both from improvements in technology and from advancement in the Magical Arms Race. 

They can be recruited from the ranks of your Regular armies, at a cost of 10 Regular Power Levels for one Elite PL. (The cost reflects losses in training, the high cost of training and the high cost of their equipment) 
Alternatively they can be recruited from your regular armies at a reduced cost in lives, but increased overall price. This way it costs 10 PPts to upgrade one Regular PL to Elite. 

*They attack with a modifier of +4 and defend with a modifier of +3.*

*They have complete strategic mobility; they can Teleport all over the planet instead of the mundane means available to lesser armies.*

Elite armies cannot be demobilized.


*Epic* armies are the toughest, most skilled combatants on the planet.

Your PCs are all Epic, but few others are in the beginning of the game. 

They are nearly untouchable by Regular PLs and can slaughter Militia without concern. They are as far above Elites as the Elites are above the Regulars. 

Epics are the only ones who can research High Magic in the Magical Arms Race and they benefit fully from both Magic and Technology.

Epic PLs can only be recruited from your Elite armies, at a cost of 10 Elite PLs for 1 Epic PL. In other words 1 Elite PL is as expensive as 100 regular PLs, but they may very well be much more valuable than that depending on your play-style. 
Alternatively, they can be recruited from your Elite armies at a reduced cost in lives but a severely increased overall cost. This way it costs 12 PPts to increase one Elite PL to an Epic PL.

*They attack with a modifier of +8 and defend with a modifier of +7.*

Epic armies cannot be demobilized.

You can only upgrade a given group of PLs one grade at a time. For instance you can upgrade your regulars to elite or your elite army into an epic one, but not your regular army into an epic army in a single turn.
If you use the alternative rules you have the possibility of creating higher classes of PLs quicker, but for an increased cost.


*Modifiers:*

* Technology gives a bonus to all units (except for militia after level 4) of +1 for both offense and defense every four levels in the Technological Arms Race (4th, 8th, 12th, 16th, and so on). These bonuses are cumulative.

* A significant degree of Clerical or Druidic magic in a faction gets a modifier of +1 to defense for Militia, Regular and Elite Power Levels, and a modifier of +2 to defense for Epic Power Levels. This applies also for those parts of factions who have a significant degree of such magic even if the faction as a whole would not qualify.

* High level magic gives many bonuses to factions that have access to it:

Magical Arms Race Level:	10th Level Magic	11th Level Magic	12th Level Magic	13th Level Magic
Elite Armies	+3/+3	+5/+5	+8/+8	+16/+16
Epic Armies	+5/+5	+9/+9	+16/+16	+32/+32

* Factions that lay claim to the personal attention of deities have many bonuses:

Power Level of the Deity:	Demigod	Lesser	Intermediate	Greater	Over
Bonuses to Offense and Defense of all forces:	+1/+1	+2/+2	+4/+4	+8/+8	+16/+16


*A deity gains considerable personal bonuses as well, though they are not comulative with those from the paragraph above:

Power Level of the Deity:	Demigod	Lesser	Intermediate	Greater	Over
Bonuses to Offense and Defense 	+2/+2	+4/+4	+8/+8	+16/+16	+32/+32


* Fortifications give bonuses to forces not facing enemies who have access to higher level High Magic than the defender. A unit fortified in strongly defendable terrain gains a bonus of +1 to defense. A unit in an extremely sturdy fortification in strongly defendable terrain raises that bonus to +3.  Extremely strong fortifications on very good terrain or underground may well be unassailable for a Regular PL. The rule shows the most usual modifiers, the rest are up to DM fiat when it comes up.

* Morale has an effect upon offense and defense. A demoralized army has a modifier of –2 to offense and defense. A routed army has a –4 modifier to defense and cannot attack at all.

* Undead units gain modifiers. Against factions who do not have access to divine magic from a deity of at least Lesser status Undead gain a bonus of +2 to their defense. Against factions who have access to divine magic from deities of at least Intermediate status Undead units receive a modifier of –2 to defense.

* Dead Magic Zones are disastrous for units that rely upon magic. Elite units get a modifier of –2 to defense and attack and Epic units get a modifier of –4 to defense and attack. This applies to all Elite and Epic units. 
Units who would normally gain bonuses from High Magic, Clerical or Druidic Magic or the personal attention of a Deity do not gain access to any of their respective bonuses in a Dead magic Zone, nor does a Deity themselves.

Note: Like bonuses do not stack. 


*Morale*

When an army faces an enemy it believes it cannot defeat it will sometimes become demoralized. It will fight at a reduced efficiency and will attempt to retreat from the battle. If it cannot retreat in order it will rout, surrender, or fight to the death.



*Magic*

Magic is the most powerful force on Oerth. It can destroy whole continents, remake them anew, transform your people into godlike beings, and turn your enemies into ash. 

Magic is more expensive and harder to get than technology.

Everyone starts out at the same general level of magical knowledge. 

All factions have access to every 0 to 9th level arcane spell in the SRD. Psionics has a similar role to arcane magic, and the two are therefore technically interchangeable with each other for the intents and purposes of this game. 

Many factions, but not all, also have an equivalent knowledge of Clerical or Druidic magic. Druidic and clerical magic gives modifiers to the defense of your units and increases your population-growth. 

For the purpose of this IR, High Magic of dissimilar flavors has similar in-game effects. A faction whose flavor specific magic is druidic can achieve similar ends as one whose magical flavor is of powerful conjurations, excepting in the nuances of the actual effects.

Elite and Epic PLs represent most normal magic items.
Artifacts are considered Epic PL, as if they were characters or armies.



*High Magic*

In the 5th IR, Epic magic works a bit differently than in normal D&D. Most importantly, there are no Epic level spells as listed in WOTC’s Epic Level Handbook. No spells can be meta-magicked above 9th level. 

Instead there are 10th, 11th, 12th,and 13th level spells. These higher levels of spells are not a mere linear continuation of the normal spell levels but approximations of enormously powerful magic beyond the normal abilities of the spellcasters of Oerth. They are vastly more powerful than normal 0 to 9th level spells, and they are usually not cast by individual spellcasters but by the combined magical skill and puissance of the casters of an entire faction.

No PC faction has the power to cast 10th level spells at the beginning of the 5th IR. That ability has to be researched and invested into by spending Power Points. 

Magic of such extreme power and difficulty is beyond the grasp of most people. Only your Epic PLs can be used to research the Higher level spells, and they are permanently spent by doing so. No magic has the power to bring them back to life.

A non-High Magic Anti-magic Field does not work against an High Magic spell.


*The Magical Arms Race*

Magic is researched in a similar manner as technology, though both the price and the rewards are much higher. 

After spending 50 points of Epic PLs in the Magical Arms Race your faction gains the power to cast 10th level spells. After investing a total of 200 Epic PLs in the Magic Arms race you gain the power to cast 11th level spells. 12th level spellcasting requires an expenditure of 600 Epic PLs. 13th level spells cost 1000 Epic PLs. 
This represents the dangerous and volatile nature of the research. High Magic, when it has not been fully mastered, is extremely unpredictable, and the smallest mistake can be lethal or crippling. No faction can research High Magic without a massive loss of Epic lives and magical equipment.

Once you have put PLs into magical research the points stay there, they are cumulative. The only way to wipe out the points is to utterly destroy the faction.

Factions cannot cooperate in researching High Magic. They cannot trade Magic (or technology) with other factions or individuals. If they still wish to do so they must permanently merge their factions, a process which will be fraught with political difficulties and dangers (and which I personally discourage).

The number of 10th through 13th level spells that a faction can cast per turn depends on the amount of Epic PLs the faction has available to cast them. Naturally, a greater number of casters enable a faction to cast a greater number of spells. 

The Spell-progression is as follows:

Epic PL Units	10th Level Spells	11th Level Spells	12th Level Spells	13th Level Spells
20	1	0	0	0
80	2	0	0	0
140	3	1	0	0
200	4	2	0	0
260	5	3	1	0
320	6	4	2	0
380	7	5	3	1
440	8	6	4	2
500	9	7	5	3

As you can see you need to spend a lot of Epic PLs to cast the Higher level spells, but you also have to have a lot of Epic PLs to cast them. There is a trade-off between quantity and quality.
It is possible for multiple factions to cooperate in casting High Magic spells, if they both know how to cast spells of that level. For that purpose, and that purpose only, they can add their Epic PLs together if they should so wish.

So now I have ultimate power. So what?

There are three aspects of higher-level magic: destructive, defensive and creative.

*Tenth Level Spells Can:*

* Destroy an area the size of Celene utterly, wiping out all life (except for a few lucky Epic PLs) and destroying the very bedrock itself.

* Devastate an area the size of Nyrond, destroying most life but leaving some stronger structures only badly damaged and most Epic PLs alive.

* Affect an area the size of the Empire of Iuz (at the start of T1), causing widespread death and destruction but leaving most common people alive.

* Counterspell almost any 10th level magic.

* Enhance a number of individuals permanently. It can give them enhanced ability scores, natural, extraordinary or supernatural abilities. The lesser the number of people affected, the stronger the effect. In game terms it increases your Elite PL by 100.

* Restore the damage caused by a 10th level spell in an area one degree smaller. It can restore the damage to an area the size of Celene that was devastated by a spell that affected an area the size of Nyrond, for example. 


11th level spells are even more powerful 

The Rain of Colorless Fire would probably be a 12th level spell or perhaps several lower level epic spells cast simultaneously in a pattern. It destroyed an area the size of the Kevellond league utterly and permanently, that fits into the rough hierarchy of spells.

13th level spells are vastly more powerful than even 12th level spells. No 13th level spell has ever been cast since the original creation of the Multiverse. (It is only a fluke fluktuation in the cosmic/multiversal energies that make it possible for the people of Oerth to research 13th level Magic in the first place)



*Infiltration*

Few rulers have complete and utter control over their countries. There’s always someone who’s either powerful enough to flaunt the laws openly, or cunning enough to do so unnoticed. Either way, not all the production of a territory falls into the hands of the lawful ruler.

Most territories in the IR have Partial Ownership. Usually it’s a minor NPC faction that keeps some of the revenue of the territory out of the ruler’s hands. It can be a Thieves Guild, a church, a merchant-guild or a powerful corporation. It can be a rebel-force, a mages guild, or just a bunch of unorganized disloyal citizens. In some other cases the cause is more sinister, because you can infiltrate and undermine each other.

*Espionage* 

To place a spy in a territory you have to spend 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory in PLs as a one-time expense. Once you have placed a spy you will gain information about important occurrences in the territory or organization you have infiltrated. Your target has a small automatic chance to discover that there is a spy in their territory, and if they don't find out they can nevertheless conduct a routine search for a cost of 1 PL. Once they know there's a spy they have an option to find and remove it, for a cost of 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory.

You can insert a spy in an enemy army, but you cannot further infiltrate any group of PLs. 

Cost to place a Spy in a territory: IC/20
Cost to place a Spy in an army: PL/20
Cost for routine searches to locate Spies: 1 PL
Cost to remove a Spy from your territory or army: IC/20 or PL/20

*Subversion*

The first level of subversion gives you 5% of the political power over a territory. This level, and every following level of control, entitles you to an equivalent share of the IC (and turn-based Power Point output) of the territory. 

Cost to subvert a territory: IC/10
Each additional level of successful subversion: +PL = IC/4

It costs 1/10th of the IC-value of the territory in Regular PLs to establish the first level of control. To establish a subversive control over a territory, both parties make an opposed modified d20 roll.
It works the same way for the following levels of control. The cost of going from 10% to 25% control over a territory is an additional 1/4th of the total IC-value of the territory. The cost of 50% is another 1/4th of the IC-value and 75% and 95% and 100% costs another 1/4 of the IC respectively. For every attempt to increase your control there’s an opposed roll of d20.

The cost, in Regular PLs, of completely subverting a territory under the course of several Turns (assuming the IC of the territory doesn't change in that time and that nobody else is trying to subvert your control) is 10%+25%+25%+25%+25%+25%=135% of the IC value of the territory, assuming the attacker succeeds on all his rolls.
The cost of infiltration represents both the monetary expenses and losses in operatives, it is therefore we use Regular PLs for infiltration.

The "legal owner" of a territory uses the same mechanism to increase his control over his territory as the "attacker" does. 

*Modifiers:*

* The Infiltrator Trait reduces the costs for all Infiltration and Subversion attempts by half.

* The Alien Trait gives a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it in a territory where he has a greater percentage of control than any other faction. The alien trait is possessed only by the most perverse of aberrations and strangest of creatures.

* The faction that controls a greater percentage of a territory than any other faction in that territory has a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it.

* 10th and Higher level Magic render a faction immune to infiltration and subversion from factions with lesser degrees of magical knowledge.
10th level High Magic gives a +2 to the opposed rolls to expand a factions influence in a territory. 11th, 12th and 13th level High Magic gives a bonus of +4, +6, and +8 respectively to rolls for expanding the influence of the faction in question.
Immunity to infiltration means that a faction that gains access to High Magic can immediately purge all the influence factions with lesser knowlege in magic has in territories that are under that factions control. Under control means that the faction has a higher degree of control over that territory than any one other faction.

*War, Subversion, and Infiltration*

Conquering a territory by war will randomly remove or reduce the influence of infiltrators in the territory and give the conqueror a controlling percentage of the territory. Depending upon the conqueror’s general policy towards the conquered population, new organizations may arise.



*Divinity*

Hard times are coming to Oerth. 

The World of Greyhawk is under siege from both the outside and within, and no one knows when a violent death might descend upon them. In times like these many people will turn to the gods, crying out for help, for salvation. But the gods will not hear them -for the gods are gone.

Will the power of the faith of the people of Oerth waste away in desperation and fear, or will new Deities arise to give succor to mortal man's weakness? The people will surely need Gods to look after them in this time of crisis. There is power to be had for those who are strong enough to ascend.

There are no hard-coded rules for attaining divinity, but the people tend to love a winner. Be successful, charismatic, and fulfill the spiritual needs of your population and perhaps the people will begin to worship you as a divinity.



*Trade*

Factions can not trade knowlege of Magic. Nor can they trade the applications of their technological infrastructure. They can not directly aid each others in researching High Magic or technology.
You can however engage in all other kinds of exchanges, which I will rule on by a case for case basis. Sometimes there's a price beyond what you'd expect.



*Population*

The labor force of your economy functions as the recruitment pool of your army. Every territory has a population. A territory without population is of very limited use to anyone, naturally. Take care of your population, it is very hard to replace. 

The IR is divided into 3-month turns, natural population growth won't be very significant for any race unless the IR lasts a very long time. Magical means can perhaps be researched, but let's leave that to after the game has begun.



*Definitions*

*Power Level (PL) is a measure of disposable power that can be used at an immediate notice during the Turn. It represents your armies, magical items and cold hard cash. It's not tied to the territories, but to your faction as a whole. It is what you use to make war, Infiltrate, research High Magics and bribe your allies and enemies.

*Industrial Capacity (IC) is the measure of the productive capacity of the territories. It represents the value of your factories, mines, farming and so on. In other words, the aspects of your wealth that cannot be liquidated on a short notice but builds the foundation of your productive economy. At the end/beginning of each Turn it decides how many Power Points (PPts) you can spend in your template.

*Power Points exist only between Turns, it is what your IC turns into and it is what you spend on technological research, industrialization, creation of armies and such. 
It is also what you use to upgrade your armies to the next highest level of PL in the Alternative method described in the chapter about War.



*Addendum 1:*

 It would be best if everything but the most secret of plans eventually found their way to the IR-threads, for the sake of making it a good read, but you don't have to post your semi-IC conversations and negotiations on the board.

I only really need to be told what you have agreed to and with whom and only if you believe you need me to know. If I don't know something I'll do nothing about it and if that's what you want that's what you'll get.

Generally I'd have to say your PCs are powerful and cunning enough to find ways to talk to each others without spies finding out about it (unless you want them to find out about it, or are being sloppy). But as soon as you put anything into motion, as soon as it goes from talk to action, you will have to tell me or it simply will not happen.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2004)

As per William Ronald's advice, I will extend a couple minor claims to lands already within or adjacent to my borders, these being the Hraak and Suss Forests, and the Blemu Hills.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, I will claim Ivid The Undying to make situation more interesting. What is Ivid`s history? What exactly is he?




Ivid the Undying was the last High King of the old Empire of Aerdy, a nation that once held all the lands from Furyondy to Sunndi but later fell into internal decay.
Ivid the Undying tried to halt the nations descent into weakness, but trough his incompetence and paranoia only made the situation worse until the Great Kingdom finally collapsed after the Greyhawk Wars.

He currently dwells in the ruins of his old capital Rauxes, behind an impenetrable sphere that blocks both mundane and magical entry, where he rules his dwindling legion of devils and undead.

He would be willing to ally with anyone who could bring him back to power over the kingdom he lost.



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Done deal, dropped the Ice Elves and claiming the Nippon Zindia thingy  History will be up today or tomorrow.




No trolls either? Or maybe there are trolls in Zindia? 

Don't feel bound by the (rather lame) names of the territories. Your faction can be anything you want (though not obscenely powerful), and doesn't necessarily have to have any Indian or Japanese characteristics. 




			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> And it is really nice to see people from 3rd IR returning, thank you for your advice, William Ronald. Where exactly are Hellfurnaces located? Isn`t there a trully detailed map of the main continent online?




Yes, I really owe William Ronald a huge thanks for that. And as huge a thanks for all of you for joining .




			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> I'd like to apologize briefly to Edena, I mixed up some of my claims.
> 
> Earlier, I claimed Rary, thinking he had a relationship with Eli Tomorast described in Dungeon 112.  However, re-reading said Dungeon, it was actually Robilar who Eli was connected to.  If I'm not mistaken, Robilar and Rary have a connection anyway, so I'll just go ahead and claim Robilar.




Rary, Robilar and the (name?) desert are all yours, Anab.




			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Btw, I'm claiming an additional region. I'll just shamelessly go ahead and claim Oerth
> 
> *Plants flag*
> 
> Somebody stop me!




Claim all you want, Forsaken One, but that claim is rather contested and you wont have any influence at all in most of the territories in question. 



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Then I'll claim the whole crystal sphere, and all alternate Oerth's out there.
> 
> I'll leave those things to Serpenteye to allow or disallow. I think my realm is big enough as is for the start of the game, though.




And I'll claim the Big Bad and eat you all. 
---
Rel Astra, Medegia, North Province, The Sea Barons, South Province and the forests within and between those territories are all part of your United Kingdom already.
The only "holes" in your realm are Edena's Drow city and Rauxes. Otherwise your control extends from the Glorioles in the south to the Bone marsh in the north.
 The Bone Marsh is unclaimed, and has a common history with the lands of Aerdy (your lands). You can claim that territory if you want it. It would be quite a minor addition to your power.


----

The rules have been improved, and can be considered finished. They are posted on page one and that post will be updated if I come up with some new ideas.
Technology has been made more expensive, Magic has been made a bit more powerful on the battlefield and the rules have been generaly cleaned up and explained a bit better.

A big thanks to James Head for help with the format and to Edena for compiling my commentaries.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 7, 2004)

After some consideration I think I'll take up Ye'Cind the elven demigod of music, magical songs, and bards as my PC if that's alright with Serpenteye. He seems to be a good match with what inklings I initially had about the IR and my actual faction. If he were only the patron of elvish pirates, ninjas or dinosaurs as well it would be perfect.  

What's the course of action for defining NPCs and NPC organizations in your factions? Is that post and gain approval as well? I've been busy with formatting the compilation documents, but I've got lots of ideas for defining my ill-defined territories further?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> As per William Ronald's advice, I will extend a couple minor claims to lands already within or adjacent to my borders, these being the Hraak and Suss Forests, and the Blemu Hills.




The Hraak and Suss forests are yours. The Blemu hills are a part of the Bone March. You can claim the whole area and either come to an agreement with Knight Otu (who I just suggested could choose it, but really you are just as eligible) or you could fight it out.

--
Generally, minor natural features are not claimable. They are generally parts of a larger area. Major forests and mountain-ranges, or minor areas that are in an isolated location that can not easily be designated as a larger territory can be claimed separately. 
For example, Adri Forest, or the Hellfurnaces are claimable (or claimed) as separate territories, Veluna City Park is not.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> After some consideration I think I'll take up Ye'Cind the elven demigod of music, magical songs, and bards as my PC if that's alright with Serpenteye. He seems to be a good match with what inklings I initially had about the IR and my actual faction. If he were only the patron of elvish pirates, ninjas or dinosaurs as well it would be perfect.
> 
> What's the course of action for defining NPCs and NPC organizations in your factions? Is that post and gain approval as well? I've been busy with formatting the compilation documents, but I've got lots of ideas for defining my ill-defined territories further?




Pirates...  So, your faction is also going to be Evil? 

He's yours. 

You can define your PC and NPCs freely. Just keep in mind that you (most of you) have few druids and don't go too overboard with high-level NPCs, because your Epic PL will be limited.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 7, 2004)

Serpenteye, I have a rules question. I understand that Industrial Capacity is cumulative, if I invest Power Points in it on 1st turn, it will affect the number of power points I can spend in 2nd turn. But if I won`t put any PP into IC on 2nd turn, it will stay the at the same level on 3rd turn, right?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2004)

Alright, then, I will indeed place a claim on the Bone March.  And Melkor: [sblock]If the reason you're wondering where the Hellfurnaces are is because you wish either to claim them or to enter the surface world through them, be warned that the Wolf God does not brook competition.  If you're just idly wondering, they're in the southwestern Flaeness, marked in yellow on Guilt Puppy's map.[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, I have a rules question. I understand that Industrial Capacity is cumulative, if I invest Power Points in it on 1st turn, it will affect the number of power points I can spend in 2nd turn. But if I won`t put any PP into IC on 2nd turn, it will stay the at the same level on 3rd turn, right?




Yes, that's right. The only way of losing IC is to ruin the province, by scorched earth warfare, massive pillaging, High Magic or natural catastrophies.
Your effective IC (the amount of PPts you get out of the province each turn) can also be reduced by reducing the population in the territory. When the required population-level has been restored you will again get the maximum PPts from the IC.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2004)

Serpenteyes, I'd like to append these "notes" to my claim:

Instead of Psionic Demons, it will be Psionic Fiends (Demons, Devils, Yugolloths, etc).

In addition to my beholders and illithids, I'll add a share of Aboleths to my legions. With them come more low level slaves.

I'd like to add various Psionic Aberrations to my claim.

And (per William's advice) I'd like to claim some Illithid spelljammer vessels. Though there numbers should be really small (a handful at best), as they are relics of ages past.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 7, 2004)

> No trolls either? Or maybe there are trolls in Zindia?
> 
> Don't feel bound by the (rather lame) names of the territories. Your faction can be anything you want (though not obscenely powerful), and doesn't necessarily have to have any Indian or Japanese characteristics.



Wait for the history, there will be plenty of trolls and little oriental


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Serpenteyes, I'd like to append these "notes" to my claim:
> 
> Instead of Psionic Demons, it will be Psionic Fiends (Demons, Devils, Yugolloths, etc).
> 
> ...




That's all good. Ehm, you know what I mean . It adds even more flavour, but is not really a huge power-up for your faction.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 7, 2004)

Okay, I have a basic idea of what I want to do.

Firstly, I hereby give permission for my e-mail to be posted in the megapost, it is: estickgold@gmail.com

I was thinking of running a group of small, relatively nondescript nations that are a front for a circle of powerful psions.  I'd be looking at playing a high level psion, having relatively few territories, and large quantities of magic (possibly also something like the infiltrator trait in reverse to represent the trouble with trying to infiltrate a nation backed by very powerful telepaths).

This said, my problem is that I have really no knowledge of greyhawk, so I'm looking for suggestions on where I could place myself.  Thanks all.

Also, what is the ruling for how much population/power points/IC/PLs we have at the start?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> These are reasonible inclusions. I Would like to claim (with Serpenteyes aproval) The Adri Forest, Gnatmarsh, Celedon Forest, Gamboge forest.




Eh, sorry. I was mistaken before, confusing the Gamboge with the Phostwood   .
It does look like Edena has claimed the Gnatmarsh, or perhaps the lower Nesser river-valley, but the other territories are yours.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Okay, I have a basic idea of what I want to do.
> 
> Firstly, I hereby give permission for my e-mail to be posted in the megapost, it is: estickgold@gmail.com
> 
> ...




The Iron League (Idee, Sunndi, Onnwall, IronGate and the Iron Hills) could fit well as a front.
I'm not sure about giving out any special bonus for telepaths, but PLs can not be infiltrated so your high-level psions are safe.

Your power will vary from faction to faction, but though you will not all be equal you will all be viable.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 7, 2004)

Serpenteye, can I assume my faction has outposts in Underdark all around the continent? It seems that Duergar are not described well in Greyhawk setting, but they most likely concentrate in few large cities like Drow, but  are not that numerous, propably having only 2 or 3 major cities compared to the 12 of Drow. Now Kuo-Toa, they have high mental stats(Int 13 and Wisdom 14), so I would expect their society to be highly advanced, does anyone know more about them? 

But Kobolds, Troglodytes and underground Goblins are scattered in large tribes, however those directly ruled by Gallador`s Vampire children might be forced to create larger strongolds. They are considered property, ruled with iron fist by Vampire Lords and their lesser Undead servants, and those that rebel usually join the mindless Undead minions. There are also Human, Elven and Drow slaves, but they are relatively rare and not used as canon fodder.( Any self-respecting Vampire will rather drink elf`s or human`s blood than Kobold`s!).

And there is also Gallador`s capital, Shavarash, great city of Vampires, but its location isn`t common knowledge.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 7, 2004)

Also, I assume I don`t need to follow the rules that Vampires are all Chaotic Evil? I want my PC to be Lawful Evil. I remember I have seen a thread in a House Rules with Vampire template that grew in power with age, I will look for this.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks, Serpenteye, those areas look good.

What I meant by being hard to infiltrate was essentially that a network of psions have already infiltrated it, and have a vested interest in keeping it that way.  Those who evade the official forces of the government are quietly "disappeared" by the psionics.

Just a thought.

In a little while I'll post a basic background/profile of my group.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 7, 2004)

Creamsteak, 

Are them Spelljammers Oerth based, or based somewhere else in grayspace? (The dark side of the diskplanet Spectre, perhaps, where there was an illithid trading post before the sphere was sealed?) 

We need to know for writing the background for Zeldas/My faction.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 7, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Also, I assume I don`t need to follow the rules that Vampires are all Chaotic Evil?



 They don't have to anymore, they can be any evil alignment.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 7, 2004)

First off, I'd like to offer a big hand to Guilt Puppy for putting together a FANTASTIC editable Risk-style map.  I love the zoom feature.

That said, it's still not quite finished - we need to add more colors, naturally, as we've got more factions now, and someone else seems to have taken Maure Castle (the scalawags!  I'll see them out on the ears!)  However, I feel obliged to offer recompense to Guilt Puppy in some way for this amazing work, though I'm not sure how.

Also, Edena, here is text you can cut and paste to my faction in your megapost - this should save your tired carpal tunnel.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok, did up a LGG style writeup of my faction. I know my population might seem large for an "elven" nation, but it's an awfully big area and mostly filled with sprites. No lollipop kids jokes, please.

[sblock]
Mare Mysticum

Proper Name: Mare Mysticum Alliance
Ruler: The Court of Winter Moons; Her Lunar Majesty Xin Hope, Queen of the Winter Moons (NG female elf Cle3/Sor10), and her consort, the illustrious Wae Sinde (actually the demigod Ye'Cind in disguise), and administered by her son, Vin Barros, Prince of Elvenkind (CG male elf Brd7)
Government: Hereditary feudal monarchy consisting of only elves, few half-elves, and many sylvan and fey races.
Capital: Coronel
Major Towns: Coronel (pop 3,000), Meadow (pop 8,000)
Provinces: The Kingdoms of the Marches (21 major fiefs governed by Marchwards), the Elven Forest (a protectorate enforced by ancient treats and many powerful sylvan races), the Faerie Court (a separate court within the Court of Winter Moons consisting solely of fey), the Temple of Sehanine (clerics under the semi-autonomous rule of Wae Sinde), and the thirteen remaining districts of the Elven Nation (referred to as Mystics)
Resources: Foodstuffs, cloth, rare woods and spices, horses, gems I-IV, musical knowledge
Coinage: Coronel (pp), queen (gp), moon (sp), and song (cp)
Population: 850,000 - Fey 60% (half-fey elves 20%, thorns 13%, spriggans 11%, satyrs 10%, petals 10%, dryads 9%, grigs 8%, nixies 5%, pixies 3%, redcaps 2%, sirines 2%, nymphs 2%, shimmerlings (uncounted)), Half-elf 25%, Elf 20% (faerie 65%, gray 20%, high 15%, wild 5%), 3% Treant, 1% Halfling, 1% Human
Languages: Sylvan, Elven, Suloise (Celestial Imperium dialect)
Alignments: CG, CN, NG*
Religions: Elf Pantheon (mostly Seharine and Ye'Cind)
Allies: Celestial Imperium (trade)
Enemies: Fireland, Gigantea
History: See flavor text
Conflicts and Intrigues: I wrote this up for the 5th IR, that should be sufficient conflict and intrigue.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 7, 2004)

Okay, here's a write-up, in the style of the megapost to save typing:

E-Mail (with permission) estickgold@gmail.com 
PC:  Sephir, Human Psion (Telepath) 30 (LN)
Powers:  The Iron League, The Ascendants, Psion network 
Color on map:  Grey (If that’s not taken)
Territories on map:  Sunndi, Idee, Onnwall, Irongate, Iron Hills 

The Kabalim are a group of vastly powerful psions based in what is now the Iron League.  The Kabalim as an organization date back far further than that, however, and indeed the history of the revolt in Irongate is also part of the history of the Kabalim.  Origins of the Kabalim are unknown, but they have been in the south of the Great Kingdom since its creation.  It has been theorized that they were refugees from the Baklunish Empire or perhaps the Suel Imperium, but if records of their early home exist, then they are kept secret.

It was the Kabalim that fomented the rebellion of the Iron League against the Great Kingdom, and once this had been done they took steps to keep their investment secure.  Every spy sent into the League disappeared mysteriously, every informer returned with false intelligence or turned traitor and spilled their information to the League.  On the other side, League armies seemed to know exactly what the plans of their enemies were, and made good use of this information.  Meanwhile, the Kabalim worked.

The Kabilim have one purpose, one goal, one ideal.  They intend to attain the power of gods.  The Kabalim long believed that none of the gods of Greyhawk truly ruled with justice or wisdom, condemning them as foolish and uninterested in humanity.  The removal of Flanaess from the multiverse simply made them more sure of their cause.  The races of Flanaess needed gods, and they intended to become them.

The Kabalim is led by a circle of nine psions of incredible power, known as the Ascendants, who devote their time and energy only to their task of divine ascension.  This circle is headed by a human man known as Sephir, a telepath of unimaginable skill, said to have been able to probe the minds of the gods themselves.  It is unclear how long the current Ascendants have ruled the Kabalim, because their names are rarely known, and they live unnaturally long lives, but it is clear that Sephir has ruled for over three hundred years, and is said to be ageless.  Beyond the Ascendants, the Kabalim control a hidden network of psionic agents hidden throughout the league, whose sole purpose is to defend the Kabalim’s interests by keeping the League powerful.

It is important to note that the Kabalim are not evil.  They do not seek power for the sake of oppression or personal gain, but because they believe that someone must take control of what they consider a world without leadership, and they see themselves as the right ones to do this.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll have to delay the posting of my history, as my schoolproject has taken up just about all of my time, combined with the fact that I haven't been feeling well last couple of days. So just a note I'm still around.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 7, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle, some background on the relationship between your faction and mind:

[sblock]

Quoted from Dungeon Magazine issue 112:

"...A decade later, an adventurer who had discovered Tomorast's passage but failed to penetrate the Unopenable Doors spoke of his exploit in the City of Greyhawk's legendary Green Dragon Inn.  Word soon passed ot the Wizard Mordenkainen, a shadowy figure with a finger on the knife's edge upon which the city balanced.  He and his apprentice Bigby, Yrag the Lord, and Riggby, patriarch of Boccob the Uncaring, set out to try their hands at passing the unpassable.  With the aid of a minor artifact known as the _Silver Key of Portals_ [which you may still have - I'll pass the statistics for that artifact on to you if Serpenteye lets you have it, you'll have to ask him], Mordenkainin and his companions entered the dungeon twenty five years ago.  They slew Tomorast and most of his agents, robbed the place of much lore and wealth, and departed for greater challenges elsewhere.
Three [years] ago, Eli Tomorast returned from the dead..."

Later in the module:

"...He hopes to found a strong friendship with the two, to gain their trust and support, so that once he's made his discoveries here and in the castle he'll be able to use this friendship to ally with Lord Robilar himself [this has already happened] and gain his assistance in striking down Mordenkainen and the Circle of Eight in glorious revenge [this hasn't happened yet]."

So odds are that you won't like me and I won't like you.

[/sblock]


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi,

I'd prefer that nobody else had access to Spelljammer forces in the beginning the game, but our faction (me and Airwhale).

Our idea is move the timeline onward and alter things like what went around Greyspace during last decades, past Greyhawk wars and all that.

There isn't much evil creatures with power left around Greyspace (unless you want to counter, Airwhale).

Sheesh, I am confusing myself too. Anyway, I wish to claim ports of call for us (according to book such exist within City of Greyhawk and City of Dyvers at least). This doesn't raquire control of cities, just the ports.


Serpentseye/Airwhale

[sblock]
Also, our claim about spelljamming forces consist hanging around these places, they make up the Greyspace. Suns added for complite's sake.

Kule - 10 million miles (2 hours to Oeath) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
Raenei -  20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
(Liga - Sun)
the Moth, planetoid orbiting Liga
(Anti-Liga)
The Grinder
Edill
Gnibile 
Conatha
Ginsel
Borka
Greela
The Spectre
[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think everyone who makes an adjustment to their factions from now on who could do it in the style of the mega-post like Nac Mac Feegle would be doing all of us involved in putting some order into this a great service. And if you don't? no biggie, just saying that the mega-doc is up to 43 pages - and I haven't had time to update SERPENTEYE's updates yet even.   

And sooner or later I'm going to have to take a break and catch up with my painting obligations in a rather more larger way than my goofing off with this will allow for a while. Real life, feh.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 7, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Nac Mac Feegle, some background on the relationship between your faction and mind:
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...




Ummm, I think you got me confused with someone else.  I'm playing the Iron League and an unknown group of Psionics.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 7, 2004)

For those of us not having the LGG, could someone post the population of existing countries?


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 7, 2004)

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Serpentseye/Airwhale
> 
> [sblock]
> Also, our claim about spelljamming forces consist hanging around these places, they make up the Greyspace. Suns added for complite's sake.
> ...




Serpentseye/Zelda

[sblock]
Why is this in an sblock =) 

I think some of these planets we will have more of a claim to then others.  I think that the crecent planet of Ginsel would make the ideal home base, as it has an atmosphere very close to Oerth, citys, mineral deposits, etc. I would also expect to have major holdings in the cluster of planets in Greela, including the elven crystal-ship growing planet. At the same time, I think that the moon of Kule/Celene would make an exceptionally poor holding, as it has no atmosphere. I personally don't care if there are other spelljammers out there, but I would like Zelda and I to be the primary grayspace power. Unless someone else really wants to have spelljammers, of course. Then we can just modify our faction description. 

Expect some major posting/emails from me tonight suggesting what may have happened to all of the planets in the past 20 years.

[/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 7, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Ummm, I think you got me confused with someone else.  I'm playing the Iron League and an unknown group of Psionics.




But you do count the Circle of Eight among your powers?

Edit: My bad!  I didn't realize that the Circle of Eight was actually the PSIONIC equivalent.

*Xael*, this is for you then:

[sblock]

Quoted from Dungeon Magazine issue 112, and described likewise in the classic module _Mordenkainen's Fantastic Adventure_:

"...A decade later, an adventurer who had discovered Tomorast's passage but failed to penetrate the Unopenable Doors spoke of his exploit in the City of Greyhawk's legendary Green Dragon Inn.  Word soon passed ot the Wizard Mordenkainen, a shadowy figure with a finger on the knife's edge upon which the city balanced.  He and his apprentice Bigby, Yrag the Lord, and Riggby, patriarch of Boccob the Uncaring, set out to try their hands at passing the unpassable.  With the aid of a minor artifact known as the _Silver Key of Portals_ [which you may still have - I'll pass the statistics for that artifact on to you if Serpenteye lets you have it, you'll have to ask him], Mordenkainin and his companions entered the dungeon twenty five years ago.  They slew Tomorast and most of his agents, robbed the place of much lore and wealth, and departed for greater challenges elsewhere.
Three [years] ago, Eli Tomorast returned from the dead..."

Later in the module:

"...He hopes to found a strong friendship with the two, to gain their trust and support, so that once he's made his discoveries here and in the castle he'll be able to use this friendship to ally with Lord Robilar himself [this has already happened] and gain his assistance in striking down Mordenkainen and the Circle of Eight in glorious revenge [this hasn't happened yet]."

So odds are that you won't like me and I won't like you.

[/sblock]


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 7, 2004)

Airwhale.

Agreed.

It was sblock, because I kinda liked to try how it works, and because I didn't want to give away all those places, since non-spacejamming factions, probably don't have any ideas they even exist. they are more familiar with planes. Heh, just wanted to keep some mystery for now. Otherwise not really a spoiler, of course.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the advice William Ronald - not knowing a whole lot about Greyhawk myself any help in that line is alsways nice. 

 So, as per a few of William Ronald's suggestions, I would like to clarify a few sources of power in my currently claimed territory. The Silent Ones, the Elves of the Dim Forest, the people of the Good Hills, the fey of the Axewood, and the Wood Elves of the SIlverwood (and their mead!) have all pledged allegiance to the League. I would also like to lay claim to the Stark Mounds bordering Sterich.

 Having done some reading, I even understand what most of these things mean!


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok, did up a LGG style writeup of my faction. I know my population might seem large for an "elven" nation, but it's an awfully big area and mostly filled with sprites. No lollipop kids jokes, please.
> 
> Population: 850,000




The population actually seems very low for your faction. I would expect a population of several millions in a territory of that size. The maximum amount of IC you would get per turn in the beginning of the IR with that kind of population is only 13 (850'000 x 1+2 /200'000 = 12,75) 
That's nothing.

With a population of 8'500'000 your maximum IC (if your provinces were upgraded enough) would be 128, which is more respectable. 

Nevertheless, these examples makes me consider reconsidering the costs of technology and high magic... 



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Okay, here's a write-up, in the style of the megapost to save typing:
> 
> E-Mail (with permission) estickgold@gmail.com
> PC:  Sephir, Human Psion (Telepath) 30 (LN)
> ...




I believe the Circle of Eight is claimed by Xael, so I'm afraid you can't have it. The other claims are ok.

Good write-up. It's interesting with a strong Neutral faction in that region, there's just no predicting what they might do...




			
				Venus said:
			
		

> I'll have to delay the posting of my history, as my schoolproject has taken up just about all of my time, combined with the fact that I haven't been feeling well last couple of days. So just a note I'm still around.




Don't worry, I still have to assign Population, IC and PLs for every faction and territory on the planet (and some off planet). We're not starting until some time next week. 
Hope you feel better soon.




			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Nac Mac Feegle, some background on the relationship between your faction and mind:




Nac Mac is not the one who controls the Circle of Eight. Your hate would be better directed against Xael. 




			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'd prefer that nobody else had access to Spelljammer forces in the beginning the game, but our faction (me and Airwhale).
> 
> ...




Queen of Heaven Indeed, huh Zelda  . 
You don't control all of greyspace, that would make you far too strong, but you hold enclaves, colonies and ports of call on all of the major planetoids.
Most of the worlds of greyspace are unpopulated wilderness or wastelands, though there are a few (planetbound) NPC civilizations out there for you to conquer.

I'll grant you ports outside Dyvers and Greyhawk where you have legal rule and autonomy. Those particular ports are too small to give you any IC or significant population, but they are yours nevertheless.  

Even though you are the major Spelljamming faction I can't take away the few vessels owned by some of the other players. If you want to rule the skies unchallenged you will have to take steps to make it so... 
Keep in mind that the Elite and Epic PLs of your enemies can reach your bases by teleportation.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I think everyone who makes an adjustment to their factions from now on who could do it in the style of the mega-post like Nac Mac Feegle would be doing all of us involved in putting some order into this a great service. And if you don't? no biggie, just saying that the mega-doc is up to 43 pages - and I haven't had time to update SERPENTEYE's updates yet even.
> 
> And sooner or later I'm going to have to take a break and catch up with my painting obligations in a rather more larger way than my goofing off with this will allow for a while. Real life, feh.




You have been doing a great job with this, I'd say you deserve a rest .




			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> For those of us not having the LGG, could someone post the population of existing countries?




That would be really useful, so pleace do.

I reserve the right to disregard some of what the LGG might say if I feel that its information doesn't make sence in this context.
Generally, fantasy worlds have far too small populations considering their level of technology. Europe in 1500 had a population of about 90-100 million people. I'd expect that the Flannaes, being somewhat more plagued by monsters, would have a population of about 60 million sentient beings. 




			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Serpentseye/Zelda
> 
> I think some of these planets we will have more of a claim to then others.  I think that the crecent planet of Ginsel would make the ideal home base, as it has an atmosphere very close to Oerth, citys, mineral deposits, etc. I would also expect to have major holdings in the cluster of planets in Greela, including the elven crystal-ship growing planet. At the same time, I think that the moon of Kule/Celene would make an exceptionally poor holding, as it has no atmosphere. I personally don't care if there are other spelljammers out there, but I would like Zelda and I to be the primary grayspace power. Unless someone else really wants to have spelljammers, of course. Then we can just modify our faction description.
> 
> Expect some major posting/emails from me tonight suggesting what may have happened to all of the planets in the past 20 years.




 I agree completely.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Zelda,

You have mail re: our factions history,who exactly is in it, things we should claim, etc. 

Just want to emphsize that I'm very flexable here... not wedded to any ideas. =)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 8, 2004)

I have just completed a massive upgrade to the megapost (the roster on page 1.)
  Please check your listing and power, everyone.  If there are any errors or changes you desire, please tell me.
  And I still need colors from some of you.

  Furyondy and Veluna and some of the other nations in that area are still unclaimed.

  I have a recommendation:

  I recommend that the following nations and groups go to the League of Athyr and Eluvan:

  The Nation of Furyondy
  The Nation of Veluna
  The Nation of Bissel
  The Lorridges
  The Lortmils
  The Kron Hills
  The Dapple Forest
  The Iron Forest
  The Gnarley Forest
  The Welkwood
  The Wild Coast
  The Free City of Verbobonc (unless Airwhale and Zelda claim it)
  The Free City of Dyvers (unless Airwhale and Zelda claim it)
  The Knights of the Hart.
  The Knights of Luna (unless Xael claims them)

  This will put the League of Athyr on a par with Knight Otu's Empire of Aerdi, William's Baklunish Confederation, Melkor's Druocracy, Jame's League of the Mare Mysticum, and the other Major Powers in the IR.

  OR:

  Eluvan, Bugbear, Thomas, and Xael could divy these countries up among themselves.  All run appropriate powers for such a claim, and have nations close to the ones listed above.

  Or someone else could put a claim on them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, can I assume my faction has outposts in Underdark all around the continent?




You can, but that might actually make you more vulnerable than if your power was more concentrated. Travel in the Underdark is quite time-consuming, and not all cave-systems even connect. 
You have an advantage, though, of being able to live in the deepest and most remote of locations since your Undead don't need breathable air. The living live much nearer to the surface where vents and cracks in the rock can bring fresh air down to them.

---

I have no idea if Illithids require oxygen to breathe. Since they are living creatures and are able to survive in an oxygen-rich environment I would assume so.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Also, I assume I don`t need to follow the rules that Vampires are all Chaotic Evil? I want my PC to be Lawful Evil. I remember I have seen a thread in a House Rules with Vampire template that grew in power with age, I will look for this.




No, no. They just have to be Evil (though there are very few exceptions to the rule).




			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Thanks, Serpenteye, those areas look good.
> 
> What I meant by being hard to infiltrate was essentially that a network of psions have already infiltrated it, and have a vested interest in keeping it that way.  Those who evade the official forces of the government are quietly "disappeared" by the psionics.
> 
> ...




That's more an issue of policy than any particular innate resilience to subversion. (plenty of factions have access to arcane spellcasters and they're just as good at telepathy as the telepaths  :\ . It's DnD.)
 If you immediately crush any foreign attempt at usurpasion it will have the same effect, your ruthlessness and focus will probably discourage further attempts and infiltrators will seek easier targets.

Oh, and please rename your Circle of Eight.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> But you do count the Circle of Eight among your powers?
> 
> Edit: My bad!  I didn't realize that the Circle of Eight was actually the PSIONIC equivalent.




Now I'm confused.
 Nac Mac, please name the organization in question to someting other than the Circle of Eight, or I shall never be able to keep track of them both.



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice William Ronald - not knowing a whole lot about Greyhawk myself any help in that line is alsways nice.
> 
> So, as per a few of William Ronald's suggestions, I would like to clarify a few sources of power in my currently claimed territory. The Silent Ones, the Elves of the Dim Forest, the people of the Good Hills, the fey of the Axewood, and the Wood Elves of the SIlverwood (and their mead!) have all pledged allegiance to the League. I would also like to lay claim to the Stark Mounds bordering Sterich.
> 
> Having done some reading, I even understand what most of these things mean!




Granted.
But Axewood, the Good Hills and Silverwood are too insignificant geographical features to be considered territories on their own. They are already counted as parts of Keoland and the Duchy of Ulek respectively.

You don't have to claim every little fold or copse in the land, people. They are part of a package-deal. 




			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Airwhale.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> It was sblock, because I kinda liked to try how it works, and because I didn't want to give away all those places, since non-spacejamming factions, probably don't have any ideas they even exist. they are more familiar with planes. Heh, just wanted to keep some mystery for now. Otherwise not really a spoiler, of course.




I have a feeling that most of the factions on Oerth will look closer to their own borders for enemies...


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 8, 2004)

> You don't have to claim every little fold or copse in the land, people. They are part of a package-deal.




 Ah, okay. That's what I figured, but since William Ronald specifically mentioned those areas as places I should claim I decided I'd go ahead and do so. 

 Edena's list of other places I should claim scares the frell out of me. But I'll try it on anyway. 

 So, consider a claim officially staked in all those. 

*faints*


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 8, 2004)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> Creamsteak,
> 
> Are them Spelljammers Oerth based, or based somewhere else in grayspace? (The dark side of the diskplanet Spectre, perhaps, where there was an illithid trading post before the sphere was sealed?)
> 
> We need to know for writing the background for Zeldas/My faction.




There may be illithids still left scattered across grayspace, but that's not related to my claims. I'm claiming all the remaining illithids of the underdark. While it might be possible for me to gain the aid of those particular vessels later in the game, I don't think it would make sense to possess them at the start. As a matter of fact, because of my PCs crazed and (under normal circumstances) heretical actions (including devouring the brains of other mind-flayers of the highest tier of society), they may in-fact be HOSTILE with my faction. My ships would be relics from the old Illithid empire that havn't seen real use in decades of isolation.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I have just completed a massive upgrade to the megapost (the roster on page 1.)
> Please check your listing and power, everyone.  If there are any errors or changes you desire, please tell me.
> And I still need colors from some of you.




Looks good . Thanks.



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Ah, okay. That's what I figured, but since William Ronald specifically mentioned those areas as places I should claim I decided I'd go ahead and do so.




Hmm, well. William Ronald certainly knows a lot more about Greyhawk than I do. (That's not false humility but the absolute truth.) Still, my intuition is telling me that not all those tiny geographical features are independent functioning countries on their own. I have my doubt that most of them are distinct enough to be considered territories in the IR. The surrounding greater countries would surely consider them to be parts of their nation at the very least.

It's no big deal, and it all adds up to the same thing anyway, so do it any way you like.



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Edena's list of other places I should claim scares the frell out of me. But I'll try it on anyway.
> 
> So, consider a claim officially staked in all those.
> 
> *faints*




Be afraid, be very afraid...
No, seriously, I think you made a good choice. And it makes things a lot easier for me. The territories are yours.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 8, 2004)

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> I'd prefer that nobody else had access to Spelljammer forces in the beginning the game, but our faction (me and Airwhale).




But that wouldn't be any fun, would it  .

Don't expect me to contest your partial control of grayspace. That would be suicide, especially when my center of power isn't based there. I'm sticking to the deep dark underdark for the time being.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 8, 2004)

Much thanks Edena. My "mini-mega post" looks about right for the start of the game.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 8, 2004)

Some info from the Grayspace book to chew on while I am waiting for a responce from Zelda...

Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet which I am suggesting to be our main base of operations, has a population of over 3 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits). 

In my proposed claims, this planet has been unified under our rule.

Whatcha think, serpenteye?

EDIT: Looks like most of those deposits are in the form of a hard, metamorphic , marble like rock, as well as many gems.  The rich heavy metals and rare ores have already been mined, and are in use on the surface.  Hense, a form of recycling is enforced.

EDIT 2: I think I'd like for all of our initial holdings to add up to between 3/4ths and 7/8ths the population/production of a major power.  Does that sound about right?


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

Serpenteye the Mighty said:
			
		

> The population actually seems very low for your faction. I would expect a population of several millions in a territory of that size. The maximum amount of IC you would get per turn in the beginning of the IR with that kind of population is only 13 (850'000 x 1+2 /200'000 = 12,75)
> That's nothing.
> 
> With a population of 8'500'000 your maximum IC (if your provinces were upgraded enough) would be 128, which is more respectable.
> ...




I know it seems low, but it's actually really high for a mostly elven-fey kingdom just guesstimating by looking at the examples provided by Celene (pop 140,000) and the Lendore Isles (pop 41,000) in the LGG. Sure, I've probably got more land than say...Ahlissa (pop 3,836,100) - but we're elves. If you think about it a lot of these factions aren't going to have a heaping load of people in them, just strong bases of demihumans and monsters. Humans and goblins/orcs could dominate the IR pretty easy with the population rules and no modifiers just because their population expectations are so high?

Personally I thought you did it intentionally, for a much slower game (where no faction could possibly dominate for several years (4 turns=year) of the game.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm just trying to do the 'busy-work' so as to help Serpenteye and Guilt Puppy.
  'Busy-work' is just that:  it takes little thought, but it takes a lot of time.  Time which Serpenteye and Guilty Puppy need for the MUCH MORE rigorous and difficult work of working on the rules and creating the map.
  And, of course, it helps for the Gamemaster to know who is playing, and who is playing what, and to have it all neatly arranged in front of him!  (James, I owe you bigtime on those sblocks.)

  Demon Athiest, where are you?  I need input from you.
  Gnomeworks, are you playing?
  Can I assume Mr. Draco isn't playing?

  Could everyone who is playing look at their faction on my megapost (roster list of players and powers) on page 1, and tell me if I got your power right.  If you have any additions, corrections, or mistakes to correct, just tell me and I'll do it.  It's a cut and paste situation, mostly, now that I have the Roster Template down pat.

  Again, there is confusion on your faction Color.  I need clear and specific statements as to what your Color is.
  I will then state your Color on your roster, and Guilty Puppy can look at that, and color you in appropriately (I'm going to color Geoff, which I claimed, in for myself.    )

  As for the rules, I haven't read them yet.  Not the new ones, at least, on this thread.  Been too busy with the busy-work.
  However, considering that everyone is still sorting out their powers, and that some players (like Demon Athiest) have yet to chime in, I have a little time left.

  Besides, my drow and yuan-ti are a peaceful bunch.  All they want is peace, goodwill among drow and elves, and mutual respect among all.  They wouldn't dream of starting a shooting war.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2004)

My powers appear to be accurately described.  My only remaining concern is whether I need a name for my dominion.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 8, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Eh, sorry. I was mistaken before, confusing the Gamboge with the Phostwood   .
> It does look like Edena has claimed the Gnatmarsh, or perhaps the lower Nesser river-valley, but the other territories are yours.




Fair enough, what about the flinty hills?



Okay I went over your rules and have a few thoughts:

1.concerning the upgrading of armies.  
while the upgrading rules are clear and understandible (as is most of the ruleset,way to go serpenteye), I do have a question concerning something not addressed. If there is an army which has been active for several turns and has been in several battles, is it possible for that army to spontaniously upgrade. 


> The only way to learn new skills and abilities in DnD is to gain experience points. The main way of gaining experience points, as it is presented in the DnD rules, is killing things...



An army which has been in and survived several battles certainly has been killing things. This is really a yes/no question, I just want to know if it is possible. It doesn't really matter how (on your end) a army would qualify for upgrade (most likely you would look at an army and say "whoh, the've sure suffered let's give 'em an upgrade). If the ansewer is no then it does'nt matter.

2. thoughts on infiltration:
first, on the funding of uprisings: Once you are in a position of subversion, can you raise armies from region, simulating suporting rebels. I would recomend, that if you were to allow this that you limit creation to militias, that there be a small PP cost, and that the rebel militias can not leave the region or be disbanded by the Attacking player (only by the defending player by spending PP, in effect agreeing to the rebels demands.)Furthermore a limit to the number of rebel militas needs to be imposed, perhaps one rebel milita per degree of subversion. Finally, a die role to determine if the rebells can be icited to uprise (after the PP are spent to incite them of course)

Second, on the issue of misinformation: 
 What would be required to send "misinformation" to another player, without letting them know it's real source. Lets say that I as Nyrond want to let leak that Keoland is planning an attack against the Iron Leauge in hopes that the two will go to war. However I don't want either Keoland or the Iron Leauge to know that I sent the message. Should I pehaps send in my pre turn e-mail a section marked _Misinformation_. Then the Iron leauge has a spy in keoland territory, then a die role to determine if this gets misinformation included in the report. just a thought.

Third. Feeding a spy false info.
You said that a power can attempt to spot a spy in a turn and once detected they can excise them. However what if I should instead decide to keep the spy arround and only let him discover incorrect information. how would that be handled.

Finaly let me say what a wonderful job your'e doing and that I'm looking forward to getting squashed by Iuz and the great kingdom in turn one.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 8, 2004)

Edena and Guilt Puppy make my color Green


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 8, 2004)

Edena, good work on my faction description.  (I admit that I, myself, had little to no idea of what was actually IN the Bright Lands.  I'm planning to go pick up the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer sometime tomorrow.)

My message to Nac Mac Feegle was redirected to Xael, however - and I'm not sure if it should be completely public knowledge at all.  Not many people know about Mordenkainen's various exploits, I would think.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 8, 2004)

Oops, I didn't realize that the Circle of Eight was already the name of something.  Sorry, I'll rename it, or else add/subtract a psion or two .

Out of curiosity, does someone know the population of the provinces of the Iron League?

EDIT:  I changed the name, so that should be clearer now, sorry for the trouble.  Also, Edena, I think Serpenteye decided I didn't have the infiltrator ability, so that should be taken off and the changed name put up (sorry for the confusion).


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 8, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Oops, I didn't realize that the Circle of Eight was already the name of something.  Sorry, I'll rename it, or else add/subtract a psion or two .
> 
> Out of curiosity, does someone know the population of the provinces of the Iron League?




From the LGG:
Irongate: 71,000
Onnwal: 85,500
Idee: no information found
Sunndi: 125,000

of course these are post-war figures from twenty years ago. plus Serpenteye said that the numbers seemed kinda low so expect a "baby boom" of (I would guess) at least 25% growth.

I did a web search on Idee and came up with this from The Official History of the Greyhawk Wars  by David "Zeb" Cook



> With a newly enlarged fleet and armies from the steaming jungles, the Brotherhood struck fast and hard. Idee and Onnwal collapsed in a single stroke, undone by traitors within and invaders from the sea. Irongate proved stronger. Despite appearances, Cobb Darg had known the precise origin of the aid that Irongate had received, and used that knowledge to his best advantage. Just before the Brotherhood armies closed in, Darg expelled or executed every agent he could find. When the armies did arrive, Darg met them with his customary skill and energy. Safe from betrayal, Irongate stood, the last bastion of freedom in the Iron League.



///


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, more changes to the roster.

  Eluvan, I've added all those extra countries and places to your power:  your power has considerably more people in it now, especially faerie
  Anabstercorian, I took out the extra text you talked about.
  Bugbear, I put Green in as your color.
  Nac Mac Feeble, I've made the changes you requested.

  I'm giving the Free City of Greyhawk and the Free City of Dyvers to Airwhale and Zelda, since they made a claim on those cities much earlier.  
  The Free City of Verbobonc goes to Eluvan, however.

  Does anyone here remember the Crown and Scepter of Lordly Might from the 1st Edition DMG?  What was the third item in that trio of artifacts?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 8, 2004)

Incidentally, Menzoberranzan (which was a big drow city on Toril) only had 20,000 drow.  It had about 60,000 humanoids in addition.

  So I'm guessing the 12 cities of Eclavdor (my power) all either have less than 20,000 drow, or just barely over 20,000 drow, plus whatever humanoid and undead populations exist in each.
  Altogether, perhaps 180,000 drow live in the 12 cities of Eclavdor, averaging 15,000 per city.  Another 500,000 to 1,000,000 humanoids live within the 12 cities, and somewhere around 5,000 servitor undead ranging from zombies to spectres (of course, that number can be increased quickly, if someone INSISTS on attacking the PEACEFUL drow of Eclavdor.   )

  The Vault of the Drow should have an official population count.  Can't find it, though.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 8, 2004)

Edena, 

I think, according to Serpenteye, we just have ports in those citys.  We do heavy trading in those citys though, I beleve.  

We also claim a port in Ironclad, BTW.

As I read GraySpace, I'm seeing that these ports are simply just plots of land and rivers though.  Nothing to write home about. =)

Don't bother changing our claims now though, I'm preparing a list of claims that I will post when Zelda wakes up and we can converse a bit.

Darn Europe and it's wacky time zones.

Edit: It's the Crown, Scepter, and *Orb* of lordly might, I beleve.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

Here are those population figures from the LGG someone wanted, along with the Pop/200k for base IC.
[sblock]
Name			Population =	(Population/200k (Base IC Assuming Minimum =1))

·	Alhissa		3,836,100	          =19
·	Bandit Kingdoms	   475,200		=2
·	Bissel			   123,880		=1
·	Blackmoor	  	   110,000		=1
·	Bone March		   310,000		=1
·	Bright Lands 		     26,500		=1
·	Celene			   140,000		=1
·	Dyvers			   128,000		=-1
·	Ekbir			1,960,000		=9
·	Frost Barbarians  	   144,500		=1
·	Furyondy		1,481,800		=7
·	Geoff              	                 70,000		=1
·	Gran March      	   254,600		=1
·	Greyhawk        	   160,000		=1
·	Highfolk           	     46,000		=1
·	Ice Barbarians    	   158,800		=1
·	Irongate           	     71,000		=1
·	Iuz, Empire Of    	   700,000		=2
·	Keoland		1,800,000	            =9
·	Ket		  	   275,000		=1
·	Lendore Isles	   	     41,000		=1
·	Lordship of the Isles	   266,000		=1
·	North Kingdom	2,618,200    	          =13
·	Nyrond		2,618,200                  =13
·	Onnwal		     85,500	 	=1
·	Pale			   395,000		=1
·	Paynims, Plains of the    500,000		=2
·	Perrenland	               468,000		=2
·	Pomarj			   476,000		=2
·	Ratik			   138,500		=1
·	Rel Astra & Solnor 	   380,000		=1
·	Rovers of the Barrens	     35,000		=1
·	Scarlet Brotherhood	(tens of thousands)	=1
·	Sea Barons		   154,000		=1
·	Sea Princes		   420,000		=2
·	Shield Lands		     27,000		=1
·	Snow Barbarians	   209,000		=1
·	Sterich			   144,000	=	1
·	Stonehold		     55,000		=1
·	Sunndi			   125,000		=1
·	Tenh			   195,000		=1
·	Tiger Nomads		   104,000		=1
·	Tusmit			   273,000		=1
·	Ulek, County of	   370,000		=1
·	Ulek, Duchy of	   392,000		=1
·	Ulek, Principality of       538,400		=2
·	Ull			   277,400		=1
·	Urnst, County of	   682,200		=3
·	Urnst, Duchy of	   751,850		=3
·	Valley of the Mage	     10,000		=1
·	Veluna			   668,800		=3
·	Verbobonc		   178,800	=	1
·	Wolf Nomads		   120,000		=1
·	Yeomanry		   305,900		=1
·	Zeif			1,628,300		=8
[/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 8, 2004)

I checked the population count total and it came to 28 million people, give or take a couple hundred grand.  I recommend all population counts be doubled to increase it to approximately 60 million people, as Serpenteye estimated.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

Hundred percent population growth in 20 years? Who has recovered that most infamous of artifacts, The Spanish Fly? Sheesh.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 8, 2004)

I've started a new thread in Rogue's Gallery for the PC's of the 5th IR, if you feel like it.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

That pushes the total to around 52,186,000 according to my rough estimates.
[sblock]
Name			Population	

Alhissa			7,000,000	       
Bandit Kingdoms	  	  900,000		
Bissel			  300,000		
Blackmoor	  	  220,000	
Bone March		  620,000	
Bright Lands 		   63,000	
Celene			  280,000	
Dyvers			  300,000	
Ekbir			4,000,000	
Frost Barbarians  	  300,000	
Furyondy		3,000,000	
Geoff              	  150,000	
Gran March      	  510,000	
Greyhawk        	  300,000	
Highfolk           	  100,000	
Ice Barbarians    	  300,000	
Irongate           	  150,000	
Iuz, Empire Of    	1,400,000	
Keoland			3,600,000	
Ket		  	  525,000	
Lendore Isles	   	   80,000	
Lordship of the Isles	  525,000	
North Kingdom		4,200,000	
Nyrond			4,200,000
Onnwal			  170,000
Pale			  700,000		
Paynims, Plains of the  1,000,000		
Perrenland	        1,000,000		
Pomarj			1,000,000		
Ratik			  280,000		
Rel Astra & Solnor 	  720,000		
Rovers of the Barrens	   70,000		
Scarlet Brotherhood (2x tens of thousands)
Sea Barons		  300,000		
Sea Princes		  840,000		
Shield Lands		   60,000		
Snow Barbarians		  400,000		
Sterich			  290,000		
Stonehold		  110,000		
Sunndi			  250,000		
Tenh			  400,000		
Tiger Nomads		  200,000		
Tusmit			  600,000		
Ulek, County of		  740,000		
Ulek, Duchy of		  800,000		
Ulek, Principality of   1,000,000		
Ull			  550,000		
Urnst, County of	1,300,000		
Urnst, Duchy of		1,400,000		
Valley of the Mage	   20,000		
Veluna			1,200,000		
Verbobonc		  300,000		
Wolf Nomads		  240,000		
Yeomanry		  610,000		
Zeif			3,400,000		
=52,186,000
[/sblock]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2004)

Those figures didn't include many of the minor territories; for example, only the Pomarj and Bone March of my territories are included, leaving out the bulk of the woods and mountains wherein the overwhelming majority of my population is.  The question is, are those populations not included, being entirely uncivilized and mostly nonhuman, or were they included in larger regional figures?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 8, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Guilt Puppy*, the link says map-test.  Will another version of the map be produced before the game starts?




Correct, just need to get in there and fix one or two things (right now the only "must-do" on my list is figuring out why the broken territories are broken)... That, and password-protect (or just hide) the editing portion, so people (other than me  ) can't go messing with it (not that I expect anyone would, but no reason to make it an option, heh.)

Some words on the Scarlet Brotherhood, and my "PC" of sorts:

I'll be playing on behalf of the Elder Brothers, the elite of the Scarlet Brotherhood. Their names, powers, and numbers are unknown, even within much of the organization (and perhaps even to one another), but it is generally assumed that they are a mixture of monks, wizards, rogues, and clerics of Wee Jas, each around twentieth level. (Although the public doctrine of the Scarlet Brotherhood shuns magic, it is clear that this is not put into practice among the higher ranking members... Indeed, the deeper one looks at the organization, the less it appears that they have any coherent doctrine at all.)

As for the organization itself, its true politics and hierarchy are obscured by a careful system of secrecy. First, all members are required to take an oath to divulge as little information as possible, including that given to members lower in rank, or, more accurately, members who are under one's authority. Second, all members who hold any authority are instructed to give intentionally misleading and inaccurate information to their lowers, and are generally made to understand, themselves, that some of the information _they_ are given is misleading.

As a result of this, attempts to infiltrate and unravel the organization's true structure have lead only to the conclusion that it may be impossible to unravel. Instances have been uncovered in which auhtority appears to run in circles: That is, one member has authority over another, who has authority over another, and so on leading back to that original member. In such cases, it appears that no member in the cycle was aware of its existence, each believing  to know the "true" hierarchy which was hidden from there superiors. How instructions are fed into such a system from above is unclear; it has been proposed that there may be no "above," that the Elder Brothers are in fact a myth, and that the organization has dissolved under its own secrecy into a system with no true authority, whose actions and doctrines are the manifestation of thousands of interconnected whims and beliefs, systematically distorted until they no longer resemble any one power's vision of what the Brotherhood should be. Whether or not this is true, its appearance is enough to render any underlying, rigid structure invisible to those outside.

Regardless of this, no organization so large can function without charismatic leaders, and the Brotherhood has its fair share. It can be assumed from their code of secrecy that no member would be allowed to become a public figure were he to hold any significant influence in the organization, but their role in focusing the hearts and minds of its membership is no less important. Indeed, it is probably the sense of fanatical devotion that these speakers engender which allows an organization so strangely-knit to function in harmony as a coherent unit, rather than breaking off into factions or otherwise acting out of congruence.

Chief among these speakers is Brother Abbon Craylor, no doubt an accomplished member of the Brotherhood in his own right. It is his domain to handle the most important public and diplomatic affairs on behalf (or at least in the name) of the Elder Brothers. His history appears to lie primarily in espionage, and there are suspicions that such work continues, even when he is on apparently diplomatic journeys.

_(Not sure if Serp prefers a concrete, singular person to an intangible group of figures... In general, I'd prefer to have the Elder Brothers considered my "PC", but if it's important to have that classed individual attached to the title, Abbon Craylor, Rog17/Mnk8)_


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Those figures didn't include many of the minor territories; for example, only the Pomarj and Bone March of my territories are included, leaving out the bulk of the woods and mountains wherein the overwhelming majority of my population is.  The question is, are those populations not included, being entirely uncivilized and mostly nonhuman, or were they included in larger regional figures?



I just pulled my initial figures directly from the LGG as listed in that book. I really didn't look further into the figures, but I sort of operated under the assumption that the figures were a bit inferior because they didn't count "monstrous" populations and because in most cases "actively" controlled territories are a bit softer than the effectively controlled territories. Mostly I posted them because someone asked, and because I wanted to demonstrate why I didn't think my population figure for the Mare Mysticum was too low. 

Then I saw the implications for IC figures, so I thought that was important to mention too, going by the rules as they are some people are going to be suffering quite a bit from the long shadows of the hugely populated nations of  Greyhawk no matter how many fat epic wizards they have in residence to resist oppression. And I don't want to suddenly find an NPC faction of The Empire of Lynn at my own southern doorstep populated with 10 billion massively breeding orcs who are laying railroads either, so a little bit of it's self-interest.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow!  Lots of stuff.  Hope I didn't miss anything.

The more I learn about my territories, the more I think that reuniting the Elves in some fashion will be a goal.  I'm writing the faction background (OK, I will be... soon... but it's in my head!), and how the Church, Celene, Yeomanry and the Pale ended up in the same boat.  Also in mental progress are various missives to various other faction leaders, most of which contain more substance than "Suck eggs, you Vecna wannabe." 

In the meantime, there are two (2) claims I'd like to contest- the Knights of Luna and Celadon forest, one of which is a mostly Elven orginization and the other of which is on Celene's doorstep.  If I've got it right.

Also, Serpenteye, since Queen Yolande is so beloved by Elves in general, would it be appropriate to, along with the general small levels of control possesed by the Church of Tritherion, to have general small levels of control in the various Elven places?

I think in general, IC should be measured fractionally, since the 200,000 population marker is kind of big and there will be lots of 5% infiltration.

Melkor- the WotC Vampire Lord template.  Of interest, perhaps.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

Some elves you mean, since as far as I know the western Oerthian elves are all part of my faction and honestly except for some pilgrims I and perhaps some high level communications I don't think we'd be in touch with the rest of the elves at all. Or, for that matter, most anyone. Though, perhaps, it might be worthwhile considering the possibilities that the elf and faerie of both sides of the world could find some middle ground . . . at some point. I mean, other elves are isolationist, but we're maintaining an absolute cloister.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Airwhale.

I am awake now, and reading through your ideas. If I am correct we have about 10 hour time difference. 

Serpentseye:

Aye, sir.  
I discuss with Airwhale a bit more about claims and then you heard something a bit less insane.

Creamsteak,

Yep. Agreed there.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2004)

It seems the Greyhawk history for the Elves goes something like this (and William Ronald can correct any mistakes).

[sblock]The elves, as you know, were created from the blood of Corellon Larethian, shed in battle with Gruumsh.  But this blood was spilt in the name of his betrothed, Sehanine Moonbow.  Sehanine considered the elves her children, too, and loved them.  She created a realm of dream and fancy, where desire dictated reality and there was no hardship.  She invited her children with loving arms to come to dwell in paradise forever, and leave the "lesser races" to Oerth (there seems to be the possibility that this was in response to Tharzidun attempting to uncreate reality).  Many of the elves, naturally good-hearted, were appalled by the idea of abandoning Oerth to its fate, turned their back on Sehanine, and dispersed (some swore themselves to Chaos, and became the Valley Elves (in the Valley of the Mage); some swore themselves to Law, and went west to the Empire of Sufang.  Other elves regard both of these groups with _extreme_ ambilvalence).  Half of the elves went with Sehanine.  This history has the birthplace of the Elves being in the Flanaess, altough a number of the Elves who remained in Oerth formed the "Kingdom of Miranda," of unknown location.  (Info from here.)

Nowadays, Sehanine's clerics, known as the People of the Testng, try to undo the split caused by their goddess and reunite the Elven race.  Like their goddess, they preach uninvolvement with the other races.  Queen Yolande's policy of strict neutrality during the Greyhawk wars is attribute to their influence, and it is rumored that the death of the Prince Consort was done at their hand because he displayed too much interest in humankind.  (This is the background I'm using for Celene, although I don't know how canon it is.  Scroll down or do a wordsearch for "Celene.")

The Lendarl islands (or Lendore, or Spindrift), formerly ruled by a council of five powerful mages and having a human population on one of the chain, was subjected to a bloodless coup by the People of the Testing during the Greyhawk Wars.  They exiled the humans.  Celene has made no comment on the matter. (See this and scroll way the heck down or do a wordsearch for "Lendore.")

The history I'm writing up in fact has the People of the Testing falling out of favor (since the faction is human-friendly and far from isolationist and neutral), but the reuniting of the Elven race still a priority.  One of the messages I'm composing is to you, reccomending a solid alliance and offering, unconditionally, any defensive aid you might need.

_Also of interest- In one history (I linked to it at some point, on this thread or the last- I'll try and find it again.  Edit: found it), which was not necesarily canon, of the western nations of Greyhawk, the very northwest portion of the continent housed a fractured Elven empire (broken down into 4-5 states).  The interesting part is that there was supposedly a link to a faery plane called "Elfland", which might be related to Sehanine's realm (although there's some crossover between the material and elfland, and I think Sehanine's offer was a one-way trip).  There's some relation between the region's name "Minaria" and "Miranda," the elven kingdom of unknown location._

*Ignore the italicized above, it'm 99% sure it's not canon.*

Okay, I think I figured it out.  The little sticky-outy bit of earth labled "Elven Lands" is Miranda.  Skip Williams sayeth "Elven Lands: It seems that eleven seafarers crossed (the) Solnor Ocean millennia ago and established a kingdom upon this peninsula."

Anyway, just some info.  We probably _should_ hash out how the Elves ended up the way they are, so we're on the same page in terms of history.

Addennum: Miranda is described as being in "far-off Orannia" and you go "over the Solnor" to reach it.  Solnor is the name of the Sea by the Sea Barons of the Great Kingdom.
[/sblock]

Help from someone who knows the canon would be _greatly_ appreciated.

Other stuff:

Celadon forest isn't where I thought it was, but see below.

Places with potential partial elven claims (again, none of these would be rock solid, but would represent the fealty elves pay to the Queen.  The quoted text is from Canonfire, and is Serpenteye's to ignore or allow as he will):

The Adri: 
[sblock]_"The elves here are bound in a small kingdom ruled by a lord who wants nothing to do with either the gnomes of the Flinty Hills, the men of Ratik, the men of North Kingdom, or the dwarves of the Rakers, distrusting them all. Keeping his nation isolated, he believes, is the key to survival. While he trades with other peoples, he carefully watches them when they are in his territory."  _The local lord might be amenable to relations with Yonlande, perhaps regarding himself as a vassal.[/sblock]
The Bramblewood Forest:
[sblock]_"How many elves live in this vast forest is uknown, as most of it is claimed and owned by Ket. It is thought, however, that the elves live in their own separate cities, away from the main Kettish populations." _  Living away from the Kettish population seems like a good bet for Celene's influence.[/sblock]
The Dim Forest and the Oytwood:
[sblock]_"These elves are coming into increasingly unfriendly relations. Representatives of both groups travelled together to Celene over ten years ago; when they came back, the two groups came into a slowly rising, but defiintely troublesome, quarrel. Opposing viewpoints over what to do in the wake of the Geoff-Keoland situation are not the cause of the argument, but they are making things worse. Humans who visit are often pressured to take sides in the debate, or to act as impartial messengers, as the elves do not seem to want to go into each others' territory. In any case, however, visitors from Gran March, certain dwarves in the Lortmils, and even northenr Keoland are not well received."_ Control of any kind over these groups would result from Celene's mediation and reconciliation of the two groups.[/sblock]
The Celadon Forest:
[sblock] _"The elves of this region have always preferred to maintain their independence from humans, and while they bear man no animosity, they would prefer to send him on his way as soon as possible. This city houses the largest elven city in the Flanaess, outside those of Celene. These elves deal well with the Urnstmen, but past and present injustices by the Nyrondese mean that they trade little and care even less for the people of that region. King Lynwerd has calmed tentions to prevent civil war, but he cannot calm the anti-Nyrondal flames of resentment boiling here."_ The anti-Nyrondese sentiment is pretty canon, I think, and would seem to allow Celene a much firmer hold than the actual surrounding contry. [/sblock]
Dreadwood:
[sblock]_"The elves of this region live in three different cities in the east, center and west of the forest. Half-orcs and dwarves are wise not to show their faces in this region, nor are citizens of the Yeomanry, the Sea Princes, or Gran March welcome in elven households."_  The isolationism of these elves makes them less likely to listen to the newly open Celene, although they would have approved of Yolande's previous neutrality.[/sblock]
Fellreev Forest:
[sblock] _The elves within this region are savage and violent, as ready to fight each other as the local humanoids, monsters, or bandits. All attempts to tame the elves have failed, and indeed the grugach, who have many positions of power here, ceremonially kill men and dwarves._ Seems more likely to be NPCs opposing Iuz then officially allied with Celene, although they'll try.[/sblock]
The Gamboge Forest:
[sblock] _"The elves who dwell here are friendly and good, but fiercely independent. They trust no one of either the Pale or Nyrond, knowing well that both states could covet their territory. Luckily, with the Pale being occupied elsewhere and Nyrond having its own difficulties, they enjoy relative peace, except with the humanoids and monsters of the wood._ "Fiecely independent" doesn't bode well for them being in the faction, but some influence is possible since, again, Queen Yolande has significant pull.[/sblock]
The Gnarley Forest:
[sblock] _"The elves of this region are the most classic version-rustic, green-clad people with pointy ears who are masters of the wilderness. While they treat well with the people of Verbobonc, they are wary of any attempts by Furyondy or Dyvers to intrude on their territory, gravely distrust most of Greyhawk, and outright hate the people of the Wild Coast."_  This lot seem to be good candidates.[/sblock]
Grandwood Forest: 
[sblock]_"The elves here have a long tradition of being freebooting bands of raiders and heroes, packing up their tents, tipis and even collapsible treehouses, moving their towns to avoid being captured by enemies. They consider Ahlissa to be their greatest foe, though they have little love for the people of the Hestmark Highlands or Rel Astra either, only treating with their fellows in the Lone Heath. "_ They dislike the great kingdom, meaning they're likely to be independent of them, which means Celen has a good chance of gaining influence here.[/sblock]
Nutherwood/Phostwood:
[sblock] _"The elves here are suspicious of most outsiders except the Flan, with whom they are strong and brave friends. Strong allies of the Tenha, the two peopls have often aided each other in matters of war against their mutual enemies. The two peoples share many cultural and life elements as well, though the elves find the incorporation of Oeridian architechture and battle tactics into Tenha society to be somewhat annoying."_ Again, more likely to be NPC's vs. Iuz.[/sblock]
Rieuwood/Menowood:
[sblock]_"While allied with the Sunnd, and the dwarves of the Hollow and Hestmark Highlands, the elves of these regions are suspicious of Holgi Hirsute and his dealings with the Oeridians of Irongate and Onnwall. They deal/dealt well with Idee, often exchanging goods and information between peoples."_  I don't know who Holgi Hirsute is.  This territory seems no more likely than any other as a target of Celene's influence.[/sblock]
Spikey Forest/Sable Forest/Hraak Forest/Timberway: 
[sblock]_"The elves in these forests, surrounded by barbarians, prefer to live apart from their neighbors, although they can reflect the tendencies of their human neighbors: The Hraak people are cruel and savage: the Sable people are cold and aloof, those of the Timberway friendly and jolly, and those of the Spikey Forest strong and brave."_  Too far flung and diverse for any sort of major influence.[/sblock]
Vesve: 
[sblock]_"As part of the grand alliance of good that has flourished here for milennia, the elves of the southern Vesve are good, kind and honest. They worked with the brave Flan warriors in what is now Furyondy before the migrations, and they will continued to do so with the modern nations against Iuz, the Horned Society, or whoever else their foe is this day. Those of the north, however, are isolationist and almost xenophobic towards humanity, blaming men for the evils of Iuz and the Society, and bitter from the endless fighting they must endure against humanoids in that region."_  Primary control seems to go to Furyondy.[/sblock]

Highfolk also seems a good candidate, but I can't find as much information about that.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 8, 2004)

*Edena*



> Melkor's Druocracy



You did it last IR and you are doing it now, and we have to stop this. I noted it twice already in these 2 threads and I'll note it again.

I am not Melkor and Melkor is not me. I am not the Forgotten One but the Forsaken One. 

I know there's alot of info to digest but it isn't the most difficult of names. Else just name me TFO, I don't care. But it is rather awkward that you keep messing up my name, either misspelling it, converting it, or confusing me with someone else.

This might especially be hindersome in the player lists and their claims so I hope to have this sorted out right now who is who and all that.


The weird thing is, in the Megapost you have it all sorted out and named correctly hehe and in other posts you keep confusing me and Melkor haha. So I don't know what triggers it but it's just funny hehe.



> - Troll/Sahuagin Druocracy (Zindia, Nippon, Nippon Dominion, and all adjacent waters, large undersea territories in the Pearl Sea) - these represent large numbers of druids, very large forces of trolls, very large forces of sahuagin, large forces of underwater animals, large forces of servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, large forces of servitor humans, possibly sizeable forces of faerie and unseelie, and possibly other forces




You could change this to: these represent large numbers of druids, very large forces of trolls, large forces of sahuagin, forces of underwater animals and possibly other forces.

I can assure you that I have no servitors, no seelie of any kind and the underwater animals I poses are solely in service as steeds and allies of the Sahuagin. My primaire emphasis lies strongly on the trolls. I'll put a history up later today that should explain a bit.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

[SBLOCK]


			
				 Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> The elves, as you know, were created from the blood of Corellon Larethian, shed in battle with Gruumsh. But this blood was spilt in the name of his betrothed, Sehanine Moonbow. Sehanine considered the elves her children, too, and loved them. She created a realm of dream and fancy, where desire dictated reality and there was no hardship. She invited her children with loving arms to come to dwell in paradise forever, and leave the "lesser races" to Oerth (there seems to be the possibility that this was in response to Tharzidun attempting to uncreate reality). Many of the elves, naturally good-hearted, were appalled by the idea of abandoning Oerth to its fate, turned their back on Sehanine, and dispersed (some swore themselves to Chaos, and became the Valley Elves (in the Valley of the Mage); some swore themselves to Law, and went west to the Empire of Sufang. Other elves regard both of these groups with extreme ambilvalence). Half of the elves went with Sehanine. This history has the birthplace of the Elves being in the Flanaess, altough a number of the Elves who remained in Oerth formed the "Kingdom of Miranda," of unknown location.



Which is approximately where I'm saying my faction is. Across the Solnor along the Mare Mysticum, more intrinsically allied with the Temple of Sehanine and the fey than most elves. I hadn't caught the name before. I don't see why the "Elven Nation" _shouldn't_ be properly known as Miranda. I was also bouncing around the notion of the implication that Queen Xin - as the Queen of Winter Moons - is the counterpart to the now non-existent King of Summer Stars in the Flanaess.


			
				More Mr. Hobbes said:
			
		

> The Lendarl islands (or Lendore, or Spindrift), formerly ruled by a council of five powerful mages and having a human population on one of the chain, was subjected to a bloodless coup by the People of the Testing during the Greyhawk Wars. They exiled the humans. Celene has made no comment on the matter.



My writeup of the Mare Mysticum nations has a different approach for getting rid of the humans. We breed them away and only accept the finest of them for consideration to allow in. Then they're given lands in the buffer state that surrounds the actual elven lands.


			
				Yep said:
			
		

> The history I'm writing up in fact has the People of the Testing falling out of favor (since the faction is human-friendly and far from isolationist and neutral), but the reuniting of the Elven race still a priority. One of the messages I'm composing is to you, reccomending a solid alliance and offering, unconditionally, any defensive aid you might need.



I'm not sure that it would be as much of a priority for my faction though, since the Sehaninian clerics in my faction are probably almost as powerfully represented as the Ye'Cindians - and while no one knows it right now, that personage is actually in attendance (probably desperately trying to figure out why he's the only one of the Seldarine picking up the phone anymore).


			
				Powerful said:
			
		

> Also of interest- In one history , which was not necesarily canon, of the western nations of Greyhawk, the very northwest portion of the continent housed a fractured Elven empire (broken down into 4-5 states). The interesting part is that there was supposedly a link to a faery plane called "Elfland", which might be related to Sehanine's realm (although there's some crossover between the material and elfland, and I think Sehanine's offer was a one-way trip). There's some relation between the region's name "Minaria" and "Miranda," the elven kingdom of unknown location.



I used a concept from that though in my writeup. The "Elven Forest" of the Mysticum is pretty otherworldly and isolated. It has a faerie court, thousands and fey and treants. It's actually got more population than the entire rest of my kingdom, and it's probably less hospitable to outsiders in general. It's also where I placed the Temple of Sehanine. I can't help it if some guys decided to name it Elfland  There aren't many elves in there really, but I doubt many people would find it particularly fun to find themselves in a section of that wood where there _weren't_ elves.


			
				Absolutely said:
			
		

> Anyway, just some info. We probably should hash out how the Elves ended up the way they are, so we're on the same page in terms of history.
> 
> Addennum: Miranda is described as being in "far-off Orannia" and you go "over the Solnor" to reach it. Solnor is the name of the Sea by the Sea Barons of the Great Kingdom.



Which is still pretty irrelevant, since sea travel to and from the Mysticum would be pretty solidly stupid for any number of reasons. Fireland probably has giants, the ocean currents there should be pouring down harsh icy water from the arctic , the Tharquish Empire is most likely a no foolin' sea power with another big empire - The Empire of Lynn - breathing down it's neck, and mostly because we left the rest of the world for a good reason. 

There's definitely a pilgrimage route to the area (unless someone picks up the Celestial Imperium and shuts me down on general principle) through the southeast mountains somewhere and the Empire of Lynn, Gigantea, and Fireland have a good idea I'm there - but the Mysticum simply isn't an externally focussed power. While the Flanaess elves have been impacted by contact with humans over the centuries, the Mysticum elves are most likely just as alien to those elves as humanity thanks to their close contact with the fey.
[/SBLOCK]

As far as canon goes though, I'm having no luck at all coming up with an issue number for that elusive Skip Williams Dragon article on greater Oerth. I'm not particularly worried about it though, I think my writeup on the Mysticum is pretty solid actually. Good call on Miranda though, is that one of Gygax's daughters too? In Greyhawk tradition, I took the liberty of naming my Queen after an anagram of my own daughter's first name. All Hail, Xin Hope!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2004)

[SBLOCK]







			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> While the Flanaess elves have been impacted by contact with humans over the centuries, the Mysticum elves are most likely just as alien to those elves as humanity thanks to their close contact with the fey.




Don't be so sure- Celene is often referred to as "The Fairy Kingdom" and includes no small amount of fae.  In any case, Queen Yolande will be making earnest attempts at an alliance, no matter how alien or introverted you seem.  She's pretty passionate about this subject.   And I expect we'll have plenty of mutual interest once Vecna shows up.
[/SBLOCK]



			
				James "Seen and" Heard said:
			
		

> As far as canon goes though, I'm having no luck at all coming up with an issue number for that elusive Skip Williams Dragon article on greater Oerth. I'm not particularly worried about it though, I think my writeup on the Mysticum is pretty solid actually. Good call on Miranda though, is that one of Gygax's daughters too? In Greyhawk tradition, I took the liberty of naming my Queen after an anagram of my own daughter's first name. All Hail, Xin Hope!




There's a bit of text attributed to Skip Williams here in a .rtf file.  Cool about the anagram thing, I didn't know that.

There's a tonne (I keep on wanting to say -ton, but the censor will foil me, so I will settle for the British spelling as a sign of emphasis) of ancient history here, including a bunch of Elven stuff at the bottom (do a wordsearch for "The Olven Calendar").  It also tells us why we should be _Very, Very Afraid of Vecna._   Also worth looking at by anyone else who wants the ancient history of the Suel empire and its end.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

The rtf cites the issue! Yay, does anyone have the 1996 Dragon Annual with this article on it?

As far as Vecna goes, Vecna who? I mean, the people of the Mare Mysticum haven't been particularly concerned with keeping up to date on current events in the Flanaess. We're probably more likely to know the latest songs than something as crass as mere politics


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2004)

Y'Cind probably noticed the Four Hundred Years war (Vecna killing lots of Elves, including the High King, the destruction of the northeastern kingdom of the elves, the defacement of their cities, etc., etc., etc.)  He was there, after all.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, but he hasn't been in the Mysticum that long. It's just off the beaten path and just the sort of place frightened elven demigods might find themselves in if they decided that they needed to "think things over." Plus, he's a lover not a fighter. Depending upon how badly things go in the IR he (and the rest of my faction) might become more militant, but right now jumped up once-mortal demigods stuck on Oerth are probably uniformly scared less and I doubt Ye'Cind would be any exception.

So anyway, Ye'Cind is in serious incognito and hiding out in the court as the consort of the Queen (a lover I tell you). He's probably not been there long, just since the Seldarine became inaccessable (though he might have been a long term infrequent visitor to the Mysticum for a long time; always incognito and mostly because he's probably got a rather enormous (by his standards) following in the region). The only real reason he's in charge as the power behind the throne even is because I doubt anyone besides the treants and the faerie court are in any position to deny his no doubt obscene charisma - and they might not want to. 

How _do_ you bring it up, "Oh, and I just wanted to tell you dearest, I'm a god- a great big golden god," without getting an "Of course you are dear, now fetch me my slippers?" Right now I can't quite shake my notion of writing him up as a sort of elvish cross between Dudley Moore and Keith Richards, who just happens to also have a serious Mozart moment or three and a halo. I suspect that he's got more than one persona though, depending on how divine he's feeling on Mondays and how much of the spark of Corellon is knocking out the tocks on his clock.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2004)

That description is wildly amusing.  I can't wait to play....


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Anyway, just some info.  We probably _should_ hash out how the Elves ended up the way they are, so we're on the same page in terms of history.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Help from someone who knows the canon would be _greatly_ appreciated.
> ...





You can add claims to territories which have not yet been claimed by another player. 

You do seem to have a very good claim on some other territories (Celadon in particular) so maybe you could come to an agreement with the other players who have been granted control of those territories?

You would have a considerable influence in the other territories, even though other factions may be dominant. The Elves there may resent their human overlords, and even actively fight against them in some cases but their small numbers and the numbers of human settlers in the forests ensure that they are not sovereign nation states.
Other elves may have resigned themselves to the necessity of turning to their closer powerful human neigbours for protection against other powerful nearby humans rather than turning to distant Celene. The great empires of the flannaes have only grown greater and stronger in the past 20 years. The Elves in Greater Nyrond, the League, Highfolk and the Vesve would probably be considered in this category.




			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> You did it last IR and you are doing it now, and we have to stop this. I noted it twice already in these 2 threads and I'll note it again.
> 
> I am not Melkor and Melkor is not me. I am not the Forgotten One but the Forsaken One.




Edena, the Forsaken One is right. There's not really any reason to confuse the two. Anyone can make mistakes in writing, or simply misremember, but when it becomes a habit it becomes a problem.
It's no big deal (for me), but try to remember it in the future.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> That pushes the total to around 52,186,000 according to my rough estimates.
> [sblock]
> Name			Population
> 
> ...




This looks a lot more realistic to me. I'll probably increase the populations of the orc and goblinoid regions further, because they're such prodiguous breeders.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Those figures didn't include many of the minor territories; for example, only the Pomarj and Bone March of my territories are included, leaving out the bulk of the woods and mountains wherein the overwhelming majority of my population is.  The question is, are those populations not included, being entirely uncivilized and mostly nonhuman, or were they included in larger regional figures?




They'll be assigned separately, I doubt they were included with the human countries.




			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Correct, just need to get in there and fix one or two things (right now the only "must-do" on my list is figuring out why the broken territories are broken)... That, and password-protect (or just hide) the editing portion, so people (other than me  ) can't go messing with it (not that I expect anyone would, but no reason to make it an option, heh.)
> 
> _(Not sure if Serp prefers a concrete, singular person to an intangible group of figures... In general, I'd prefer to have the Elder Brothers considered my "PC", but if it's important to have that classed individual attached to the title, Abbon Craylor, Rog17/Mnk8)_






It's really up to what you would prefer yourself. The only thing that will be different is the role-playing. 
As far as I'm concerned variation is a good thing.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Then I saw the implications for IC figures, so I thought that was important to mention too, going by the rules as they are some people are going to be suffering quite a bit from the long shadows of the hugely populated nations of  Greyhawk no matter how many fat epic wizards they have in residence to resist oppression. And I don't want to suddenly find an NPC faction of The Empire of Lynn at my own southern doorstep populated with 10 billion massively breeding orcs who are laying railroads either, so a little bit of it's self-interest.




Since I've decided to include population as a factor in the IR in the first place, and decided that population would affect your production, there's no escaping the fact that big nations have the potential to be a lot more productive than small nations. It doesn't matter how many factories you build if you don't have the labourers to fill them.
Your people, as all those old slogans say, are your most important asset. Any faction can win the game but some of you are going to have to use different strategies than others. Perhaps a small but strong faction can not afford to let its big neigbour remain that populous...



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Also, Serpenteye, since Queen Yolande is so beloved by Elves in general, would it be appropriate to, along with the general small levels of control possesed by the Church of Tritherion, to have general small levels of control in the various Elven places?
> 
> I think in general, IC should be measured fractionally, since the 200,000 population marker is kind of big and there will be lots of 5% infiltration.




You will have quite a considerable influence with the Elves in the Flannaes, but the Elves in the other parts of the world have their own mythology and their own heroes.

And yes, definately.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> Some info from the Grayspace book to chew on while I am waiting for a responce from Zelda...
> 
> Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet which I am suggesting to be our main base of operations, has a population of over 3 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).
> 
> ...




3 million people is a decent amount. In addition to all your other claims your total population would be about 3'500'000 people, which is on the low side of high but considering your other advantages quite nice.

-
Do you have the figures on the other planetoids?



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I know it seems low, but it's actually really high for a mostly elven-fey kingdom just guesstimating by looking at the examples provided by Celene (pop 140,000) and the Lendore Isles (pop 41,000) in the LGG. Sure, I've probably got more land than say...Ahlissa (pop 3,836,100) - but we're elves. If you think about it a lot of these factions aren't going to have a heaping load of people in them, just strong bases of demihumans and monsters. Humans and goblins/orcs could dominate the IR pretty easy with the population rules and no modifiers just because their population expectations are so high?
> 
> Personally I thought you did it intentionally, for a much slower game (where no faction could possibly dominate for several years (4 turns=year) of the game.




I suppose that if your population is only fey and elven your numbers make sense, but maybe the Kingdom of the Marches could contain a few million humans? I'll probably change the equation for the maximum IC to something less severe, but that won't change that population is a major factor in the game.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to do the 'busy-work' so as to help Serpenteye and Guilt Puppy.
> 'Busy-work' is just that:  it takes little thought, but it takes a lot of time.  Time which Serpenteye and Guilty Puppy need for the MUCH MORE rigorous and difficult work of working on the rules and creating the map.
> And, of course, it helps for the Gamemaster to know who is playing, and who is playing what, and to have it all neatly arranged in front of him!




That it does, Edena 



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Fair enough, what about the flinty hills?




Yours .



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Okay I went over your rules and have a few thoughts:
> 
> 1.concerning the upgrading of armies.
> while the upgrading rules are clear and understandible (as is most of the ruleset,way to go serpenteye), I do have a question concerning something not addressed. If there is an army which has been active for several turns and has been in several battles, is it possible for that army to spontaniously upgrade.
> ...




It is possible, certainly. Not realistically for the army as a whole of course, just think on the amount of XP required, but for individuals in a particularly hard-fighting army. 
It's not something I'm willing to write an equation for   , but I'll rule on it when it comes up. 



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> 2. thoughts on infiltration:
> first, on the funding of uprisings: Once you are in a position of subversion, can you raise armies from region, simulating suporting rebels. I would recomend, that if you were to allow this that you limit creation to militias, that there be a small PP cost, and that the rebel militias can not leave the region or be disbanded by the Attacking player (only by the defending player by spending PP, in effect agreeing to the rebels demands.)Furthermore a limit to the number of rebel militas needs to be imposed, perhaps one rebel milita per degree of subversion. Finally, a die role to determine if the rebells can be icited to uprise (after the PP are spent to incite them of course)




It will be possible to incite civil-wars, or riots, or terrorist activities, depending on your degree of influence and the situation in the target country.
 Infiltration reflects numerous different things, both control over the officials of a territory and popular sympaties, or just general illegal activities and organized crime. Generally, a faction that has a minority control over a territory cannot mobilize a lot of the population to rise up and risk their lives. But, if the country in question is weak, if its armies are elsewhere and it has a tradition of oppressing its population cruelly chances are that you're going to be able to raise quite a powerful rebel force.
It's something I'll rule on when the situation arises. 

Chances are, that if you try to stir up too much trouble the target country is going to overreact and brutally crush their troublesome population with force of arms, (at a cost of population PLs and IC), A desperate act, but not always unwise.
That's also something I'll rule on on a case to case basis, but maybe it should be mentioned in the rules...



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Second, on the issue of misinformation:
> What would be required to send "misinformation" to another player, without letting them know it's real source. Lets say that I as Nyrond want to let leak that Keoland is planning an attack against the Iron Leauge in hopes that the two will go to war. However I don't want either Keoland or the Iron Leauge to know that I sent the message. Should I pehaps send in my pre turn e-mail a section marked _Misinformation_. Then the Iron leauge has a spy in keoland territory, then a die role to determine if this gets misinformation included in the report. just a thought.
> 
> Third. Feeding a spy false info.
> ...




Interesting questions Bugbear...
 Yes, if you've detected a spy in your own territory or in the territory of an other faction you can attempt to feed him misinformation. Chances are that he's still going to discover some true information and/or that he's going to find out he's being manipulated...
The cost of feeding a spy misinformation in your own territory is 0, but the cost of feeding a spy in someone elses territory misinformation is 1 (R)PL.

--
Thanks a lot, but I have a lot of help .




			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Oops, I didn't realize that the Circle of Eight was already the name of something.  Sorry, I'll rename it, or else add/subtract a psion or two .
> 
> ...
> 
> EDIT:  I changed the name, so that should be clearer now, sorry for the trouble.  Also, Edena, I think Serpenteye decided I didn't have the infiltrator ability, so that should be taken off and the changed name put up (sorry for the confusion).




No trouble.

Well, actually, I'm going to give you a choice. Either you get lots (relatively) of Elite and Epic PLs from your powerful psions (+ your other claims). Or you get the Infiltrator Trait and a smaller amount of Elite and Epic PL.




			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> From the LGG:
> Irongate: 71,000
> Onnwal: 85,500
> Idee: no information found
> Sunndi: 125,000




Hmm...
(thanks)



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Incidentally, Menzoberranzan (which was a big drow city on Toril) only had 20,000 drow.  It had about 60,000 humanoids in addition.
> 
> So I'm guessing the 12 cities of Eclavdor (my power) all either have less than 20,000 drow, or just barely over 20,000 drow, plus whatever humanoid and undead populations exist in each.
> Altogether, perhaps 180,000 drow live in the 12 cities of Eclavdor, averaging 15,000 per city.  Another 500,000 to 1,000,000 humanoids live within the 12 cities, and somewhere around 5,000 servitor undead ranging from zombies to spectres (of course, that number can be increased quickly, if someone INSISTS on attacking the PEACEFUL drow of Eclavdor.   )
> ...




And then there's the population in the "countryside"... Or is that included in your figures?



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Edena,
> 
> I think, according to Serpenteye, we just have ports in those citys.  We do heavy trading in those citys though, I beleve.
> 
> We also claim a port in Ironclad, BTW.




Quite right. Greyhawk especially is a major city. Quite powerful in its own right (no more than fair, since the whole setting is named after the city).

You now have a port in Irongate, (?)




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Here are those population figures from the LGG someone wanted, along with the Pop/200k for base IC.
> [sblock]
> Name			Population =	(Population/200k (Base IC Assuming Minimum =1))
> 
> ...





I see now that I severely overestimated the population in the Flannaes... 
Ahlissa is about the size of France, and has a similar terrain and climate, but only a population of 3,8 million compared to France's late medieval-renaissance population of between 15 and 20 million people.
And, the population of the flannaes have had access to magic to make their lives safer and more free of disease and to have their crops enhanced... tsk, tsk, tsk Gary .

Ah, well. The populations will go up, and my equation for maximum IC will be changed.
Unnamed territories will get proportional populations.

The population of the Scarlet brotherhood, I assume, only includes actual members of the organization and not all of their slaves and civilians.

IC will definately be fractional, down to two decimals.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> I've started a new thread in Rogue's Gallery for the PC's of the 5th IR, if you feel like it.




It's all good.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> That description is wildly amusing.  I can't wait to play....




Me neither... 

--
Observe that my last three posts are in the wrong order. It could get confusing...


----------



## devilish (Dec 8, 2004)

Seems like a land-grab is going on.  Serpenteye, will 
this all balance out in the end ( I think population-wise, I
only have 2 points) or should I start claiming incongruous
areas?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

devilish said:
			
		

> Seems like a land-grab is going on.  Serpenteye, will
> this all balance out in the end ( I think population-wise, I
> only have 2 points) or should I start claiming incongruous
> areas?



DEVILISH



> E-Mail (with permission) devilishd@yahoo.com
> PC: Acererak the Demilich
> 
> Powers:
> ...




That is rather little, even though you will have a lot of Elite and Epic PLs and the benefit of much of your faction being Undead.

It doesn't quite add up, though... And in the greater scheme of things you're not particularly powerful.
Maybe you'd like to add (a somewhat toned down version of) the Solistarim to your faction? That would pretty much double your power and place you among the top five. It would fit nicely thematically.
You can claim the Great Swamp as well.

If you claim the Solistarim you should give up the Valley of the Mage to Xael. (since it really fits him better and he'd need a boost.)


----------



## devilish (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds like a plan!  The Vast Swamp a definite --- the Solistarim 
if it can be fitted in equitably....in exchange for the Valley of the Mage

(....sorry Jaran Krimeeah, but Acererack's use for you is no more!)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 8, 2004)

*Iuz speaks again !*



			
				devilish said:
			
		

> Seems like a land-grab is going on.  Serpenteye, will
> this all balance out in the end ( I think population-wise, I
> only have 2 points) or should I start claiming incongruous
> areas?




Acererak ... Acererak ... Thou has forgot that I promised slaves for You ! Don't worry about Your population ... Your zombies will grow in number. 

And since I know that giving You souls is risky, I'm not going to give You any one. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Serpenteye: Dear GM, my comp is broken ... and I have strictly limited acces to Internet. Barely to keep up with news, I'm afraid.      :\ 

Hope to repair it in time for start. 

Can I claim Ivid and his city ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Iuz smiles approvingly to Eclavdra, but stops her from kissing his feet. His grip stronger than his whitered form might suggest.*

Mathron Eclavdra ... We was just asking about other Iuz, from the alternate world called IR 3. We know that thou has eyes everywhere. Just like *We*.

(OOC: Sorry for unwanted misdirection.  )

And as for Ivid the Undying, he's troublesome underling ... and untrustworthy ally ... unlike You, Velsharess. 

*Iuz smiled to Drow mathron again, as if watching particualry bloody agony.*

(OOC: Velsharess is a title from "Neverwinter Nights" along the line with Empress. For all curious and shying of asking.   )

And as for elves ... they are simply mislead by their weak god, who betrayed even his wife. All the thime whining about honour and all ... His best achievment was cutting eye of an orc, and leaving him alive. Bah, that should describe his weakness enough.

Here, a small gift for You ... violated horn.

*Terrified goblin slave runs up and presents his God with red pillow, on wich lies ... single spiral horn, still bloddied from impaling in someone living, with marks of white fur around the brutally hewn out base. Iuz's happy smile widened. And when Eclavdra departed both goblin and Iuz glued their gazes to her ... following every graceful movement of the drow. When iron door closed behind her they both sighed, almost simulatinously. Iuz narrowed his eyebrows and gazed at the goblin ... creature seemed to diminsh in he's size almost like in magic. Iuz raised arm, goblin froze in utter terror ...*

Ach well ... Halga ! Althea ! Prepare a bath for us, *NOW* !!!

*Iuz stepped off his throne, withered wicked old man ... and walked slowly towards his private apartments. Relived goblin pissed himself ... And almost died of heart attack seeing that Iuz's glowing red eye is glaring at him from the darkness. When humanoid saw playful smile upon thin, cruel lips of the cambion he knew that Old One was just playing with him. Life is so unfair ...*

Shouldn't piss on my floor, slave.

*Trough the hallways of the Iuz's citadel echoed terrible scream of utter terror and pain. Louder than usual, anyway.*

(OOC: I would gladly claim Ivid ... and all his Demons. And Vecna must die. That's imperative for surviwal of our species. I guess that mighty Ashardalon wouldn't protest too much if some nosy Paladins, who are bad for liver You know ... and are damaging teeth with all this iron junk ... Iuz know it from personal experience since Paladins disagree with him all the way.     
And Iuz like spies from other people ... in tomato sauce ! Unless particualr spy is talkative and preety ... and smart.   )


----------



## Xael (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, it seems that it would certainly make sense to have Mordenkainen be my PC, since he's the badass in The Circle of Eight. I just know next to nothing about him and his personality, so I hope nobody minds if my playing differs from the "real" Mordenkainen. I found stats (level 27 wizard) and a small description for him from Epic Level Handbook. That'll have to do.

  I have really no idea what colors are free to be used for the map anymore, so I'll worry about that later.

  My (potential) armies seem to mostly consist of Humans and Elves, plus at least 9 to 11 Epic Wizards (depends).

 Are there any unclaimed areas in the immediate vicinity of my presently claimed areas? I've been lost long ago with all these claimings.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 8, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Edena and Guilt Puppy make my color Green



Just took a peak at the player's map and realized why no one had picked the color green, it's the background color    so I'll let Guilt Puppy choose an appropriate color for me. After all he's the one who is making the map.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

Dark Green wouldn't be entirely invisible there I think.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 8, 2004)

Airwhale,

Read my e-mail. Feel free to claim for me/us.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

devilish said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan!  The Vast Swamp a definite --- the Solistarim
> if it can be fitted in equitably....in exchange for the Valley of the Mage
> 
> (....sorry Jaran Krimeeah, but Acererack's use for you is no more!)




Agreed.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Serpenteye: Dear GM, my comp is broken ... and I have strictly limited acces to Internet. Barely to keep up with news, I'm afraid.      :\
> 
> Hope to repair it in time for start.
> 
> Can I claim Ivid and his city ?




Damn, I'm really sorry to hear that Rik. I hope you're able to get it fixed soon. 
--
Colourful as always .

Ivid has no great love for Ashardalon and his stolen empire, but you if anyone should be able to keep him in line.

Claim Granted.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> My (potential) armies seem to mostly consist of Humans and Elves, plus at least 9 to 11 Epic Wizards (depends).
> 
> Are there any unclaimed areas in the immediate vicinity of my presently claimed areas? I've been lost long ago with all these claimings.




Nope. It seems you're pretty much hemmed in. A real pity since you were one of our first joiners...

On second thought. The Sepia Uplands are unclaimed, they are now yours. The Burneal forest is also unclaimed, and though it's a dangerous monster-filled place you could have imposed your control over it.

William Ronald has a far-flung Empire to your west, north and south, maybe he would be willing to part with some of his territories (perhaps in exchange for an alliance?)?
The lands of the Wolf Nomads, the lands of the Tiger Nomads, the Rovers of the Barrens, the Barren Wastes and the Forlorn Forest are all claimed by him and would fit your faction as well.

Though I believe the Barrens and the Forlorn Forest should go to Iuz. It was only an oversight that made me grant them to William Ronald in the first place. 
The areas have no connection to the Bakluni, and it would certainly have been in Iuz' power to crush most rebel forces in those territories (which are shown as parts of the Empire of Iuz on most maps I've seen).


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

I've updated the rules again, changing the equation for the maximum possible IC of a territory, lowering the cost of technology by half and reducing the cost of High Magic.

*((Population x Tech Level+5)/200'000)*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 8, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith here.

  My apologies to you, Forsaken One.  And my apologies to you, Melkor.  I do not understand why I am confusing your names, and will try not to in the future.

  - - -

  I am currently updating the roster.

  Serpenteye, should I double the populations (take a look at my megapost first) ?
  To the Elven Players:  Should I post more background material about the elves (you set down a MASSIVE amount of background material in this thread with links) for your nations?
  And, are you claiming those forests on the long list above?  (I would argue that those forests are worth claiming.)

  Serpenteye, I have no 'country'.  Heh.  When you take 2 steps out of a drow city, you're in the deepest wilderness!

  Xael gets the Valley of the Mage, then. 

  So Devilish has the Solistarim and Acererak?!  A fitting match ... and GODS HELP US ALL.  BE AFRAID.  BE VERY AFRAID.

  I am continuing to read your articles and update the roster.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

((Population x (Tech Level+5))/200'000) should be a little clearer. When I get back this afternoon I'll see about updating the LGG list again.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 8, 2004)

I believe Melkor had previously claimed Ivid and the City of Rauxes.
  I will put Ivid in Rikandur's column, but I consider this a Contested Claim.

  Melkor, what say you?  Do you wish to maintain your claim?  Or relinquish it to Rikandur?


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 8, 2004)

Quick question.  If you use a 10th level spell to cast this:

* Enhance a number of individuals permanently. It can give them enhanced ability scores, natural, extraordinary or supernatural abilities. The lesser the number of people affected, the stronger the effect. In game terms it increases your Elite PL by 100.

Can those PL be converted to Epic PL and then sacked for magic? 

That is, can you get 11% closer to 11th level spells per 10th level spell cast?

(I'm hoping the answer is no   )


----------



## Xael (Dec 8, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Nope. It seems you're pretty much hemmed in. A real pity since you were one of our first joiners...



 Not that a big deal, I wasn't sure how much I could actually claim. But I have a nice base with Perrenland in center it seems. 



> On second thought. The Sepia Uplands are unclaimed, they are now yours. The Burneal forest is also unclaimed, and though it's a dangerous monster-filled place you could have imposed your control over it.



 Cool. Not that I have any idea about those areas anyway, but...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 8, 2004)

*Questions to everyone*

Serpenteye:  Are my population figures on the megapost correct?  Or should I double them as suggested?  Could you make rulings on populations for areas where no official populations are given?  Could you make population rulings on the Solistarim and Empire of the Yuan-Ti?  Also, do you see any glaring errors or omissions in my work?

  To everyone:  Could you check your roster, and correct me on any errors, and give me any additional information you want put in?

  To ALL the Elven Players:  Do you wish me to put more of the elven background (a massive amount of which was posted on this thread under sblocks) in your roster descriptions?

  To the Elven Players again:  You listed all those forests.  Are any of you claiming any of them.  If so, could you ask Serpenteye for population figures?  Does anyone else want to claim those forests?

  Demon Athiest:  Are you there?
  Gnomeworks:  Are you playing?
  Mr. Draco:  Should I delete Mr. Draco from the roster?

  To everyone:

  Celadon Forest and the Knights of Luna now seem to be contested powers.
  Who are they going to?

  Is anyone claiming Greyhawk and Dyvers?
  Is anyone claiming the Grandwood?  The Lone Heath?  These are outposts of Good in the general evil of Aerdi.
  Is anyone claiming the ruined land of Medegia?  The ruined land of Almor?
  What is the status on the Lordship of the Isles and the Hold of the Sea Princes?  Who holds them?
  Is anyone claiming the Good nation of Ratik?  The neutral barbarian nations (the Frost, Snow, and Ice Barbarians.)

  To Airwhale and Zelda:  I have I have removed Dyvers and Greyhawk from your claims, and given you Irongate, to the loss of Nac Mac Feegle.

  To William:  Based on Serpenteye's ruling, I put the Forlorn Forest, Barrens, and Rovers of the Barrens into Rikandur's hands.  Serpenteye is wondering if you are willing to relinquish additional territories to Rikandur.

  To Venus:  Is Orcreich an advanced nation of intelligent, progressive orcs?  Or is it a nation of just regular hordes of orcs?  What are Upper and Lower Khanate like?  What kinds of populations are we talking about here?

  To Xael:  Your power is too small, in my opinion, based on the escalation of power strength since claims began.  Serpenteye can look at this and verify it, or repudiate it.   I strongly recommend you seize one of the major nations off-map.

  To Venus:  I need a description of Upper and Lower Khanate.  Serpenteye, I need rulings on the populations of these western nations.

  To Forsaken One:  I need a ruling on your population.  Considering the nature of trolls, I'm betting your population is huge.  Also, since this is a druidical troll/sahuagin nation, I hope you'll give a background for your power.  It looks exotic and very interesting.

  To Rikandur:  Ivid is as crazy as people say he is.  He thinks the Empire of Aerdi is still completely intact.  To say otherwise is treason, and he will condemn you to the Endless Death, or worse, on the spot.  Needless to say, Rauxes is quite a funhouse these days.

  To Thomas:  Your power is too small, considering the power escalation going on.  Serpenteye can confirm or repudiate this.  I strongly recommend you seize one of the large western nations off-map.

  To Paxus:  Are you going to claim any of the off-map mountain regions?  There are plenty and to spare.  Of course, if you do, you will cause no end of grief to certain people!

  To Nac Mac Feegle:  Unless your psionicists are much stronger than anyone thinks, you are underpowered, and in the same boat as Thomas, above.

  To Melkor:  Again, Ivid just got awarded to someone else.  I had you with Ivid.  Do you wish to relinquish your claim to Ivid, or hold onto him?

  To Knight Otu:  Can you give me a description of the Cult of Ashardalon?

  To James:  I need Serpenteye to rule on your population.  

  To Guilty Puppy:  Remember that the Scarlet Brotherhood forcibly recruited a MASSIVE number of Hempmonalander natives, built MASSIVE fleets, and readied them for war.  That was 20 years ago, too.  They've had 20 years to grab additional massive numbers of Hempmonalanders, and to build more massive fleets.

  To Eluvan:  I would recommend claiming the small forests (such as the Axewood) in and around Keoland.

  To Devilish:  So you have both Acererak AND the Solistarim ... mercy on us all!  (be afraid, folks.  Be VERY, VERY, VERY afraid.)

  To Creamsteak:  You are placing a claim on ALL the illithid of Oerth? (excluding those specifically attached to a power, like those in the Solistarim.)  Serpenteye, is this claim granted?  What is Creamsteak's population count for his power?

  To Bugbear:  The Elven Players have talked about all those forests.  You have numerous forests in your area.  Are you claiming any of them?

  To Anabstercorian:  The power inflation has left you underpowered, unless the secrets of Castle Maure are truly vast.  I would consider claiming another nation, but considering your power, I don't know what I'd do.  My regrets.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes Edena, I have claimed Ivid. But we can say that both Rikandur and I try to to subvert the mad Undead King. 

Serpenteye, I suppose I should keep my population numbers not much higher  than Edena`s final? How about:

2000 Vampires
10 000 Vampire Spawn
50 000 of servitor Undead 
100 000 Duergar
 over 2 million servitor Humanoids

And I repeat the question about Kua-Toa society, does anyone have any knowledge on them?


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, now that the inevitible board crash is out of the way, we can get this thing going   



> To Bugbear: The Elven Players have talked about all those forests. You have numerous forests in your area. Are you claiming any of them?




If Serpenteye feels it appropriate to award me any outlying areas to round out my borders that's fine with me.  Otherwise, I'm not making any other claims.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 8, 2004)

Hmm, after reading the megapost and some comments I would like to double my population numbers, especially the humanoids.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, in an effort to save myself some grief again I started whipping up a spreadsheet to definitively provide myself with some data. Here's what I've found so far, according to the LGG and some of the IR rules that Serpenteye has provided:

Pre-Lemminglike population boom the total listed population of the Flanaess is 31,638,530 and post rabbit-engaged coital gymnastics it stands at 63,277,060.

The average population figure of all nations in the LGG (probably helped by the Great Kingdom's serfs) is 585,899 and that figure expands to 1,150,492 after everyone's finished knocking up every female within arm's reach.

LGG figures and the new formula make the average IC of the Flanaess 17.26, which increases to 34.51 after everyone puts their buns in the oven.

The total available IC in the Flanaess would have been 882.92 before, and now stands at 1,898.31.

All figures take into no account anything but the LGG data, and the data is missing the Scarlet Brotherhood because there's no data on the Scarlet Brotherhood concrete enough to plop into spreadsheets.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 8, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok, in an effort to save myself some grief again I started whipping up a spreadsheet to definitively provide myself with some data. Here's what I've found so far, according to the LGG and some of the IR rules that Serpenteye has provided:
> 
> Pre-Lemminglike population boom the total listed population of the Flanaess is 31,638,530 and post rabbit-engaged coital gymnastics it stands at 63,277,060.
> 
> The total available IC in the Flanaess would have been 882.92 before, and now stands at 1,898.31.




I get Starting IC=(63,277,060/20,000)- 3,163
And Max IC at 0 tech to be (3163*5)=15,815


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 8, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok, in an effort to save myself some grief again I started whipping up a spreadsheet to definitively provide myself with some data. Here's what I've found so far, according to the LGG and some of the IR rules that Serpenteye has provided:
> 
> Pre-Lemminglike population boom the total listed population of the Flanaess is 31,638,530 and post rabbit-engaged coital gymnastics it stands at 63,277,060.
> 
> The total available IC in the Flanaess would have been 882.92 before, and now stands at 1,898.31.




I get Starting IC=(63,277,060/20,000)- 3,163
And Max IC at 0 tech to be (3163*5)=15,815

Which means, if we all worked together and were one faction, we could get level 10 magic in 9 months =)


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 8, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok, in an effort to save myself some grief again I started whipping up a spreadsheet to definitively provide myself with some data. Here's what I've found so far, according to the LGG and some of the IR rules that Serpenteye has provided:
> 
> Pre-Lemminglike population boom the total listed population of the Flanaess is 31,638,530 and post rabbit-engaged coital gymnastics it stands at 63,277,060.
> 
> The total available IC in the Flanaess would have been 882.92 before, and now stands at 1,898.31.




I get Starting IC=(63,277,060/200,000)- 316
And Max IC at 0 tech to be (316*5)=1,580


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 8, 2004)

Since there appear to be IC posts made...

Edena

A weird figure aproaches the gates of Erelhei-Cinhu. She seems to be a half-elf of drow descend, incredibly beautiful in an exotic way, who is dressed in white and silver, moving with unhuman( and even un-Drow) grace. Detection spells can reveal her as a very powerful Undead. She claims to be Lanfear, Princess of The Dark Moon, and wants to speak with Eclavdra as a messanger from her father, Vampire King Gallador.

OOC: How can I hide posts? Also, my current email is kooligar@op.pl, I should update my profile.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 8, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> To Anabstercorian:  The power inflation has left you underpowered, unless the secrets of Castle Maure are truly vast.  I would consider claiming another nation, but considering your power, I don't know what I'd do.  My regrets.




This is an issue I will have to deal with, yes.  I'm hesitant to make the secrets of Castle Maure TOO vast, because then, well - other people will beat me up and take them from me.  I have an idea I think I will bring up with Serpenteye privately.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Serpenteye:  Are my population figures on the megapost correct?  Or should I double them as suggested?  Could you make rulings on populations for areas where no official populations are given?  Could you make population rulings on the Solistarim and Empire of the Yuan-Ti?  Also, do you see any glaring errors or omissions in my work?




They should be doubled. I will be making rulings on all nations and territories.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Celadon Forest and the Knights of Luna now seem to be contested powers.
> Who are they going to?
> 
> Is anyone claiming Greyhawk and Dyvers?
> ...




Who's claimed the Knights of Luna?

Celadon Forest belongs to Bugbear, but Thomas has a strong influence in the area.
Most territories have some influence by factions or groups other than the official owner of the territory (as per the Infiltration rules). I will assign those fractions when the claims have been finalized.

Greyhawk, Ratik and Dyvers are claimable, as are the Suel-barbarians.

The Grandwood, The Lone Heath and Medegia belong to Knight Otu's Ashardalon. No longer outposts of good, but gradually and inevitable brought under control by the growing order and power of Aerdy during the last 20 years. 

Almor belongs to Bugbear's Greater Nyrond.

The Lordship of the Isles and the Hold of the Sea Princes belong to the Scarlet Brotherhood.


Generally, regional alignment is a less important factor of how a nations borders look than real-politik. Small regions like the Lone Heath or Silverwood are not viable as nation-states or isolated enclaves of a far-away Empire. Their destiny is to be swallowed, not by their brothers in faith, but by their more powerful neigbours.
Since those areas still show up on our official map they are still claimable, but they will be assigned to the nearest possible nation.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> To Xael:  Your power is too small, in my opinion, based on the escalation of power strength since claims began.  Serpenteye can look at this and verify it, or repudiate it.   I strongly recommend you seize one of the major nations off-map.




Quite a few factions are a bit under the average power of the IR, and any of them are free to make additional claims, but that doesn't necessarily make them unplayable.
A lot of the Big powers of the West are still unclaimed. Lynn, The Celestial Imperium, Ishtarland, The Red Kingdom, Erypt and The Tarquish. If you guys don't play them I will...
Generally, I'd prefer if we avoided creating too many factions with widely separate main territories. And it would be possible for some of your organizations to be transplanted halfway across Oerth and be put in charge of their own great exotic Empires. But that's mostly out of concern for realism and for your ability to defend yourself. Those of you who feel very underpowered, consider it.
Some faction already have the characteristic of consisting of separated territories. Since they already have that strategic problem it's less of an inconvenience for them to take on new territoires abroad. And for nations built along racial lines it's not even unrealistic for them to do so.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Yes Edena, I have claimed Ivid. But we can say that both Rikandur and I try to to subvert the mad Undead King.
> 
> Serpenteye, I suppose I should keep my population numbers not much higher  than Edena`s final? How about:
> 
> ...




Those numbers seem reasonable.

-
I know very little about the Kuo-Toa, most of it from Baldur's Gate II  . I do know that some hundreds of yesr ago a tribe/nation of Kuo-Toa were fighting a little war with the expanding Empire of Aerdy, but that's pretty much all. Nothing really came out of the war, as far as I know.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually, what the heck, I'll ask now.  I'd like to claim a sizable population of succubi/incubi servitors who I used to gain dominance and rulership over the Bright Lands - as many Elite PL as Serpenteye feels would be prudent to balance my faction.

The important thing is that succubi and incubi can no longer be summoned (being cut off from the planes as we are) and so I would have a unique advantage.  These demonic enforcers would be the justification for my faction being an Infiltrator faction.

And no one jump any guns yet, folks.  We're still in pre-game mode here.  No point in diplomacy when no one is finalized.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Grandwood, The Lone Heath and Medegia belong to Paxus' Ashardalon. No longer outposts of good, but gradually and inevitable brought under control by the growing order and power of Aerdy during the last 20 years.




Now, I wouldn't _object_ to owning Ashardalon and his nation of Aerdy, but being a _lawful_ evil fiend, I am compelled to note that I don't actually have that privilege at this point in time.

Edena, are there any mountain ranges with considerable populations of uncivilized humanoids or giants?  If so, I'd be more than glad to seize them, save that it might be rather more power than I ought to have.  Given their incredibly prolific nature, I should already have a large enough power base to make me a major player; while I ultimately intend to swamp my enemies with sheer numbers, it seems unfair to do so immediately.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 8, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> And I repeat the question about Kua-Toa society, does anyone have any knowledge on them?




Heres some info:


> Kuo-toa are an ancient race of fish-men that dwells underground and harbors a deep hatred of surface dwellers and sunlight.
> A kuo-toan presents a cold and horrible appearance. A typical specimen looks much like a human body, albeit a paunchy one, covered in scales and topped with a fish's head. The huge fish eyes tend to swivel in different directions when observing an area or creature. The hands and feet are very long, with three fingers and an opposing digit, partially webbed. The legs and arms are short for the body size. Its coloration is pale grey, with undertones of tan or yellow in males only. The skin has a sheen from its slimy covering. The color darkens when the kuo-toan is angry and pales when it is badly frightened. A strong odor of dead fish follows it around.
> It wears no clothing, only leather harnesses for its weapons and gear. Typically, a kuo-toan warrior carries daggers, spears, shields, harpoons and weighted throwing nets.
> Kuo-toa speak the strange subterranean trade language common to most intelligent underworld dwellers. Additionally, they speak their own arcane tongue and have empathic contact with most fish. Their religious speech is a corruption of the language used on the elemental plane of Water; if a kuo-toan priest is in a group of kuo-toa, it is 75% unlikely that a creature native to the plane of Water will attack, for the priest will request mercy in the name of the Sea Mother, Blibdoolpoolp.
> ...




and this tidbit:


> Kuo-toa worship Blibdoolpoolp, the Sea Mother, a neutral evil lesser goddess with chaotic tendencies who generally hates all surface creatures, blaming them for driving the kuo-toans into the underdark.  Her almost exclusively kuo-toan worshippers share her alignment.  Lobsters are the usual sacrifice, although to gain favors from her, large quantities of gems are required (with pearls preferred).  On ceremonial occasions her clerics sacrifice human prisoners by drowning


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> If Serpenteye feels it appropriate to award me any outlying areas to round out my borders that's fine with me.  Otherwise, I'm not making any other claims.




I just did. It makes the map  look prettier. 



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Hmm, after reading the megapost and some comments I would like to double my population numbers, especially the humanoids.




You can double your non-vampiric population.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok, in an effort to save myself some grief again I started whipping up a spreadsheet to definitively provide myself with some data. Here's what I've found so far, according to the LGG and some of the IR rules that Serpenteye has provided:
> 
> Pre-Lemminglike population boom the total listed population of the Flanaess is 31,638,530 and post rabbit-engaged coital gymnastics it stands at 63,277,060.
> 
> ...





(63,277,060x(1+5))/200'000 = 1'898.31. That's correct.  

You all begin at a tech level of 1.

Keep in mind, though, that this shows only your maximum possible IC, not the actual IC I assign to you in the beginning. Not all of your economies are operating at their maximum potential.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> This is an issue I will have to deal with, yes.  I'm hesitant to make the secrets of Castle Maure TOO vast, because then, well - other people will beat me up and take them from me.  I have an idea I think I will bring up with Serpenteye privately.




Please do, .



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> OOC: How can I hide posts? Also, my current email is kooligar@op.pl, I should update my profile.




I thought I knew, but forgot.  :\


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2004)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> I get Starting IC=(63,277,060/200,000)- 316
> And Max IC at 0 tech to be (316*5)=1,580



Your numbers and your formula are wrong. Tech level begins at one, so the formula looks like this:

(63,277,060*(1+5))/200,000
=379,662,360/200,000
=1,898.31

Tech Level started at 1 from the beginning, because if the first formula were used with a starting TL of 0 then no one would start out with any max IC at all.

Also, I'd like to point out my own glaring error of calling the average *max* IC of the region the "average IC." D'oh. Just because you have an enormous upper ceiling on your industry doesn't mean that you're actually *at* that ceiling currently in the IR. Actually I'd like to formally request that TL factor directly into IC itself as well - say as a straight modifier so that  PP from IC= IC+TL. That still won't change the ceiling on the IC of your territories, but it should make the "chase" of expanding your IC a little more interesting. 

I think high level magic should tie directly into that as well, perhaps as straight +4 (each level after 10) modifiers to the IC of all your territories (still limited by max IC). After all, if nothing else having "spent" all those Epic PLs researching 10th+ magic you're going to have some surplus magical talent running around. Or maybe the bonuses to magic shouldn't reflect the max IC at all, since they're magic and we all should have the devil's time researching it in the first place.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Now, I wouldn't _object_ to owning Ashardalon and his nation of Aerdy, but being a _lawful_ evil fiend, I am compelled to note that I don't actually have that privilege at this point in time.
> 
> Edena, are there any mountain ranges with considerable populations of uncivilized humanoids or giants?  If so, I'd be more than glad to seize them, save that it might be rather more power than I ought to have.  Given their incredibly prolific nature, I should already have a large enough power base to make me a major player; while I ultimately intend to swamp my enemies with sheer numbers, it seems unfair to do so immediately.




Ah, crap... My apologies to you Paxus, and to Knight Otu.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Actually, what the heck, I'll ask now.  I'd like to claim a sizable population of succubi/incubi servitors who I used to gain dominance and rulership over the Bright Lands - as many Elite PL as Serpenteye feels would be prudent to balance my faction.
> 
> The important thing is that succubi and incubi can no longer be summoned (being cut off from the planes as we are) and so I would have a unique advantage.  These demonic enforcers would be the justification for my faction being an Infiltrator faction.
> 
> And no one jump any guns yet, folks.  We're still in pre-game mode here.  No point in diplomacy when no one is finalized.




How very fiendish of you .

Granted.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 8, 2004)

To Serpenteye:
 [sblock]A possible return mechanism for Ashardalon:
 After being slain in the Bastion of Unborn Souls, Ashardalon's soul lingered on, unnoticed, unable to act. But portions of his soul moved on, to the material world, and entered unborn, newborn and young creatures alike. As these soul fragments awakened, the bearers changed, and sought to empower their ties to Ashardalon in various ways. Over time, a small group managed to each combine a vast amount of soul fragments in themselves. When they met, the seemingly impossible happened - their tie to the soul of the fiend dragon was strong enough to pull the remainder of the soul to the material plane, and reshape the group into a single entity - Ashardalon was reborn.
 Ya, I know... 
 As for "stats" for Ashardalon, I'd think his time in the Bastion might have affected him in a way, granting him some power over souls that have not yet left the material plane... Allowable?[/sblock]

 The cult of Ashardalon started off with all manners of humanoids, mostly humans and elves, worshipping the Great Wyrm Ashardalon. Ashardalon was much of a force of nature, and his power was great. Yet, he was brought down by the druidess Dydd, wounding his heart beyond repair. The heart remained in what would once be called the Nightfang Spire, and became a nexus of negative energy, transforming many of the wyrm's followers to undead.
 With the help of the heart and other magic, the vampire Gulthias worked on expanding the cult, and some say that at its height, it had a nearly unlimited number of basic human skeletons and zombies, and a great number of elite forces, from vampires over mummy monks to wight assassins. The fall of Nightfang Spire was devastating to the forces of the cult, but it retained several forces.
 Ashardalon, meanwhile, sought to replace his heart, and found that a demon would make a suitable replacement. The great wyrm bound Ammet, a balor of considerable power, to act his heart. While with time, even this powerful replacement heart began to fail, Ashardalon inspired other dragons to attempt the same feat, becoming the so-called disciples of Ashardalon. Not devout worshippers, or even necessarily loyal, most would not serve under Ashardalon, even if they respect his power.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 8, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Bugbear
> 
> If Serpenteye feels it appropriate to award me any outlying areas to round out my borders that's fine with me. Otherwise, I'm not making any other claims.
> ...



Ohhhh, it's just like christmas!  What I get! What I get!


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Actually I'd like to formally request that TL factor directly into IC itself as well - say as a straight modifier so that  PP from IC= IC+TL. That still won't change the ceiling on the IC of your territories, but it should make the "chase" of expanding your IC a little more interesting.




It looks good on the surface, but it would create an incentive for people to split up conquered territories with each others into tiny pieces just so that they'd get those few extra "free" PPts. It also makes the already tiny territories like the Axewood or the Blemu Hills more productive than they should, whereas big territories would be disproportionally poor.




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I think high level magic should tie directly into that as well, perhaps as straight +4 (each level after 10) modifiers to the IC of all your territories (still limited by max IC). After all, if nothing else having "spent" all those Epic PLs researching 10th+ magic you're going to have some surplus magical talent running around. Or maybe the bonuses to magic shouldn't reflect the max IC at all, since they're magic and we all should have the devil's time researching it in the first place.




On second thought, perhaps I'll give an increase of a few percent to factions who have successfully researched a new level of magic. Perhaps +5% or +10%



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> To Serpenteye:
> [sblock]A possible return mechanism for Ashardalon:
> After being slain in the Bastion of Unborn Souls, Ashardalon's soul lingered on, unnoticed, unable to act. But portions of his soul moved on, to the material world, and entered unborn, newborn and young creatures alike. As these soul fragments awakened, the bearers changed, and sought to empower their ties to Ashardalon in various ways. Over time, a small group managed to each combine a vast amount of soul fragments in themselves. When they met, the seemingly impossible happened - their tie to the soul of the fiend dragon was strong enough to pull the remainder of the soul to the material plane, and reshape the group into a single entity - Ashardalon was reborn.
> Ya, I know...
> As for "stats" for Ashardalon, I'd think his time in the Bastion might have affected him in a way, granting him some power over souls that have not yet left the material plane... Allowable?[/sblock]




[sblock]Maybe over time something like that could be granted. It would be a vastly powerful ability, more so than you might think...[/sblock]

Nice background 
(A bit BGII-ToB, but nice )


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, it's just like christmas!  What I get! What I get!




Almor...   

(in addition to your claims of Nyrond, the Urnsts, Gamboge, Celadon, Flinty Hills and the Gnatmarsh)


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 8, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> [sblock]Maybe over time something like that could be granted. It would be a vastly powerful ability, more so than you might think...[/sblock]
> 
> Nice background
> (A bit BGII-ToB, but nice )



 [sblock]I was actually expecting a highlander comparison . So the background itself is ok, but the soul ability is out for now, ok.[/sblock]

 About the new way to improve Regular to Elite to Epic pl: That method does not actually reduce the PL?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I am currently updating the roster.
> 
> Serpenteye, should I double the populations (take a look at my megapost first) ?
> 
> ...




Xael also gets the Sepia Uplands

Yes double the official LGG populations, but remove the number after each population-figure.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> ((Population x (Tech Level+5))/200'000) should be a little clearer. When I get back this afternoon I'll see about updating the LGG list again.




Yes, that looks good too.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I believe Melkor had previously claimed Ivid and the City of Rauxes.
> I will put Ivid in Rikandur's column, but I consider this a Contested Claim.
> 
> Melkor, what say you?  Do you wish to maintain your claim?  Or relinquish it to Rikandur?




 I accept claims to readily it seems... Well, Ivid is probably crazy enough to be loyal to both of them at the same time .



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Quick question.  If you use a 10th level spell to cast this:
> 
> * Enhance a number of individuals permanently. It can give them enhanced ability scores, natural, extraordinary or supernatural abilities. The lesser the number of people affected, the stronger the effect. In game terms it increases your Elite PL by 100.
> 
> ...




We need some peaceful use of High Magic, I think, to show that it's about more than simply blowing things up. And such a use has to have a real benefit for your factions. I have a feeling most of you are going to save your spells for more important use anyway, like keeping your own faction from being blown to pieces. 



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Cool. Not that I have any idea about those areas anyway, but...




More power, my friend... Isn't that really all that matters?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 8, 2004)

Serpenteye, can I claim The Crystalmists mountain range? Beneath there is located Shevarash, Gallador`s main stronghold. So population numbers would be something around this:

2000 Vampires( Elite and handful Epic)
15 000 Vampire Spawn
100 000 Servitor Undead
300 000 Duergar( three major cities)
400 000 Kuo-Toa
4 million servitor humanoids


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 8, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> I was actually expecting a highlander comparison . So the background itself is ok, but the soul ability is out for now, ok.
> [/sblock]
> 
> About the new way to improve Regular to Elite to Epic pl: That method does not actually reduce the PL?



[sblock]
Ah, that's even better  . 
[/sblock]

No, the alternative method only costs the actual PL that's being upgraded on a 1 for 1 basis. There is an additional cost in PPts that is more expensive as a total sum, but gives a shortcut to Epic power.
Both versions are still possible, with their own trade-offs.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 8, 2004)

Bugbear, thank you for valuable information! Gallador has indeed promised Kuo-Toa a chance to revenge themselves upon those that banished them, to reclaim the empire once lost! Relationship between Court of The Eternal Night and lesser partners of Gallador`s Concord: Duergar and Kuo-Toa, can be compared to this between Hitler and Mussolini during 2nd world war.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 8, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> The important thing is that succubi and incubi can no longer be summoned (being cut off from the planes as we are) and so I would have a unique advantage.  These demonic enforcers would be the justification for my faction being an Infiltrator faction.




Such a cool and evil idea.

Which would be price for using them to help me breed my half-dragon-fiend-troll army?


Pre-diplomacy phase, remember.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, can I claim The Crystalmists mountain range?




While it's not my place to actually deny claims, I'd just like to point out that they've been on my claims list from day one; you could contest them, I suppose, but that would force me to eat you.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Just took a peak at the player's map and realized why no one had picked the color green, it's the background color    so I'll let Guilt Puppy choose an appropriate color for me. After all he's the one who is making the map.




Actually, the background color is grey -- the large swaths of green you saw represent large claims by the Druocracy during the "play around with it" phase 

It's been reset, and the broken territories (Drach, Maure Castle, Axewood, Krestible, and Tringlee) have been repaired. 

Anyway, just wanted to say that green is acceptible, so Edena can (hopefully) record it as such -- I'll be basing the color scheme off of his list, so I'll let him field any color requests. The only "reserved" colors are black, white, greys, and oceanic blues.

Edena: Thanks for the note... Hepmonaland was going to be one of my first expansionist forays, but if it's already controlled by the Brotherhood, even better. I'll go ahead and claim that area, if there's no existing claims. (I'll go by whatever your list says when all the banter is done.)


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the work on figuring out my powers' populations, I appreciate it.  

 Could I make a little addendum to my faction description please? Just to account for all those new claims and what not. At the moment the last paragraph reads:



> With the recent cataclysmic events, the alliance between these four lands has been renewed. The have each felt that they need an additional bulwark of strength in these times, and have rallied together under Arden's banner, calling themselves the Kingdom of Athyr, meaning 'phoenix' in the Celstial tongue. Revitalised and united under an extremely strong and charismatic leader, these lands now look set to play a major role in the unfolding events.'




 I would like to change that to the following:



> With the recent cataclysmic events, the alliance between these four lands has been renewed. They have each felt that they need an additional bulwark of strength in these times, and have rallied together under Arden's banner, calling themselves the Kingdom of Athyr, meaning 'phoenix' in the Celstial tongue. As the gravity of the situation has become apparent, many other like-minded powers in the region have also flocked to Arden's leadership, believing that a strong alliance will be necessary to withstand the coming storm.




 Also, if it is possible, and if somebody hasn't done so already (I haven't done a comprehensive check) I would like to claim purple as my colour on the map.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 9, 2004)

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Such a cool and evil idea.
> 
> Which would be price for using them to help me breed my half-dragon-fiend-troll army?
> 
> ...




Matak the Incubus looks to Natak the Succubus.

"You want us to have sex," says Matak blithely.

"With trolls," says Natak.

They look to each other with an unhappy expression.

"The price will be very high."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

*Apology to Forsaken One and Melkor*

Before I read anything further or post further, I wanted to apologize to Forsaken One and Melkor for mixing up their names.  And I want to apology to Forsaken One for misspelling his name.
  I consider you both friends:  I would not deliberately do such a thing to friends.  I don't deliberately do such things to anyone, even over on Nothingland.
  I believe that, given that it happened 3 years ago and has happened now, that there is a Mental Block (a kind of long-term confusion) in my mind concerning certain names, and that it has manifested itself in my misspelling and confusion.
  In any case, I'll work hard to break the Block, and stop this misspelling and confusion.  Because I don't want to alienate friends.  Because I should.
  Cheers to you, Forsaken One.  And to you, Melkor.  I am your friend, as I have said.  I hope you will remain mine.

  Sincerely Yours
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 9, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Matak the Incubus looks to Natak the Succubus.
> 
> "You want us to have sex," says Matak blithely.
> 
> ...




Oh, no. Nothing like that. I woudn't ask wonderful, beautiful beings like you amuse something as clumsy and unattractive as most of our trolls, I must sadly say are. Instead I thought to introduce you to some wonderful dragon friends of mine, adept at shapechanging arts too, naturally.

Think it as opportunity to get to know someone of importance a bit more closely. 



((dragon half-fiend, even better. hahaaaa))


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 9, 2004)

Matak and Natak look at each other with raised eyebrows, and then grin.

"The price would be lower," says Natak.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 9, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Matak and Natak look at each other with raised eyebrows, and then grin.
> 
> "The price would be lower," says Natak.




Oh, wonderful. 

So, I must ask you, since I know you have such a long-term experience of mating with others not of your kind. Which way the child would be dragon with demon blood and which way demon with dragon blood. Is it like if you make female tiger mate with male lion, the kitties will be bigger than either of parents and if it is instead female lion mating with tiger male, kitties will be smaller than either of parents. Considering this example how would it work with your kind. We have so much experience with dragons, but so little with (ex)-outsider of your beauty and status.

Oh, and since I am your first and soon probably very regular customer, I can get special dicount?


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 9, 2004)

Matak and Natak frown.  "Secrets, this."
"Very secret."
"We won't tell you."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 9, 2004)

Okay, a few replies here:

Edena:  Giving the Spelljammer factions a port in Irongate doesn't give them control over it I believe (Serpenteye, correct me if I'm wrong).

As for the choice between lots of epic PLs vs. Infiltrator, I must admit I'm pretty torn.  I'm going to have to sleep on that one.

As for the power thing, either of those two options will give me a fair amount of power, so that gives me a little boost.  Beyond that, I see three possibilities I would like:  Either claming a few more territories, giving me infiltration into other territories at game start, or else giving me a certain amount of magic research completed (not enough for spells, but a start, to represent centuries of psionical research, I like this idea most if that's okay with serpenteye).

I'll think about my choices and get back to you tomorrow (need sleep now).


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 9, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Matak and Natak frown.  "Secrets, this."
> "Very secret."
> "We won't tell you."




So, you love secrets. Would you like to learn secrets? Lot of secrets? I can give them to you. 

Or do you prefer riches? Or lives? Or anything that gives infulence?
Everybody loves power. Do you think your very secret stays secret? Do you think any secrets can stay secret? What about secrets inside secrets?

But what about forgetting those secret things for a while and just get in on.
There, get in lady and gent'man
*points at portal appearing nearby*
Dragons are waiting...

((ok, need sleep, really need sleep))


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 9, 2004)

Okay, a few replies here:

Edena:  Giving the Spelljammer factions a port in Irongate doesn't give them control over it I believe (Serpenteye, correct me if I'm wrong).

As for the choice between lots of epic PLs vs. Infiltrator, I must admit I'm pretty torn.  I'm going to have to sleep on that one.

As for the power thing, either of those two options will give me a fair amount of power, so that gives me a little boost.  Beyond that, I see three possibilities I would like:  Either claming a few more territories, giving me infiltration into other territories at game start, or else giving me a certain amount of magic research completed (not enough for spells, but a start, to represent centuries of psionical research, I like this idea most if that's okay with serpenteye).

I'll think about my choices and get back to you tomorrow (need sleep now).


----------



## James Heard (Dec 9, 2004)

*5th IR Spreadsheet*

Just decided to zip up the spreadsheet I've been working on and looking at and post it as an Excel file. I don't know spreadsheets really well honestly, so if any of your are gurus and feel inclined to giggle and how crude it is feel free. For that matter, anyone who knows what they're doing who wants to improve the thing or make changes to it - or any of my files I've been kicking to ENWorld here feel free. Just try to make sure that your work is identifiable in some way in case you screw up really badly I don't take the blame for it


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 9, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Okay, a few replies here:
> 
> Edena:  Giving the Spelljammer factions a port in Irongate doesn't give them control over it I believe (Serpenteye, correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> ...


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 9, 2004)

Could it be possible for someone make us systemap of Greyspace so it would be easy to follow our areas of control.
We don't own the whole system, and some other powers, as well as those Serpentseye plays might be to challange/ally us.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 9, 2004)

Okay, I've just taken a look and I'm considering claiming the various regions of Ulek to bulk up my territory.

Still thinking about the epic/infiltrator decision.  Would it be possible to get a general idea of how many epic PLs we're talking about?  Also, I was wondering if I could split it by having a medium number of epic PLs and getting that anti-infiltrator trait (don't get reduced costs to infiltrate, but it costs double to infiltrate my faction).  It seems like that's worth a little less, and so I was wondering if I could split that up.

Once I'm done with all my choices I'll repost my faction info for editing into the megapost.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

*A request for help*

Ok, I've done everything that everyone has asked, post by post, to the megapost/roster.

  I need everyone to look over their powers.  Have I accurately summarized your power?

  I have given the new populations, doubling the LGG populations.  Are my population counts accurate?

  I have removed all the numbers after the population counts, and replaced them with ?s.  I do not know how to calculate what numbers should replace the ?s yet, as I have not had a chance to carefully study the rules.  All my efforts have gone into the roster instead.
  Could someone who knows what they are doing calculate what the values of the ?s would be, where populations are known and given?

  Serpenteye, there are a very large number of areas which do not have official populations, and I have listed these as (unknown.)  If you wish to make rulings on them, I'll fill them in.  If not, I'll just leave them as (unknown) or some sort of vague description.

  Serpenteye, I have sent you an e-mail.  Did you get it?  
  Everyone, remember my e-mail (I finally got one) is edelaith@TWMI.rr.com
  Serpenteye, I was told by William that you tried to e-mail me, and it bounced.  I'm sending you the above e-mail in an effort to establish communications from this end.

  Paxus, there are probably huge populations of beings your power could control in the mountains off-map.  Giants, humanoids, wolves, the whole thing.  It is up to Serpenteye whether he will allow you to claim any of those.

  I cannot engage in diplomacy at this time (my apologies to a certain beautiful vampiress who approached Eclavdra.)  All my time is being taken up with the roster (I HAVE to get it organized and ready ASAP, if it is to be of any help to Serpenteye) and reading the rules.

  Again:

  Demon Athiest, are you there?
  Gnomeworks, are you there?
  Mr. Draco, are you there?

  It would be nice if we had 3 more players.
  Then they could claim the Empire of Lynn, the Celestial Imperium, Tarquish, Erypt, Fireland, and the other off-map nations.
  Because I can see it now, and consider this, folks:  The Empire of Lynn is the size of the FLANAESS.  Which means it probably is a HUGE economic powerhouse.  So, while we fight and destroy each other, and Serpenteye sics Vecna on us to make sure we remain weak, Lynn just builds, and builds, and builds ... and one day, Lynn says:  We own the planet ... and they will be the new owners.

  Zelda, are you considering building an army of half-troll-half-dragons-half-fiends?  Do you wish to begin the IR with this army?  Are you petitioning Serpenteye to allow it?

  Venus, again ... tell me more about your faction.  

  I wish to retain my current color, which is dark red/wine.

  And ... I'm sure I've missed things ... what have I missed, that I should have asked?

  Nac, you say you are considering claiming the County and Principality of Ulek (the Duchy of Ulek is taken) ... are you doing so?  Are you claiming them?

  Please note that the Knights of Luna are STILL contested.
  Ivid and the City of Rauxes REMAIN contested between Melkor and Rikandur.  Perhaps I should award Ivid and the city to both of them as a shared power?

  By the way, I have the megapost backed up:  it just got to page 31 on my word processor.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 9, 2004)

Umm, I'll let you know by tomorrow.   I just want a little time to think it over.

Like I said, once I've made my choices (by tomorrow), I'll repost all my faction info so that it can be edited into the megapost.

Also, I'm thinking about taking the Psicrown of the Crystal Mind (a psionic artifact).


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 9, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Zelda, are you considering building an army of half-troll-half-dragons-half-fiends?  Do you wish to begin the IR with this army?  Are you petitioning Serpenteye to allow it?




Nah, course not. I am enjoying my time since my co-player is busy and I can't post relevant stuff yet.

Game hasn't started yet, so hold your horses. Didn't Anab say that. 

If I claim something I say so. Otherwise feel free to ignore. I don't do claims or any such in-character, I metagame them. Okey.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

np, Zelda.  

  Some minor changes in my claims.

  Reasons:

  1.  Attempting to take the smallest areas possible, in the same general area as my previous claims.
  2.  Some of my areas were claimed.  I'm not contesting the claims, but moving instead.

  Dawn Mounds relinquished.  I'm claiming Krestible in it's place.
  Little Hills relinquished without contest.  I'm claiming the Tors in their place.
  Western Gnatmarsh relinquished.  I'm claiming the Bright Hills in their place.
  Hraak Forest relinquished without contest.  I'm claiming Kelten in it's place.
  Edgefield relinquished.  I'm claiming Knurl in it's place.

  All other claims retained.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 9, 2004)

Since it's listed as a "desert power" and hence would actually have a very limited population I've considered asking for Lynn. I mean it's big, sure - but it might only have a population of a few million people scraping by at a subsistence level. In fact that's exactly how I'd run the Empire of Lynn. Wide open space south of my elvish and faerie territories, nominally independent but actually under my complete control thanks to a long standing history of corrupt officials, the human population wisely wetting their pants at the thought of ticking off the elite and epic components of my military, and lack of any real infrastructure. Otherwise I thought it might just be prudent to infer from the map that the "Kingdoms of the Marches"- the Marchlands - were actually a lot bigger than the map gives them credit for. That would mean more half-elves, and more half-elves allows me to dramatically scale upwards my population I suppose. Anyways, if Lynn is as desperate of a hellhole as I'm imagining it to be it would mostly be a place to build sandcastles in and get a tan more than anything else. 

Right now I'm looking at players like Knight Otu and William though, and I'm wondering how anyone is going to compete with the possibilty that they'd actually get to engage their enormous population advantage and use it as a lever to absolutely steamroller the IR. Even if other smaller factions have enormously powerful PLs at the onset, the strategy for anyone - good, evil, or neutral - with a smaller faction seems to be forced into capturing population at all costs or perish.  Since significant population centers are rare,  certain players with those centers involved (and that sort of means we need population figures for the larger Oerth places too even if no one claims them) are going to be constant walking wounded unless for some insane reason someone lets them breath for a turn or so - in which case they'll immediately gain the necessary leg up to kill everyone else. 

I guess what I'm saying is that the large costs for performing actions has a drawback too, because it places an enormous importance on that Max IC stat. With that limitation many factions will take years to engage in any meaningful "levelling up" of their faction strength potential, while the larger factions are either huge targets because of their ability to lessen that burden or are going to dominate because once they achieve their max IC no lesser faction can possibly compete with them at all in anything like a fair competition. I'm still unclear on if I think this is a bad thing or not, but it's certainly an interesting observation. Thanks to the population input into max IC, any of the monster factions claiming a significant portion of kobolds and goblins suddenly threatens to defeat everyone (despite that they're kobolds and goblins) simply by not attacking, reinforcing, and going to ace the IC battle. Small factions just have very little reason to do much else besides try and defeat more populous factions in battle and steal population. And the first person who gains higher order spells and is allowed to specifically attack population can effectively "cap" all of his or her competitors.

Phew. Ok, now forget everything I just said because really I was just thinking as I typed. I meant it what I was talking about Lynn though. Population has an enormously more important role than terrain as per the rules, so if it's bothering someone I can certain claim the "empty empire" of Lynn and be happy about it. My version would be a lot like owning Mars - sure there's a lot of it, but not a lot of neighbors.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

I have a good knowledge of the geography of the Flanaess, and have been processing land claims.
  To aid Guilt Puppy, I'm going to color in the claims where I can.  
  I hope this is taken in the spirit in which it was intended, because after all there are a lot of places on that map, a lot of claims, and if one wasn't completely familiar with it it could take a lot of time to do.

  EDIT:  I've completed all the powers I could.  Colors aren't available for the rest of you.  Of course, this is preliminary only, based on your claims.
  Have a look, at: 

http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-edit.php
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-view.php

  EDIT:  Noted, Anabstercorian.  The drow want no trouble with Rary.  Not at all.  Rary has been more trouble to the drow's enemies than the drow could shake a death lance at.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 9, 2004)

It'd be more productive if the map was finished, I think.  You might want to wait until then.  

EDIT: Bugbear, do you think I could seize the Duchy of Urnst from you?  I'm in need of a bit more population and soil more potable than can be found south of Abbor Alz.

And speaking of Abbor Alz, *The Triumvirate Rebellious claims Abbor Alz, Hardby, and the Cliffs of Alz*.  This may negate my desire to seize the Duchy of Urnst.

Edena, my faction description in the megapost seems entirely accurate.  Thank you!

Edena, your claim to the Bright Hills is, I believe, contested by me - but I will happily accept the presence of the Drow in the Bright Hills, Edena.  They and I are like-minded, alignment-wise - Chaotic Evil.  Ish.  Don't go sacrificing the locals to spiders or anything or we'll have to rough you up - you know how feudalism works.

And, um, sorry for not mentioning this sooner:  I'm naming my faction the Triumvirate Rebellious.  Rary, Robilar, Eli.  Down with the Circle of Eight!  They suck!  All awesome unto us!


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 9, 2004)

Anyone can look at this, it's just very large. Herein is a description of Grayspace, our claims, and what we suggest has happened in the past 20 years. Please feel free to look at this and tell me where I screwed up, Zelda =)

Also, excuse the writing style... It's been a long day  
[sblock]
When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic.  There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt.  During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized.  The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. Note that this was not really done as a crusade against evil, but more becuse these groups were bad for busness for the traders.  After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.

So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.

Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.

Kule – 
10 million miles (2 hours to Oeath) (Celene, the Handmaiden)

The closest “moon” to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe.  Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world.  There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it’s underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.

If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet.  If there is not one, we don’t, but we keep it under surveillance.


>Raenei -  20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet.  Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship.  20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.

As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph.  They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence. 

We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most?  I’m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.

Liga (Sun)
	Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit.  These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.

Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.

The moth(Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock.  Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really

The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)

Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
	Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined.  These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic.  All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is.  20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.  

I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.

We do not claim Edill.  We are friendly with the Metallics, however.

Gnibile (undead)
	Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes.  This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)

We do not lay claim to Gnibile.

Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
	This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin.  The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.

No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha

>Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it’s sharp merchants and nasty politics.  After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.

Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance.  It is second only to Oearth in terms of importance in the system.

We claim all of Ginsel. 

Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans.  They developed a space fleet,  and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body.  Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster.  This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.

We do not claim Borka.


Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
	Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elvin Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet.  Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them.  They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.  

	Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance.  We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.

The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)

The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil.  Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home.  There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal.  There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch. 

Dwarven citidels:

While dwarves have mainly intergrated into human socity, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.

We lay claim to Specter.
[/sblock]

Soooo, We claim:
Raenei
The Grinder
Ginsel
Greela
The Spectre (giant space hampsters and all)
Dwarven citidels

Edit: We are also claiming an army of  half-troll-half-dragons-half-fiends-half-hampsters... making a 200% strong army!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 9, 2004)

Edena:  I'm fine with retaining the yellow color, and the only update required is that I've now specified the number of Legendary Dreadnought levels as 44.


----------



## devilish (Dec 9, 2004)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> We are also claiming an army of  half-troll-half-dragons-half-fiends-half-hampsters... making a 200% strong army!




For a small price, Acererack can make them *undead* half-troll-half-dragon-half-fiend-half-hamster.

Just a few souls ... you won't miss them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

*To everyone in the IR*

I have placed the entirety of Airwhale's post above in his and Zelda's roster description in the megapost.
  I recommend everyone read the full descriptions of the planets as given in their roster, or in the post by Airwhale above.

  I realize that Serpenteye may modify some of this, but the basic information is there.

  My thanks and compliments to you, Airwhale, and to you, Zelda, on a tremendous amount of research.  Kudos to you both!  

  And, there is a minor little change in the IR, as a result of your new information.  

  We aren't going to have a nice little Flanaess-wide war (like the Greyhawk Wars.)
  We aren't even going to have a nice little World War.

  We are going to have an INTERSTELLAR War.

  May the fun begin!  

  ((IC, Eclavdra has to point this out:  The drow are perceived as evil and rotten and unreasonable.  But the lofty, noble, faerie elves that everyone loves and respects DESTROYED AN ENTIRE PLANET simply because some orcs lived on it.  Finis assorted trees, plants, animals, sea life, humans, demihumans, and everything else on that world.  The drow see just how noble and lofty the elves really are:  actions certainly speak for themselves!
  Now, the elves have been given the secrets of High Magic and 10th level spells and whatever all over again.  Does anyone agree that this might not be such a good thing?))


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello, everyone:

Sorry I have been away.  I was ill, and busy.  However, I thought I would post this before I hit the hay.

Also, I don't see anyone having claimed the city of Greyhawk.  Claim that city amdn maybe Zagyg the Mad (CN/CG demigod of magic) and it might boost a player who is in need of some power.  Or if you want some hero deities or a demigod, check the Living Greyhawk deities link further on in the post.


Nic Mac Feegle:  I think the Ulek States have already been claimed by Eluvan, and they are more good than neutral.  However, you could see if Serpenteye will grant you some holdings in Hepmonaland.  (Serpenteye, if you go to The SV Games link you should find the Scarlet Brotherhood supplement. There are cultures near Hepmonaland that might ally with Nic Mac Feegle's faction.) Another option would be to claim something off the map.  Possibly people claiming more off the map powers could help balance some of the power level concerns. Also, the Glorioles, the Hollow Hills, and the Iron Hills are very old dwarven, gnome and halfling settlements.  Serpenteye might decide to boost your population upwards to reflect this.

Another option is to make a slight change to your faction, where they would be willing to claim a demigod and maybe some hero deities under a demigod as leaders.  Perhaps their goal could become one of wish to raise up the mortal races to their full potential.  As such, some mortals should logically ascend to godhood, having shown they can handle power responsibly. Or how about having your faction being the elan from the Psionic Handbook -- literally hiding among humans but wanting to make a secure place for themselves. (The elan look like normal humans, so it fits with your infiltrators.) Do check out the Living Greyhawk links. on the first page.

For those who would like it, there is a link to the deities of in the LGG campaign here: Deities in Living  Greyhawk  The Baklunish demigod Zuoken has his essence trapped somewhere in the central Flanaess. He is a neutral demigod of Physical and Mental Mastery, having monks and psionic beings.  (I suspect Zagyg was the person who captured him, as this coincides with Iuz's capture.) Possibly Zuoken could be your PC and you could have a few hero deities as well.  

An additional option, if Serpenteye allows, is to have some of the Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom who do not wish to join the new Great Kingdom join the Iron League and Ratik.  This benefits Thomas Hobbes and Nic Mac Feegle. See my organizations post in the earlier thread.  Another option is to see if Serpenteye will allow you to take the neutral and good underdark faction that I suggested could exist. (I did include a few organizations in the previous thread. I will post them here.)  So, between a hidden psionic faction and a hidden underdark faction (perhaps under the Glorioles mountains or the Iron Hills and kept secret by the inhabitants there.) Essentially, a few states with some very powerful personages to back them up. You might have to fine tune your agenda, to protecting two hidden populations and having some powerful figures on their side.  



Greyhawk Organizations:
[sblock]This was circa the release of the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer and some of the stats may be subject to change.  Also, I tried to create some new organizations based on what I know of the World of Greyhawk.

Bonehearts and Boneshadow: Iuz’s  clerics and wizards are known as the Boneheart, while his rogues and spies are called the Boneshadow.

The Circle of Eight:  Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas.  Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means.  Tenser has a similar network.

Horned Society:  Former rulers and traditional rivals to Iuz, the Horned Society lost its lands to the demigods.  Known for devil worship and the worship of evil deities, there is a concern that the dispersed organization may have people in many lands.  Also, some members still fight against Iuz from within his empire. (This faction might be great for a lawful evil power seeking an alliance with devils.  Mind you, as with any factions, you have to keep their goals in mind.  So, Iuz is not their favorite person.)

Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom:  Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous and Hextor. Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom. Most of its members now live in Ratik or in Nyrond.  This is an order of lawful knights.   The rulers of the North Kingdom might support an order worshipping Hextor, but not the Heironeans.  So, this order is likely split – one wanting an evil Great Kingdom and others supporting states that evolved from the Great Kingdom.  The latter may desire to rid their land of evil by supporting Almor (some of which is now a province of Nyrond) or Ratik.  So, this is a faction several players can claim – including the Nyrond faction and the Great Kingdom faction.  

Knights of the Hart:  This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest.  They have vowed to oppose Iuz.

Knights of Holy Shielding:  This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them.  They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General.  Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.

Knights of Luna:  This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene  (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek’s orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.

Knights of the Watch:  Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish  raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish,  they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16).  Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who  do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz.  The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues.

Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess.  Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.

Old Faith:  Centered on the worship of Beory and other deities, this great druidic organization commands great respect .

Old Lore:  This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth.  Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells.  They are mostly Flan of noble birth.

The People of the Testing:  A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine.  The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth’s lesser moon, Celene, is full.  So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene.   They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic.  The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.)  They also have a presence in Sunndi.

The Silent Ones of Keoland:  This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic.  The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day’s ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra.  They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power.  They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.

The Silver Coins:  Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight – with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry.  Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic.  Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.

The Emerald Order:  This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth’s natural environment.  It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.[/sblock]

Also, no one has yet seemed to have claimed the city of Greyhawk or the Northern Suel Barbarians and Ratik.  

Thomas Hobes, you could claim Ratik and the Suel barbarians as allies against Iuz.  They have a deep hatred for Iuz, and one of their gods, Vatun is trapped.  Iuz impersonated Vatun, and they have not forgiven him for that.  Ratik and the Barbarian nations do have some elves and half elves in them as well.  Also, if you claim Lynn, it could well have some fertile river valleys which will boost your population considerably. (Think like ancient Egypt)

Also, the Greyhawk option -- with or without Zagyg -- might be doable.  I think Trithereon has churches in Greyhawk, and Zagyg might be well disposed to him -- and possibly the elves.  As you seem to have Iuz as an enemy, Zagyg and Greyhawk seem appropriate.  (Perhaps Zagyg put together a few crazy schemes.  However, if played, he should seem crazy like a fox.)

Holgi Hirsute is the dwarven lord of the Iron Hills, in the Iron League territories.  Holgi is LG, but has been under great pressure from his neighbors.

The King of Summer Stars ruled in Alianor, an ancient real referred to in the History of the Flanaess link at http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Council/OJ1/history.html.   This real, which fought Vecna and partially survived,  seems to have stretched from the Griff Mountains  (Paxus’  territory) to the Nyr Dyv (Lake of Unknown Depths.  Based on the chronicles, it seems that its last hidden cities fell in the years following the Invoked Devastation and the Rain of Colorless Fire.   (I imagine that the cities could have been hidden, as there is this story told of the Griff mountains in the LGG:  “Legends tell of a beautiful land in the heart of this range, where buildings are roofed with precious metals and gems lie on the ground.    Or maybe a city lies disguised in a forest.”   Perhaps finding some trace of Aliador and Erieadan, the City of the Summer Stars.  The article says that three cities of Aliador were hidden.  So, maybe this is something that draws the elves from the Mare Mysticum and Celene together.  Possibly Ye’Cind might have an idea of where they are, but demideities are not omniscient.  Such cities, maybe frozen in time or hiding from the world, could even be in the mountains bordering the Theocracy of the Pale -- thus giving a logical link for your faction.  The Theocracy of the Pale may be what separates the last three cities from hostile forces.  Or maybe one of the cities is hidden in the territories of either Ratik or the Northern Suel Barbarians. (The article is not strictly cannon, but based on canon.  Also, check my Maps and Other Campaign threads for a Timeline of multiple settings that someone devised.)

Also, another way to gain power, besides gaining territory, is to ally with others and be useful in some particular way.  Gnomeworks did not have much territory throughout a good chunk of the 3rd IR. However, he was able to be a very important and influential player.

Anabstercorian:  Lord Robilar, a 24th level LE Fighter, is Rary’s henchman, more or less.  So, Eli Tomorast does have some connection to Rary.  As for Rary, no one is sure if he became evil on his own or not.

Zelda:  Serpenteye is right in that many of the names on the Oerik continent maps seem lame.  However, there is a description of them here:  Oerth beyond the Flanaess, a description: 
Oerth beyond the Flanaess Also, the Crystal Sphere gets closed off at the start of the IR.

Didn't the orcs on that one planet try to wipe out the elves? I never really was into Spelljammer, so that might be a good issue for you to clarify.  (I won't do any in character posts yet.  I have to write up an in character reaction post to the isolation from the rest of the multiverse.  Plus, send out letters to faction leaders.  I have been working on those.)


Paxus:  You could perhaps power up your faction by taking the Troll Fens by the Griff Mountains and the Bone March.  I did suggest the city of Garel Endkal with its 25,000 plus orcs, ogres, half-orcs and the like. Maybe there is another like it in the Drachensgrab Hills in the Pomarj.  Also, in the Legendary Greyhawk places links there was a refernce to an isle that rises and sinks somewhere near the Lordship of the Isles. This is supposedly ruled over by sahuagin and kraken.  Any more ideas for Paxus?

I'll be back later. Serpenteye, should I do that in character reaction to the barrier going up post before we get started.  Also, we can probably still recruit a few more people if you wish.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 9, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Didn't the orcs on that one planet try to wipe out the elves? I never really was into Spelljammer, so that might be a good issue for you to clarify.




I think that was earlier. Remember that we moved the timeline onward by 20 years.

Airwhile is missing out few details we discussed, but I don't send them out, since I am not certain which we actually use.


I have few npc ideas and idea for my pc. So any idea when game actually start. I am gone most of the saturday. RL gaming session, see.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 9, 2004)

> Venus, again ... tell me more about your faction.




It'll probably be written today, since I got a day off. So I should have some time for whipping up a good background.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 9, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Nic Mac Feegle:  I think the Ulek States have already been claimed by Eluvan, and they are more good than neutral.




Eluvan only claimed the Duchy of Ulek.  Also, I have no problem with being a little good because the neutral faction is the one BEHIND the throne.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

*To Guilty Puppy*

We need more colors for the map.
  I filled the map in, partially, but ran out of colors and could not complete the known holdings.

  William and the Baklunish need a color.
  Eluvan and the League of Athyr need a color.
  Nac Mac Feegle and the Iron League need a color.
  Bugbear and Greater Nyrond need a color.
  Anabstercorian and the Bright Lands need a color.
  Melkor and the Vampire Conclave need a color.
  James and the Mare Mysticum need a color.
  Airwhale, Zelda, and the Wildspace Forces need a color.
  Xael and Perrenland/Highfolk/the Vesve need a color.

  And perhaps others.

  The Hold of the Sea Princes territory is broken and won't color in.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

I remember now that Eluvan claimed the Silent Ones, so I am putting them in his roster.

  Unless someone objects, I'm giving the Knights of Luna to Xael.  He plays Celene, after all.  Is that ok with you, Serpenteye?

  Obviously, the Bonehearts and Boneshadow go to Rikandur.  He's playing Iuz.

  I've cut and pasted the entire roster for the Circle of Eight, and put it in Xael's roster.  After all, the Circle of Eight are fairly famous.

  The Horned Society is already listed in Rikandur's roster.

  The Knights of Hextor should go to Knight Otu.  He's running North Province now (or, Northern Aerid.)  He's running Aerdi, period.
  As for the Knights of Heironeous, that's another matter.  Nobody has claimed Ratik.  Perhaps the Knights defect to Nyrond?  I don't know.

  The Knights of the Hart, Knights of Holy Shielding, and Knights of the Watch should go to Eluvan (and/or maybe Xael.)  The Knights of the High Forest (the Vesve Forest) should definitely go to Xael.

   Mouquollad Consortium should go to William.  He's playing the Baklunish.

  Old Faith, the druidical organization, could go to any number of players.  Forsaken One is the first to come to mind, though, as his power is the Druocracy.

  Old Lore:  It seems Oerth has an semi-equivalent of the Harpers!  Hmmm ... anyone could claim this group.

The People of the Testing: This group should go to Thomas.  He controls the Lendores.

The Silver Coins: This should go to any player of a strongly good power (s)

The Emerald Order:  This should go to any pacifist player, or to Forsaken One, who plays the Druocracy.

  EDIT:  If Aliador still exists, it is very ancient, and perhaps VERY powerful, a juggernaut sitting undetected in the western Griff Mountains.  Although, why it hasn't made it's presence known is unclear ... or perhaps it is known in Celene, Highfolk, and the Lendores, and is the single best kept elven secret.  In that case, I would think Thomas would want it, and that it would GREATLY strengthen his power.

  EDIT:  Since nobody else will claim them, and since they do work with my claim, I am claiming the Ice Elves of the Adri.  It would appear the drow and these evil elves have worked out an agreement, and in any case the Ice Elves are an ancient people with ancient lore and understandings not apparent to modern elves.
  Someone needs to play the Ice Elves.  They are a neat conception.  Since nobody else will, and I think they can (just) fit within my faction, I'm putting a claim on them.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 9, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> To aid Guilt Puppy, I'm going to color in the claims where I can.
> I hope this is taken in the spirit in which it was intended, because after all there are a lot of places on that map, a lot of claims, and if one wasn't completely familiar with it it could take a lot of time to do.




Thanks for getting a start on that -- I wasn't looking forward to it, myself. I've backed up the current state for reference.

Also, big thanks for cataloguing the player info (and the megapost in general, but the player info especially)... It looks like most factions have been identified, but I still want to give it a few more days before implementing a "more final" list in the map (player list being one of the more tedious things to change, there)

Oh, and Nac Mac Feegle: If "Kabalim" is meant as a play on Kabbalah, I believe that Kabbalot would be the correct pluralization (-im is masculine, -ot feminine). Not that it matters, with regard to the game or in any other way, but I took two quarters of Hebrew in college, and I don't exactly get a lot of chances to use it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

Guilty Puppy, I sorta enjoyed coloring them in.
  Just give me the colors, and I'll fill the rest of the map in for you.


----------



## Xael (Dec 9, 2004)

Does anybody have any info about the Obsidian Citadel, which is mentioned to be Mordenkainen's private army?



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Unless someone objects, I'm giving the Knights of Luna to Xael.  He plays Celene, after all.



 Knights of Luna? Celene? Okay...



 What was the organisation Tenser found? Is it claimed?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

I have no information, but I will be glad to put the Obsidian Citadel in your roster, Xael.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 9, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, can I claim The Crystalmists mountain range? Beneath there is located Shevarash, Gallador`s main stronghold. So population numbers would be something around this:
> 
> 2000 Vampires( Elite and handful Epic)
> 15 000 Vampire Spawn
> ...




You can claim the Sulhaut Mountains (the range between the Suel Basin and the Bakluni Empire), but the crystalmists are taken.

The numbers look good. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> While it's not my place to actually deny claims, I'd just like to point out that they've been on my claims list from day one; you could contest them, I suppose, but that would force me to eat you.




Quite right.



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Okay, a few replies here:
> 
> Edena:  Giving the Spelljammer factions a port in Irongate doesn't give them control over it I believe (Serpenteye, correct me if I'm wrong).




Zelda and Airwhale do not control Irongate, just a small port just outside the city. It takes no IC or population away from you



			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Could it be possible for someone make us systemap of Greyspace so it would be easy to follow our areas of control.
> We don't own the whole system, and some other powers, as well as those Serpentseye plays might be to challange/ally us.




That would be cool. 

Then we'd have three maps of the IR. One on the Flannaes, one on Oerth and one on Grayspace.




			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Okay, I've just taken a look and I'm considering claiming the various regions of Ulek to bulk up my territory.
> 
> Still thinking about the epic/infiltrator decision.  Would it be possible to get a general idea of how many epic PLs we're talking about?  Also, I was wondering if I could split it by having a medium number of epic PLs and getting that anti-infiltrator trait (don't get reduced costs to infiltrate, but it costs double to infiltrate my faction).  It seems like that's worth a little less, and so I was wondering if I could split that up.
> 
> Once I'm done with all my choices I'll repost my faction info for editing into the megapost.




How many Epic PL?...

I haven't really decided how much is "a lot", but lets say 20 as opposed to 10 if you went Infiltrator.
That's a difference of 1000 equivalent PPts, quite a lot, but you'd be giving up a unique ability for it.

--
Other factions, with a bigger population and more territory, can expect a lower amount of Epic PLs (perhaps an average of 10), but will otoh have more Elite and Regular PLs.
It doesn't balance out, it can't balance out and keep to a reasonable level of realism, but it gives smaller factions quite a bit more survivability.

--

Nac Mac (if you choose Infiltrator), Anabstercorian and Demon Atheist (if you're still with us) please send me an E-Mail where you state which factions and areas your factions have targeted for infiltration before the beginning of the IR.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, there are a very large number of areas which do not have official populations, and I have listed these as (unknown.)  If you wish to make rulings on them, I'll fill them in.  If not, I'll just leave them as (unknown) or some sort of vague description.
> 
> Serpenteye, I have sent you an e-mail.  Did you get it?
> 
> Serpenteye, I was told by William that you tried to e-mail me, and it bounced.  I'm sending you the above e-mail in an effort to establish communications from this end.




Yes. I'll be babysitting my niece this afternoon   , but you can expect the information you want tonight (CET).

I got your E-Mail, hope you got my reply.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> It would be nice if we had 3 more players.
> Then they could claim the Empire of Lynn, the Celestial Imperium, Tarquish, Erypt, Fireland, and the other off-map nations.
> Because I can see it now, and consider this, folks:  The Empire of Lynn is the size of the FLANAESS.  Which means it probably is a HUGE economic powerhouse.  So, while we fight and destroy each other, and Serpenteye sics Vecna on us to make sure we remain weak, Lynn just builds, and builds, and builds ... and one day, Lynn says:  We own the planet ... and they will be the new owners.




That would be nice...



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Nac, you say you are considering claiming the County and Principality of Ulek (the Duchy of Ulek is taken) ... are you doing so?  Are you claiming them?
> 
> Please note that the Knights of Luna are STILL contested.
> Ivid and the City of Rauxes REMAIN contested between Melkor and Rikandur.  Perhaps I should award Ivid and the city to both of them as a shared power?




The Knights of Luna... I know Eluvan has claimed them, but I can't find the other player who's contesting that claim. Who else has claimed the Knights of Luna?



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> By the way, I have the megapost backed up:  it just got to page 31 on my word processor.




 




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Some minor changes in my claims.
> 
> Reasons:
> 
> ...




Granted.

The claims you've now relinquished goes to the nearest PC faction. If an area is bordered by two factions it goes to the faction that has the bigger bordering province or in accordance with the traditional national borders.



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Also, I'm thinking about taking the Psicrown of the Crystal Mind (a psionic artifact).




Granted (regardless of your choice). It's counted as a part of your Epic PL.





			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Since it's listed as a "desert power" and hence would actually have a very limited population I've considered asking for Lynn. I mean it's big, sure - but it might only have a population of a few million people scraping by at a subsistence level. In fact that's exactly how I'd run the Empire of Lynn. Wide open space south of my elvish and faerie territories, nominally independent but actually under my complete control thanks to a long standing history of corrupt officials, the human population wisely wetting their pants at the thought of ticking off the elite and epic components of my military, and lack of any real infrastructure. Otherwise I thought it might just be prudent to infer from the map that the "Kingdoms of the Marches"- the Marchlands - were actually a lot bigger than the map gives them credit for. That would mean more half-elves, and more half-elves allows me to dramatically scale upwards my population I suppose. Anyways, if Lynn is as desperate of a hellhole as I'm imagining it to be it would mostly be a place to build sandcastles in and get a tan more than anything else.
> 
> Right now I'm looking at players like Knight Otu and William though, and I'm wondering how anyone is going to compete with the possibilty that they'd actually get to engage their enormous population advantage and use it as a lever to absolutely steamroller the IR. Even if other smaller factions have enormously powerful PLs at the onset, the strategy for anyone - good, evil, or neutral - with a smaller faction seems to be forced into capturing population at all costs or perish.  Since significant population centers are rare,  certain players with those centers involved (and that sort of means we need population figures for the larger Oerth places too even if no one claims them) are going to be constant walking wounded unless for some insane reason someone lets them breath for a turn or so - in which case they'll immediately gain the necessary leg up to kill everyone else.
> 
> ...




You do need the additional population, James.
Lynn is mostly desert, but the western coastlands is quite fertile farmland dotted with small forests and hills. Parts of Lynn are wastelands inhabited by savages and other parts are as ancient as the oldest elven civilizations. The Lynn of today, though, was a decaying, collapsing Empire until you managed to seize power.

Population of Lynn: 11'400'000 people. (mostly Human)




			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> And speaking of Abbor Alz, *The Triumvirate Rebellious claims Abbor Alz, Hardby, and the Cliffs of Alz*.  This may negate my desire to seize the Duchy of Urnst.
> 
> And, um, sorry for not mentioning this sooner:  I'm naming my faction the Triumvirate Rebellious.  Rary, Robilar, Eli.  Down with the Circle of Eight!  They suck!  All awesome unto us!




Granted, and   .



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Anyone can look at this, it's just very large. Herein is a description of Grayspace, our claims, and what we suggest has happened in the past 20 years. Please feel free to look at this and tell me where I screwed up, Zelda =)
> 
> Edit: We are also claiming an army of  half-troll-half-dragons-half-fiends-half-hampsters... making a 200% strong army!




Great job, this gives me a lot to work with and a lot less work . 
One little flaw, though. The sphere wasn't sealed off 20 years ago. It will only be sealed off in my very first post on Turn 1.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Hello, everyone:
> 
> Sorry I have been away.  I was ill, and busy.  However, I thought I would post this before I hit the hay.
> 
> ...




A lot of information. Thanks, William. 
Everyone, consider what William has written here. It's good advice.
--
Gotta go.

I'll see you again tonight (CET).


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2004)

Like Venuz I got time on my hands now, so I'll start a historical writeup now. Expect it in a hour orso.

Btw, I'm dropping my Sahuagin Claims, they will not match with my history and my claims will consist of Trolls only.

Also, I'd like to change my color to LIGHT BLUE

But I'm overjoyed to see this progress as this good ol' steady pace and have so much content and enthusiasm. Kudos to you all!

and...

Live for the Swarm!!! 

[EDIT: I think I'll be the Emerals Order worst enemy ever or their greatest ally, will depend  And no thanks, I'm going troll all the way and don't need any local druidic societies  I'm an intruder in the natural order as you will see hehe. /EDIT]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

REQUEST TO SERPENTEYE

  May I add the following to each player's roster?  I'm not the gamemaster:  I'm asking your permission to put them in.  And to honor William's work:

  Eluvan:  Silent Ones of Keoland
  Xael:  Obsidian Citadel, Knights of Luna, Knights of the High Forest
  Rikandur:  Bonehearts, Boneshadow
  Knight Otu:  Knights of Hextor
  Bugbear? ... Knights of Heironeous (maybe)
  Eluvan:  Knights of the Hart, Knights of Holy Shielding, Knights of the Watch.
  William:  Mouquollad Consortium
  Forsaken One or another player, whoever wants them:  Old Faith
  Any player who wants them:  Old Lore
  Thomas:  The People of the Testing.
  Any player of a strongly good power:  The Silver Coins
  Any player of a druidical or neutral power:  The Emerald Order
  Thomas:  Aliador (if you allow it, Serpenteye, and Aliador would be POWERFUL) 

  And finally, again, I am putting my claim on the Ice Elves of the Adri.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 9, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> EDIT: Bugbear, do you think I could seize the Duchy of Urnst from you?  I'm in need of a bit more population and soil more potable than can be found south of Abbor Alz.
> 
> And speaking of Abbor Alz, *The Triumvirate Rebellious claims Abbor Alz, Hardby, and the Cliffs of Alz*.  This may negate my desire to seize the Duchy of Urnst.
> 
> ...



I'd rather keep the duchy if at all possible. Rynnon is an urnst man and if the duchy fell in the hands of outsiders he would be compelled to imediatly go to war. You might want to lay claim to greyhawk city and the greyhawk pact lands, which I still think are up for grabs. Rary wants to conquer Greyhawk after all.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 9, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> REQUEST TO SERPENTEYE
> 
> May I add the following to each player's roster?  I'm not the gamemaster:  I'm asking your permission to put them in.  And to honor William's work:
> 
> ...



that would be fitting, I'll take them with Serpenteyes approval.
[I realize that my faction is one of the more powerful ones, and if Serpenteye feel that those PL would be better served going to another player, then that's where they should go.]


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 9, 2004)

Grand high Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Great job, this gives me a lot to work with and a lot less work .
> One little flaw, though. The sphere wasn't sealed off 20 years ago. It will only be sealed off in my very first post on Turn 1.





Gah, well, the end state is the same, everything will have just gotten there in a different way. Sorry, my misunderstanding.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Didn't the orcs on that one planet try to wipe out the elves? I never really was into Spelljammer, so that might be a good issue for you to clarify.




That was always there main goal, yeah... They did not so much as try to wipe them out as add considerable numbers to the goblinoid fleets who were at war with them.  Then the elves blew up their planet, and they vowed revenge.  They were trying to rebuild a fleet about 20 years ago.  I would assume that they have finished their fleet and it has been knocked out by the vastly superior Elvish Imperial Navy.

But no, Borka will never be friends with the elves, particularly Zelda's and My elves.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 9, 2004)

Nothing to see here.... move along (Double post!)


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 9, 2004)

Hmmm.  Alright.

*The Triumvirate Rebellious claims The City of Greyhawk.*

Presumably, the Circle of Eight was forced to flee before our sheer concentrated awesome.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2004)

*A tale of winter.*

“Gather round children, come, quickly now.” The elderly halfing woman beckons to several children laughing and playing around the huge oak tree standing in the middle of one of the large green fields of Keoland. 

“Come now children, your mothers will be back soon and then I won’t be able to finish my tale! And we don’t want that now do we?” About a dozen high pitched voices go up in unison “Noooo!” Quickly the fourteen children sit themselves down around the small old woman.

“Well now... where did I leave of last time? Hmmm...”

One of the young gnomes among the children raises his hand. “Winterspring Yidda, you were gonna tell us about Winterspring!”

The little halfing rubs her chin and thinks for a moment. “Hmmm yes... Winterspring. It is not the prettiest of stories my little ones and proof that not all ends well for everyone. Are you sure you want to hear it?”

”Yes Yidda! Tell us about it! We aren’t scared of monsters!” A pair of elven boys boasts while puffing up their chests.

“Heh, well ok then...” The old crone raises her head again and as she gazes upon the younglings her eyes and look have darkened. A cold wind blows over the grasslands and as the sun disappears behind a cloud a shiver runs down the spines of the children.

“A long long time ago, in a land far far away, there was the most beautifull of lands. A land ridden with lush gardens, viriel forests and golden fields where ever you went as far as the eye could see. And wonderous people lived there! O yes! Wonderous indeed! They valued art, music and dance and their history still lingers on in many a treasured song and sculpture indeed! 

They prospered for hundreds of years, toying with magic and technology alike and many an invention sprang from their creative minds. But as with everything beautifull in the world, some things about cannot abide such beauty unless it is for themselves. So this land of beauty was besieged many a time by an envious neighbour or a monster beset on the wonders and beautifull things of this land to enrich itself. Or, perhaps, in a quest to turn as beautifull as the land by discovering its secrets.

But luckily the people from this noble land were wise as well and forsaw this envy and danger lurking beyond their borders and sometimes within. Each time evil set foot on their land it would discover that these people were well versed in the arts of war, which they had made into an art in itself as everything they touched and practiced. But next to their not formidable skills there were their greatest allies. Their friends and guides in times of peace, and the icon of their wrath in times of war, the great spirits of their lands.

They had long earned the love and respect of the spirits of nature by the way they respected their land and nature and the love they had for the beauties of the world. But this which allowed them to prospes so long and to these heights would eventually bring about their downfall. For there are more spirits in the multiverse and not all are benign and some vastly more powerfull then those that inhabited their lands.”

Yidda stops for a second while she takes a sip of her berryjuice and with a deep sigh she continues.

“They prospered for ages on end and they created many wonders and marvels, some even still to be beheld to this very day. Their lust for exploration and invention eventually led them to the practise of certain magics and their mages and sorcerers eventually even experimented with planar magic to open portals and gates to world far far away. This so they could see what marvels the gods and the multiverse had created for them to discovered and wonder about. They travelled across dozens of worlds, exasperated each time by the beauties they discovered and sometimes horrified by the evil they encountered. Many things they brought home from these worlds and their curiosity and their unending hunger for more and newer things ever unsatisfied.

This would all change after these hundreds of years. For as we all know, that which history has taught us well. Nothing endures forever my children, not even the gods. The tides of the worlds wax and wane and with it happiness and pain. Treasure what you may younglings, for nothing lasts forever. Live in the moment and enjoy it to its fullest, live your lives to the fullest...”

She sighs again.

“One day their mages opened a portal to a new world. Well, not so much a small demi-plane as a world. It was beautifull beyond compare, irridiscent purple skies, green fields and woods as far as one could see. But this was a quiet world, a dead world. Dark purple clouds raged across the skies and a chill wind blew across the fields and through the woods as all was silent. Not the sounds of birds or other wildlife, nothing, just silence behind the wind.

The mages that discovered the world didn’t think anything of this silence and were over enthusiastic to find such a world. A paradise for their own, a haven of beauty for their emperor yet unspoiled. A garden fit for a god, their god emperor. 

They quickly turned to build their towers there, and as spires of master craftmanship soared towards the purple skies around a temple and palace to their god emperor many people flocked to this new unspoiled world of unnatural beauty.

Many mages tried to make contact and peace with the spirits of this world but their calls remained unheeded. Silence was the answer to their spells and a few doubts arose among the greatest of minds of the empire as to the source of this quietude. But dozens of years passed without problems or disaster, dozens of years turned into an age and an age into two ages. Some things however are inevitable as I told you, to all things comes an end and so indeed to this grandest of empires. Perhaps the greatest ever to color the face of this world.

The people who had settled on the world had steadily been building more towns and cities, used more and more natural resources and had been slowly turning the world to their image and in their process they had accidentally aroused something.

And so it came to be that after two ages the dream ended and the silence of the plane turned into crimson song as the world awoke.” Yidda stops as the gnomish boy raises his hand again.

“The world awoke? How can the world wake up? Worlds don’t sleep do they?” And he looks at the grass he’s sitting on looking a bit unnerved.

Yidda looks grimly at the boy. “No worlds don’t sleep, but spirits do. And what this spirit was I do not know, neither do I know how it came to be there. Perhaps it was sealed in this world at the edge of the multiverse as punishment by the gods or perhaps that it threatened them, I do not know. But it was there, and it was aroused by those people as they despoiled it.

The skies turned black as dark clouds appeared in ever greater number, the chill wind turned into a hurricane as all the spirits of that forgotten world awoke. Dark creatures arose from tree and rock as snow began raining down from the skies and the once wonderous world slowly froze over.

The settlers who had now lived there for over two hundred years were caught unawares and most of them perished in that storm of ice and cold. Those who didn’t disappeared behind dark shapes in the show. The tales that survived told about malign spirits of ice and wind that stalked the icy wastes.

But it didn’t stop there, o no... The cold followed them to their homeworld, this world, our world. Their pale blue skies turned purple and hurrican force winds raped their golden fields and beautifull cities as blizzards covered their empire in ice and snow. The frost spread as a frozen blight across their lands, destroying everything in its path. Many people escaped this torrent of ice and blood but at least as many fell before icy claws of spirits of cold and maybe even more to the winds and cold.

The once so proud people travelled far and wide telling their tale and bringing their skills and arts with them. But never unwatchfull of that purple haze, that irridiscent sky and the tingling chill winds that foretell the comming of a cold.. cold.. winter..”

Getting slowly up from the root of the tree Yidda looks at the children. 

“Ah look, there are your mothers, hurry up! They must have missed their little ones on a beautifull afternoon as this! Hurry now!”

The gnomish boy turns around as the rest hurries over to their parents and looks at Yidda with a questioning expression across his face.

“Yes Lovar, what is it?” 

“You said those spirits came to this world, our world. Are they still here? When did this happen? A long time ago?”

A chill wind blows in across the fields again and Yidda and the boy turn their noses into the wind that blows up from the south.

“No Lovar, this happened last year."

She looks with a serious expression at the boy.

"I fear we may have a cold winter this year.”


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2004)

I'll put something clearer up in an hour orso  Just wanted to post something from an IC point of view


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 9, 2004)

Does anyone currently claim the Troll Fens?  I seem to recall them being owned.  If no one has, or wishes to, I'll take up the slack.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2004)

If it's still possible, I think the Illithid color should be BLACK. I don't control any visible territory afterall, but... if I did...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2004)

I dropped the claim so go ahead.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 9, 2004)

Ooh, even more knightly orders. Thanks guys, once again, for your timeless work to make sure that the ignorance of people like me doesn't screw up the game .


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2004)

Btw, time for a new thread or something? This one is getting kinda large again and over 10 pages.

Btw, question to serpenteye, did we get closed of 20 years ago or at the start of the IR?


----------



## James Heard (Dec 9, 2004)

I think whoever lays claim to the Old Faith should get the Old Lore bards, mostly because Old Lore bards and the Old Faith are pretty much sister organizations - the Old Lore bards are like the spies for the Old Faith.

And they're not elvish at all really, so even though they're bards (but really druids ala 1st ed) and I've got a demipower of music on my hands I could care less about them.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Btw, question to serpenteye, did we get closed of 20 years ago or at the start of the IR?



 According to the post earlier this page, start of the IR.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 9, 2004)

Okay - there's no good way to say this at this point, I think, so I'm just going to be as candid as I can. I'm dropping out. My plans have changed, and it seems as though I'm going to have little internet access for the two weeks between the 23rd of December and the 6th of January. For a game like this, it just seems completely impractical to try to keep up in such circumstances. So... I'm afraid that's it. 

 I apologise sincerely to everybody I put out by doing this, and everybody whose time I wasted. I feel like a complete bastard for doing this at this point, but it seems better than stringing you along and then just ceasing my posting on the 23rd with no notice. 

 Have fun, everyone.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 9, 2004)

Sensei Serpenteye said:
			
		

> You do need the additional population, James.
> Lynn is mostly desert, but the western coastlands is quite fertile farmland dotted with small forests and hills. Parts of Lynn are wastelands inhabited by savages and other parts are as ancient as the oldest elven civilizations. The Lynn of today, though, was a decaying, collapsing Empire until you managed to seize power.
> 
> Population of Lynn: 11'400'000 people. (mostly Human)



Ok, then I've got Lynn and that settles a little bit about my concerns that I'd have to figure out what good an army of treants and dryads would be - they're powerful but they wouldn't exactly be mobile (and neither would the "elvish ghosts" and whatnot of the Elvenanian Forest really. So I'd like to suggest that they be treated as a fortification, a big honking dangerous keep out sign, travel at your own peril and such. That would leave me with prior militaries units of:

*Thorns*- fey military, thorns are in the MM3 (CR4 halfling-like fey)

*The Faerie Court* - Not very numerous, but even a few hundred nymph druids, spriggan and redcap barbarians, and satyr bards probably act more effectively than anyone would really care to find out

*The Armies of the March Kings* - half-elves running internal and border security, more like a collection of knightly orders with an emphasis on medium cavalry

*The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda* - Probably not even armies really, but old elves a little past their prime capable of dealing with interlopers who might get through to Miranda. At most a few score from each Mystic(district), but I guess they'd add up.

*The Temple of Sehanine* - Dedicated to reclaiming the power and secrets of the Elvendar. Again, small in number and perhaps underpowered currently thanks to the clerical problem.

*The Recorders of Ye'Cind*  - More of an intelligence organization than anything else, but their god is present and they can't help but know that he's around even if they're unclear exactly where.

*The Court of Winter Moons* - Younger elven toughs and courtiers, the honor guard of the queen.

*Ye'Cind* - Demigods are power in and of themselves.

*The Imperial Navy of Lynn* - Understrength, but of good design thanks to elvish aid.

*The Armies of Lynn* - A mob, a great big freaking mob. Since it's so huge, Lynn would need bodies on the ground more than some elite force. Unfortunately Lynn would probably be relying on heaps and heaps of Militia class units for the majority of its military needs.

*Suelisian (sp?) Jannisaries* - Probably the most "normal" army by Flanaess standards under my control. Probably not the normal sense of the word Jannisaries (slaves) anymore though, nor particularly Suel in composition. The regular army of Lynn, with advanced equipment - like spears and armor.

and that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2004)

> According to the post earlier this page, start of the IR.



My appolagies for not reading through enough and thanks.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 9, 2004)

Okay Serpenteye, I will claim Sulhaut Mountains then as a surface base of operations. It seems that the bulk of Gallador`s Concord is  ocated under southwestern to central part of continent, not the east. But Rauxes and Ivid would still be valuable, I do not relinquish it. Is there anything interesting in the Sea of Dust?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 9, 2004)

Also, I will claim some some Underdark abominations and Deep/Shadow Dragons.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

REPEAT OF REQUEST TO SERPENTEYE

  May I add the following to each player's roster?  I'm not the gamemaster:  I'm asking your permission to put them in.  And to honor William's work:

  Eluvan:  Silent Ones of Keoland
  Xael:  Obsidian Citadel, Knights of Luna, Knights of the High Forest
  Rikandur:  Bonehearts, Boneshadow
  Knight Otu:  Knights of Hextor
  Bugbear? ... Knights of Heironeous (maybe)
  Eluvan:  Knights of the Hart, Knights of Holy Shielding, Knights of the Watch.
  William:  Mouquollad Consortium
  Forsaken One or another player, whoever wants them:  Old Faith
  Any player who wants them:  Old Lore
  Thomas:  The People of the Testing.
  Any player of a strongly good power:  The Silver Coins
  Any player of a druidical or neutral power:  The Emerald Order
  Thomas:  Aliador (if you allow it, Serpenteye, and Aliador would be POWERFUL) 

  And finally, again, I am putting my claim on the Ice Elves of the Adri.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

*Urgent To Eluvan*

Hey there, Eluvan.
  You are dropping out because you are unavailable for a 2 week period, late December to early January?

  Take it from the person who ran the 3rd IR:  that would not be a problem at all.  Not for Serpenteye, or for us, or for your power.

  This preparatory work seems frenzied, but preparatory work always is.  
  Once Serpenteye begins the pace will be leisurely.  
  Based on my experience in the 3rd IR, 2 weeks of absence won't cause any disruption that would really be noticeable.
  For that matter, an entire month of absence wouldn't be a problem.  Serpenteye could run your power, if need be, while you were gone.

  Why don't you stay in?  Could you?  It'll be fun!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## James Heard (Dec 9, 2004)

*James Heard faction information*

Megapost writeup for my faction
[sblock]
E-Mail: dunlandor@earthlink.net (this is direct permission)

PC: Ye'Cind, Elven Demigod of Music, Magical Songs, and Bards

Powers:

The Nations of the Mare Mysticum and the Empire of Lynn:

   Miranda - 
      The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda
      The Recorders of Ye'Cind
      The Court of Winter Moons
      Ye'Cind
   The Marches - 
      The Armies of the Marchward Kings
   The Elvanian Forest -
      The Thorns
      The Temple of Sehanine
      The Faerie Court
      (forest fortified heavily with not particularly mobile, but powerful
       creatures)
   The Empire of Lynn -
      The Imperial Navy of Lynn
      The Armies of Lynn
      Suloisian Jannisaries

Notes on population (total population 12,250,000)

Elvanian Forest (population 510,000)
Miranda (population 128,000)
Kingdoms of the Marchwards (population 212,000)
The Empire of Lynn (population 11,400,000)

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color on map desired by James: TAN

Territories on map: No territories on-map. Enormous off-map territories on the western side of the continent of Oerik: see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

Sehanine is our mother, and her tears are what makes the the People greater than the lesser races -for in the tears our mother spilled upon our father's blood she gave us the gift of mystery, that we might cherish it and nurture it always. In ancient times there was a schism, uncreating the Elvendar and we sent those rebels of the unfaithful across the oceans and across the great wastelands to the south to exile. The True People remain near the spring of tears that our Mother created for us, in the ancient woods where magic springs from the trees as easily as sunlight springs from the east. Here we created our great cities of Coronel and Antheon, the meadows of Mistenveil and the tower of Deiren. We are not only the stewards of that great civilization we made, of Miranda (May she live Forever!), but of the true spirit of all who were once Elvendar.

Trust, in the face of the corrupt Elfaine of the east, is hard to maintain. Still we persist, hoping that some few of the profane ones might come over to the ways of the Elvendar and Sehanine. We spread her message through songs as old as the soil and great Ye'Cind, and dilligently record what secrets we discover in those songs. We seek to heal those still reeling from the wounds of our Father with our own tears, while protecting ourselves from their madness. We are the People. We are not monkeys and interlopers on this world, but the heirs to Oerth's most hidden nature. Those who mistake our inherent serenity for generosity do so at their own peril.

The Mare Mysticum Alliance

For ages the elven nation of the Miranda lived in relative isolation from the human and other demihuman powers that ruled to the east and west across the sea. Its only true contest of powers were with the giants of Fireland and the primitive monsters of Gigantea, but that changed with the coming of mankind to the south. With the establishment of the Eryptian refugees that came to call themselves the Empire of Lynn the elves found themselves in conflict, war had come for the first time to groves since the dark ones were cast down into the depths of Oerth.

Still, the Lynndites were primitive compared to the elves and more vulnerable to manipulation by ancient minds of the elven elders. The humans were seeded with heresies and embroiled into civil wars, sympathetic and promising humans were seduced by fair elven maidens for the good of the People. Eventually the Empire of Lynn was cut into three portions, the Empire, the heretical tribes of the Enllave, and the half-elven protectorate kingdoms of the Marches. Today the Empire of Lynn itself is held under the protection of Queen Xin, its masses of bitterly poor refugees finally provoking the wealthier nations of the north to claim its vast expanse and attempt to restore it to order. It remains to be seen whether or not this arrangement will be satisfactory in the long term to the xenophobic elves and fey, but for now the Empire is reaping enormous benefits from the elven rule.

Physically the Elven Forest itself is the least forgiving of all geography around the Mare. Some of the treants of the Forest remember when the elves and their dark brothers the drow were one people, and when humanity was a mere myth used to frighten gullible elven children. Portions of the faerie court hold residence here deep in the recesses, and the ghosts of fey elven heroes lurk in the shadows to waylay the unannounced into the forest. The Elven Forest is what defines the Mare Mysticum region for what it is, a magical place. Even though few brave elves actually make residence in the forest, its presence is the entire reason for being for the elves to be in the area. Time itself seems to pass more slowly and sometimes less clearly within its borders, and elven and sylvan priestesses and seers come from all across the world to consult with the forest itself's strange intelligence. It is said that before the breaking with the outer planes that Corellon Larethian would while away hours in conversation with the rocks and trees of the Elven Forest. Some say that the legendary patience of the elves was learned in this place, and that in the center of the forest the most ancient of all elven holy sites - a temple dedicated to Sehanine who led the ancient elven people to Oerth - sits untouched by the sands of time.

The Kingdoms of the Marches spread to cover the lands between Gigantea, Lynn, the lost dwarven lands of the Landspire mountains that provide a buffer between the Marches and the lands of the Khanates and Celestial Imperium, and most of the land between the Elven homelands and the Elven Forest. Once the Marches were much smaller, and the Elven homelands much greater, but as time has passed the elves have retreated more and more as their number dwindled and the Marchward's subjects multiplied. The Marchwards are a hardy, industrious folk of mostly half-elven descent. Pledged eternally to their ancient task of guardianship, the Marchwards divide their lands according to celestial accordances garnered from the seerage of the elves. Few humans are allowed to immigrate to the Marches unless they pass a series of tests of magic and skill maintained to establish their loyalty to the elves, but those same tests guarantee that the rulers of the Marches are mighty and committed to their task indeed. Much of the land of the Marches is wide, fertile valleys left over from glaciation. Few occupy the lands, but ancient elven fortresses dot much of the countryside and are occupied by their now half-elven defenders and their fey allies. The overall governship of the Marches is covered by the Council of Y'Cind, whose traditional members include the Prince of Elvenkind, the high priest of Y'Cind, and an ambassador from the Faerie Court of the Elven Forest.

The Empire of Lynn is mostly desert and bitterly, tragically poor. Once the region was awash in wealth and power, ruled by the mighty Pariah of Lynn from the selfsame port city on the southwestern coast. Centuries of corruption and abuse, border wars with the Marchwards of the north and Enllavian tribesmen to the south, and a general failure of their once great trading empire to keep up with the rising competition of the Tharquish, all conspired to finally cause massive general uprisings among the populace in 586 against the rich and powerful. The revolutionaries bought themselves 
only more poverty with the coin of freedom though, and general conditions within the empire slid below the awful into the truly appalling quickly. At last, in 587, loyalists led by a general of the suloisian jannisaries bound by ancient pacts to the empire decided upon a radical course of action and pleaded their case before Queen Xin and her consort Wae Sinde forehead to floor begging for her mercy. After three tortuous months of consideration and debate, she graciously accepted the brooch and scepter of the Pariah of Lynn. Much of the current lack of unrest in Lynn is thanks to regular patrols of knights from the Marches and the populace's unabashed awe with the popular consort who, rumor has it, was the deciding reason for their good fortune. It is true that when the consort came to the ancient city of Lynn to help stop the mob violence that had spilled out into open war that the bard only climbed to the highest spire of the Pariah's palace still standing and played a song so sweet and sorrowful that all violence in the city stopped for a week and some of the most cruel of the thugs of the Flats openly wept while laying down their arms.

The Elven nation itself is empty. No, not entirely - but the cities of the elves lie mostly unoccupied and the storm wracked seas off the coast sometimes wash through the ages old magics that once protected the shores from the worst of the blizzards that wash over Gigantea. One of the first thing most notice about the place is that most of the residents are old, visibly old as few elves outside the Elven nation are ever seen. A few reckless and ill-tempered young elves pledged as honor guard stay here, and the occasional pilgrim seeking knowledge that might only be found in the capital Coronel's hallowed libraries come for moments. Elves in the ancient homelands live longer than they might live someplace further from the Elven forest and the magic invoked over the years in the Mysticum. The only ambassador to the Elven nation is a single solitary building in Coronel hosting the delegation from the Celestial Imperium. Even though the Elven nations and the Mysticum alliance covers a huge amount of acreage it is quite thinly populated, being the home of mostly elves, their fey allies, ancient treants and awakened animals, ghosts, and their half-elven knight-protectors. There are ten times as many humans within the protectorate of Miranda's queen as elves and fey, yet they are definitely the power and controlling force of the region.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2004)

> Forsaken One or another player, whoever wants them: Old Faith



I respectfully decline 

Hmmm but somehow I am considering not to massacres Zindias and Nippons population and just play Nippon as it is. As it looks and as its written up it seems like a densely populated island which is highly, HIGHLY culturally advanced and kinda peacefull. And since the good guys need reinforcements.. hmmm give me a moment


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 9, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol

[sblock]A messanger from Gallador, calling herself Meliana, Priincess of The Veil, wants to speak with Iuz. She looks like a young human girl around 10 years old, but closer examination and magic would reveal her to be a powerful Undeath, and her very old eyes seem to be piercing through everything they see.[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 9, 2004)

*From Edena_of_Neith to Eluvan*

Your post about knights on the other page leads me to believe you are unhappy with your power, the League of Athyr.
  If this is the case, don't play it.
  Go back to your original power, that you began the IR with.  You seemed very happy with that power.  The Shepherds in Darkness, I believe?

  Let someone else shoulder the League of Athyr, and then you can tear them up with your old power, knights and all!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 9, 2004)

Knight Otu, Paxus, Devillish, Rikandur, can I post some IC diplomacy or just send you emails?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Knight Otu, Paxus, Devillish, Rikandur, can I post some IC diplomacy or just send you emails?



 Whatever works best for you.


----------



## devilish (Dec 9, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Hey there, Eluvan.
> You are dropping out because you are unavailable for a 2 week period, late December to early January?
> .
> .
> ...




Double that!  It'll slow down the last 2 weeks of the year for a lot of us, I'd assume.

Melkor - sounds fine either way!


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 9, 2004)

Are we starting diplomacy now, or are we waiting for the game to begin?

I was under the impression of the former, but if it is the latter, man, I have alot of e-mails to write.

EDIT: I now have an email for the game... wildspace@gmail.com

if you forget, just remember to send your e-mail out into wildspace!


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 9, 2004)

Just for practice, I've claimed my territories on the map - in the Illithid color.  Since he's underground anyway, I figured this would cause no great consternation.

Eluvan, I don't think a two-week absence would be too much of an issue - this game will be fairly slow paced.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 9, 2004)

*The Triumvirate Rebellious claims Seltaren and Luekish - PROVISIONALLY.*

Though they are distinguished on Guilt Puppy's map, if Bugbear intended them as part of his territories when he claimed the Duchy of Urnst, I will release my claim on them without contest.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 9, 2004)

Devillish

[sblock]A weird figure aproaches the lair of Acererak . She seems to be a half-elf of drow descend, incredibly beautiful in an exotic way, who is dressed in white and silver, moving with with unhuman( and even un-Drow) grace. Detection spells can reveal her as a very powerful Undead. She claims to be Lanfear, Princess of The Dark Moon, and wants to speak with Acererak as a messanger from her father, Vampire King Gallador.[/sblock]


----------



## devilish (Dec 9, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Devillish
> 
> [sblock]A weird figure aproaches the lair of Acererak . She seems to be a half-elf of drow descend, incredibly beautiful in an exotic way, who is dressed in white and silver, moving with with unhuman( and even un-Drow) grace. Detection spells can reveal her as a very powerful Undead. She claims to be Lanfear, Princess of The Dark Moon, and wants to speak with Acererak as a messanger from her father, Vampire King Gallador.[/sblock]




Melkor:

[sblock]
A broken-necked zombie greets her at the entrance to a dark cave in the Vast
Swamp.  It turns around and shuffles back inside, leading her through twisting passages,
secret doors, numerous traps.  Finally, they enter into a large, non-descript cavern.

Within the darkness, skeletons are picking up numerous zombie body parts from
off the floor and gathering in the center.  They all collectively start building
a zombie-like figure, arm-to-shoulder, hip-to-spine.  A black-violet glow surrounds
the zombie, collecting and gluing the aberrant pieces together.  

"Princessssss Lanfear..." the corpse whispers in a dusted voice.  "I know you by your father.
How fare you and he?  Walking full in the entropy of Negative Energy, I hope.
I am very bussssssy working on some experimentsssss but I have time for you....." it drifts
off its speech.....
[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2004)

Edena: In your mega-post, you state that the Cult of Ashardalon (among other things) would consist of a large number of dragons. I don't feel this to be accurate. If there are any dragons at all, it would be a small amount. Half-dragons however may be available in larger numbers.

 Edit: Also, I'd prefer if you removed the second portion, the one originally from the spoiler tag.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 10, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *The Triumvirate Rebellious claims Seltaren and Luekish - PROVISIONALLY.*
> 
> Though they are distinguished on Guilt Puppy's map, if Bugbear intended them as part of his territories when he claimed the Duchy of Urnst, I will release my claim on them without contest.




I do consider Luekish to be part of the Urnsts, However the Seltaren hills are yours.
 In fact let me make a list of the regions shown on guilt Puppy's map which I consider part of Greater Nyrond (and thus claim) If anyone contests these claims let me know and we can work something out.

East Nyrond
West Nyrond
County of Urnst
Duchy of Urnst
Leukish
Trigol
Borneven
Womtham
Rel Mord
Old Red
Beer
Radigast City
Flinty Hills
Gamboge Forest
Adri Forest
Mithat
Chathold
Celedon Forest
and Woodwych 

I relinquish any claim on the gnat-marsh, perhaps Anabstercorian would like it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 10, 2004)

As The Forsaken One was kind enough to relinquish his claim to them, I am claiming the Troll Fens.

Melkor: If you have anything that you wish the other factions not to know, email is preferable, given the lack of security on sblock posts; if there's no sensitive information, the boards can handle it.  Be warned that approaching the Wolf God's palace unannounced is a swift ticket to unpleasantry, so your messenger will likely be shuffled around by a series of bureaucrats before being introduced by a majordomo.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 10, 2004)

Triple the vote of confidence that things will suddenly and inexplicably drop off for a while around Xmas. That's just the way things work, I didn't mention that I'd be off because I simply assumed that everyone would know what was going on by the sudden presence of gifts from their own relatives and the whining of children if any were present within earshot.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2004)

Hmmm... well then, okay! Consider me back in! I pretty much just found out that I would be busy in that period today, remembered how fast people were posting here, and though 'well, that's shot that then'. If, in fact, that much absence would be manageable then I am only too happy to stay in the game. It wasn't an excuse to dodge out; I genuinely thought I wouldn't be able to manage an absence of that length. Thanks, Edena, for setting me straight.  

 Also, I am of course aware that Christmas is a slow period... but still, a lot of people might only be off for the few days around Christmas itself. Hmmm, I feel kinda stupid now... 

 And no, I'm not unhappy with my power. In fact I'm feeling pretty good about getting out there and smiting some evil!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2004)

Good to have you back


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 10, 2004)

Cheers Eluvan!  Welcome back!!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 10, 2004)

I've made all the changes requested, including a very detailed analysis of your territories, Bugbear. 
  For those who wanted modifications, have a look!

  Forsaken One, what's up with your power?  You indicated possible major changes in Zindia, Nippon, and the Nippon Dominion.  What's up?

  Melkor, you claimed Ivid and Rauxes first.  Without realizing you had made the claim, Rikandur claimed Ivid.
  Without trying to offend anyone here, I'm giving Ivid back to Melkor.

  EDIT:  I have cleaned up Airwhale and Zelda's claim (to some extent, at least), and listed out each of their claims planet by planet.  Everyone ought to take a look at their rosters.
  Why?
  Because every one of those worlds is now in play.  Every player could conceivably teleport their Elite Armies to any one of those worlds or asteroids or even spelljamming vessels.  And we have TINKER GNOMES in the IR (may the Gods help us.  Are kender next?)  But in any case, if you are attacked from the secret base that Knight Otu set up on Celene, or Borka, or Spectre ... or the secret base that Melkor set up, or Paxus set up, or William set up, or ... well, now you will know why.
  It's an interstellar war.  Let the party begin!
  Oh, and note that there are enough dragons on the World of Edill to FRY US ALL on Oerth.  Isn't that nice?  Just leave it to the elves to convince them to do just that, too (maybe we DO need a way of destroying an entire planet? ...)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey ya'all, do you think we could recruit any more people?
  There are 6.5 billion people on this planet!  Surely, we could manage 2 or 3 more for the IR.  

  Can you'all do some recruiting?  I've done what I could in that department.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 10, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I've made all the changes requested, including a very detailed analysis of your territories, Bugbear.



Beautiful, Edena, thanks


> Without trying to offend anyone here, I'm giving Ivid back to Melkor.



Well, I for one am deeply offended


----------



## James Heard (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi, I also have the artifact the Recorder of Ye'Cind (which I know absolutely nothing about). I mean, it's his instrument. The one I don't know what it does.   

Someone want to throw me a bone? Does it allow me to summon 3rd  grade choruses? Or is it cool, like in Circle of Iron, and allow me to engage in dramatic Tai Chi fights with Monkeymen?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 10, 2004)

*To Guilt Puppy*

Guilt Puppy, I would be happy to finish filling in the map.  I would gladly do so, for you.
  But I need colors for all the remaining players first.  (A Crayola Crayon 96 pack would be nice!    )

  EDIT:  I've designated all your territories, Guilty Puppy, in your roster.  I have also done so with Knight Otu (that took a while) and Anabstercorian.  I'll get to the others also.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 10, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Oh, and Nac Mac Feegle: If "Kabalim" is meant as a play on Kabbalah, I believe that Kabbalot would be the correct pluralization (-im is masculine, -ot feminine). Not that it matters, with regard to the game or in any other way, but I took two quarters of Hebrew in college, and I don't exactly get a lot of chances to use it.




Alas, I've been found out.  I know "Kabalim" is the incorrect plural, but I didn't want to TOTALLY rip it off, so I changed it slightly.

Okay, Serpenteye, Edena, here's what I'd like to have:  The County and Principality of Ulek, 10 Epic PLs (to represent the 9 ascendants and the psicrown of the crystal mind), and 10 or so (whatever Serpenteye decides) already sacrificed towards the goal of achieving 10th level psionics (to represent all the previous Ascendants who have died in the course of the Kabalim's unceasing research).

Once I get Serpenteye's response to this, I'll repost my faction data with all of the updates so Edena can copy it directly into the megapost.

Edit:  I was just looking at the psionic artifacts list.  Damn but the Annulus scares me.  By concentrating for 10 rounds someone with that could annihilate my faction.  Hmmm, maybe I should claim it instead of the psicrown.  Decisions, decisions.  I'll work my answer to this one into the final faction info post after I hear back from Serpenteye.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 10, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Hi, I also have the artifact the Recorder of Ye'Cind (which I know absolutely nothing about). I mean, it's his instrument. The one I don't know what it does.
> 
> Someone want to throw me a bone? Does it allow me to summon 3rd  grade choruses? Or is it cool, like in Circle of Iron, and allow me to engage in dramatic Tai Chi fights with Monkeymen?



From the 2nd edition book of artifacts:


> Constant. The Recorder emits an ear-piercing note anytime anything of the PC's (including the Recorder) is stolen within 30' of it.
> Invoked. The Recorder can be commanded to play complicated melodies upon itself. Playing a sustained G reveals a single and important truth about a subject of the user's choosing. This truth is revealed in the form of a shimmering image, complete with visual and audial effects. The truth is usually something of profound significance in the subject's life, although the Recorder does not reveal the same image more than once for a single subject (1/day).
> Random. 3 from Table 21: Enchantment/ Charm (notes A, C, and E), 3 from Table 26:Minor Spell-Like Powers (notes B, D, and F).
> Curse. The music is so beautiful that the use becomes unable to hear anything except the recorder within 2d4 weeks. All of the standard penalties for deafness are suffered.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 10, 2004)

*To Serpenteye*

Do you recognize the existence of the continent of Anakeris?
  Do you recognize the existence of the Isle of the Phoenix?

  I recommend the following additions for Xael, if you and he agree to it:

  The Vesve Forest has a nation in it, which occupies all of the southern two-thirds of the forest except the coastal area of the Whyestil Sea.  This nation is Delrune (you may remember my homebrew Delrune from the 3rd IR and from other articles I've posted.)  It is a high elven nation - it represents large forces of elves, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie.
  You could also give Xael my homebrew nation of Calrune.  Calrune is a centaur nation, with some humans, within the Vesve next to the Whyestil Sea, east of Delrune.  It represents sizeable forces of centaurs, small forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie. 
  Also, you could give Xael my homebrew nation of Chauntosbergen, which I put in the Clatspur Mountains in my campaign (which is right next to Perrenland, Xael's territory)  Chauntosbergen represents a large force of dwarves, a small force of gnomes, and a small force of wondrous beings.
  In addition, you could give him Swantmoor, my homebrew nation that fits in between the southern Vesve and Furyondy.  Swantmoor is a gnomish (regular gnome) land, and represents large forces of gnomes, small forces of other demihumans, small forces of humans, small forces of neutral and good animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie

  Up to you and Xael.

  Populations (revised, and doubled because all other populations were doubled by Serpenteye)

  Delrune:  753,000 elves, 21,000 faerie
  Calrune:  50,000 centaur, 14,000 others
  Swantmoor:  160,000 gnomes, 60,000 others
  Chantosbergen:  550,000 dwarves, 173,000 gnomes.

  These populations would be in addition to the listed population of the Vesve Forest.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 10, 2004)

Awesome Bugbear, thanks. Someone referenced it as a 1ed DMG artifact but I didn't remember it from that (and I'd have to go hunt that book down besides)and the Book of Artifacts just happens to have been one of those few books I didn't buy by TSR from back then  :\ 

Profound truths huh? That should be interesting to figure out how to work into some sort of game use. Ah well, I guess I *did* say the Recorders (the bards, not the artifact) were probably some sort of intelligence unit. 

The name is Bard, James Bard - in her Majesty Xin's Secret Service?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2004)

> Forsaken One, what's up with your power? You indicated possible major changes in Zindia, Nippon, and the Nippon Dominion. What's up?



I'm curious to what the good / neutral / evil balance is. If good/neutral is severely underrepesented I might just play Nippon as it is, a culturally very very highly advanced nation with an incredibly dense population and widespread wealth.

This would back the forces of good quite a bit. But else I'll just go and do my weird thing.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 10, 2004)

Whoops, I just mistakenly noticed that I had claimed parts of Urnst, when in fact I was going to claim parts of Ulek.  Stupid name thingies.  Last post edited to change this.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 10, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> I'm curious to what the good / neutral / evil balance is. If good/neutral is severely underrepesented I might just play Nippon as it is, a culturally very very highly advanced nation with an incredibly dense population and widespread wealth.
> 
> This would back the forces of good quite a bit. But else I'll just go and do my weird thing.



2 good powers
2 neutral powers
8 evil powers
7 unknown (2 likely evil, 3 likely good)

This tally does not include yourself or unconfirmed players, and counts Zelda/Airwhale as one Power.

I'm guessing your DM doesn't let you play evil characters.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2004)

> I'm guessing your DM doesn't let you play evil characters.



I've been teh DM for years  And my players always play evil =]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 10, 2004)

*To everyone*

Bear with me here.
  I'm going to try something.
  There are 3 or 4 unused colors that Guilt Puppy has on the map, and I'm going to color some of the powers in with them.
  This doesn't mean anything, other than I'm trying to clarify for you'all where your powers are.  A picture is worth a thousand words, literally, in this case.
  I realize these aren't the colors you wanted, and that can be corrected as soon as Guilt Puppy makes the colors available:  I will make the corrections personally.
  I just want as many of you as possible to see where your powers are.  That is all this is about.

  -

  -

  -

  EDIT:  Ok, I've put in all the colors Guilt Puppy had available.  I know these are not the colors anyone wanted.  I did this only to show you where your powers are, and to stop the confusion (especially over woodlands.)

  Anabstercorian, Bugbear gave up his claim on the Gnatmarsh.
  Nobody has claimed Dyvers yet.

  Eluvan, your power is not colored in.  But it's obvious:  almost all the uncolored region in the western part of the map is yours.

  -

  -

  -

  EDIT:  Here is how I view the balance of power, OOC.  Of course, I could be dead wrong.  

  Airwhale / Zelda:  Elven player.  Likely to ally with the other elven players.
  James:  Elven player.  Likely to ally with the other elven players.  
  Thomas:  Elven player.  Likely to ally with the other elven players.
  Xael:  Elven player.  Likely to ally with the other elven players.

  Anabstercorian:  Playing an evil power.  Possible ally, possible foe.
  Creamsteak:  Playing an evil power.  Possible ally, possible foe.
  Devilish:  Playing a powerful evil power.  Possible ally, possible foe.  
  Guilt Puppy:  Playing an evil power.  Possible ally, possible foe.
  Knight Otu:  Playing an evil power.  Possible ally, possible foe.
  Melkor:  Playing an evil power.  Possible ally, possible foe.
  Paxus:  Playing an evil power.  Possible ally, possible foe.
  Rikandur:  Playing an evil power.  Possible, possible foe.

  Forsaken One:  Unknown.  Possibly any alignment.  Wild card.
  Venus:  Unknown.  Possibly any alignment.  Wild card.
  William:  Unknown.  Wild card.

  Bugbear:  Unknown.  Under pressure from all sides.
  Eluvan:  Unknown.  Under pressure from all sides.
  Nac Mac Feegle:  Unknown.  Under pressure from all sides.

  Edena_of_Neith:  That's me.  Evil power.

  Demon Athiest:  Unsure if playing
  Gnomeworks:  Unsure if playing
  Mr. Draco:  Is fairly sure is not playing.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 10, 2004)

I did a quick check of the megapost, and found that no one had claimed the Gnatmarsh yet.  It's quite possible that someone has and it hasn't made it in to the megapost yet, but if no one has, then *I claim the Gnatmarsh*.

*I also claim the Free City of Dyvers*.

Edit: Oops!  IT looks like the Gnatmarsh belongs to Bugbear.  Never mind!


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 10, 2004)

> Airwhale / Zelda:  Elven player.  Likely to ally with the other elven players.




See, the way Zelda and I have figured, different members of our faction want different things.  The Elves, they want what is good/right/etc... blahblahblah. boring stuff like that.  However, the majoraty of our faction, Ginsel and the free traders, just want to make sure trade is not harmed through the sphere, want to increase their own personal power, place the safety of their homes above the greater good of the sphere... etc.

We are hoping that this will create many chances to roleplay, as different members of our faction may want vastly different things at times.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 10, 2004)

And for my part, I think that my faction's more neutral than anything else. Sure there's a lot of good creatures and such, but they're xenophobic and more than a little self-involved.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 10, 2004)

Filled out the faction list with up-to-date colors and such... A couple of things had to be fudged (I used dark blue for the illithid, since black would hide borders, and blue-grey for the Kabalim, since grey designates unclaimed regions)... 

Edena, big thanks again for going through and designating all these -- it's a tedious process. Also, I fixed the Hold of the Sea Princes... Turned out there way a "leak" in the border (it just flood fills a source image til it hits black, so if it's not completely black all the way around, one territory can get colored over by another)... If you spot any other situations like that (where changing one territory causes the one next to it to change, or one territory refuses to change) let me know.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 10, 2004)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> See, the way Zelda and I have figured, different members of our faction want different things.  The Elves, they want what is good/right/etc... blahblahblah. boring stuff like that.  However, the majoraty of our faction, Ginsel and the free traders, just want to make sure trade is not harmed through the sphere, want to increase their own personal power, place the safety of their homes above the greater good of the sphere... etc.




Just to add, that this is indeed so.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 10, 2004)

Airwhale

Read your e-mail (I used original one)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm fine with blue-grey for my color.

Pending approval from Serpenteye I've added the County and Principality of Ulek to my provinces.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 10, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Rikandur Azebol
> 
> [sblock]A messanger from Gallador, calling herself Meliana, Priincess of The Veil, wants to speak with Iuz. She looks like a young human girl around 10 years old, but closer examination and magic would reveal her to be a powerful Undeath, and her very old eyes seem to be piercing through everything they see.[/sblock]




Melkor, Lord Of ALL !

[sblock]When Maliana entered Iuz's throneroom, instucted first by withered old hag of a human descend how to behave to not get Almighty angry, first thing that she perceived was smell of goblin fear, blood ... And the source of this all was kneeling in the front of throne of bones and skulls of thousands of people. Their spirits wailing quietly, tied to their mortal remmants in undescribable agony. With the corner of the eye she perceive that pathetic slave was chewing with great dificulty on some meat. Tears running down his cheeks ... but her gaze was fully absorbed by being sitting on the throne in relaxed stance, playful smile on his lips, ending just above mouth. She can see every line in the withered old form of a half man. Every feature of his old face is a map of debauchery and excess, wickednes beyond comprehesion of mere mortals, cruelty without bonds and rage that could consume evrething and not being sated in even the smallest extent. But the repulsive face of the male crone and his wasted body, thin and skeletal as if all muscles were sucked up by abominable power ... all this is nothing compared with the baleful, crimson eyes. Burning like hot coal in the deep eyesockets. He laughed and his laugh was like scream of the dying, like sound of children's skulls crushed by uncaring power, like croaking of ravens fighting over the eyes of the slain, like sound of descending avalanche, like sound of tornado sweeping aside innocent village. Goblin vomited, and exploded in shover of blood, when Iuz's eyebrows crisscrosed in slight irritation. Creature's bloodied skeleton standed here as if animated by evil force before collapsing into the cheap of bones.

"Welcome in my home ... Will You join me during the dinner ? You may tell servants what would You like to ... bite. You are my honored guest."

With a wave of the hand Iuz summoned the same old crone, who advised her about behaviour, and old woman waits patiently for Princess to follow her.
[/sblock]

Och ? Maybe, just maybe ... If Melkor would agree. We could try that: Nobody of Us controls Ivid the Mad NPC, we influence about one third of his servants, each of us.The remaining third is as insane as their Overking. And trough this ... to influence Ivid we are forced to combine arms. Since We cannot enter Rauxes personally to ... "explain" Ivid how ... tiring his lunacy is.    

If not, well I prefer Demons to Undead ... so, I nullify my claim on the Ivid. 
And Eclavdra will have a lot to explain.    

(OOC: Nothing to worry, no offense intended ... Unless the thing would be too iresistible for Iuz.   )

And Paxus ? Wolf God and bureaucracy ?!  
Ach, Yes ... Thou art _lawful_.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Great Serpenteye ! Evil visions tell Iuz that on Monday my comp will be repaired ... so everybody beware the wrath of Iuz !


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 10, 2004)

I filled in the League of Athyr.  Haverhill would go to Nac Mac Feegle, if he has the Principality and County of Ulek.

  Geoff (all of Geoff) and the Hornwood are mine.
  The drow deserve a forest of their own, don't you think?  (the elves have dozens of forests!)

  Is anyone claiming the Phostwood?  That's the wood that borders the Empire of Iuz, Greater Nyrond, Paxus's Griff Mountains on the east, and Xael's Theocracy on the southeast/east.

  Since Anabstercorian claimed the Gnatmarsh, and Bugbear hasn't contested it, I'm putting the Gnatmarsh in Anabstercorian's colors.  You two can argue about it amongst yourselves.  

  EDIT:  Regardless of what the map tells you, Knurl belongs to the drow, not to the Great Kingdom of Aerdi.  We may have the same color, but that is aside from the point.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey, Airwhale, feel free to correct me, but here goes:

Just one thing. We arent "elven players".
We play trading alliance with military force, that consists of different races;
humans, dwarves, elves, gnomes and quite a number of weirder or just rarer creatures.

Also, our relationship with spacefaring greyspace folk is not same as our relationship with Oerth races/folk.

We've had quite little contact with Oerth people, beyond trade relations. Some inviduals among our faction have probably been visiting or living on Oerth, but quite a number of our faction's folk  have never set foot on Oerth.

So, lot of other factions here, have good chance to make either good or bad first impression, and same stands for our faction.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 10, 2004)

I agree... the human crecent world is by far the largest part of our faction.  The parts of the imperial elvish navy that are stuck inside grayspace are basicly along for the ride... We all have a vested interest in keeping grayspace safe though.


----------



## Xael (Dec 10, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I recommend the following additions for Xael, if you and he agree to it:
> 
> *loads of text*
> 
> Up to you and Xael.



  Well I'm certainly not refusing to claim them, if Serpenteye allows them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 10, 2004)

Until Serpenteye makes some rulings, I've done most of what I could do with the roster.  Incidentally, the roster - the megapost - is now 44 pages long on my word processor:  the size of a small book.

  I will leave the rosters of Demon Athiest, Mr. Draco, and Gnomeworks on the megapost, in the hopes they play.
  I'm hoping you'all could recruit 2 or 3 more players:  based on what I learned from the 3rd IR, we need more players ... believe it or not.

  If someone could talk Gez and Darkness into playing, Kudos to them.  Both were excellent players in the 3rd IR and prior to that.

  - - - 

  I'm now going to concentrate on reading the rules, and initiating the kind of secret diplomacy that many of the rest of you have been doing.
  I will continue to update the roster, as Serpenteye and you give me appropriate information.  
  Remember, if a description of your power seems wrong, or is even confusing, let me know.

  Forsaken One and Guilt Puppy, may I add your e-mail addresses to the roster?  If yes, what are your e-mail addresses?


----------



## Xael (Dec 10, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Remember, if a description of your power seems wrong, or is even confusing, let me know.



 I only have a few very small things: Could you please add Mordenkainen as my PC and his level (Wizard 27), and Silver Key of Portals as a (minor) artifact into my power's description. Thanks.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 10, 2004)

devilish said:
			
		

> Melkor:
> 
> [sblock]
> A broken-necked zombie greets her at the entrance to a dark cave in the Vast
> ...




[sblock]-Lanfear bows and looks around in amusement:
 "My father sends greetings to you, Ancient One, he has great mastery over the forces of Necromancy and Entropy, but claims than your knowledge surpasses even his, and there are very few beings on Oerth that King Gallador considers his equals. But unlike my Master, who has forged  a great empire in the lands below, you have been contended for centuries with devoting yourself to your experiments and Art.
 But now there are rumors about your alliance with Solistarim, do you seek to enslave lesser beings, now that their false Gods forsake them? If so, maybe your followers could join forces with Nosferatu in order to create a New Order, in which Undeath shall rule supreme? They say you are allied with Iuz and this new power, Ashardolon, is this true?"[/sblock]

OOC: We can finish this conversation in email, if you want to discuss your non-public plans and knowledge?


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 10, 2004)

Edena, here is some information on the Isle of the Phoenix.  It existed in a series of RPGA modules as an island off the coast of Aquaria.  This continent, created by Frank Mentzner of TSR, had an empire started by Oeridian seafarers (there might have been some Flan humans there, not sure) amid demihumans and humanoids.  The empire colIasped, and was replaced with some city states, nations, and settlements.  One of the kings played around with technology and I seem to remember a Druidic alliance there, as well as a powerful Lawful Good wizard/cleric on the Isle of the Phoenix.

Also, I would suggest that people familiarize themselves with the World of Greyhawk with either the resources on page one of the thread or the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer. I think some familiarity with the world would help our players. We could use some more players as well.

Some claims clarifications.  My color should be orange for the Baklunish States.  (Guilt Puppy can just list my faction as Al’Akbar on the maps.)

Also, from e-mail exchanges with Serpenteye, the following changes should be made to my claims.  Xael should receive the Tiger Nomads and the Wolf Nomads, as they border his land.  The Rovers of the Barrens, who in the LGG were trying to form an alliance with the Wolf Nomads, and the Barrens should go to Rikandur Azebol. However, Xael your faction is neutral and already has the Circle of Eight. So, I think the good aligned Silver Coins would not be appropriate.  Maybe Serpenteye can assign it to a good aligned player who would benefit from it.

As Xael is playing a neutral power in an area of great natural resources, possibly he should get the Emerald Order.  The Old Faith could go to another neutral faction, or one that cares about the environment.  The Old Lore is associated with them, so they might boost another player.  (Possibly, these two go with a faction associated with the Flan or nature.)

Also, I am including the information from Greyhawk Mysterious Places at http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~leirbakk/rpg/adnd/society/adnd_society_greyhawkplaces.html.  I would like to claim Azor’alq from this list, because of its nature as it is tied to the Baklunish nations and Tovag Baragu for the same reason. I am somewhat tempted to take the hero deity Azor’alq to work with Al’Akbar (Hero God of Light, Purity, Courage, Strength).  He would be a better fit than Daoud, neutral hero deity of clarity, humility and immediacy. Heck, Daoud might just apologize profusely for showing up in the IR.  I am also tempted to take some celestials, and genie-kind of good and neutral alignment as well andif no one claims it the Silver Coins.  (These should go to a good aligned player.  Ideally, maybe a good player who needs a power boost.) 
The celestials and genies reflects Al’Akbar bringing some forces to his lands, and the fact that genies are associated with the Baklunish in the World of Greyhawk. However, I do not want to appear greedy.

However, maybe Venus would like to take Azor'alq to boost his power -- his lands are nearer to my part of the Flanaess than any other.


 Also, as the Cup and Talisman of Al’Akbar were lost in the World of Greyhawk, I may have to find it – unless Serpenteye rules my PC can just claim the artifact.  (Reading the LGG, it looks like the people in the Valley of the Mage stole it from Ekbir some centuries ago. Okay, Xael, give it back. )

It might be a good idea for people who are concerned about their factions to take the unclaimed large territories such as Erypt, the Celestial Imperium, the Tharquish Dominions and the like.  Serpenteye said if we don’t play them, he will.  Or we can each claim something and then be willing to give things over to a new player. (Maybe we should just do a new separate recruiting thread.  Some people may think the game is closed, or that a game with devil-introduced technology favors the evil players.  Serpenteye, I did give a few possible alternate sources of technology that I think could be used in the IR.  (The Church of Murlynd, the City of the Gods, maybe even gnomes experimenting with steam engines. Nah, strike the last one. Unless, you really want it.) So, maybe a new recruitment thread clarifying what this IR is all about might help recruit some new people.

I did come up with some ideas for Nic Mac Feegle and Thomas Hobbes to boost their power.  The Kabbalim seem to be an interesting concept, but some of the gods of Oerth are very benign and most do not interfere.  (In canon Greyhawk, anyone but a demigod and a few other deities need a consensus of the deities to manifest on the Prime Material Plane of Greyhawk.) A demigod, with or without a few hero deities, might help.  Also, to be blunt, if word ever gets out about the Kabbalim’s true design, most factions and populations might be more than a little upset.  (The dwarves, gnomes and elves of the Ulek states might be particularly annoyed with humans suggesting all gods need to be replaced. They might think that is presumptive, and rebel – even if the gods are absent.)

I would suggest that Nic Mac Feegle take the elan and dromites along with some githzerai from the Expanded Psionic Handbook.  The latter are kind of a merged psionic being/human being (think of the Trill from Star Trek: Deep Space 9, but psionic) and dromites are bug like creatures.  The elan hide their existence among humans to avoid possible trouble, so few people will know that they even exist. Possibly, you could have some githzerai who migrated to the prime material plane.  A little makeup and they can pass for a human.  Also, the Unbodied from the Expanded Psionic Handbook might be good as members of your faction. So, perhaps the élan wanted a secure home and a place to hone their mental and physical skills. The best demigod match for your faction in the World of Greyhawk is Zuoken.  Some quasi-deities, such as Daern, god of fortifications, might give your nation a bonus in some areas. Nic, you and everyone else can check out Greyhawk deities for further information.

(I think that demideities do help with Epic PL.  This might be useful for some factions.)

Thomas Hobbes, I suggested Greyhawk (who has it, if anyone) and Zagyg for a reason.  They can boost your power and prominence. I could probably do a roleplaying post where Al’Akbar tries to convince Zagyg to help free Zuoken, with a representative of the élan.  (Most deities would know of the existence of the elan, but not necessarily the Kabbalim.)

Aliador might be an option as well, if Serpenteye allows. I think Edena and I can find additional factions for people to claim.  Also, everyone check out Greyhawk Legendary Places below:
[sblock]Greyhawk mysterious places 

GREYHAWK Mysterious Places
File material taken from (1988).
GREYHAWK Adventures Design & Development: James M. Ward, Daniel Salas, Skip Williams, Nigel D. Findley, Thomas Kane, Stephen Innis, Len Carpenter, Eric Oppen, Jon Pickens.
GREYHAWK Adventures Editing: Warren Spector, Anne Brown, Karen Boomgarden, Steve Winter, Mike Breault, Scott Haring, Jon Pickens.
AOL File Editing: Roger E. Moore.
GREYHAWK Adventures (C)1988 TSR, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
AOL File (C)1995 TSR, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
(R) and (TM) indicate trademarks of TSR, Inc.
This file contains information on mysterious places in the Flanaess of eastern Oerik, but it may be adapted into other AD&D(R) campaigns with minor changes, serving as legends and rumors to get player characters into major adventures. This work has been updated since its original publication for use with the AD&D 2nd Edition game, with some new information added as well. 
Oerth's geography is little known because travel across the Flanaess is so dangerous to one's health. Only the rich and powerful can afford the armed guards, wizards, and clerics who make long-distance travel possible. Because of this, tales of far away lands are always sought after by those unable to move freely. The unusual places described here are some of the most infamous and best-known bits of topography in the lands that humans travel. 

The Pinnacles of Azor'alq
  The Pinnacles of Azor'alq have haunted Bakluni legend for upwards of 3,000 years. They have been variously described as the ancient dwellings of the gods, the protruding spires of a titanic drowned city, the monumental tombs of the near-mythical First Dynasty of the Bakluni, and the nesting place of phoenixes, rocs, or the Dramidj Ocean's numerous dragons. The epic hero for whom they are named is said to sleep there with his paladins. The last royal house of the Bakluni Empire is said to have fled here from the Invoked Devastation. (The Cup and Talisman of Al'Akbar) is rumored to reside here. Such a wealth of speculation betokens the fact that few have seen the Pinnacles even at a distance, and (perhaps significantly) fewer still report any close approach or landing. Mariners regard a sighting of the Pinnacles as an ill omen and will rarely so much as speak of them, and then only when ashore. 
It would appear from accounts that the Pinnacles are no more than 50 leagues from the mainland, somewhere in the angle of the Dramidj between Ekbir and Zeif. They are less frequently found than one would think, but this is perhaps accounted for by their being away from the regular shipping lanes, and by the dense fogs peculiar to the Dramidj. Indeed, the Pinnacles are often concealed by banks of fog even when those waters are otherwise clear. Perhaps this is because of the unusual warmth of the waters in their immediate vicinity, and the peculiar calm that seems to envelop the region. Certainly that is what the merchant captains believe; they stay well away from fog banks even on the open ocean, and most vessels carry oars for the express purpose of rapidly removing themselves from regions in which they might be becalmed. 
The Pinnacles themselves are massive spires no less than 40 in number (some say 100), in an irregular cluster, none more than two miles from its nearest neighbor. They are perhaps a quarter mile in diameter at the base, circular in cross-section, and rise steeply upward in a regular series of cliffs. How far they extend downward into the ocean is unknown, but their height above the water is in excess of 1,000 feet. The lower portions are clothed in forests, including massive coniferous trees which are themselves sometimes more than 200 feet tall. These are mixed with lesser trees, some of which cling to the cliffs, and a wealth of lesser ferns, mosses, and flowers. Above these is a cloud-forest of odd fleshy-leaf plants and rare orchids. This fragrant and silent realm contrasts with the highest levels, which are raucous and white-stained with innumerable sea birds; puffins, eider, albatrosses, and others less recognizable. On rare clear days, the Pinnacles may be marked at some distance by the plume of feathered life above them. 
The Pinnacles seldom offer an easy landing. Broad though they may be, the shelves between cliffs are seldom conveniently near sea level. In most cases a landing party must climb tens or hundreds of feet upwards from the sea. The difficulty of the terrain, and the mists, numerous waterfalls, and thick vegetation at first conceal the fact that the Pinnacles are not natural formations, or even shaped ones, but are composed of titanic blocks. On rare occasions one encounters openings leading to the interior of these constructions. There is no report of what may be found if one ascends or descends the broad stairways leading away from these bat-haunted cave mouths, or rather doorways. 
Whatever else dwells among the pinnacles, it is certain that dragons of all sorts and sizes make their home there, from tiny varieties that sport among the beautiful and unique birds of the forests to huge coiled reptiles. 
Notes for the Dungeon Master
Golden, faerie, pseudo-, silver, and mist dragons are all appropriate residents. Rocs, giant eagles, and a phoenix or two may also be included. These live in relative harmony, foraging outward for fish, whales, or even for food on the mainland. All are concerned that no rumor of the Pinnacles reach the outside world, and will either strand or kill intruders (depending on alignment and circumstances) if they possibly can. Treasures to be found include not only the precious things gathered by the intelligent inhabitants but also certain orchids and birds-of-paradise. Some of the latter have been bred by the longer-lived dragons and are regarded as personal property. The guardians and treasures of the interior should be powerful (possibly undead), and the exterior inhabitants do not wish them to be disturbed. The isle may have human inhabitants.   
The Sea of Dust
  No one has accurately described the entirety of the wasteland created by the Bakluni wizards. Reports are sometimes contradictory and always incomplete, since few have the hardihood to penetrate the region and fewer still the will to make a study of it. Nevertheless, certain broad regions may be identified. 
The Sea of Dust was first named for its appearance just west of the Hellfurnaces, where volcanic ash is spread in gray waves over a land surface now deeply buried. Each year the Hellfurnaces add new weight to the column of fine gray dust. What little water makes its way westward percolates through the bedrock, which is of limestone in those regions. Unwholesome creatures from the Hellfurnaces inhabit this sterile wasteland and have bored pathways upward through the ash. These entrances are sometimes disguised as protrusions of the country's original limestone. Whatever treasures the Suel of these parts might once have had are deeply buried here. No ruins are reported except for those of a few former mountain towns in what are properly considered the western Hellfurnaces, and these must long ago have been looted by fire newts and fire giants, which are numerous in those parts. 
The northern parts of the Sea of Dust are less ash-clogged and therefore show clearer evidence of the former Suel civilization. Here may be found the forts that guarded the passes over the Sulhaut range into Bakluni lands, and farther into the desert are the remains of walled cities. The most accessible of these, nearest the Sulhauts, have apparently been stripped of valuables by various bold scavengers over the past millennium, but the sites farther into the desert are less disturbed, in part because they are inhabited by recently arrived harpies. It is notable that the architecture of this region shows the characteristic high angular buildings still affected by such people as the Sea Princes and the Lendorians. 
The central part of the Sea of Dust is the most forbidding of all and certainly the most alien. There are dunes of a white, powdery, caustic material, and the air's dryness will empty an unglazed jug in a day or two, and cause those who do not cover their mouths with damp cloth to cough up blood. 
The white dunes and glassy exposed bedrock also cause sun blindness in those who fail to protect their eyes with slitted masks or visors. It is little wonder that the so-called Forgotten City remains, if not forgotten, at least undiscovered in so harsh and discouraging a region. Interestingly, there are peculiar glassy depressions which dot the central Sea of Dust and which some claim correspond to former Suel cities. 
Paradoxically, it is the most distant part of the Sea of Dust, the southwest, which is best known. In part this is because some small amount of rain reaches the Sea of Dust at this point, and the lands are inhabited by nomads. Some of the natives show Suloise origins, but the majority are from farther south: a tall, slender, curly haired folk with blue-black skin and slanted eyes. Though not otherwise hostile, the nomads guard their wells against any outsider and do not permit so much as a drop to be stolen or sold. The water is not only difficult to reach, but it has a tendency to dry up or grow salty as the wells are used more frequently. The nomads therefore move from one site to the next, searching for new supplies. When they find a well they must apply either brute animal force or (in the case of some tribes) windmills to pull their prize water to the surface. 
When water does reach the surface of the southwestern Sea of Dust, either by artificial means such as wells or during the rare spates of rain in the "wet" season, the result is most gratifying. The dust of these parts is not alkaline material or sterile volcanic ash but true dirt, heaped into great hills; perhaps it is the once-fertile soils of the former Suel Empire. It is in any case extraordinarily productive, both in wild and cultivated plants. 
Unfortunately, the rich southwestern dust also supports a number of monsters which burrow through it. Most notable of these are a nameless wormlike beast which may exceed 50 feet in length, and an insectlike creature which rather resembles a cross between a mantis and a centipede and may be as much as 20 feet long. These are attracted by soil moisture and by vibrations of humans and livestock, and present a great hazard. Fortunately they are rare and avoid the nomads' arrows and spears. 
Poor as they may be in other things, the southwest nomads are rich in gems and gold, the accumulated fortune of the Suel empire. They regard these treasures as minor ornamentation and place much higher value on cattle and vegetables, which sustain life. The way in which these nomads obtain their baubles is most interesting, however; the young men dive for them as part of the rites by which they pass to adulthood. 
Dotted about the region are "ktosor-hep," or dust-lakes. These are expanses anywhere from half a mile to six miles across; here, the dust is charged with a magic that causes it to take on the characteristics of water. The grains form a sort of fluid which permits the passage of air between them but retains them in a single body which supports waves, boats, and swimmers as if it were a true lake. Unlike water, however, this dust may be made somewhat breathable if a fine cloth mask is placed over the mouth (although strenuous action is not possible under such conditions). It is therefore possible to descend to the true ground's surface beneath the dust, and there to examine in the dim and dust-laden atmosphere the ruins of towns and cities, for each dust-lake seems to have been just such a site before the Rain of Colorless Fire. 
Were a descent into the dim and choking lower reaches of a dust-lake the sole barrier to manhood among the nomads, there would not be so many "boys" of 30 and 40 years. Unfortunately for divers, a number of other creatures also live in the soup of particles. Among these are the aforementioned burrowing worms, which seem to prefer these spots as lairs. Water pools there in small amounts, and certain peculiar fungoid life forms are also attracted. Last but not least, there are the abhorrent "osid-mrin," a manlike race which according to local legend first built the cities beneath the dust-lakes, and which (again according to hearsay) have a desire to bring recruits into their new race through a gruesome operation or transformation. Nevertheless, the rewards of diving are as great as the perils: not only full manhood in the tribe, but also gems and jewelry for decoration as well as more civilized treasures which are highly prized tokens of a dive, such as artworks, books, or even magical items. 
The architecture of the southwestern ruins is notable for its large domes and tall onion-topped minarets, which occasionally protrude above the dust and provide a channel downward. 
Notes to the Dungeon Master
The nomads in the southwest each have type Q treasure. The "osid-mrin" are meenlocks. Also present in the fertile dust are purple worms and ankhegs. Movement in the water-dust is the same as that in water. The bottom of the dust-lakes will support a wide variety of fungoid creatures, including myconids in those not infested with meenlocks. 
The dust of the central regions forms a strong lye when mixed with water.   
The Pits of Azak-Zil
  In mid-Flocktime of CY 198, the Great Kingdom was astounded by a ball of fire which appeared over the Oljatt Sea, passed over Sunndi, Idee, Ahlissa, and Onnwall, and vanished somewhere beyond the Sea of Gearnat. It was visible as far south as the Olman Isles and as far north as Eastfair and Rel Mord, and it was cause for wonder and concern even in those prosperous and confident times. Selvor the Younger, after careful extrapolation to its origin in the constellations, declared the shooting star to signify "wealth, strife, and a living death." The pronouncement caused a panic in certain of the larger cities, particularly Rauxes, where a number of prominent nobles took the pronouncement to be a signal for the end of the world, or at least of an era, and created several disturbances. Accordingly, when after several years the predicted events failed to make themselves evident, Selvor was banished from his post and from the court, and held by his colleagues as a laughingstock. There matters were to lie for more than 300 years, while chaos enveloped the greater part of the Flanaess and few had the time or patience to study the work of a discredited astrologer. 
It was in 514 that Jemrek Longsight, a dwarf sage who as a child had been greatly impressed by the celestial phenomenon, undertook a study entirely opposite to Selvor's. Using records of the falling star's flight, she traced it not back to its origin but downward to the Oerth. Longsight's calculations showed a landing along the eastern wing of the Abbor Alz, between the Bright Desert and the Nesser River. On the basis of previous instances of shooting stars and their tangible results, Longsight predicted a great deposit of pure metals at the site: certainly iron, and possibly gold and mithral as well. The direction of Jemrek Longsight's study has often been cited as evidence that the habits of dwarven minds persist even in those who choose the most un-dwarven occupations. 
Longsight's announcements resulted in a flurry of activity on the part of all the political interests in the region. All over the Iron League, there was a ferment of alliance, misalliance, and reliance between the dwarven clans and other groups preparing expeditions. The Herzog of South Province sent forth a large group of warriors and prospectors, reportedly with orders to return with news of the deposit or not return at all. The Principality of Ulek took an interest, as did Almor, Nyrond, and the Duchy of Urnst, and trading houses from the Wild Coast and even Greyhawk and Dyvers. Even the rulers of the Pomarj, then new to their power, sent an ill-prepared company of orcs, goblins, and ogres. As these varied forces converged on the area delineated by Longsight, chilling tales of murder, treachery, and bloody massacre began to make their way back to the outside world. Soon the weaker forces turned back for lack of supplies or manpower. The Pomarjis were slaughtered by a temporary alliance of dwarven interests. Nyrond and Urnst were unexpectedly impeded by the inhabitants of Celadon Forest, who did not desire such activity near their lands. The Herzog's troops disappeared into the Bright Desert and were never seen again. All parties were harassed by the natives of the Abbor-Alz, who as always resented intrusion, and by the Sea Princes, who were attracted to the supply ships. 
After half a decade of struggle, the house of Highforge, one of the more prominent dwarven clans in Irongate, emerged as discoverer and holder of the starstone's wealth. A port was established on the waterless coasts where the Abbor Alz touches the Bright Desert, and a secret trail was established leading inland. Highforge and its allies maintained thorough secrecy, and for good reason: iron, platinum, gold, mithral, and adamantite began to pour out into the world at large through the carefully guarded harbor. Few have reported concerning the mine inland, but from peripheral comments it appears that the dwarves discovered a broad depression of fused and shocked rock marking the landing point of their prize and established themselves in a nearby mesa from which they coordinated a well-planned mining operation. They dug deep artesian wells and established cisterns. The mine and settlement they called Azak-Zil, or Pureheart. 
For five years, Highforge swelled with wealth; there were disruptions in metal markets as far away as Rauxes. Then, abruptly, the flow was cut off. The port city of Zarak remained, but communications with the mines ceased and probes into the interior found the roads to be erased and the dust storms to be intolerable. Members of a powerful expeditionary force disappeared suddenly and silently at night, even from guarded tents. Clan Highforge, after expending much of its considerable fortune in an attempt to find and retake the mines, took heed of unfavorable auguries and abandoned the effort. Zarak was abandoned as well. 
Since the failure of Azak-Zil, most southern dwarven clans have declared the folly of meddling with "things from the sky." Not a few suppose that the mine was visited by a curse, either by something imported from the heavens or by something wakened by the shooting star or the activities of the miners. Many have cited nomad legends that an ancient nonhuman people dwelt in the mesas of the southern Abbor Alz and still guard them. 
Only one individual has claimed to have found the site of the mines since their abandonment: one Pont Sandmorg of Narwell. Sandmorg's account places the mesa on the eastern slopes of the hills, facing the Bright Desert, about a hundred or more miles inland. Pont recalled there was a poisonous salt lake filling part of the nearby depression, and there were hills of tailings from extensive mining operations. Plain evidence of a dwarven cliff-city could be seen on the south face of the mesa. However, Sandmorg and his men were content to raid a few ingots from a former roadside depot. Their number had been depleted by native tribes and by packs of unusually ferocious and cunning ghouls; they turned back after "hearing a most horrible howling, like a thousand jackals, which emanated from the city that night, and a foul apparition appeared to the men on watch." Attempts to duplicate Sandmorg's route have either resulted in failure to find the mines or failure for those parties to return at all. 
Notes to the Dungeon Master
The environs of the port-city will show only a few hardy and surly nomads. Inland the terrain is extremely treacherous, and dust storms are likely. There is evidence of former expeditions as the mines grow nearer, though most of the treasures carried by these ill-fated groups will be in the lairs of various desert monsters. There will be unusual numbers of undead, especially ghouls and ghasts, many of obviously dwarven origin. 
Should the player characters reach the cliff-city or the diggings, they will discover that the work of mining still goes on, as does the fighting that always attended it. Each individual miner, now in undead form, seeks to amass for itself all of the treasure. The number of such undead is large, mostly ghouls and ghasts. There are no incorporeal undead in the city and mines themselves. The undead will attack on sight in search of food or treasure. 
The cause of this horrible transformation is an ellipsoid of bluish metal, about two feet long and one foot in diameter. All who die within five miles of it rise at the next full moon as undead creatures unless the corpse is first blessed. Undead within one mile are turned at -5, those within two at -4, and so on to the limit of the area of effect. The stone also causes consuming greed and transformation to a lichlike state in its possessor. It is presently held by a lich, once a dwarven cleric of 16th level. In addition to raising a primary attribute by +2, the stone should have various other effects as determined from the (DUNGEON MASTER(R) Guide); it is an otherworldly artifact.   
Skrellingshald
  It is commonly held that the Flan peoples of eastern Oerik were simple tribesmen before the events that led to the Suel and Oeridian migrations. If so, there remain to be explained certain ruins found in the Griff and Corusk Mountains. The massive stone foundations, straight level roads, and flattened or terraced areas of mountainside seem from the proportions of the rarely preserved doorways to be intended for creatures of human size, and it seems unlikely that elves or humanoids would have had the inclination to produce such works. What is more, the occasional jade carvings and green ceramic figurines found both at these sites and occasionally in rivers flowing out of the mountains show a people of Flannish features and dress, and there remain in the Duchy of Tenh and among the Coltens stories of a powerful mountain state of Flannish race. Perhaps the dwarves of the region know more, but if so they show the typical reticence of demihuman races concerning prehistoric events. One of the greatest works of this ancient people, whoever they were, is the mountain known in Flan as Tostenhca, but more commonly known by the name the Suel barbarians gave it, Skrellingshald. It is a place which has been discovered many times, and as often lost again from human knowledge. 
Skrellingshald is among the Griff Mountains, but unlike the untamed crags surrounding it, its peak is entirely leveled. Perched on this plateau is a city of heroic proportions carved from the rock itself. It holds many noble houses, as well as large pyramids and ramps of unknown purpose. There are large water-storage tanks, and evidently water was once piped through the entire city. The broad avenues are lined with tall statues of the same greenish-black rock as the mountain and city, all of them showing typical Flannish features (from which trait the name of the city is derived). Some of the dwellings may be three or more stories high, and the interiors contain among other things murals with pigments that are still fresh and scenes that depict the lives of the inhabitants. One block covered with such work was brought to the town of Calbut in the Duchy of Tenh, and exhibited as an example of ancient Flan excellence, but it is regarded by some as a clever forgery. Beneath the city and leading downward to various openings on the lower mountain is a series of tunnels. Most of these terminate in terraced regions that must once have been farmers' fields. The climate of the region must surely have been more pleasant in its heyday, for much of the year the city is wreathed in snow. 
For all its enigmatic glory, Skrellingshald might remain relatively obscure were it not for the stories that great treasure might be found there. Indeed, it bears some passing resemblance to a land placed by popular legend in the Griff Mountains, where the buildings are "roofed in gold." However, the citadel of Skrellingshald is most certainly not inhabited by any human race and does not flaunt whatever treasure it may have. Its inhabitants are reported to be particularly malevolent and cunning kobolds, and perhaps certain diabolic allies, who haunt the tunnels beneath the mountain. The skies of the region are the hunting ground of griffons and gigantic eagles. The city itself is supposedly guarded by its statues. If the city ever had gold roofing, it has long since been looted. What remains is a wealth of jade jewelry and statuary scattered throughout the region, and a great store of gold in most unusual form: it is in spheres about the size of a double fist. The troves of gold spheres are to be found somewhere within the pyramids, but it is supposedly unhealthy to meddle with them. Stories have it that those who carry away the spheres contract a horrible wasting and rotting disease. 
The citadel is protected not only by its remote position and the ferocious inhabitants. It is surrounded on all sides by deep gorges or high mountains, and the high altitude saps the strength of lowlanders. The weather is chilly and windy in all seasons, and often so cloudy that vision is obscured over distances of more than a few hundred yards. The precise location of the place is not known. Few have sought it out, and those who have returned after finding it are generally reticent. Typical is the case of Hradji Beartooth, a chieftain of the Frost Barbarians, who took a band of men in search of the marvel in 520. 
Hradji returned later that year with a diminished following and with a greatly increased wealth which consisted largely of the aforementioned golden spheres. He quite naturally refused to disclose the location of the mountain, as he planned to gather a stronger force for the next season and return with still greater booty. Unfortunately Hradji and the majority of his men died within the year, some of them as soon as they arrived home. What is more, all those who had any prolonged contact with the gold similarly sickened and died. Hradji's heir disposed of the hoard by trading it to merchant interests in the Great Kingdom, and reputedly the curse still circulates as the coin of that shattered land, although this last may be a tale originally fabricated to weaken the emperor's currency. 
In confirmation of Hradji's story that he had reached Skrellingshald, it is noteworthy that he also brought with him two young griffons and a shield of a pebbly, fire-resistant hide which has since been identified as that of a diabolical creature. 
It is rumored that certain of the dwarven clans of the Griff Mountains know the location of the citadel. Certainly they make use of the roads supposedly produced by Skrellingshald's constructors, as well as their tunnels and roadside fountains. It would not be surprising to find that they had discovered something of Skrellingshald's whereabouts. 
Notes to the Dungeon Master
The kobolds of Skrellingshald are well prepared to fight off invasions, and to do so with little loss of kobold lives. They use missile weapons from a height and roll down boulders to crush any opposition. Their average intelligence is higher than that of typical kobold tribes, and their shamans and witch doctors are numerous. The chieftain bears a medallion which allows the bearer to summon a random baatezu once per year if one intelligent creature is sacrificed. Those who attempt the difficult ascent of the mountain from the outside, or who take an aerial approach, must deal with griffons, white dragons, and the uncertain and windy weather (increase all randomly generated wind speeds around Skrellingshald by 15 miles per hour). The Constitution of lowlanders drops 2 points at this altitude. 
The city is guarded by stone golems (a portion of the statuary) and, if tombs or altars are disturbed, by natural and magical traps and by undead or extraplanar beings. Artwork taken from the city will be of high value if it can be removed, especially in the Duchy of Tenh. 
The magical curse of the golden spheres is permanent, but its effects on an individual can be removed with cure disease and remove curse. The chance of success with each of these is equal to the chance of dispel magic against a 12th-level enchantment. The curse affects anyone who owns the golden spheres or remains near them for more than four hours. It takes effect as a chronic severe disease of the blood and skin, which strikes within 1d4 weeks and worsens to a terminal case once it has seen full effect as a severe malady.   
The Sinking Isle
  The Sinking Isle has haunted the waters near the Isles of the Sea Barons from time immemorial. The earliest Oeridian tribes to fish the Solnor there knew of it; the Flan before them had legends of it; the seagoing elves of Lendore Isle have tales yet more ancient. Neither the current civilization nor even that of the elves was the first in the Flanaess; there were others in times so far past that the very shape of the lands has since changed. The Sinking Isle is a reminder of them. 
The region about Asperd Isle, the northernmost held by the Sea Barons, is prone to infrequent if powerful quakes. Perhaps it was one of these which in the distant past carried an island city to the sea bottom, and perhaps it is the same restlessness that on occasion raises it again into the air. Local mariners hold that while these movements are never predictable, they are at times presaged by tremors and a boiling and bubbling that stirs dark mud from the bottom and releases bubbles of foul-smelling gas. It is also said that the rise of the Sinking Isle is most likely in storms or fog. At such times, coastal traders and pirates, who normally seek the protected inner passage between Asperd Island and the Solnor's unpredictable waves, either go the long way 'round or stay in port. Many northern captains raiding southward will not attempt the strait at all, for lack of friendly informants. 
The Sinking Isle is not always so kind as to give warning of its reemergence. Neither does it always show itself entirely above the waters. Often only the highest extremities jut upwards, as if they were lying in wait for unwary ships. Indeed seamen credit the isle or its manipulators with a malign will, and attribute any disappearance in the strait to its action. More than one will tell tales of a near-grounding, a suspicious darkness in the water on a clear fair day, or the sight of breakers where none ought to be. A very few claim to have watched the island, or even landed on it. They do so in whispers, as it is said that foolhardy boasters are apt to vanish from their homes on some dark and rainy night thereafter. So it is that for the most part only a faint rumor reaches the outside world of the Sinking Isle and its twisted ruins. 
In the past one notable man was far less circumspect than modern adventurers: Atirr Aedorich, a hero of the Great Kingdom in the days of its youth. In 155, as a young man, he was sent southward by his father to the university at Rel Astra, then a great center of learning in the magical arts. The Sinking Isle was less active in those days, but as the fates would have it Atirr's ship was caught in a sudden squall and driven onto the hidden claws of the Isle itself. Atirr was fascinated rather than terrified (such were the Great Kingdom's nobles in those days). For a full hour, while the crew sweated at the pumps and strained to place a patch over the hull's single rent, the young man gazed at the strange phosphorescent landscape, and prepared several sketches, until one of the Solnor's strange and unpredictable great waves came questing into the strait and lifted the wounded vessel clear. Atirr vowed to return and discover the island's secrets. 
Atirr did return northward some years later, but as Herzog of North Province. Not until his middle years did he have the leisure to take up his study. Through the examination of certain ancient Suel tomes, and the exercise of the arts he learned at Rel Astra, he devised a way to either predict or command the vagaries of the Sinking Isle. This knowledge, like much else, was lost in the Turmoil Between the Crowns, but several different descriptions survive of what he found when he drew alongside the risen city. 
In the short time before the island sank once again beneath the waves, Atirr and his fellows were able to recover and record information about a great many artifacts from among the spiky and highly decorated ruins. Among these were many panes of fine stained glass, some still intact, and some in tints never yet achieved by modern artists. Besides these were a number of twisted ornaments of gold and lead, later discovered to be of sahuagin manufacture. Attir also discovered a book sealed against the water in a lead casket. All of these were returned to the court at Rauxes in honor of the Overking. The patient Atirr hoped to study them further in his retirement. He declared the book in particular to be most interesting, being among other things a recording in a lost language of "an ancient history together with magical secrets." 
Tragically, Atirr was never to attain his goal. Two years after his discoveries, he and all hands went down in a storm off the coast of North Province in a storm which apparently even the Herzog's powers could not quell. The book has since disappeared, though it may yet be found somewhere in the catacombs at Rauxes; it is difficult to be sure, as so little word now reaches the outside world of the doings at that insane court. It is known that Atirr was convinced from a preliminary study that the city itself was not primarily of sahuagin construction but must have been built by a terrestrial race, though sahuagin-like creatures and other sea life are depicted frequently in the architecture. 
Later observers have examined the coasts and sea near the site of the Sinking Isle, and have on a dark evening seen what may have been its upper towers. The region is chill and forbidding for such a southern latitude. Fishermen say that the catch in those parts is extraordinarily good, but that nets are often fouled. Those attempting the water find it dark and chill. Most are content to leave the Sinking Isle to the sahuagin or whatever race of the deeps now holds it. 
Notes to the Dungeon Master
The Sinking Isle is held jointly by sahuagin and krakens, according to the local currents at the time. The waters about the isle are alternately very clear and warm as the southern current reaches it, or chilly and dark as it is touched by the northern currents. Each sort of water has its characteristic fauna, the former typified by sahuagin and the latter by krakens. There is a 10% chance in any month that the currents will change over the course of the following month to the opposite direction. 
The risings and fallings of the island are controlled by sacrifices of intelligent creatures at an altar in the middle of the largest ruin. The city is not of sahuagin manufacture, but it would not be amiss to suggest that the builders were the once-human ancestors of the sahuagin themselves. They were in any case an evil race toward the end. The ruins are reminiscent of Gothic architecture, with much decoration and many high pointed arches. 
The isle is relatively uninhabited during changeovers from one current to another. It is 15% likely to rise on its own each month that characters are in the area, and will remain above water for 1d6 hours. It normally rests on the bottom. Local fishermen are 10% likely to know the precise location; local mermen 50% likely. Neither will be eager to reveal the information or serve as guides. The sahuagin and krakens have a few allies ashore to apprise them of events. 
It might be suggested that survivors of the House of Rax hold the book discovered by Atirr. Aside from historical information, it is both a (libram of ineffable damnation) and a (book of vile deeds).   
The Twisted Forest
  The Drachensgrabs have always been a peculiar land, an anomaly among the more settled regions of the Flanaess. Legends persist that some powerful being sleeps there, and that some unclean air is about certain of the hills. The retaking of the Pomarj by humanoid forces is just such an event as might be expected of this region. Rumors aside, there is at least one sleeping and dangerous power in these superficially pleasant lands: the misnamed "Twisted Forest." 
The Twisted Forest is no forest at all, but rather a collection of stony pillars; these pitted gray shapes have as much the aspect of humanoid shapes as of trees. They are scattered over the hillside meadows like so many leafless olive trees, but it would be difficult to mistake them for vegetation. They range in size from that of a very small goblin to that of a very large ogre, but their twisted upper extensions are as suggestive of upraised arms as of branches. They have overall an unwholesome and unnerving aspect. One has the feeling of being watched. The patterns on the trunks are suggestive of tormented faces, and it is notable that despite their great age they do not bear the abundant mosses, lichens, and birds' nests that the local outcroppings of native rock display in such abundance. 
An examination of the ground between the "trees," which is rich in flowers, shows a surprising number of bones and many weathered remains of weapons and equipment. One might at first suppose these to be the relics of a battle, but they are of varying ages--some old enough to have crumbled entirely and be evident only as strains in the soil, while others are much more recent. Where they have not been disarrayed by scavengers the bones and equipment are still whole. The source of this carnage is not any danger in the hills round about, but the forest itself. Those who touch the stone shapes often die or go mad. 
The goblins of the Pomarj are now well aware of the dangers of the Twisted Forest. Early during their influx, a large company of goblins scouting for new lands ascertained from the local herdsmen that the Forest might contain treasures somehow locked within the stone shapes. Precisely what occurred on the day they entered the Forest is not known, but it seems to have been something beyond even the traditional danger, of which the goblins and their allies might have been aware had they not, in their eagerness to push onward, hastily slaughtered their informants. Later observers have since examined this field of stone shapes, and it seems that there are rather more of them than is implied in earlier accounts. There is moreover something which was surely not present in past centuries--a contorted river of stone among the pillars, more than 30 feet long, tapered at either end. Unfortunately, it is not possible to compare past and present eyewitness accounts directly, as former natives of the region are now dead or dispersed. 
The Twisted Forest would be entirely mysterious were it not for records of the Keoish Court at Niole Dra. An ancient and much recopied manuscript there purports to be a history of the Suel peoples immediately after the last disaster of the Suloise empire, penned by one Uhas of Neheli. In this history is the tale of a particularly wicked band of Suloise who fled with all their treasures eastward along the northern coast of the Azure Sea, seeking a new land in which to build a powerful new nation. They were as learned and powerful as they were cruel, and met with success in all their evil ventures until at last they slaughtered a band of innocent Flan tribesmen in a particularly vile manner in the Suenha Hills. By so doing, they brought on themselves a most terrible curse from certain of the Flannish gods the tribe had worshiped: that neither they nor any of their kind should leave the valley in which the massacre occurred, and that they should be monuments to their own wicked behavior, "pillars of tortured stone for all the world to see." This would seem to be a clear reference to the Twisted Forest, and it is commonly accepted among historians that the Suenha Hills were the Drachensgrab as known to early Suel colonists. The malevolent effect of the stone figures themselves remains to be explained, since it would surely not have been a part of the original curse; perhaps the powerful Suel wizards contrived somehow to see that their malice would continue to wound the world, at least within a limited area. As additional evidence that the stone figures are former Suel, the flowers peculiar to the Twisted Forest are of types seen only in the far western parts of the Sea of Dust. 
As for the treasures which some insist are buried in the stone figures, it is perhaps best not to seek them since the Twisted Forest has so dire an effect, but it is doubtless a great treasure indeed if these stone figures are in fact a host of transformed Suloise. What if anything could be gained from what may be the more recent additions to the collection of pillars is unknown, even in rumor. 
Notes to the Dungeon Master
The pillars are largely the remains of evil creatures. Any being of evil alignment which enters the demesne of the Twisted Forest will be affected within 1d4 to 1d20 turns depending on the degree of evil involved. Thereafter, such creatures must make a saving throw vs. spell each round or be converted with all their goods and equipment into twisted stony parodies of their original forms. They are thereafter fully aware and able to hear, see, and even feel their surroundings, but are immobile and practically indestructible. Fire, cold, and lightning, as well as acids and nonmagical weapons, cause no damage to the rocks, but do cause excruciating pain to the creatures trapped therein. The rocks are also immune to common spell effects such as rock to mud, stone to flesh, or dispel magic, though know alignment is effective. Only polymorph any object can release a trapped individual, and then the success if checked as if dispel magic were being used against a 20th-level spell. This restoration is permanent if the victim survives the system shock roll. 
Trapped creatures typically have only one avenue of escape; they can attempt to take over the body of another creature that touches or strikes them, as if using a magic jar spell. One such attempt is allowed on each round in which there is contact. A takeover attempt may also be made against someone who attempts speak with stones. Once in its new body, the new tenant must survive a system shock check or die. Resurrection or raise dead on a body slain in this way will bring back the newer tenant, not the old. In any case, the former owner of the body is trapped in the stone form of the aggressor. All creatures are susceptible to these effects, but natural animals are subject to an antipathy effect and avoid the pillars. 
Released creatures vary widely in origin. Some are the original Suel band, including some powerful spellcasters. Others (the smaller ones) are goblins or kobolds, while the larger ones are typically ogres. The large snakelike figure is a red dragon. Some are other non-evil creatures trapped in new bodies. Reactions vary according to alignment and length of imprisonment; some of the older ones are quite insane. Equipment is likewise variable.   
The Burning Cliffs
  The stretch of land facing the Icy Sea between the Cold Marshes and the Forlorn Forest is one of the least trodden regions of the Flanaess. Not even the Rovers of the Barrens see much profit in it; they generally keep to the grasslands farther south, and even these hardy folk refer to these parts as "The Wastes." Even the poorest parts of the Flanaess have their wonders, however--in this case, the famous Burning Cliffs. 
The Burning Cliffs were named for their northern border with the Icy Sea. Ships traveling along that coast may see them for distances of a hundred miles or more on a clear day, where the smoking rocks drop sharply to meet the water. The region of burning extends a good distance inland. It consists largely of oily shales and a black flammable rock which release smoke and steam from a process of burning which has been continuous since the earliest histories. It may even have spread in recent centuries. 
It might be thought that a fire would make the local climate more bearable, but in fact the smoldering and steaming rubble gives rather more heat than is comfortable, and in places is actually in flames. In any event, it would be necessary in most seasons to stand amidst the conflagration for warmth, since the fierce northern winds soon carry away the heat. Standing within the lands of the Burning Cliffs would in any case be a dubious comfort, being accompanied by sooty fumes and steam. Ships sailing downwind of the Cliffs are apt to leave with darker sails than those they set out with. Neither would the warmed traveler have anything to eat in those desolate regions, with the exception of a few scrawny northern deer which feed on the sparse lichens and willows upwind of the Burning Cliffs region. The Rovers seldom bother to visit the place and regard it as simply another obstacle in their rare trips through the Wastes. 
The character of the Burning Cliffs has apparently changed somewhat over the past century or so. Mariners remark that the clouds billowing upwards from them contain rather more soot than steam, and that by night a dull glow enfolds the entire region as if there were higher flames nearer the center. Both the Rovers and the seamen have noted that the area of burning has spread by up to several hundred yards a year (it is already nearly 30 miles across), though in cold winters it retreats somewhat. On occasion, shapes are reported moving about behind the barrier of cloud and soot. Perhaps most significantly, the forests, marshes, and grasslands at the edge of the Wastes, hundreds of miles away, have begun to sicken and die, supporting the claims of some scholars that the Burning Cliffs are in fact responsible for the Wastes to begin with. This is of little concern to most northerners, however; the lands are wide there and apparently inexhaustible. 
None of these more recent reports has been sufficient to spur the practical northern peoples into any sort of action or investigation, and it was quite by accident that anything more was discovered. In 523, one Storrich of the Hold of Stonefist failed in an attempt to advance himself politically by less than traditional methods. Poisoners are not highly regarded even in that grim country, and so Storrich and his followers were obliged to flee. Since the season was summer and the Ice Barbarians would not be likely to let his ship pass unmolested, Storrich and his Stonefist pursuers turned westward. Unfortunately for Storrich and his men, the pilot of the ship ran it aground offshore the Wastes, and Storrich's company was obliged to take to the land, the pursuit still hot on their heels. As a last desperate measure Storrich attempted entry into the Burning Cliffs region, risking a stone path that he and his men found leading into the smolder. Storrich's pursuers turned back at this point well satisfied, and informed the Master of the Hold that they had driven Storrich to his death, having waited some days for him to attempt a return and having seen nothing. The report proved to be untrue. 
Two years later, Storrich appeared in Dyvers, and being a rather loquacious individual he soon disclosed his story--several stories, in fact, some of them mutually contradictory, but it is possible to piece together a relatively plausible scenario from his boasting. The general outline of the story was that Storrich's company happened on a city of fire-loving creatures and there managed to steal some valuable gold and jewelry. The subsequent conflict, and the flight southward through the flames and fumes claimed all of Storrich's followers, as only he was protected from the full effect of the Burning Cliffs, apparently by magical effects of certain of his possessions. The identity of the creatures which Storrich robbed is uncertain; his claims gradually grew more diverse. At various times they were elementals, baatezu, tanar'ri, and harginn, and even efreeti. Unfortunately these discrepancies were never resolved. Within a month of his arrival, Storrich died of a choking fit at a banquet. There were no other survivors to corroborate Storrich's story, but it is clear that he had somehow acquired a great wealth of jacinths and gold. He spent liberally in his last weeks of life and still left behind a considerable trove. 
Since Storrich's death, a number of individuals have attempted the Burning Cliffs. Some have entered by the paths which are now occasionally evident throughout the region, while others have attempted aerial surveillance or have relied on magical protections against the heat and set out cross country. None who penetrated deeply into the land of the Burning Cliffs have returned. A number of reports indicate that Iuz and the Horned Society have taken an interest, and have sent large companies northward. What the purpose of this may be is unknown save to the rulers of Dorakaa and Molag. Some unknown persons have erected an altar to Pyremius along the northern coast of the Burning Cliffs; whether for purposes of propitiation or worship remains unknown. Members of that cult have on occasion been linked to the region, but they fiercely deny it. 
Notes to the Dungeon Master
Depending on the local intensity, the heat and fumes of the fires will inflict 1d3 points of heat damage and 1d4 points of poison-gas damage (save vs. poison to avoid the latter) anything from once per day to once per round. These effects are halved for someone standing on a pathway or otherwise outside of direct contact with the burning rocks. 
The residents of the area are all from the plane of fire; Iuz and the Horned Society have been encouraging and recruiting evil fire creatures from among these. A large town has grown up near the center of the conflagration, where there is a gate to the plane of Fire. The wily Storrich's boasts are true to the hilt; he passed through to the City of Brass itself, and made off with some minor treasures. As a result residents are now alert for intruding "vermin." Unless the connection to the plane of Fire is broken, the Burning Cliffs region will continue to grow, much to the delight of the cult of Pyremius.   
Csipros Erd--The Geysers of Death
  In 510 CY the last of the Euroz and Jebli tribes were driven forth from the Lortmil Mountains. One particularly large horde made the ill-advised attempt to reach the Yatil Mountains by crossing the gap from the Lorridges. Unfortunately for these creatures, they had been preceded by lesser bands, and the combined cavalry of Bissel and Veluna stood ready to stem the tide. A large part of the humanoid force was destroyed, but the remainder survived by dint of a ferocious counterattack and entered the southern Yatils. There they were harassed by halfling, human, and elven forces raised by the locals, who were not at all of a mind to allow such prolific and ferocious creatures a foothold. The horde finally turned southward in an attempt to reach the Barrier Peaks region by passing through the Bramblewood Forest. Here they met their final and fatal opponent, one Sandor the Headstrong, the young lord of Polvar province in eastern Ket. 
Unlike the other harriers of the goblin/orc horde, the lord of Polvar was not particularly concerned that they would settle in his lands; clearly they did not desire to do so. He was motivated instead by rumors that had filtered into Ket after the earlier engagements: that the cartloads so fiercely protected by the horde's leader (the half-orc Urgush) represented a great store of gems and precious metals garnered during the horde's years in the Lortmils. Sandor was determined that such a prize should not escape, and he pursued the host in a series of forced marches which unfortunately exhausted his foot soldiers to the extent that many fell behind and the remainder could not bring about a decisive attack against Urgush's resistance. The chase led through the Bramblewood and into the hills, Sandor's force gradually regaining strength and Urgush's growing fewer. In desperation, Urgush turned up an unknown valley, determined to make a final stand. Here disaster met both sides. 
There are numerous hot springs in the northern Barrier Peaks and in the Yatils, and they are widely known and generally appreciated by the Ketites, so Sandor was not surprised or particularly worried when he began to pass through the outlying regions of a system of geysers, full of white frothy stone and colored pools and pits. He only slowed his cavalry over the difficult terrain. A supremely confident man, he was not much disturbed either when scouts reported a number of nearby lakes of a blood-red color said to be unlucky by Ketite peasants. The wains of the humanoid horde were in sight and obviously bogged down. Sandor prepared his men for a hard-pressing attack, hoping to disperse the horde and take their prize, when the ground began to tremble. 
With terrible swiftness, a powerful wind swept down the valley, tumbling the orcs on their faces and upsetting the precious carts. A wealth of gems could be seen to spill from them. Sandor's force had barely begun to comprehend this when they too were bowled over. Only those on the upper slopes, where Sandor had been organizing the crossbowmen, were spared. None of the others rose again, even so far as their knees. Farther down the valley, trees were snapped at the base by the strange wind. Geysers triggered by the earlier tremors spouted into the air. 
Sandor sent a cautious group of scouts into the ruined valley, but they fainted well before they had descended to the floor. He himself attempted the descent, but had to be dragged back out of the area by a rope which he had the foresight to attach to himself beforehand. Sandor and some of the scouts recovered, as did some of those who had been on the valley's middle slopes. But all others were lost, and an invisible poison in the air barred further entry. After two fruitless days, Sandor yielded to the demands of his much reduced force and made his way back to Polvar, swearing each of his men to secrecy concerning the location of the treasure and vowing to return. 
No sooner had Sandor recovered at Polvar than he set out again, being careful to put under his command all those who had first seen the valley. The sight of the wealth of the Euroz and Jebli tribes had inflamed his desires, and he was certain that with certain magical treasures he had acquired, he and his force would return with wealth sufficient to make Polvar a nation in its own right. He never returned. 
Many have since sought Csipros Erd, the Geysers of Death, but none have returned to report of them. The maze of hills and valleys about the northern Barrier Peaks is large, and not a few have geysers and hot springs. Of the "blood red lakes" mentioned in Sandor's account, there has been not a trace. To common knowledge, Urgush's wealth, along with what must be a considerable quantity of human and humanoid bone, remains undiscovered. 
Notes to the Dungeon Master
The geysers and hot springs of the Valley of Death are no more dangerous than those of other regions--which is to say that one must be quite careful. The blast of a geyser might inflict anything from 1d4 to 2d20 points of damage (a saving throw vs. breath weapon is appropriate). The intervals between activity and quiescence for most are essentially unpredictable. The various water and mud pools could inflict similar damage to those immersed over a time scale of anything from segments to hours (even comfortable temperatures sap vitality over time). 
Poisonous gases are sometimes released from small clear sterile lakes in the region. There are two along the Csipros Erd approach, and there is a larger one at the head of the valley above the basin containing the geysers. The gas is odorless and colorless, and otherwise acts as a cloudkill spell. It fills a very large volume and disperses reluctantly. Flowing downhill, it can move swiftly, like a flood of water. The lakes generally release the gas only if there is a strong disturbance, like a minor earthquake or a slide. For 3d8 weeks after discharging, the lakes are rust or blood red, and they will not release any poisonous gas. 
The gems, jewelry, precious metal, and magical items of Csipros Erd are now scattered over a broad region, having been scavenged at various times by locals who risked the geysers, which are now extremely active about the site. Much still remains in the hot pools, guarded by steam and mud para-elementals that have moved into the region. The rest is owned by ogres, various giants, and giant ravens and eagles, as well as lesser creatures. Sandor's force ran afoul of a coalition of hill giant tribes which formed to loot the treasure; the coalition fell apart in quarrels shortly afterward. A giant tribe still remains by Csipros Erd, and it has developed the tactic of heaving boulders into the lakes when enemies approach up the valley floor; this triggers a release of the gas. The valley floor is remarkable for the number of bones in it, many now encrusted with minerals from the hot springs.   
Tovag Baragu--The Stone Circles
  More than one scholar has remarked that whereas the destruction wrought by the Bakluni wizards on the Suloise has been the longer lasting, having persisted to the present day as the Sea of Dust, the Invoked Devastation which the Suloise first unleashed against the Bakluni must have been the more thorough. Even a thousand years later, ruins of Suel cities may be found in the desolate Sea of Dust, whereas the Dry Steppes, which are far more habitable, seem to contain no remnants of the Bakluni cities at all. A notable exception is Tovag Baragu, known in the East as the Stone Circles. This large feature still stands near the salt lake of Udrukankar at the western edge of the Flanaess. 
Tovag Baragu ("Navel of the Oerth" in Bakluni) is a set of five broad circles composed of huge, smooth pillars of an extremely hard white rock. The pillars are sometimes fluted but more often entirely featureless, and they are set in a broad pavement of blocks made from the same material. The entire structure is circular and more than a mile across. It is perfectly level, though the land about it slopes westward towards Udrukankar. On its western border, one may descend from the platform in a series of broad shallow steps that ends rather abruptly some 20 or 30 feet above the salt flats. The eastern border of Tovag Baragu is of a height with the surrounding terrain, and dust and vegetation have invaded its margin. 
It must have been a great work to transport the pillars, which are some 40 feet high each, to their present site. There is not rock of that sort within 200 miles, and indeed the origin of the stone is not known. Perhaps the blocks could have been transported on barges if the large rivers that once flowed across the steppe were present when Tovag Baragu was built. Also surprising, especially since so little else survived the Invoked Devastation, is the pristine condition of Tovag Baragu. There is no erosion, and not so much as a tilted pillar or canted paving stone. The local tribes make no claim that their ancestors ever constructed Tovag Baragu. This is most unusual given the nature of the locals and the undoubted accomplishments of their ancestors. For instance, nomads will solemnly aver that the rocky pinnacles north of Lake Udrukankar were once a vast lighthouse constructed for the lakeside city which stood there a millennium ago! Perhaps they are correct. Tovag Baragu does bear some fleeting resemblance to the badly eroded ruins one may encounter in the Jotens and Crystalmists, which have been attributed to an ancient civilization of stone giants. In the absence of evidence, however, Tovag Baragu cannot be said to have any certain origin, though the most obvious one is that of Bakluni construction. 
Local human and centaur nomads hold Tovag Baragu to be holy, and many of the Dry Steppe tribes make it the subject of a yearly pilgrimage and festival, where they trade, contract marriages, and meet in ceremonial commemoration of the Suels' destruction while their priests call down further curses on that land. The entire event lasts two weeks, and those attending it or traveling to or from it must abstain from feuds or warfare and are themselves immune from the same. For much of the rest of the year, the site is abandoned and it is considered ill fortune to see it even on the horizon. This is readily understandable; some of the phenomena that may be encountered there are disturbing even to the civilized mind. 
One effect which is frequently observed by those who wander among the circles is that distant objects seen between them are sometimes magnified. Similar augmentations of the other senses may occur as well. In this manner it is possible to learn some astounding things, as in the case of Celene--but that is a topic for another account than this one. With concentration, it is sometimes possible to sharpen the focus, or choose one's target. However, on occasion things may be seen through the pillars which are almost surely distant in time or planes rather than in space. One of the most frequent is a glimpse of a great lakeside city, usually at night. Another is of a verdant plain crowded with the peculiar mammalian life which may be found on occasion near the Sulhauts. More rarely one may see or hear regions which must surely be those of the Outer Planes. 
These views would be entertaining rather than unnerving were it not that on occasion a connection is formed, and objects may pass between Tovag Baragu and the area depicted. Whether fortunately or unfortunately, these openings are rather fleeting. They may however account for some of the unusual creatures in the southern part of the Dry Steppe. 
It remains to be mentioned that the locals believe Tovag Baragu has an effect on the weather. This is well substantiated, since those few outsiders allowed to observe the yearly ceremonies may see that the weather-summoning powers of the nomads' priests are greatly augmented. Whether in fact Tovag Baragu operates unguided is an open question. 
Notes to the Dungeon Master
Tovag Baragu should be treated as an artifact, as described in the (DMG). Its powers, and the times at which it is activated, depend on astronomical phenomena of Oerth. Each circle is linked to a particular planet in Greyspace and operates only when that world is visible in the sky. (The particular worlds involved are the five "wandering stars" mentioned in the 1983 WORLD OF GREYHAWK(R) boxed set's Guide, on page 4. These worlds are Edill, Gnibile, Conatha, Ginsel, and Greela; they are described in the SPELLJAMMER(R) boxed set and the SPELLJAMMER accessory, (Greyspace). The lesser Greyspace worlds within the asteroid-filled Grinder, the cluster-world of Borka, and the disk-world Spectre are visible from Oerth only through a small telescope, eyes of the eagle, or similar magnifying devices.) 
The actions of those in the circles at such times can affect the outcome, but player characters should not be permitted to learn all that is required for proper control of the artifact. The most frequent full connection is to a Pleistocene setting in Oerth's remote past. Whether the lakeside city seen in another setting represents the past, an alternate world, or the future is up to the DM. (Numerous details on this and other locations are provided in the GREYHAWK module (Vecna Lives!).) Travel to the other worlds of Greyspace might be possible, as well as voyages through Oerth's past and future history. (See the AD&D accessory (Chronomancer) for possible time-travel considerations here.) Player characters might be allowed to gather the impression that Tovag Baragu maintains the Sea of Dust's present condition, but they ought not to be able to do anything about it until they reach extremely high levels, if even then. 
If the campaign includes the (Cup and Talisman of Al'Akbar), which are described in the (Book of Artifacts) and the ENCYCLOPEDIA MAGICA(TM) volumes, a number of interactions might be set up between it and Tovag Baragu. (Also see mention of these artifacts earlier in this piece under "The Pinnacles of Azor'alq.") 
The nearest settlement to Tovag Baragu is a very large community of dervishes sworn to protect it from foreign meddlers. The human and centaur tribes of the Dry Steppes are generally of a similar if less radical outlook, and they do what they can to discourage adventurers from approaching the spot. They will certainly not serve as guides, except possibly in the cases of some individual members of the tribe who are unscrupulous.   
Rigodruok--The Rainbow Vale
  It is clear to any student of the natural world that the ebony fields of ice which cover the northernmost tip of the Oerik continent are no natural phenomenon, but are almost certainly magically produced and sustained, much as is the Sea of Dust. Quite simply, the towering wall of blackened ice that greets the northbound traveler ought not to persist. Even ordinary snows and ices do not remain on land over summer at such latitudes, as may be clearly seen in the case of the Icy Sea, which breaks up each spring. What is more, dark ice is particularly vulnerable to melting since it gathers heat. It is a common practice in northern cities for merchants to scatter ashes on their doorsteps to melt ice, a tactic that works well even in the weak winter sun. Given such a magical nature, it is hardly surprising that strange tales abound from such a region. Of these one of the odder but more reliable is that of the Rainbow Vale, Rigodruok. 
Some years ago a fragmentary document was recovered from Blackmoor Castle which gave substance to the widespread accounts of a land "beyond the black ice where the sun never sets." While a firm description of the land itself was lacking, the parchment gave explicit directions for finding it among the wastes of the Black Ice. This information fell into the hands of one Sormod, a merchant and adventurer from Perrenland who was visiting Eru-Tovar, where the parchment surfaced for sale at the bazaar. The romantic Sormod mounted an expedition as soon as he could gather the backing, and departed from Dantredun in Richfest of CY 453. 
In CY 460 there surfaced in the city of Greyhawk a volume purporting to be the personal journal of one Henriki Ardand, the expedition's magician. Whether true or false, it is a most marvelous tale. Henriki tells of the difficult passage over the sooty ice, where the expedition was endangered by subterranean hot springs of the same sort that underlie Blackmoor. These apparently weaken the ice and make passage over it a risky business, apt to result in a sudden downward drop as a cavern collapses under the weight of travelers. In places, too, there are small volcanoes which blacken the snows newly fallen on the ice. Between these dangers and the jumbled areas of collapsed ice, as well as certain "ice worms" (most probably remorhaz) and the hostile blue-furred bugbears of the region, the progress of the expedition was rather slow, and several members were lost or refused to go on. At last, however, they reached a range of low peaks jutting just above the ice as their directions had described. What greeted them on the other side must first have appeared to the surviving members to be a paradise. Henriki calls it the Rainbow Vale. 
After a region of mists, the explorers saw before them a green and fertile bowl of land, warmed and lighted by a sunlike body floating half a mile above its center. Several large islands of land likewise drifted about it, some of them large enough to hold small rivers whose cascades of droplets caused Henriki to name the valley as he did. Below the miniature sun was a central lake, beside which the members of Sormod's group could see several clumps of broken reddish towers. 
Sormod and his band descended the steep cliffs into the valley's forests, passing first through birch, fir, and sablewood, then through oak and beech woodlands where they stopped to gather uskfruit and yarpik nuts, then past magnolias and fig trees, and down to the shores of the lake where they found palm and deklo trees flourishing in the steamy heat. Curls of vapor could be seen rising from the area of the lake beneath the valley's illuminator. They camped beside one of the skyborn waterfalls near the ruins they had seen from the valley's rim, and discovered to their surprise that the buildings were of deeply rusted iron. Finally they pitched camp. Perhaps exhausted by the long journey, or drowsy in the unaccustomed heat, the watchmen slept. 
Sormod's party was neither particularly weak nor poorly equipped, but they had little chance unwarned against the sudden onslaught that overtook them: goblins, bugbears, and giant spiders, some of the latter of astounding size and speed and fiendish intelligence. The camp was scattered, and Sormod, Henriki, and the other survivors watched in horror as their companions were bundled away and hauled up on ropes of spider-silk to the nearest of the floating islands. 
Henriki and the others managed to regroup, and for some weeks they cautiously explored their surroundings. They discovered a group of human primitives who evidently worship the spiders and their humanoid henchmen, and they also found many inexplicable constructions of metal and glass in the ruins. Without their equipment they did not wish to risk an overland journey, but they discovered from conversations with one of the friendly cavemen that there was a tunnel leading southward which eventually would reach the surface. Assured of an escape route, they mounted a raid on the sky-island to which their companions had been taken, using Henriki's remaining powers. They discovered no sign of their comrades, but they did find some very large statues of spiders in a grove beside the spider-village, each decorated with large diamond eyes. They took these and fled. 
The long passage southward through the tunnels claimed yet more members of the group, in some cases to heat exhaustion as they passed the warm springs. Eventually, however, they emerged south of the Black Ice at the headwaters of the Fler. From there they passed through the Burneal Forest, where Sormod was lost to a poisoned arrow in a dispute with forest tribesmen. The survivors (including Henriki, a priest of Fharlanghn from Schwartzenbruin, and two Wolf Nomads) divided the treasure between themselves and dispersed, none willing again to risk the terrors of the land beyond the Black Ice. 
Notes to the Dungeon Master
The chief inhabitants of the valley are goblins, bugbears, giant spiders of various sorts, and the subject cavemen. DMs with access to the MONSTROUS COMPENDIUM(R) Kara-Tur appendix may wish to add bakemono and goblin spiders. Creatures from almost any climate zone might be added to the list. The whole valley is rich in diamonds, and the spiders and their allies have a number of magical items salvaged from the ruins. 
Sources of knowledge concerning how to get to the region could include the survivors of the expedition or their descendants. The origin of the valley needn't be explained, at least in the initial series of adventures. The passage at the headwaters of the Fler will be difficult to find without a long search and probably impossible without directions. It is in hex Y4-56 on the full-color GREYHAWK maps from the 1983 WORLD OF GREYHAWK set or the (From the Ashes) set. Rigodruok (the cavemen's name for it, and the name on any old sources giving directions to the place) is in W4-51.   
Esmerin
  The Lortmils have always been famous for their gems and precious metals, and stories abound of hidden settlements in which the dwarves, gnomes, or halflings are as rich as kings. Some of these have a firm basis, though in fact the wealth of the inhabitants is greatly exaggerated. Gems and gold are worth a good deal less near their source of supply, and the expense of safe export is high, even since the Hateful Wars of CY 520. Nevertheless, one of the more extravagant tales may have been true after all. 
In Growfest of 556, the simple river folk of a river that flows into the Jewel south of Courwood discovered a bronzewood casket of exquisite workmanship lying on a sandbar. When they opened it, they found the body of a young halfling of the tallfellow race, with unusually handsome and noble features, preserved in a sweet-smelling resinous liquid. He was clad in silks and gold brocade worked with emeralds, and he wore armlets, rings, and necklaces of gold and emerald, together with much other treasure. Perhaps because of elven influence, the rivermen of that region are not as other men. They took each a single ornament, as it is their custom that pallbearers are entitled to an item from the grave goods, and buried the casket in a secret place, each swearing never to reveal its location. Nevertheless, the story spread up and down the river like wildfire, and soon listeners as far away as Gradsul and Highport were speculating as to the casket's origin. 
These events reawakened a tale long dormant, set down by Pontus Hardiggin, a halfling traveler who ranged widely about the world between the years 350 and 390 before retiring to write his memoirs. Among other stories, some obviously fabricated, Hardiggin described a visit to an idyllic land in which halflings and giants lived in peaceful cooperation. They were blessed with fertile soil, health, a great deposit of gold, emeralds, and useful metals, and most of all with concealment from the outside world. Hardiggin placed this land in the Yatils, but this may have been intended as a joke or simply to protect the inhabitants of that happy land. There are a number of surprising coincidences between his account and the story of the casket: the nature of the halflings (tallfellows, unusually handsome), the nature of the land's treasures (silk, gold, emeralds, resins), and even funeral customs (placement in a cave in a bronzewood casket). It seems unlikely that simple river folk could perpetrate so elaborate a hoax as to duplicate an old tale no longer widely known, or so expensive a hoax--two of the emerald ornaments have since surfaced in jewelers' shops on the Wild Coast, and they are flawless and of distinctive design. 
Nevertheless, it is difficult to see how the land and people Hardiggin described could go so long undetected. His descriptions make the entire valley at least 10 miles across, and in any case a large settlement including giants is hardly inconspicuous. There may be, however, a number of contributing factors. The slopes of the nearby mountains as Hardiggin describes them are foggy and thickly clad in dense forest, and the only passes require one to scale sheer cliffs or seek out secret passages hollowed into the rock. In either case, the high altitude is debilitating, and the entire way is guarded. The only other means of entry to the land of Esmerin is by means of a river which flows through underground caverns after disappearing near a whirlpool in Esmerin's eastern quarter. This is certainly a route even more difficult. As for views from the air, only the giant eagles and the aarakocra are likely to gain such, and these were described by Hardiggin as allies. Last but not least, the land of Esmerin is described as protected by the magical power of a huge emerald "as big as a giant's head," which stands in a pavilion at the center of the chief settlement. Hardiggin described this emerald as having the power to alter the appearance of a land as seen from the distance. He also attributes powers to control the weather and various other matters to this agency. 
According to Hardiggin, those who somehow stray into Esmerin are compelled by the inhabitants to remain; if they are evil, they are simply killed. The former is accomplished in cases of apparent recalcitrance by means of a geas placed on the intruder never to leave. The charming Hardiggin narrowly escaped this imposition, fleeing by a perilous route down the caverns running alongside the underground river that leaves Esmerin, past the burial chambers, and through several siphons. (One wonders why so foolhardy an individual lived to write his memoirs.) It is possible that, with the exception of Hardiggin, all outsiders have been deterred or detained. 
Whatever protections Esmerin may have, it most surely has need of them. Hundreds of fortune seekers have traversed the Lortmils in search of it over the past two decades, and many hunters are of a dire and evil nature. Certain well-equipped expeditions from the Pomarj have made incursions into the Lortmils through the Suss forests, for instance. So far none have returned with any report, but this may well be only a matter of time given the hard evidence of the emerald ornaments. One hopes, too, that the casket will not be discovered and its contents (and possibly the spirit of the corpse) examined. 
Notes to the Dungeon Master
The inhabitants of Esmerin are 1,600 tallfellow halflings and 400 stone giants. All are well-fed, well-educated, healthy, peaceful, and handsome, and there are maximum numbers of exceptional individuals among them. They have two colonies of giant eagles as allies. In the center of the major settlement is an artifact, an emerald as detailed earlier. In addition to any other properties, it is intelligent, can use the senses of its bearer, and can cast spells as an 18th-level cleric/14th-level druid. It can also create hallucinatory terrain sufficient to conceal Esmerin from the air. Within a five-mile radius of the emerald, crop yields are doubled, and minerals in the natural state regenerate themselves in 2d10 years. It is quite naturally very well guarded and will if necessary defend itself. 
The stone giant-halfling civilization has existed since before the Bakluni-Suel wars, and has been isolationist since its inception. The two races have somewhat influenced one another, to the point where many of the halflings have decidedly neutral tendencies and the stone giants lawful and good tendencies. They do not like to take lives, but will fight hard to maintain their peaceful isolation. In a freak accident, the burial casket was dropped into the river that leaves Esmerin, and ever since the inhabitants have been on guard (remember, halflings and stone giants live longer lives than humans, so the memory has not yet faded). 
Player characters may, if they are of good alignment, feel compelled to help repel evil invaders, who will be closing in on the settlement at about the time the PCs first arrive. In any case, it will be difficult to persuade the inhabitants of Esmerin to allow the adventurers to leave.   
Turucambi
  The Oljatt Sea is largely unexplored owing to the hazard of the predatory sea creatures that dwell there, but nonetheless the intrepid Sea Lords have trade routes along the shallower portions well down the Hepmonaland coast. One of the primary reasons for taking such a difficult journey is the lacework of islands, reefs, lagoons, and lakes known as Turucambi. 
Turucambi is a maze of limestone jutting up from the sea bottom some 20 leagues from the mainland of Hepmonaland's easternmost extremes. Generally, sea captains approach along the coastline rather than across the deeps, as native attacks are preferred to sea beasts the size of ships. What the captains seek there is a wealth of precious coral, as well as the occasional odd relic traded by the locals. 
The complex interpenetration of land and water that is Turucambi is rich in life, both above and below the surface--indeed, rather too much so for the tastes of most merchants. The region is some 30 miles across, roughly oval, and has numerous small islands which consists almost entirely of steep ridges. The vegetation is dense, and much of it is saw-edged or contains a poisonous sap that raises blisters wherever it touches skin. These branching islands are riddled with lakes and lagoons, many connected to the sea through subterranean passages which run through the entire region. All the rock is limestone, and riddled with large and small caves; the footing is extremely difficult, and the chief land fauna seems to consist of venomous and ill-tempered snakes, and a few crocodiles. Turucambi's wealth, however, is in the water. 
The Turucambi reefs are among the most complex known, and present surprises at every turn. The tidal range is great, and there are shallows regularly exposed by the tides, deep unfathomed sinkholes, and complex and powerful tidal races which can toss a ship like a toy. There are white coral plains, expanses of sea grasses, mangrove swamps, and complex rookeries of bright coral, all swarming with life from microscopic to gigantic. The waters teem with mermen, sahuagin, water nagas, sea elves, koalinth, saltwater trolls, ixitxachitl, and even a tribe of seagoing lizard men. These fight constantly with one another to maintain their territories, and to exclude uninvited land folk. Nor are these the only hazards. Many of the corals and sea jellies carry poison stings that may raise painful or deadly welts, and a number of the mollusks and fishes are similarly armed. Plesiosaurs roam the shallows, sculling about in search of food both large and small. 
The attraction of Turucambi to the aquatic races is twofold: first, it is one of the richest in sea life of the Oljatt's reefs, and second it attracts human trade. Precious corals can be harvested from the deeper parts of the reef: not only the familiar red and black corals, but the rarer golden coral. There are also certain ancient treasures such as small figurines of precious stone or delicately colored bowls, apparently of terrestrial manufacture, in some of the darker and less well explored corners of Turucambi. These are highly prized. In return, the sea folk gain goods not easily made in the water; glass, copper, or bronze (they have little desire for iron, which rusts too readily), and silver or gold jewelry, as well as mundane items such as wood and stone, particularly obsidian. Most sea folk have treaties with merchants from civilized lands or with Hepmonaland natives, allowing safe passage and free trade. 
Indeed, it is possible that the sea folk trade yet more widely. A Duxchaner vessel blown out to sea and unsure of its bearings once approached from the east, and observed a huge sunken hulk more than a hundred feet long, with many masts and a slender, shallow body. She appeared to be holed and to have a cargo clearly visible through the six fathoms of water over her, but the practical and incurious Duxchaners turned away. It is hazardous to approach an unfamiliar part of Turucambi, not merely because of the natural hazards but because of the locals, who are more than willing to attempt piracy rather than trading and who are resentful of possible coral poachers. 
It has been suggested that Turucambi might be artificial in whole or in part. Such convoluted islands are found nowhere else in such numbers. Certainly this would explain the odd trade goods occasionally taken, but the size of the structures strains belief. The hardheaded traders who visit are not eager to spend time searching out the answer to the problem, and the residents, even the friendly ones, do not seem anxious to answer the questions of the idly curious. 
Notes to the Dungeon Master
Because of the dangers of these waters, the numbers of exceptional individuals among the traders at Turucambi reef should be at a maximum. The same applies to the diverse aquatic races. 
Some of the lakes will be very warm, above human body temperature. (Use or create game rules for heat exhaustion if these lakes are explored.) Other lakes are filled with poisonous dissolved gases below a certain level (treat this as a cloudkill spell). Such deadly waters will have a pungent smell characters are not likely to mistake more than once. 
The minor reef life might have insinuative poisons, of any of the types described in the (DMG). Others might have the same effect as the stings of a Portuguese man-o-war. Some of these poisons may have been obtained and be in use by the locals. 
Tidal currents and ranges will be strongest when Celene and Luna are both full or new, and weakest when one is in first or last quarter and the other is full or new. (The tidal range is zero at about the time of Growfest or Needfest.) However, it is unlikely that the currents' directions can be predicted without local help. Tidal changes will expose or drown underground chambers, and the might pull divers into or out of tunnels. 
If the player characters explore on their own without local sponsorship, they will very probably be treated as poachers. If they try to determine whether or not parts of Turucambi are artificial, they will most probably be confused by the coral dwellings of the present residents. 
The wreck on the east side of Turucambi is of a clipper ship, such as was known on Earth in the 1800s. (Naturally, the characters will never have heard of such a thing.) Its cargo consisted of china plates and tea, now mostly ruined. Its origin is possibly extraplanar; it might hail from across the Oljatt or simply be unexplained, according to the needs of the campaign. If player characters somehow manage to copy the design and find a shipbuilder willing to build such a "monstrosity" and a crew able and willing to man it (these are not trivial tasks!), they will find that though fast, the clipper is flimsy, hard to control (subject to being wrecked during experimental trials), and very expensive to maintain. There is little call on Oerth for such a ship either in commerce or war. 
It is likely that all the locals will regard player characters as pawns to be used in their various disputes. [/sblock]

The Forsaken One: Possibly Nippon as a Japanese like culture might work. If you do so, maybe they were fighting the trolls during the Greyhawk Wars and won.  Possibly they just now are following up on reports of distant lands.  With a little work, maybe you could even find a Japanese demigod to rule your faction.  (Maybe a First Emperor.  The Japanese royal line previously claimed the Sun Goddess Amaterasu as an ancestress.) Possibly this Nippon might have an elite order of Samurai as well as an elite spellcasting organization.

Would anyone want me to create a list of NPCs from the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer by nation?  These can be figures for your PCs and others to interact with, or make comments on events.  Plus, it is better than having everyone named Heyyou Overthere!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2004)

> Forsaken One and Guilt Puppy, may I add your e-mail addresses to the roster? If yes, what are your e-mail addresses?



Sorry but you may not, have had some bad experiences with posting it to forums. But in the

NukemUntilTheyGlow[at]hotmail[dot]com 

format is fine with me.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 10, 2004)

Edena the Invincible said:
			
		

> Remember, if a description of your power seems wrong, or is even confusing, let me know.



Yup. So, while it's probably unfair to refer to the spelljammer folks as an elven power it is entirely appropriate to consider myself one - if one makes it clear that my elves are culturally opposed to Flannish "olves" just a little bit less than say, the drow. They're heretical, even if outsiders might not be able to tell and even if the schism happened before there were even drow. The elves of the Flan might not know or care for the most part, but it's very important for the elves of Miranda. There's a lot of reform in that concept going on right now, until the Queen's consort appeared on the scene Miranda would have never even considered taking a more active role in Lynn than slaughtering people who dared to violate her borders and dismissively deriding the humans to the south for being crass and poverty stricken. Thankfully the consort has a rather more...cosmopolitan viewpoint, and he's pretty hard to resist all that natural charm when he pays a mind to it. 

Speaking of my illustrious consort Wae Sinde, would it be more appropriate to place his build in the Rogue's Gallery or amend it to my faction data when I'm through? Or should I perhaps make copious use of sblock tags and place him in both sections? He's been pretty exciting to work on. I never had any use for that stupid book (stats for gods? feh!) until now. Thanks for allowing me to justify my crack habit guys. 

Willaim, thanks so much for the link to the Greyhawk deities site! Filling in the last bits of stuff on Ye'Cind -though I thematically decided to risk changing Ye'Cind's favored weapon to a rapier, mostly because otherwise there's not many elven gods that seem to have much to do with such an important weapon on an elf's character sheet. Thanks!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 10, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Melkor, Lord Of ALL !
> 
> [sblock]When Maliana entered Iuz's throneroom, instucted first by withered old hag of a human descend how to behave to not get Almighty angry, first thing that she perceived was smell of goblin fear, blood ... And the source of this all was kneeling in the front of throne of bones and skulls of thousands of <a href="http://www.ntsearch.com/search.php?q=people&v=56">people</a>. Their spirits wailing quietly, tied to their mortal remmants in undescribable agony. With the corner of the eye she perceive that pathetic slave was chewing with great dificulty on some meat. Tears running down his cheeks ... but her gaze was fully absorbed by being sitting on the throne in relaxed stance, playful smile on his lips, ending just above mouth. She can see every line in the withered old form of a half man. Every feature of his old face is a <a href="http://www.ntsearch.com/search.php?q=map&v=56">map</a> of debauchery and excess, wickednes beyond comprehesion of mere mortals, cruelty without bonds and rage that could consume evrething and not being sated in even the smallest extent. But the repulsive face of the male crone and his wasted body, thin and skeletal as if all muscles were sucked up by abominable power ... all this is nothing compared with the baleful, crimson eyes. Burning like hot coal in the deep eyesockets. He laughed and his laugh was like scream of the dying, like sound of children's skulls crushed by uncaring power, like croaking of ravens fighting over the eyes of the slain, like sound of descending avalanche, like sound of tornado sweeping aside innocent village. Goblin vomited, and exploded in shover of blood, when Iuz's eyebrows crisscrosed in slight irritation. Creature's bloodied skeleton standed here as if animated by evil force before collapsing into the cheap of bones.
> 
> ...




 OOC: Actually there is no reason to hide text since we don`t  discuss anything secret yet.

IC:  Meliana is clearly awed by Iuz`s presence, his dreadful majesty! His aura seems to be overhelming, even stronger than her father`s! Despite Meliana`s mastery of Divination, she immediately abandoms an idea of trying to see through Iuz`s mind or soul, such attempt could bring doom on her, she would feel naked before the Demigod, crushed by his superior will!  Furious at herself, Princess of Nosferatu tries to regain composure, didn`t she free her mind of fear ages ago!? 
"Greetings Old One, I thank you for hospitality!"- she bows and turns to the Crone: "Do you have a pretty boy among your slaves, human or elf?"

OOC: I don`t like sharing power while playing evil, I will try to keep Ivid unless Serpenteye rules otherwise.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 10, 2004)

*The Prophecy of the Phoenix:  Signs and Portents*

James, I am glad to help. Everyone, do check out the deity links and the Legendary Places sblock. They can help your factions with some things.  Of course, perhaps certain powerful figures can overcome the curses on some places.  (Paxus maybe you and Iuz can break a curse in a certain legendary place to gain some troops.)

I also found something useful from the LGG, a prophecy in the plains of the Paynims.  Here are somethings that occur or are reported to occur in the Baklunish lands in the period before the action phase in the IR starts. Some of the images are drawn from the shields of nations pictured in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer. I will have Al'Akbar arrive soon. Serpenteye, if any of this is useful, go with it.  If anything is inappropriate or over the top, it was not heard or said, or it was an illusion.  (Oerth has a few epic level pranksters.  )

The Prophecy of the Phoenix:  Signs and portents amid a gathering storm.

At noon in the Dry Steppes, near Lake Udrukankar, two dark skinned men in billowing robes and turbans turns towards a crowd in a busy marketplace while dervishes whirl in an intricate dance.  In the  distance, stand the timeless stones of Tovag Baragu, rising near the shores of the lake.  The crowd murmurs as the dervishes come to a halt, and a man in a brown robe stands on a rock to address the crowds, gesturing to his taller companion.

“Brothers, sisters, friends, and wanderers.  Here the words of the Mahdi of the Dry Steppes, heed the words of Amal aban Jehef, a true son of Al’Akbar!”

The crowd yells in approval, as the taller man in a white clothes with gold patterns stands on a rock, his green eyes gazing across the crowd of Baklunish pilgrims, merchants, and visitors from many lands.

“Thirteen years ago, I first uttered the Prophecy of the Phoenix.  The Great War between Good and Evil, a war stretching as far as the horizon from the uttermost east into the uttermost west. as I prophesied will begin in our lives and our times.  Behold!! The years since then have only shown the fulfillment of the words of the divine, of whom I am only a lowly servant.”

“A phoenix will arise with the sun, sheltering lions, unicorns, sword, bow, and axe beneath crescent moons as its children stand as one.
Suns will shine on the swan and the bear as the humble one receives a robe of finest ermine as he stands between foes old and new.
Two birds shall rest on the severed dragon who has become one, feeding on wood and waste, clutching a ship and a fish although a tower will escape its grasp.
A wolf will sharpen his claws on many stones, watching for fresh prey as it howls for the sun and a skull laughs, seeking to chain the binder of the nine.
The hidden will speak, seeking the lost among hill and snow, as the sorrowing queen holds out open hands amid halls filled with ancient song.
The wolf, the ram, and the hart will fight the ancient foe, the old foe, and the young foe with fierceness beyond those of beasts or dragons.
The righteous will free the innocent, even as wise words make an old foe – mother of a multitude -- a strong new friend before the storm begins.
Red will flow upon green, as the ship crashes on the rock while a swift hand seizes a crown and binds the crew with chains amid steaming jungles. 
North and south will be one, as those who nurse revenge weave nets stretching between the shattered towers.  
The scholar of the scales of balance shall weigh alliances more carefully than coin as wolves stand at his right hand as the roarer guards his flank.
Many shall become one in a dark place amid grief and madness as the armies march.
Old bones wearing faded glory shall move seeking warm flesh, yet hunger will not fill the deepest grief.
A web in a dark place shall snap yet be mended, even as the mender reaches towards the light while grasping the dark.
The renders’ claws in distant lands will seek fresh meat by the shores of the sea but will the Sword of the Dawn slay the foe and the exalted one accept his fate?
Old foes shall stand as one standing against the long wall amid the gathering storm on low and upon high.
The heavens will quake with rumor of war between the righteous young and the wicked old.
The exiles shall receive a home, and seek thrones as they listen to the wind while choosing who will be friend or foe.
The shining one will gather his kin and speak to the midnight, twilight and the noon day sun as the hordes seek ruin upon all.
Islands shall fight the rising tide in the storms, as walls hold and shatter while the lonely people seek new hope amid despair.
None shall stay hidden and safe as foes old and new seek to destroy the nations.
The living shall envy the dead yet some of the dead will not find peace.
The cunning, the brave, the subtle, and the wise must find the path together and alone.
The Great War comes again and all must make a stand though some shall plot treachery amongst his brothers.
The way will be found, but not all shall find the way on the road that weaves its path between creation and destruction.
You must choose, great or low, but not even the wisest shall see all paths amid the joys and sorrows.

“Some here mocked my words, uttering the divine will of our gods.  Yet prophecy has proven true.  To the west across the mountains, the League of Athyr has arisen – the Phoenix banner flies as a unifier of many lands.  Distant Urnst and Nyrond are one even as the dragon banner of Aerdi is raised again. The slave trade and slavery is ended in Baklunish lands -- and there is now peace and friendship betwen us and the Yorodhi near Ull -- whose kin became the Oeridians of the east.  Indeed, the Yorodhi were the mother of a multitude, and the faith of the blessed Al'Akbar has helped bring peace and free the slaves. New rulers have arisen in many lands, and strangers have come bearing odd lore and gifts.  The great and mighty consider their plans and alliances.”

“The great struggle of our time shall begin soon. Already there are rumors of war among the nations, from the Dramidj Ocean to the distant Solnor.  Who shall triumph? “

“Stand ready!! For the lives that you have known will change, and some shall see wonders and horrors that no living man has yet seen.  Stand ready!!”

Rumors abound from the Bakhoury cost to Tusmit.  Reports reach the ears of the people of the cities.  Tales speak of a whirlwind a mile wide in the Plains of the Paynims a mile wide that roared with the voices of the damned and seemed to show the faces of people in agony before it vanished.  Rumors from Zeiff speak of babes born with feathered wings, and a caravan falling into the earth without a trace.  In Tusmit, there are  rumors of children born with horns and cloven hooves.  An impoverished farmer digging a well in Ull finds bags of golden coins from the fallen Baklunish Empire.  The sounds of blowing horns and thousands of marching feet are heard in the Barrier Peaks while the sounds of a harp are heard throughout the city of Zeif.   A loud rouses the people of the Ataphad Islands from their beds  one night, whilein the lands of the Yorodhi near Ull, an old blind woman awakes in the morning to find her sight and youth restored. She utters a prayer to the sun god and vows to resume her struggle against the ancient dead. The sounds of blowing horns and thousands of marching feet are heard in the Barrier Peaks while the sounds of a harp are heard throughout the city of Zeif.   

A mare in the city of Lopolla in Ket gives birth to three foals at noon, one winged and white as snow, one silvery gray with blue eyes, and one black as jet with the wings of a bat.  The winged  horse flies south,the silver gray horse flies west, while the bat-winged steed flies north. The mare leaps into the sky and gallops east and none can halt the pace of the four horses as a crowd watches in astonishment.

A tale is whispered in the courts of the Caliph of Ekbir, in the shadow of the Mosque of Al’Akbar and the Golden Temple of the Gods.

At twilight on the road from Zeif to Ekbi,  a young man named Yusuf aban Mur of  Ekbir’s Farises crosses the paths of three ghostly riders, clad in strange red garb riding red steeds.  He hailed them asking, “Strangers, where do you come from!! What tidings do you bear?”

“Lo, my son, great the news!
Weary are the steeds we ride, 
- steeds from the Otherworld –
Though we are living, we are dead,
Great are the signs, destruction of life,
Satiation of the ravens, feeding of crows,
Strife of slaughter, wetting of sword-edge,
Shields with broken lances after sundown.
Soon, my son!”

The riders head east and vanish as they are touched by the last rays of the setting sun, even as Yusuf aban Mur rodes through the night to Ekbir City. He reaches the gates at midnight, halting his horse as he calls for the guards to escort him to the Sultan’s palace of Peh’reen.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 10, 2004)

*The Triumvirate Rebellious would like to point out that The Pits of Azak-Zil are in our territory.*  Though it's exact location remains unknown, we will discover and claim it some time during Turn 1.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 10, 2004)

If no one else wants the Phostwood, I'll take it; I can always use more lumber for my engines of war.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 10, 2004)

Initial semi-secret diplomacy:

*To Edena of Neith:*
[sblock]"Thank you for receiving me, Lady Eclavdra."  The succubus Natak bows to you deeply, head to the floor.  "It is an honor to be in your presence!"
"My master, Eli Tomorast, and his companions, Robilar and Rary, welcome the presence of the Drow in the Bright Hills.  We look forward to trade of goods and expertise between our great nations.  Your people are welcome to travel in the Bright Lands, though we must insist they obey all local laws, for we are obliged by our station to enforce them for the good of our vassals."
[/sblock]

*To Rikandur Azebol:*
[sblock] The incubus Matak bows before whomever receives him.  "On behalf of the Triumvirate Rebellious, we wish to extend greetings to Mighty Iuz, our neighbor to the north, and offer our hopes of peaceful coexistence.  But know this - we will not tolerate incursions in to our sovereign territory by military forces."
"On the topic of territory, we wish to call a conference with representatives from the Empire of Iuz, Greater Nyrond, and the League of Athyr on the topic of the Nyr Dyv (the small ocean bordering my territory on the north) and how it shall be divided amongst us."
[/sblock]

*To Bugbear:*
[sblock] The great wizard Rary waits impatiently to be received, the emissary from the newly formed Triumvirate Alliance to the west.  When he is brought in, he is polite, but curt.  "Thank you for receiving me so promptly," he says.  "The Triumvirate Alliance has no quarrel whatsoever with Greater Nyrond, and hopes that we can co-exist peacefully.  However, we will not tolerate military incursions in to our land, nor a build-up of forces at our border.  We do not expect you to tolerate any of the same from us, nor will we ask you to.  We hope that we can form a healthy relationship as trading partners and neighbors."
"On the topic of territory, we wish to call a conference with representatives from the Empire of Iuz, Greater Nyrond, and the League of Athyr on the topic of the Nyr Dyv (the small ocean bordering my territory on the north) and how it shall be divided amongst us."
[/sblock]

*To Eluvan:*
[sblock] The mighty Lord Robilar meets whomever you send to meet with him in the Free City of Dyvers over a great feast, along with many other nobles of Greyhawk.  "I bring greetings to our friends to the west!  We have much to discuss."
"First, the newly formed Triumvirate Alliance wishes peace and goodwill with the League of Athyr!  We invite your traders, scholars, and soldiers to travel freely among our great cities of Dyvers and Greyhawk, and hope we can work together to promote the strength of our two great nations."
"Second, beware your foes to the north!  Both Iuz and the Circle of Eight are dangerous enemies, but more dangerous as friends!  I urge you not to trust them, especially the Circle of Eight - we shall hold no peace with them, for their crimes against us, and indeed myself personally, are great indeed!"
"On the topic of territory, we wish to call a conference with representatives from the Empire of Iuz, Greater Nyrond, and the League of Athyr on the topic of the Nyr Dyv (the small ocean bordering my territory on the north) and how it shall be divided amongst us."
[/sblock]


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 10, 2004)

No one wants to engage in some pre-game semi-secret diplomacy with us?  I feel so left out! (almost like I'm on another world...)

Secret message to Zelda! No one look!!!! (sigh... okay, you all can look.)

[sblock]
How's the weather in finland?
[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 11, 2004)

> The great wizard Rary waits impatiently to be received, the emissary from the newly formed Triumvirate Alliance to the west. When he is brought in, he is polite, but curt. "Thank you for receiving me so promptly," he says. "The Triumvirate Alliance has no quarrel whatsoever with Greater Nyrond, and hopes that we can co-exist peacefully. However, we will not tolerate military incursions in to our land, nor a build-up of forces at our border. We do not expect you to tolerate any of the same from us, nor will we ask you to. We hope that we can form a healthy relationship as trading partners and neighbors."
> "On the topic of territory, we wish to call a conference with representatives from the Empire of Iuz, Greater Nyrond, and the League of Athyr on the topic of the Nyr Dyv (the small ocean bordering my territory on the north) and how it shall be divided amongst us."




Seth Rhynnon, King of Greater Nyrond, looks over the Triumvirate's emissary and with a sneer replies, " I find it ammusing, and perhaps illuminating, that The Triumvirate sent none other than Rary the Traitor to discuss the building of trust between my kingdom and the Alliance.  Have no fear, Nyrond does not seek war, and we will uphold treaties between our lands, until such time as you throw them aside. When that time comes, know that my vengance will as swift as it is  just." 

With that, Rary is dismissed.

[edit]: Nyrond will of course send a delegate to the Nyr Div Sumit, and in fact offers to host it in Rel Mord.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, I was actually sort of intending the idea that many people would disagree with my factions interests, which is why they will remain VERY unknown.  But I think I like my faction as it is.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 11, 2004)

Posted by James:   Speaking of my illustrious consort Wae Sinde, would it be more appropriate to place his build in the Rogue's Gallery or amend it to my faction data when I'm through?

  From Edena:

 I'll put Wae Sinde in the roster.  But by all means, please put him in the Rogue's Gallery too, with a full description.  At least, I think it'd be a neat thing to do.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

*To Anbastercorian*
[sblock]The Athyrian delegate to Dyvers, a young and charismatic woman in a beautifully embroidered red and gold silk gown, nods her head gravely. "I thank you on behalf of my King and my people for your kind words, my Lord Robilar. The League of Athyr has a deep respect for you and your people, and I am very happy to know that our good will is reciprocated. I know that through the exchange of goods and ideas both our peoples will be enriched. 
"We are ever conscious to the growing threats to the peace of these lands, and I thank you for your sound advice. I shall of course need to confer with higher authority, but I think I can say with some confidence that the League of Athyr will be only too happy to send a delegate to this proposed meeting. If all our nations can solve thier disputes through peaceful means, these lands and the people who live in them shall be the better for it."[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 11, 2004)

*To Guilt Puppy*

I have no color of my own.  
  If you look, I have the exact same color as Knight Otu.

  I request a light color of some sort.  Since my territories are small, they will not be noticeable unless they are light colored.

  But whatever, I do need a color of my own.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 11, 2004)

*To Bugbear:*

"Your paranoia does not suit your station, King Rhynnon."  Rary leaves in a huff.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 11, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *To Bugbear:*
> 
> "Your paranoia does not suit your station, King Rhynnon."  Rary leaves in a huff.



Not paranoid at all, just mindful of the past. Rary is an oathbreaker and consorts with demons, two things which Rhynnon can not abide.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 11, 2004)

TO ANABSTERCORIAN

  [sblock]

  (think of a kind of dark Ozma, grown to young womanhood and with adultish themes)

  Eclavdra reaches down and takes Natak in her arms, gently lifting her to her feet.  She then embraces Natak gently, wrapping her arms around her, and looks into her face with a warm smile, speaking very quietly:

  'So shall it be, Lady Natak.
  Where is there prosperity? ... where there is not law?
  Respect for the law is one and the same with respect for the ruler.
  We will honor your laws, as we honor you.'

  Eclavdra smiles softly, releases Natak, and curtsies as if she were a girl still.

  'Please give my respects and honor to Rary, Robilar, and above all to Eli.  Lolth bless.'

  [/sblock]

  TO JAMES, THOMAS, AND XAEL

  [sblock]

  (again, think of Eclavdra as a sort of dark Ozma, grown to womanhood and with adultish themes.)

  Eclavdra sends a message to the Mare Mysticum, to Celene, to the Lendores, and to Highfolk.  The message, since it cannot be delivered personally, is sent via intermediaries in the from of a magical item, which when activated projects an image of Eclavdra and her giving the following message:

  Eclavdra speaks very softly, gently, and earnestly:

  'We are the elves of the present.
  The elves of the past fought, and a harsh fate was decreed for them.
  Now is the darkest hour for all the elves.  The devils have bequeathed the gift of doom.
  Lolth asked that we survive.  Lolth would see all the elves survive.  I would see all the elves survive.'

  Eclavdra shakes her head, a bit sadly, and continues softly:

  'Nothing is free in life, as you well know.
  Nothing comes without price.  How well do we know this ...
  We offer a joining.  Come and join us.  When the doom of the devils falls, and terror and fire sweep all the lands, come and join us.
  Together, we can overcome the fire and terror.
  Together, we can thwart the doom.
  And Lolth's desire, that the elves survive, will be realized.
  Together, we will thwart the will of all who would bring harm and death to the elven people.'


  [/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2004)

TO ELUVAN

[sblock]
An emissary from the Alliance of Southern Ulek arrives at the court of the League of Athyr.  "My noble lord," says the emissary, "it seems that there need be no conflict between us, and I come on behalf of my rulers asking a pact of mutual aid be formed, seeing as we are both threatened by the tyranny of the Wolf God.  What shall be my message back to my masters?"
[/sblock]

TO KNIGHT OTU

[sblock]
A robed figure in black comes to the gates of Ashardalon's dwelling, seeking entry.[/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 11, 2004)

*To Airwhale/Zelda:*

[sblock]
From the Mayor of Greyhawk to the Trading Fleets of the Triple Alliance:
Welcome to our city!  We hope that you feel welcome here, in this, the heart of trade in the Flanaess.  It is our dream that we can forge a strong, _exclusive_ relationship with you, to the betterment of us both.
[/sblock]

*To Eluvan:* (This one is REALLY secret, so please don't look!
[sblock]Lord Robilar quietly murmurs to you, ear to ear, "I think we can agree that the rise of the Wolf God is a matter to be concerned about.  In the event that you march against him, you will have the support of the Triumvirate Rebellious."
[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 11, 2004)

To Eluvan:[sblock]Darkness spreads accross the Flanaess, and the forces of evil grow stronger with each passing day. In the east, Aeardy has risen from the ashes united by a mysterious emperor. To the north, Iuz has grown fat on the bones of the Sheild Lands and Tenh. To the south once glorious Greyhawk, the jewel of the flaneness, has fallen to the machinations of Rary and his kin. And there are roumers that the Drow are moving up.
It is said that you are the chosen of Heironeous, and if that is true you allready know what it is that I am going to tell you. Stand fast against the growing chaos which afflicts our land. Show no fear, and give no quarter. Evil has allways failed where the rightious have stood against it.[/sblock]

To Thomas Hobbes:
[sblock]To the Theoracy of the Pale:  Though our two lands often found difference, we have allways agreed on one matter. that the chaos which infects our neighbors must not be allowed to spread. Our two nations are the last bastions of order in the northeastern Flanaess. We must work together to prevent the pawns of the Tanar'ri from spreading across our world like the plauge that they are.

To Celene and the Elven Nations: Twenty years ago, The Flanaess was consumed in fire, and the elven nations stood back and watched it burn. I beseach you to reconsider this course, for should the flames of war be rekindled, all peoples will be put to the test, not just the nations of man.  Stand with us and honor the anceint compacts. [/sblock]

To Xael: 
[sblock]Master Mordikeinen, as per the agreement between you and my predicessor, here is my annual report on the state of my neighbors. as you can see The Triumvirate Rebellious has grown in power over the last year, and has been summoning large numbers of Tannar'ri Trollops.  In Aeardy my sources are having great difficulty uncovering the true power behind the reunification. My spies have uncovered a cult of some sort, but all attempts to infultrate it have met with failure. Iuz I fear is growing restless, hungry for new lands to dispoil. His armies have grown, though still mostly rabid mobs fueled by terror of their mad god. Iuz has also bolstered his forces with demonspawn. 
I am hoping that you find your new home amongs the highfolk to your liking.
As allways, with greatest respect, Seth Rhynnon[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 11, 2004)

To William:
[Sblock]Lord Al'Ackbar, Restorer of Righteousness, Lord of the Bakluni in your arrival amongst your people I find great hope. Your wisdom and mercy are without measure as is your battle against chaos and evil. As you no doubt know there is dark creature to your east, a cambon prince who thinks itself a god. The creature Iuz will look to your lands and see the love you shower upon your people and joy in there hearts, and knowing nothing of joy or love himself will seek to distroy your nation as he as done to so many others. I pray that you will have the strength to prevent this. I know that you are powerful, but your nation is young and Iuz is treacherous. Iuz will offer you a rose with one hand while holding a dagger in the other. It is said by some that you are a god who walks among men, and that makes you doublly a target. For Iuz will not tollerate annother god in the Flanaess, especially one who teaches love rather than hate, creation rather than distruction. [/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 11, 2004)

*A Modest Proposal*

Under the current rules, it kind of sucks to be an epic wizard, because you lose a lot of capacity for advanced spell casting?  No epic spells?  Fine, let's try Improved Spell Capac- What, that's gone too?   

Can we call the 10th, 11th, and 12th level spells 1st, 2nd, and 3rd level High Magic, and return Improved Spell Capacity as an option for epic wizards?  Barring that, are there any other suggestions you could offer for an aspiring epic wizard?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 11, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I have no color of my own.
> If you look, I have the exact same color as Knight Otu.
> 
> I request a light color of some sort.  Since my territories are small, they will not be noticeable unless they are light colored.




No, it wasn't the exact same color. But in any case, I played with the color scheme a bit more to try to create more contrast between them -- there were also problems distinguishing between my own territory and the Vampire Conclave. Hopefully things are a bit better now... Everything seems pretty distinguishable now on my end, but then everyone's eyes (and monitor settings) are a little different, so YMMV.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 11, 2004)

Edena, now you can respond to my earlier Diplomacy post. 

Paxus Asclepius, a messanger from Gallador appears to be a giant, well-muscled and a bit feral Vampire, covered in scars and tatoos, half-naked behind a crimson robe. He is very frustrated by your time-consuming procedures.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

*To Nac Mac Feegle:*
[sblock]The diplomat from Ulek is met personally and warmly by Prince Santhus, heir to the throne of Keoland and one of the councillors of the League of Athyr. He is a large, fearsome man but is remarkably soft spoken and polite as he welcomes his guest. He listens patiently before making his reply. "Indeed, there is no call for violence between our peoples. Much better that we should present a united front to the forces of disorder that threaten to consume our lands. Your proposal has much merit, and you can tell your master that he has the League's full support in any dealings with the Wolf God.[/sblock] 

*To Anabstercorian:*
[sblock]The Athyrian diplomat, perfectly composed, takes in this offer for a few seconds, her eyes closed and obviously deep in thought. She then gives  a nod and whispers back. "The Wolf God is a great threat. Your offer of aid is appreciated. I should make it clear, however, that we will oppose any expansionist manoeuvres by your forces into the Wolf God's Eastern domain. You are not under immediate threat from those lands, and an attack will be construed as Empire building. Such movements would understandably upset the League, for we stand in the way of your further westward expansion."
 She smiles pleasantly. "Of course, I am certain  that such qualifications are unnecessary. I do not mean to drag such unpleasant business into scrutiny, but such things must always be considered." [/sblock] 

*To Bugbear:*
[sblock]"I thank you for your kind words of encouragement," speaks the diplomat, a young knight in beautiful ceremonial armour, "for in these dark times more than ever the forces of sanity and order must stand together against those who would oppose them. I would caution you, however, to beware not only the obvious foe but those more insidious as well. The powers now holding the City of Greyhawk and the lands to your West are not to be trusted. They have proven themselves traitorous once, and may again. Make no offensive movements yet, we would urge, but be wary for I believe we both have much to fear from these lands. Rely on no offer of aid they make you."[/sblock] 

*To Thomas Hobbes:* 
[sblock]A young and charismatic human knight, resplendent in beautiful ceremonial armour, arrives at the Elven court in Celene seeking an audience in the politest and most gracious possible terms, citing that he wishes to speak on behalf of his Lord Arden Leonson, High Councillor of the League of Athyr.[/sblock]

 Hmmm, I've just realised how weak my leader is compared to everybody else. I know how to fix that  - templates!  Could I get the paragon and half-celestial templates added on please? That would put Arden on a similar level to the leaders of the other major powers.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 11, 2004)

Guilt Puppy: Could you give me a bit on advice on how to zoom in on the portion of the map I want to zoom in to?



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> [sblock]A robed figure in black comes to the gates of Ashardalon's dwelling, seeking entry.[/sblock]



 [sblock]A servant opens, whispering "Even though you may have heard about our master, I am afraid you have to speak with one of his servants. Our master does not take well to visitors at the moment. I will relay your message to him."[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> [sblock]A servant opens, whispering "Even though you may have heard about our master, I am afraid you have to speak with one of his servants. Our master does not take well to visitors at the moment. I will relay your message to him."[/sblock]




TO KNIGHT OTU:

[sblock]"Simply tell your master that the Ascendants will take it amiss if he should encroach upon our territory."  The figure says, and disappears.[/sblock]

TO AIRWHALE AND ZELDA

[sblock]An emissary from the Iron League comes to the port in Greyhawk, asking to speak with a Guildmaster...[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 11, 2004)

Just a warning: I'm going to close this thread before it hits post #500.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 11, 2004)

*Negotiations*



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually there is no reason to hide text since we don`t  discuss anything secret yet.
> 
> IC:  Meliana is clearly awed by Iuz`s presence, his dreadful majesty! His aura seems to be overhelming, even stronger than her father`s! Despite Meliana`s mastery of Divination, she immediately abandoms an idea of trying to see through Iuz`s mind or soul, such attempt could bring doom on her, she would feel naked before the Demigod, crushed by his superior will!  Furious at herself, Princess of Nosferatu tries to regain composure, didn`t she free her mind of fear ages ago!?
> "Greetings Old One, I thank you for hospitality!"- she bows and turns to the Crone: "Do you have a pretty boy among your slaves, human or elf?"
> ...




IC: Crone smiled wickedly and spoke in old, iritating voice ... with a hint of power, not as overhelming as her's God and Master, but enough to be wary.

"Good choice, princess. Let me guide You to dining room ... Your snack will wait there. And if You want to keep lord Iuz in good humour call him grandpa, he _like_ children."

Old hag led Vampire Princess trough mazelike labirynth, filled with all manner of ... war thropies, hunt thropies and sacrifical altar from time to time. Atmosphere of the Temple-Palace was making her hunger that much irresistible. Beyond the next door was suprisingly normal dining hall, at least for barbarians from the North, filled with monstrous soldiers and demons eating some unreckognisable meat and fist fighting over te best parts ... or over those still begging for mercy. But they were at the far coner of the room.
Near the fireplace was small wodden table, prepared for two ... dishes on one side were from fine silver with golden ornaments with markings of the Overking Ivid. Nosferatu Princess presumed that it was place for her ... near the table was standing Fuoryndian cradle, she could hear sounds of sleeping baby from inside, despite noise made by captains, mercenary generals and hig ranked demons. She was suprised that they didn't butchered themselves yet. And near the cradle is standing drow child, maybe ten years old ... his eyes filled with tears, and You could clearly see that he wasn't slave, wearing pijama from the middle class citizen. And Princess nostrils reached aromat from the skull shaped ale mug, waiting on the other side ot the table. it wasn't beer, ale, and definiatly not blood ... but it smelled almost as good as richest blood that she ever tasted. 

"Essence of Youth, a rare delicacy."

Iuz's voice whispered over her shoulder, when she looked back he wasn't here and moment later he was sitting at the table, sinking his mug as if he was there, alvays.

"And who Your ... isn't Your Father this famous warrior who spat Pelor in the face, instead of begging on his knees like the rest of Paladin-dogs ? How is he faring ?"

Iuz's smile was intended to be bening, it's obvious that he isn't used to be nice. You noticed that lines on his face decreased, as well as some hair started to regrow and gain faint orange colour.

OOC: Can I assume that 20 lvls of Assasin allow Iuz to make this little prank on the Princess ? Hide, Move Silently and small trick. Guess wich.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 11, 2004)

1 st part of the post is comlete, the second is yet to be done. I've changed some pops, but most is like what could be expected... 

Got to go! (Real life sucks )

  PLAYERS AND THEIR POWERS


  AIRWHALE (Airwhale and Zelda are working together, running a single power)

  -  Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
*Population 600, IC 0.

  -  Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
*Population 0, IC 0.

  -  The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
*Population 6'000, IC 0,1.

  -  Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
*Population 340'000, IC 8.

  -  Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)  
*Population unknown. IC unknown.

  - The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
*Population 2'500'000, IC 72.

  -  The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
*Population 400'500, IC 12.

  -  The Disk World of Spectre -  this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch. 
*Population 320'000, IC 9.


  ANABSTERCORIAN

  Powers: 

  -  The Triumvirate Rebellious - represents Eli the Demon-Handed, Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and all the powers given below:

  - The Seekers (adventuring company) - represents a small group of elite NPCs
  -  House Maure (Maure Castle on the map) (home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire) -  these represent ruins containing secrets of ancient power of the suel, and possibly small but very potent forces protecting those secrets

  -  Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and the Empire of the Bright Lands (City of Dyvers, the City of Hardby, the City of Greyhawk:  the Bright Desert, Seltaren:  the Abbor Alz, the Cairn Hills, the Cliffs of Alz:  The Pits of Azak-Zil) - these represent a high level evil NPC, a powerful evil wizard, very large forces of servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces

  -  Succubi and Incubi Allies enforcing rule over the Empire of the Bright Lands - these represent a sizeable force of demons

  Special Note on Anabstercorian's powers:  these powers have the Infiltrator Trait.

  Notes on population 

  Forces associated with the Seekers:  (unknown) = N/A
  Forces associated with House Maure:  (unknown) = N/A
  The City of Dyvers:  300,000 = 9 IC
  The City of Hardby:  120,000 = 3 IC
  The City of Greyhawk:  390,000 = 11 IC 
  The Bright Lands (all territories on-map) 63,000 = 1 IC
  Seltaren:  30'000 = 0,8 IC  
  The Abbor Alz: 40,000 = 0,4
  The Cairn Hills: 23,000 = 0,5
  The Cliffs of Alz: 2,000 = 0,05
  Succubi and Incubi Allies:  (unknown) = N/A

  BUGBEAR

  -   Greater Nyrond - this represents all of the powers and areas shown below

  - Nyrond (Beer, Borneven, Chathold, East Nyrond, Midmeadow, Mithat, Old Red, Nellix, Rel Mord, West Nyrond, Womtham, Woodwych:  Flinty Hills) - these represent very large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie 
  -  The County of Urnst (County of Urnst, Radigast City, Trigol) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie
  -  The Duchy of Urnst (Duchy of Urnst, Leukish) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie  
  -  Forest Allies (Adri Forest (excluding the Ice Elves of the Adri), Celadon Forest, Gamboge Forest) - these represent Archdruid Immonara (human female, Druid 13th of Obad-Hai, neutral) in the Adri Forest, large forces of demihumans (especially elves), small forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie

  Notes on populations 

  Nyrond (all territories on-map) 4,200,000 = 110 IC
  County of Urnst (all territories on-map) 1,300,000 = 35 IC
· Duchy Of Urnst (all territories on-map) 1,400,000 = 38 IC
  Adri Forest: 110,000 = 2,5 IC
  Celadon Forest: 40,000 = 1,2 IC
  Gamboge Forest: 45,000 = 0,9
  Flinty Hills: 50,000 = 1,4 IC

  CREAMSTEAK

  Powers:

  -  Some of the Aboleth Underdark Realms - these represent small but potent forces of aboleth, and large forces of servitor beings of all types
  -  Beholder Underdark Dominions (Dominion of the Poisoned Eye, Flesh Reborn, Consuming Eye) - these represent sizeable beholder forces and servitor forces of many races
  - Allied Magic-Using Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of demons, sizeable forces of devils, sizeable forces of yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other fiends  
  - Allied Psionic Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of psionic demons, sizeable forces of psionic devils, sizeable forces of psionic yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other psionic fiends
  -  Illithid Underdark Dominions (The Collective Overminds) - these represent large forces of illithid, human/demihuman/humanoid cults loyal to the illithid, large forces of servitors/slaves/thralls/voidminds, forces of enslaved aberations, forces of enslaved psionic aberations, forces of enslaved undead
  -  Illithid Spelljammers - these represent a small fleet of illithid spelljamming squidships collected by the Illithid Underdark Dominions
  - Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead - these represent small forces of psionic undead of various unique types

  Notes on population 

  Aboleth Underdark Realms: 300,000 = 6 IC
  Beholder Underdark Dominions: 350,000 = 9,2 IC
  Allied Magic-Using Fiends:  (unknown) = N/A
  Allied Psionic Fiends:  (unknown) = N/A
  Illithid Underdark Dominions: 1,600,500 = 45 IC
  Illithid Spelljammers:  (unknown) = N/A
  Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead: 42,000 = 1,1 IC

  DEVILISH

  Powers:

  -  Acererak and the Tomb of Horrors - these represent an extraordinarily powerful suel demilich, small but extremely potent forces of servitor beings of all types, small but extremely potent forces of constructs, possible sizeable forces of servitor beings, and possible allies of various, strange, and unguessable (but extremely potent) nature
  -  Blackmoor - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces
  -  The Solistarim (East Black Ice, West Black Ice) - these represent a very large and extraordinarily powerful cabal of evil wizards, a sizeable number of liches, very large forces of abominations, large forces of humans, very large forces of certain kinds of demihumans, very large forces of certain kinds of humanoids, very large forces of undead, large forces of devils, sizeable forces of beings from the elemental plane of fire, sizeable forces of giants, sizeable forces of dragons, and other forces  (notable races include:  flannae human, deep dwarf, dark gnome, sahuagin, lizard man, lizard king, illithid, aboleth, beholder, neogi, umber hulk, efreet, salamander, blue dragon, other lawful evil dragons, and other lawful evil races)
  -  The Cold Marshes - these represent large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces
  - The Vast Swamp - this represents sizeable forces of abominations of great power and bizarre nature, small forces of feral elves, small forces of humanoids, small forces of (normal) abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, and large forces of free-willed undead

  Notes on population 

  Acererak and his minions in the Tomb of Horrors: 30,000 = 0,8 IC
  Blackmoor: 220,000 = 6 IC
  The Solistarim  (all territories on-map and off-map)  4,500,000 = 130 IC
  The Cold Marshes: 20,000 = 0,3
  The Vast Swamp: 34,000 = 0,5  

  EDENA OF NEITH

   Powers:

  -  Empire of Eclavdor (the new Underdark drow confederation of 12 cities, capital city Erelhei-Cinlu in the Vault of the Drow) - this represents large forces of drow, large forces of servitor races, sizeable forces of assorted servitor abominations, sizeable forces of assorted servitor undead, and small forces of the unseelie
  -  Geoff - this represents sizeable forces of giants, and sizeables force of humanoids
  -  Empire of the Yuan-Ti - this represents large forces of yuan-ti, large forces of assorted servitor races, small forces of abominations, and small forces of servitor and free-willed undead

  Notes on population 

  Empire of Eclavdor (all territories on-map) 360,000 drow, 1,500,000 humanoid, 10,000 undead = 54 IC
  Geoff:  150,000 = 3,5 IC
  Empire of the Yuan-Ti:  2,000,000 = 50 IC

  ELUVAN

  Powers:

  The League of Athyr (Nations of Bissel, Furyondy, North Geoff, Gran March, Keoland, Sterich, the Duchy of Ulek, Veluna, the Free City of Verbobonc:  The Knights of the Hart, the Knights of Luna:  the Wild Coast:  the Lorridges, the Lortmil Mountains, the Good Hills, the Kron Hills, the Stark Mounds:  the Axewood, the Dapple Forest, part of the Dim Forest, the Gnarley Forest, the Iron Forest, the Silverwood, the Welkwood) - these represent very large forces of demihumans, very large forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and shrubs, very large forces of faerie, and possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv 

  Notes on populations (incomplete)

  Bissel (all territories on-map) 300,000 = 7 IC
  Furyondy (all territories on-map) 3,000,000 = 75 IC
  North Geoff: 50,000 = 1 IC
  Gran March (all territories on-map) 510,000 = 14 IC
  Keoland (all territories on-map) 3,600,000 = 98 IC
  Sterich (all territories on-map) 290,000 = 7,4
  Duchy Of Ulek (all territories on-map) 800,000 = 21 IC
  Veluna (all territories on-map) 1,200,000 = 32 IC
  Free City of Verbobonc:  300,000 = 8,5 IC
  The Knights of the Hart:  (unknown) = N/A
  The Knights of Luna:  (unknown) = N/A
  The Wild Coast (all territories on-map) 400,000 = 
  The Lorridges (all territories on-map) 50,000 = 
  The Lortmil Mountains (all territories on-map and off) 980,000 = 29 IC
  The Good Hills (Counts as a part of Keoland)
  The Kron Hills 60,000 = 1,7
  The Stark Mounds 30,000 = 0,5
  The Axewood:  (Counts as a part of Keoland/Duchy of Ulek)  
  The Dapple Forest: ???
  Part of the Dim Forest: 50,000 = 1,1
  The Gnarley Forest 40,000  = 1 IC
  The Iron Forest ???
  The Silverwood (Counts as a part of the Duchy of Ulek) 
  The Welkwood 55,000 = 1,3


  FORSAKEN ONE

  Powers:

  -  Troll Druocracy (Zindia, Nippon, Nippon Dominion) - these represent large numbers of druids, very large forces of trolls, and possibly other forces.

  Notes on population 

  Nippon: 3,530,000 = 87 IC
  Nippon Dominion: 4,100,000 = 65 IC
  Zindia: 5,670,000 = 75 IC


  GUILT PUPPY:  MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR

  Powers:  

  - The Scarlet Brotherhood -  this represents a powerful secret faction of suel monks/assassins/others and very large and potent forces of suel humans

  -  Areas under the Control of the Scarlet Brotherhood - these represent all of the nations and areas given below:

  -  Hempmonaland territories (East Hempmonaland, Pelisso Swamp, West Hempmonaland) - these represent very large forces of humans, large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and exotic forces including possible dragons
  -  The Lordship of the Isles (Aerdi Major, Aerdi Minor, Aerdi Rock, East Oljaat, East Sulward, Ekul Island, Midisle, North Duxchan, South Duxchan, West Oljaat, West Sulward, Wild Duxchan, Wild Oljaat) - these represent large forces of humans, small forces of humanoids, and small forces of servitor demihumans
  -  the Hold of the Sea Princes (Hokar, Port Joli, the Hold of the Sea Princes, Westkeep:  Flotsam Isle, Fairwind Isle, Jetsom Isle:  Hool Marshes, Hool Valley) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces
  -  The Tilvanot Peninsula (Ekul, Kro Kerlep, Spine Ridge, Tilvanot Coast, Tilvanot Flats, Tilvanot Jungle, Tilvanot Plateau) - this represents very large forces of Hempmonaland servitor humans, large forces of other servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, large forces of servitor humanoids, large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces

  Notes on population 

  Scarlet Brotherhood:  120,000 = N/A
  Hepmonaland Territories:  3,900,000 = 76 IC
  The Lordship of the Isles:  525,000 = 14 IC
  The Hold of the Sea Princes: 840,000 = 22 IC
  The Tilvanot Peninsula: 1,064,000 = 30 IC
  The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle: 340,000 = 6 IC 

  JAMES HEARD

 Powers:

  -  Miranda, representing all the powers given below:

  -  Ye'Cind the Demigod
  -  Queen Xin of Miranda 
  -  The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda - represents a sizeable group of extremely potent elderly elves
  -  The Recorders of Ye'Cind - these represent a sizeable force of elves specialized in intelligence work 
  -  The Court of Winter Moons - these represent a small and potent force of elves dedicated to protecting Queen Xin.

  -  The Marches (Kingdom of the Marchwards) - the Armies of the Marchward Kings - these represent a large force of knightly half-elves and other half-elves

  - The Elvanian Forest, representing all the powers given below:

  -  The Thorns - these represent a large force of halfling like faerie
  -  The Temple of Sehanine - these represent a sizeable and very potent force of elven clerics and elves
  -  The Faerie Court - these represent a sizeable and extraordinarily potent force of faerie
  -  Allied Forces - these represent a very large force of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of good undead

  - The Empire of Lynn, representing all the powers given below: 

  -  The Imperial Navy of Lynn - this represents a large and potent force of humans
  -  The Armies of Lynn - these represent an extremely large force of poorly trained humans
  -  The Suloisian Jannisaries - these represent a large and very potent force of humans (they are considered the Regular Army of Lynn)

  Notes on population (total population 12,250,000)

  Miranda: 128,000 = 3,4 IC 
  Kingdoms of the Marchwards:  212,000 = 6 IC
  Elvanian Forest:  510,000 = 12 IC
  The Empire of Lynn:  11,400,000 = 257 IC

  KNIGHT OTU

  Powers:

  -  Cult of Ashardalon - these represent a few dragons, a sizeable force of half-dragons, a sizeable force of demons, a very large force of potent and lesser undead, and a very large force of servitors of all kinds

  -  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (Ahlissa, Atirr, Bellport, Central Great Kingdom, Coastal Great Kingdom, Duntsey, Eastern Great Kingdom, Devenwood, Eastfair, Edgefield, Gull Cliffs, Kaport Bay, Lendore Coast, Lone Heath, North Province, Northeastern Great Kingdom, Northern Great Kingdom, Prymp, Rel Astra, Rel Deven, Southeastern Great Kingdom, Southern Great Kingdom, Southwestern Great Kingdom, Western Great Kingdom, Winetha) - these represent sizeable forces of fiends of all types, extremely large forces of humans, very large forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, sizeable forces of constructs, large forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces  
  -  The Sea Barons (Asperdi Isle, Eastisle, Fairisle, Isle of Serpents, Oakenisle) - these represent large forces of humans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces  

  Notes on populations

  The Cult of Ashardalon:  (unknown) = N/A

  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (partial territories)

  Greater Ahlissa: 7,000,000 = 180 IC
  North Kingdom: 4,200,000 = 105 IC
  Rel Astra & Solnor: 720,000 = 15 IC

  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (other territories)

  Medegia: 670,000 = 12 IC
  The Grandwood: 50,000 = 1 IC
  Other territories: ???

  The Sea Barons: 308,000 = 7 IC

  MELKOR

  Powers:

  -  Gallador's Concord (Court of the Eternal Night (Vampiric Feudal Nation), capital city Shavarash) - this represents Lanfear, Princess of The Dark Moon (daughter of Gallador), sizeable numbers of vampires, large servitor undead armies, and large independent undead armies
  -  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes - this represents Ivid (very powerful animus with an artifact known as the Fiend Seeing Throne), very large forces of fiendish servitors and allies, very large forces of undead servitors, large forces of abominations, small forces of human servitors, small forces of humanoid servitor races, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other very strange and unguessable forces.
  -  Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control (duergar Underdark nations, kuo-toa Underdark nations, troglodyte Underdark nations, other humanoid Underdark nations) - these represent very large forces of evil Underdark demihumans, very large forces of evil Underdark humanoids, and possibly other forces.
  - The Sulhaut Mountains - these represent small forces of humanoids, small forces of (now) servitor demihumans (mostly dwarves), and small forces of strange abominations

  Notes on population 

  Galador's Concord: 2,000 Vampires, 15,000 Vampiric Spawn, 100,000 servitor Undead = 3 IC
  Ivid and the City of Rauxes:  66,666 = 1,5 IC
  Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control:  300,000 Duergar, 400,000 Kuo-Toa, 4 million servitor Humanoids = 120 IC
  The Sulhaut Mountains 980,000 = 20 IC



***********



  NAC MAC FEEGLE

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)   estickgold@gmail.com
  PC:  Sephir, Human Psion (Telepath) 30th level, lawful neutral
  Artifacts:  Psicrown of the Crystal Mind (Psionic Artifact)

  Powers:

  -  The Kabalim - these represent a small, but extremely potent group of psionic beings of varied races led by the Psionic Circle.
  -  The Iron League (Idee Coast, Idee Valley, Iron Gate, City of Irongate, Grayflood, Menowood, Onnwal, Pitchfield, Reiu Hills, Reiuwood, County of Sunndi) - these are a front for the Kabalim and represent large forces of demihumans, large forces of humans, and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
  -  Allied Forest Realms (the Menowood, the Reiuwood) - these represent small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of treants, and sizeable forces of faerie.

  The Kabalim:  (unknown) = ?
  Idee Coast:  (unknown) = ?
  Idee Valley:  (unknown) = ?
  Iron Gate:  (unknown) = ?
  City of Irongate:  150,000 = ?
  Grayflood:  (unknown) = ?
  Onnwal:  170,000 = ?
  Pitchfield:  (unknown) = ?
  Reiu Hills:  (unknown) = ?
  County of Sunndi:  250,000 = ?
  The Menowood:  (unknown) = ?
  The Rieuwood:  (unknown) = ?

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  GREYISH-BLUE
  Territories on map:  on-map areas in the southeast Flanaess 

  'The Kabalim are a group of vastly powerful psions based in what is now the Iron League. The Kabalim as an organization date back far further than that, however, and indeed the history of the revolt in Irongate is also part of the history of the Kabalim. Origins of the Kabalim are unknown, but they have been in the south of the Great Kingdom since its creation. It has been theorized that they were refugees from the Baklunish Empire or perhaps the Suel Imperium, but if records of their early home exist, then they are kept secret.
  It was the Kabalim that fomented the rebellion of the Iron League against the Great Kingdom, and once this had been done they took steps to keep their investment secure. Every spy sent into the League disappeared mysteriously, every informer returned with false intelligence or turned traitor and spilled their information to the League. On the other side, League armies seemed to know exactly what the plans of their enemies were, and made good use of this information. Meanwhile, the Kabalim worked.
  The Kabilim have one purpose, one goal, one ideal. They intend to attain the power of gods. The Kabalim long believed that none of the gods of Greyhawk truly ruled with justice or wisdom, condemning them as foolish and uninterested in humanity. The removal of Flanaess from the multiverse simply made them more sure of their cause. The races of Flanaess needed gods, and they intended to become them.
  The Kabalim is led by a circle of eight psions of incredible power, who devote their time and energy only to their task of divine ascension. This circle is headed by a human man known as Sephir, a telepath of unimaginable skill, said to have been able to probe the minds of the gods themselves. It is unclear how long the current Circle of Eight has ruled, because their names are rarely known, and they live unnaturally long lives, but it is clear that Sephir has ruled for over three hundred years, and is said to be ageless. Beyond the Circle of Eight, the Kabalim control a hidden network of psionic agents hidden throughout the league, whose sole purpose is to defend the Kabalim?s interests by keeping the League powerful.
  It is important to note that the Kabalim are not evil. They do not seek power for the sake of oppression or personal gain, but because they believe that someone must take control of what they consider a world without leadership, and they see themselves as the right ones to do this.'

  [/sblock]

  PAXUS ASCLEPIUS

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  joejay1066@yahoo.com
  PC:  The Wolf God, paragon greater barghest 18 hit dice, warshaper 5 / planar champion 5 / legendary dreadnought (several dozen levels)
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

  - The Bone March - this represents sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of undead, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, and possibly other forces
  - The Pomarj - this represents very large forces of giants, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of humans, and possibly other forces 
  - Evil Mountain Realms (most of the Crystalmists, Jotens, Hellfurnaces, Griff Mountains, Raker Mountains, and the Blemu Hills) - these represent very large forces of giants of all kinds, very large forces of humanoids of all kinds, large forces of abominations, forces of undead, forces of humans, and possibly other forces)
  - Allied Forest Realms (the Dreadwood, the Hraak Forest, the Phostwood, the Suss Forest) - these represent large forces of humanoids, large forces of evil animals, large forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of the unseelie
  - The Troll Fens - these represent large forces of trolls, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of unseelie, and other unpleasantries

  Notes on population (incomplete)

  The Bone March:  620,000 = ?
  The Pomarj (all territories on-map) 1,000,000 = ?
  The Crystalmists (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  The Jotens (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  The Hellfurnaces (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  The Griff Mountains (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  The Raker Mountains (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  The Blemu Hills:  (unknown) = ?
  The Dreadwood (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  Hraak Forest:  (unknown) = ?
  The Phostwood:  (unknown) = ?
  Suss Forest:  (unknown) = ?
  The Troll Fens:  (unknown) = ?

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  YELLOW
  Territories on map:  Mountain ranges in the southwest, west, and northeast Flanaess.  Small forest regions on-map.

  'In game terms, the Wolf God is a paragon greater barghest of 18 hit dice, with five levels of warshaper, five of planar champion, and several dozen of legendary dreadnought. This is a purely combatant build, with only minimal and passive magical abilities.
  For flavor text: The Wolf God is a terrible sight to behold: a 15-foot goblinoid form, most of its body masked in several hundred pounds of urdrukar full plate. The leering wolflike head that forms the helm is, in fact, identical to the true visage of its wearer, down to the blazing topaz eyes. His pride and joy, Grimcleaver, is a masterwork of vile metallurgy. The falchion, tall as two men, has been patternwelded from Baatorian greensteel, morghuth-iron, and adamantine, heated in fires made from the souls of fallen paladins, and quenched in the still-living bodies of kidnapped priests of Trithereon; the bounties placed by the Wolf God on live swanways indicates that he hopes to duplicate the honing of the Angelwing Razor.
  The policies of the Wolf God are simple: order is the proper way of the world, and he is the proper director of that order. To this end, he has made common cause with those who are willing to stomach his means: a brutal tyranny which also includes a complicated caste system. To appease Iuz, he allows his clerical castes (primarily bureaucrats, but also numbering sorcerors, wizards, and those with natural magical powers) to worship the cambion demigod (incidentally providing him with a corp of divine casters to assist his armies); to the drow who dwell so unfortunately close to his heartlands, he has promised positions in the upper hierarchy.'

  [/sblock]

  RIKANDUR AZEBOL

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  Guldan@wp.pl 
  PC:  Iuz the Old, Demigod, human half-fiend Cleric 26th / Assassin 20th
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:  

  -  The Empire of Iuz (The Bandit Kingdoms, the Barrens, the Heartland of the Empire, the Horned Society, the Shield Lands, Stonehold, Tenh, the Rovers of the Barrens:  the Barrens:  the Burneal Forest, the Fellreev Forest, and the Forlorn Forest) - these represent large forces of demons, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, large forces of humans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, very large forces of unseelie, sizeable forces of enslaved demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv, and possibly other forces
  -  The Legion of Black Death - this represents a sizeable and very potent force of demons loyal to Iuz

  The Heartland of the Empire of Iuz (partial territories)

  1,400,000 = ?

  The Empire of Iuz (other territories)

  Bandit Kingdoms (all territories on-map)  900,000 = ?
  Rovers of the Barrens (all territories on-map)  70,000 = ?
  Horned Society (all territories on-map)  (unknown) = ?
  Shield Lands (all territories on-map)  60,000 = ?
  Stonehold (all territories on-map)  220,000 = ?
  Tenh (all territories on-map)  400,000 = ?
  The Barrens (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  The Burneal Forest (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  The Fellreev Forest (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  The Forlorn Forest (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  The Legion of Black Death:  (unknown) = ?

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  BLUISH-GREY
  Territories on map:  Large areas of the north central Flanaess

  [/sblock]

  THOMAS HOBBES

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission) ternashandrik@yahoo.com
  PC:  unknown
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

  -  Celene - this represents large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and possibly other allies  
  -  The Lendore Isles - these represent large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of celestials from Arborea, Elysium and other upper planes, sizeable numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, small forces of good undead, possible underwater allies around the Isles, and possibly other allies
  -  The Theocracy of the Pale - this represents a militant lawful neutral church and it's followers (Pholtus is their diety), large forces of humans, and possible small forces of allies of every type
  -  The Yeomanry - this represents large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, and possibly other allies
  -  The Church of Tritherion - (need a description)

  Notes on populations (incomplete)

  Celene (all territories on-map)  280,000 = ?
  Lendore Isles (all territories on-map)  80,000 = ?
  The Theocracy of the Pale (all territories on-map)  700,000 = ?
  The Yeomanry (all territories on-map)  610,000 = ?
  The Church of Tritherion:  (unknown) = ?

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy::  WATERY BLUE
  Territories on map:  powers in the southwest and northeast Flanaess.  The Lendore Isles (just off-map to the east, see  http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif )

  'There seems to be no one person that will leap out as an uber-PC, except for perhaps the Bard/Evangelist who will be the current leader of the Church. And he will be pretty uber, but not in the Smiting way, like the wolf-god or Iuz. Very, very, very inspirational and diplomatic, perhaps. (Convert! Convert! Convert!) In any case, I have little to no idea how to use the epic rules, I'll not do anything further stats-wise unless someone points out something really appropriate (although he will pick up Legendary Commander and Epic Leadership, for the obvious reasons). Other important PCs will be Queen Yolande of Celene, and maybe the Freeholder of Yeomanry. Not big stats-wise, I expect, but worth noting as a roleplaying thing.'

  [/sblock]

  VENUS

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  mabisschops@hotmail.com
  PC:  unknown
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

  -  Orcreich - this represents a very large force of orcs of unknown alignment, and unknown additional forces and allies  
  -  Lower Khanate -  (need a description)
  -  Upper Khanate -  (need a description)

  Notes on population (incomplete)

  Orcreich:  (unknown) = ?
  Lower Khanate:  (unknown) = ?
  Upper Khanate:  (unknown) = ?

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  INDIGO
  Color on map desired by Venus:  UNKNOWN
  Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Off-map territories to the far west:  see  http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  [/sblock]

  WILLIAM

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  williamwronald@aol.com
  PC:  Al'Akbar, Demigod of the Baklunish, lawful good
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

  -  The Nation of Al'Akbar, representing all of the nations and areas given below:  

  - The Baklunish Nations, Peoples, and Regions (Ekbir, Ket, the Plains of the Paynims, Tusmit, Ull, Zeif:  the Bakhoury Coast, the Dry Steppes:  the Araphad Islands, the Janasib Islands, the Qayah-Bureis Islands:  Lake Udrukankar:  the Ullsprue Mountains, the Banner Hills, the Tusman Hills, the Yecha Hills:  Bramblewood Forest, Udgru Forest:  the (ruined) ancient city of Tovag Barague:  legendary Azzor 'alq) - these together represent very large forces of humans, large forces of demihumans of all types, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, small forces of treants, small forces of faerie, undersea allies in large force from the Drawmij Ocean, and very likely other forces.  
  -  The Barrier Peaks - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, very small forces of faerie, and possibly other forces

  Notes on population (incomplete)  

  Ekbir (all territories on-map) 4,000,000 = ?
  Ket (all territories on-map) 525,000 = ?
  Plains of the Paynims (all territories on-map) 1,000,000 = ?
  Tusmit (all territories on-map) 600,000 = ?
  Ull (all territories on-map) 550,000 = ?
  Zeif (all territories on-map and off-map) 3,400,000 = ?
  The Bakhoury Coast (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  The Dry Steppes (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  the Araphad Islands:  (unknown) = ? 
  The Janasib Islands:  (unknown) = ? 
  The Qayah-Bureis Islands:  (unknown) = ?
  Lake Udrukankar:  (unknown) = ?
  The Ullsprue Mountains:  (unknown) = ? 
  the Banner Hills:  (unknown) = ? 
  the Tusman Hills:  (unknown) = ? 
  the Yecha Hills:  (unknown) = ?  
  Bramblewood Forest:  (unknown) = ? 
  Udgru Forest:  (unknown) = ?  
  Tovag Baragu:  (unknown) = ?  
  Azzor 'alq:  (unknown) = ?
  The Barrier Peaks (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  TANNISH-ORANGE (BUT CURRENTLY BRIGHT BLUE ON THE MAP)
  Territories on map:  Some on-map territories in the north.  Most of the west and northwest territory on the map, stretching offmap to the west and northwest, including islands in the Drawmij Ocean, see  http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

   'As I ran my choice of a PC past Serpenteye, let me introduce him to you. As I read up on the Baklunish, their history, and their culture, I realized that there was someone who could bring unity to them. Someone who helped them greatly in the days of the Invoked Devastation, devoted himself to his people and the Baklunish gods, founded cities, and was honored by all his people. I claim the demigod Al?Akbar, the High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness, lawful good demigod of guardianship, faithfulness, dignity, and duty. His domains are Good, Healing, Law, and Protection. His weapon is the falchion.'

  [/sblock]

  XAEL

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  Xael_Xorlarrin@hotmail.com
  PC:  Mordenkainen the Magnificent, Wizard 27th Level, neutral
  Artifacts:  The Silver Key of Portals

  Powers:  

  -  Highfolk - this represents large forces of high elves, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and possibly other forces
  -  Perrenland - this represents sizeable numbers of flannae humans and small forces of demihumans
  -  Valley of the Mage - this represents a powerful wizard, sizeable forces of non-evil drow, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
  -  The Lands of the Tiger Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of baklunish humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
  -  The Lands of the Wolf Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of oeridian humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
  -  The Yatil Mountains - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, and other forces of an unknown an exotic nature
  -  The Sepia Uplands - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings
  -  The Vesve Forest - this represents large forces of elves and other demihumans, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, large forces of faerie, and sizeable forces of humans
  -  Morkenkainen and the Circle of Eight - these represent 9 very powerful wizards (alignment and plans unknown) and their small but extremely potent allies of every kind and nature

  Notes on population (incomplete)

  Highfolk:  100,000 = ?
  Perrenland:  1,000,000 = ?
  Valley of the Mage:  20,000 = ?
  The Tiger Nomads (all territories on-map)  200,000 = ?
  The Wolf Nomads (all territories on-map) 240,000 = ?
  The Yatil Mountains (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  The Sepia Uplands:  (unknown) = ?
  The Vesve Forest (all territories on-map) (unknown) = ?
  Followers of the Circle of Eight:  (unknown) = ?

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  DARK GREEN
  Territories on map:  powers in the northwest Flanaess

  'The Circle of Eight: Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas. Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means. Tenser has a similar network.'

  [/sblock]


  ZELDA THEMELIN (Zelda and Airwhale are working together, running a single power)

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  zelda@dlc.fi
  PC:  unknown
  Artifacts:  unknown

  Powers:

  -  Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
  -  Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
  -  The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
  -  Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
  -  Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)  
  - The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
  -  The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
  -  The Disk World of Spectre -  this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch. 
  -  Dwarven Citadels (NOTE:  Serpenteye may deny this claim) - these represent large forces of dwarves.

  Notes on population (incomplete)

  -  Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
  -  Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)  
  - The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
  -  The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
  -  The Disk World of Spectre -  this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch. 
  -  Dwarven Citadels (NOTE:  Serpenteye may deny this claim) - these represent large forces of dwarves.

  Notes on population (incomplete)

  Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth:  (unknown) = ?
  Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (if claimed)  (unknown) = ?
  Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon:  (unknown) = ?
  The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder:  (unknown) = ?
  The World of Ginsel:  6,000,000 = ?
  The World of Greela:  (unknown) = ?
  The Disk World of Spectre:  (unknown) = ?
  The Dwarven Citadels:  (unknown) = ?

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  TANNISH
  Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Off-map, up in Wildspace

  'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

  'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
  So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
  Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
  Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
  The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
  If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
  Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
  As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
  We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
  Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
  Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
  The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
  The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
  Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
  I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
  We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
  Gnibile (undead)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
  We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
  Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
  No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
  Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
  Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
  We claim all of Ginsel.
  Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
  We do not claim Borka.
  Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elvin Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
  Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
  The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
  The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
  Dwarven citadels:
  While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
  We lay claim to Specter.'

  [/sblock]

  The following places have population listings given in this thread, but have not been claimed:

  Frost Barbarians 300,000
  Ice Barbarians 300,000
  Ratik 280,000
  Snow Barbarians 400,000[/QUOTE]


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 11, 2004)

Rikandur!

IC: Before responding to Iuz, Meliana sets her gaze at the drow child:
"Come to me, we shall play together!"- Princess speaks in a joyful  vioce of a young girl.  The boy comes closer, obviously against his will, his eyes bulging, enslaved by Meliana`s will. Shuddering in terror, he kneels before the little Vampire, who gently strokes his hair and cheek.


"So you won`t play?! Than I have to eat you, it is naughty to play with the dinner!"- Meliana bites the child`s neck, and his short life ends in screams, that soon fade for eternity. Meliana than jumps to sit at Iuz`s knees, laughing.:

"Thank you, Grandpa Iuz, Drow are great, though they never want to play with me! My father rules a great empire in the lands below, but he wants to return to the surface.. Pelor  doesn`t know how to have fun, but he left Oerth, abd other Gods. Yet you are still here, Grandpa, so we can play with those mortals together.- Meliana`s voice gradually becomes more and more serious as she speaks- "My father knows about your alliance with the Drow! He wonders who do you plan to strike and would you accept  an ally in him. And is this so-called Wolf God your servant?!"

OOC: Respond in an email if you are going to reveal something important, I don`t trust sblocks.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 11, 2004)

Serpenteye, I assume you are going to assign Elite and Epic Pl independly of IC? For example I don`t gain much IC from my Vampires and Ivid, but they are powerful if not numerous. Similar for some other players.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 11, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I've just realised how weak my leader is compared to everybody else. I know how to fix that  - templates!  Could I get the paragon and half-celestial templates added on please? That would put Arden on a similar level to the leaders of the other major powers.



How weak YOUR leader is?  I'm a 22nd level wizard with a couple of spiffy artifacts and that's it!  And I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 11, 2004)

Maybe I'm just being dense, but do you pay for infiltration and counter-infiltration with PL, Power Points, or both depending on the situation?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 11, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Under the current rules, it kind of sucks to be an epic wizard, because you lose a lot of capacity for advanced spell casting?  No epic spells?  Fine, let's try Improved Spell Capac- What, that's gone too?
> 
> Can we call the 10th, 11th, and 12th level spells 1st, 2nd, and 3rd level High Magic, and return Improved Spell Capacity as an option for epic wizards?  Barring that, are there any other suggestions you could offer for an aspiring epic wizard?




Improved Metamagic, Automatic Metamagics, and Multispell.  Those will let you pour out a lot of firepower quickly, and make it much cheaper to do so.

Melkor: The giant is eventually ushered in, after several unassuming, pale-skinned men have swept him thoroughly for all traces of magic or concealed technological weapons, and removed them for the duration of the audience.

"So, you are one of the Leech's servants, yes?" The armored figure on the throne turns and smiles.  "And what does he have to offer me?"


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> How weak YOUR leader is?  I'm a 22nd level wizard with a couple of spiffy artifacts and that's it!  And I'm sticking to it.




 Good for you!

 So... uhhh... can I get my cool templates now?


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 11, 2004)

Serpanteye, is there any chance we could have double the population(or more) on Ginsel?  Ginsel is described as a europe-like-land, with 3 million miles. It also suffers from much less monster attacks then does Oerth.  Italy only has 180,000 square miles, and is estimated at around 7.3 million around 1450, and around 10 million in 1340 (before the black plague, maybe?) 

http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/source/pop-in-eur.html

Of course, if you need to keep us where we are for balance reasons, I understand =)

To Anabstercorian :
[sblock]
Of course we value our trade relations, and we look forward to many more years of cooperative ventures.  As for the exclusive relationship you suggest, I'm afraid that, while Grayhalk is a very large city, we are trading with millions in space, and Grayhawk by itself can not provide a market for all of those goods, nor can it supply us with everything Grayspace needs. So, for purely logistical reasons, we must decline your offer of an excusive trading relationship.[/sblock]

To Nac Mac Feegle:
[sblock]
"An officer of the imperial navy, a represenitive of the world of Ginsel, and a Guildmaster of the Free Traders will all be inspecting this port in one days time.  You may speak with all of them if you do not take up too much of their time."
[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Dec 11, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO JAMES, THOMAS, AND XAEL
> [sblock]
> (again, think of Eclavdra as a sort of dark Ozma, grown to womanhood and with adultish themes.)
> 
> ...



[sblock]

Several days later an enormous gift basket filled with bananas, coconuts, nuts, and cinnamon mints is found near one of your enclaves. Also in the gift basket is a small, exquisitely bound book filled with bright, simple pictures and titled "The Halfling's Mice"

The story is a short, bizarre parable about a halfling grandmother who, being quite hard of hearing, mistakes the mice squeaking under her burrow floor for her grandchildren's laughter. To her consternation, the laughing grandchildren never answer her calls but instead just keep laughing and mocking her. Eventually the grandmother leaves for greener pastures, and when her real grandchildren return they find her burrow abandoned. When the vexed grandchildren finally catch up with the grandmother, she righteously turns them into mice as punishment for their mockery and returns home, satisfied. The mice keep on squeaking though, so finally she discovers them and turns them into children - who of course do nothing more than squeak. Finally the grandmother, mad with frustration slays her 'children' and herself.

The finally page simply shows the grandchildren crying tearfully over the murderous scene of the mice and the grandmother in the hovel.

In the liner there is a short note: 

The Mice Are The Price: Some people only hear what they want to hear. I hear mice. When the mice begin to sing a song, perhaps I shall reconsider if they are People. P.S. Enjoy this fruit basket, best regards.

There is also a short tune for an oboe in A#, that when played is alternately mesmerizing and horrific - but in a way that stays with you for days like bad pop music.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, I wouldn't bet my faction leader against many of the others, but I might bet my high council against any others including the demi-gods.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 11, 2004)

Would you, now?  I might be inclined to take that challenge; it'd be a fast way to pick up the Iron League, assuming you weren't so crass as to flee in panic when the first of you was cut in half.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 11, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius!

Vampire ambassador also smiles:

"So you are the so-called Wolf-God?! You look impressive, I must admit, I would hesitate to face you in battle, even that I am Garthaur, Prince of Flesh, for I haven`t met an opponent whose flesh I couldn`t rip apart! But we meet in peace, my father is greatly impressed by your achievements! In quite a short time you have organized a bunch of undisciplined goblinoids into one of the greatest forces on Oerth! They say that the might of Iuz is behind your rise, do you worship him?"


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 11, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just being dense, but do you pay for infiltration and counter-infiltration with PL, Power Points, or both depending on the situation?




You pay with regular PL, I think.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 11, 2004)

Reposting a message to Iuz which may have been overlooked:

*To Rikandur Azebol:*
[sblock] The incubus Matak bows before whomever receives him.  "On behalf of the Triumvirate Rebellious, we wish to extend greetings to Mighty Iuz, our neighbor to the north, and offer our hopes of peaceful coexistence.  But know this - we will not tolerate incursions in to our sovereign territory by military forces."
"On the topic of territory, we wish to call a conference with representatives from the Empire of Iuz, Greater Nyrond, and the League of Athyr on the topic of the Nyr Dyv (the small ocean bordering my territory on the north) and how it shall be divided amongst us."
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2004)

Serpenteye:  Two questions, firstly, what's your ruling about starting with Epic PLs towards magic research, and second, would you allow a psionic version of Cooperative Spell (This would be for flavor reasons only, but I think it would fit nicely with the idea of the all of the Ascendants working together).  Failing that, would it be possible for them to research a psionic power that mimiced the effects (and then possible make it permanent with Incarnate)?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 11, 2004)

Melkor:

[sblock]"Worship Iuz?  Why should one god worship another?  The Old One is a powerful ally, it is true, but I owe him nothing besides what is codified in treaties.  I have forged my empire through my own might, and while I welcome anyone who wishes to aid me, I can continue alone if need be.  Does your 'father' offer his forces to my cause?  And if not, why have you come?"[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 11, 2004)

If Eclavdra reacts in any way to James' message, nobody ever hears about it.
  If Eclavdra is disappointed that neither Thomas nor Xael's powers ever even bothered to reply to the message, nobody ever hears about it.

  Melkor, could you resend your diplomatic message?  I've lost it in the barrage of posts on this thread.  Thanks much.  

  Thank you, Guilt Puppy, for changing my color.  I went and colored in all the territories I possess, as per Serpenteye's allowance.

  Serpenteye, I will modify the roster as per your post ASAP.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 12, 2004)

Edena, messanger from Gallador is a  young  drow male that seems to be moving with non-human, and even non-Drow grace, shadows seem to be living around him. Closer examination would reveal him as a powerful Undeath He introduces himself as Allatar the Shadow Prince, one of the many children of Gallador


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 12, 2004)

TO MELKOR

  [sblock]

  Eclavdra ... giggles.  A soft, pleasant giggle.  
  She smiles at Allatar, and wraps her arms around him most enticingly, looking up into his face, her lips pouting and graceful and beautiful.

  She almost whispers the question:

  'And what pleasure does Lord Gallador and his handsome Childe desire of the drow?'

  The cold of undeath does not harm Eclavdra.  Quite the contrary:  she is basking in it, savoring it, delighting in it, letting it fill her with it's darkness and it's deathly, deadly cold.  A look of ecstasy gradually envelops her face, as she embraces the undead prince.

  Eclavdra awaits Allatar's reply ...

  [/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 12, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Serpenteye:  Two questions, firstly, what's your ruling about starting with Epic PLs towards magic research, and second, would you allow a psionic version of Cooperative Spell (This would be for flavor reasons only, but I think it would fit nicely with the idea of the all of the Ascendants working together).  Failing that, would it be possible for them to research a psionic power that mimiced the effects (and then possible make it permanent with Incarnate)?




I present to you the following, from the Expanded Psionic Handbook SRD:

[sblock]
Telepathy [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Psychic warrior 5, telepath 5
*Display:* Visual; see text
*Manifesting Time:* 1 minute
*Range:* 20 ft.
*Target:* You and up to nine other willing psionic creatures in range
*Duration:* 1 min./level (D)
*Power Points:* 9

You link your psychic might with other psionic creatures, creating an entity more powerful than the sum of its parts.

When you manifest this power, a number of power points you designate flows from each participant into a collective pool. One individual is chosen as the metaconcert conductor by mutual consent of the other participants (this is usually the manifester, but doesn’t have to be). Until the power ends, this conductor directs the efforts of the group. Misty strands of glowing power link the brows of all the participants in a complex and shifting pattern.

All the powers of each participant are known to the mental entity created with metaconcert (which is under the conductor’s command). This entity can’t take any more actions than a normal individual, but it manifests all its powers more effectively. Each participant contributing to the entity provides a cumulative +1 bonus to save DCs that apply when manifesting a power or using a psi-like ability. Likewise, each individual provides a cumulative +1 bonus when the entity makes its own saving throws in response to powers or psi-like abilities.

If the psionic entity takes ability damage from a psionic attack the total is divided among all the members as determined by the conductor.

If the entity manifests a power that has an XP cost, all the participants pay an equal share (the conductor pays the remainder if the cost can’t be divided evenly).

Once linked, the participants must remain within a 20-foot-radius area, and as a group can move at a speed of 10 feet. If a participant moves outside the 20-foot-radius area occupied by the others (whether willingly or involuntarily), that individual drops out of the group, and the power point pool of the metaconcert is instantly recalculated.

All participants who leave before a metaconcert ends or is dismissed reclaim a number of power points equal to the current power point pool divided by the number of members. If the conductor drops out, the power ends. That same number of points is removed from the power point pool.

When a metaconcert ends normally or is dismissed, remaining power points in the pool are divided among all the participants (the conductor receives the remainder if the points can’t be divided evenly).

*Augment:* For every additional power point you spend, this power’s duration increases by 1 minute.

Your Council of Eight (or whatever it's called now) would enjoy a +7 bonus to effect DC's.  Note that when you aid a metaconcert, you don't actually lose the ability to manifest powers - so you could, in fact, manifest metaconcert repeatedly, creating multiple combinations of the group.
Theoretically, assuming that metaconcerts can't metaconcert with themselves, you could create dozens of metaconcerts existing extant with the council, but the power point investment in to them would render this prohibitively awkward.
[/sblock]


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 12, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO MELKOR
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...




Edena

[sblock] Allator laughs amusingly, but he is obviously surprised by Eclavdra`s behaviour! He kisses Eclavdra, and barely stops himself from biting her. 

"My beautiful Lady, in the past relationship between our nations was complicated,  but clearly the time has come to forge a destiny together! For of all mortal races, none are greater than Drow, true children of Darkness, striking from Shadows with cunning and ruthlessness, showing no fear, no hesitation in the struggle for Supreme Power! For Drow are predators, almost like the Nosferatu! Most of beings that dwell on the surface are nothing but prey to us, including the soft and decadent elves of the light, those tree worsippers! They all fear the Darkness, hiding themselves behind their foolish beliefs and false Gods, but now the Gods have left! The time has come for us to reclaim the surface!

My father invites the Drow to join his Concord, as Duergar and Kua-Toa did, however Drow are far greater than those two races, they will be given position equal to Nosferatu! If you do not wish to go that far, we can still ally aganst all those weak fools!"[/sblock]

OOC: Accepting the first proposal would mean merging our Powers!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 12, 2004)

To Melkor:

  [sblock]

  (Eclavdra holds that kiss for a long time, savoring it, flushing with pleasure.
  Then she whispers to Allator)

  'Destiny ... fate ... is truly upon us, my Lord Allator ...'

  (she looks at Allator earnestly, and speaks softly and intensely)

  'It ... is ... fated that the Children unite.  The Gods are gone, but the Darkness remains.  And ... the Darkness will always remain ...'

  (she embraces him again, kisses him softly and lingeringly, and fervently whispers)

  'In the sacred, beautiful Dark are we held.  No blanket ever made warmer, no elixir devised more delightful, no torture conceived more painful ... and no blessing granted more exalting.'

  (Eclavdra continues, softly, still gently holding him)

  We stand by you, the Concord, our Kindred in Darkness.
  Tell his Majesty, Gallador, that the drow stand together with him in Darkness.
  Allies forever, bound together under the Darkness Eternal.

  (Eclavdra then releases him, and curtseys deeply, bowing her head and lowering her eyes, in somber respect.)

  And we ... are ... honored that the Concord accords us this respect and dignity, that we are truly one with them.
  Lolth bless.

  ((This is not a merging of powers.  It is an acceptance of alliance))

  [/sblock]


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 12, 2004)

*Clarification on claims*

I thought I would post here before catching up, as I have been away for several hours.

First, I would like to have the following areas associated with the Baklunish as part of my claims: The isles of Azor'alq, resting ground of the legendary first dynasty of the Baklunish Empire and Tovag Baragu, the standing stones on the shores of Lake Udrukankar. I would also like to claim the Cup and Talisman of Al'Akbar (who will be showing up shortly in character), the hero deities Azor'alq and Daoud.  Also, as I know of no one who has claimed them, I will claim the Silver Coins and the Emerald Order.  As the last two are not really Baklunish, I can surrender them to a player of a faction whose goals are appropriate to the two organizations. 

Also, I think we really should have people try to claim the unclaimed off the map powers which can possibly be relinquished for new players.  As per Serpenteye's requests, I have not claimed any of the off the map powers.  Yet there is no reason *YOU* can't claim them.  

Serpenteye, I think we could benefit from a new recruiting thread to get in a couple more players.  I fear that there might be a misperception of what this IR is all about or that everything that can be claimed is taken.  In the 3rd IR, we had many players come in just before things kicked off who made a MAJOR impact in the game. So, if you are reading this and thinking about joining in, come on in.  There are people who will be glad to help you work with a concept for player characters and nations you can run.  I promise to help out.

As for the current players, I hope my suggestions have been useful.  I do have a question: Would you like a list of notable NPCs associated with each nation from the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer.  It will generally include information like name, alignment, class, level and often agenda.  Would this be useful to anyone?

I will post more after I check some e-mails.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 12, 2004)

> As for the current players, I hope my suggestions have been useful. I do have a question: Would you like a list of notable NPCs associated with each nation from the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer. It will generally include information like name, alignment, class, level and often agenda. Would this be useful to anyone?




It would be useful to me!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 12, 2004)

*To Serpenteye and everyone else afterwards*

With the subversion rules, it is possible not only to subvert the countries of the other players, but all the countries - period - in Greyspace.
  Indeed, I could see one power morphing completely, as they lost their original holdings but took over a different country.

  So, what are the other countries of Oerth (and Greyspace) ?
  I don't know them all.
  But here are a few, unclaimed, nations (I'm sure William could add a lot to this list.)

  Any island nation on Oerth (and there are a lot of islands, big and small, on Oerth ...)
  Any nation on the continent of Aquaria.
  Any nation on the continent of Anakeris (including the Isle of the Phoenix.)
  Any nation on the continent of Hyperboria.
  Any nation on the continent of Polaria.
  Any undersea nations in any of the oceans of Oerth.
  Any underwater nations in any of the inland seas, lakes, and rivers of Oerth (such as the Nyr Dyv, Lake Quag, Lake Udrukankar, and Whyestil Sea)

  Unclaimed nations of the Oerik Continent:

  The Barbarian Seameast.
  The Celestial Imperium.
  The Dragon's Island.
  The Tribes of Enllaves.
  The Nation of Erypt.
  The Island of Fireland.
  Gigantea.
  The Red Kingdom.
  The (ruined and mostly desolate) Suel Imperium.
  The Tarquis Dominions.
  The Tharquish Empire.

  Or how about the vast Oerthian Underdark, most of which is unexplored even by the drow and illithid?

  And how about all those other worlds?

  Borka:  The shattered ruins (a billion asteroids) of a world, many of them filled with very angry humanoids.  Perfect for subversion ...

 Conantha:  A world filled with sahuagin, merfolk, and other aquatic species.  A whole world for those who delight in the waves ...)
 Edill:  The dragon world.  More dragons than Krynnspace, Greyspace, and Realmspace combined (considering Krynnspace, that's saying something.)  And they come in all types, shapes, and alignments.  Anyone want to start subverting the dragons?  (perilous, but profitable ... and oh yes, Edill has a whole bunch of other races on it, being a large, green world ...)
  Ginsel (claimed but hey, it's a world, and world's have lots of space ...)
  Gnibile (a whole world of undead!  Just the ticket for the evil guys ...)
  Greela (an elven world, for the elven players ... but it's a big world, filled with lots of spaces unknown ...)
  The Grinder:  asteroids.  (mostly claimed, but then, there are an awful lot of asteroids ...)
  Kule, Oerth's moon of Celene (it has no air, but it has caves and caverns ... and it has ruins, ripe for the picking ...)
  The Moth/Anti-Liga  (the burnt out star, really hot on one side, really cold on the other, if anyone is so audacious as to try and explore it ...)
  Raenei, Oerth's moon of Luna (just think, an entire planet - with an atmosphere - and only one little town on it yet claimed ...)
  The Spectre:  a cold, disc world far from the sun and warmth, it is mostly empty.  (It is claimed, but as I said, it is mostly unoccupied ...)

  And of course there is Liga, the Sun.  Given how the last 4 IRs went, I must wonder when someone will claim it too.

  - - -

  Given all of the above, and the rules for subversion, where you take over the other nation and get all it's IC, can we say ... FEAST?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 12, 2004)

And it would be useful to me too, William.  
  By all means, post it.  I'll claim anyone appropriate to my faction.
  We need to put the 'Greyhawk' into Greyhawk.  Really!

  And I will update your power on the roster at once.

  EDIT:  William, do you have the URL to the Oerth Beyond the Flanaess link?  I can't access it myself.  And have a look at the megapost/roster, at the beginning of it.  (Everyone should have a look.)


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 12, 2004)

> [sblock]With the subversion rules, it is possible not only to subvert the countries of the other players, but all the countries - period - in Greyspace.
> Indeed, I could see one power morphing completely, as they lost their original holdings but took over a different country.
> 
> So, what are the other countries of Oerth (and Greyspace) ?
> ...




That's a pretty terrifying thought.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 12, 2004)

It would make a lot of sense if Rikandur took the Bluff Hills (or Paxus got them) and Paxus got Spinecastle.  Have a look.

  Some isolated areas remain unclaimed.

  The areas east of Sunndi are unclaimed (zoom in on the map to see what they are.)
  The interior Amedio Jungle is unclaimed (and perhaps unclaimable?)
  The (ruined and desolate) Suel Imperium is unclaimed (and perhaps unclaimable?)
  Ratik, a good nation, and the neutral barbarians of the northeast (along with the savage, frigid Corusk Mountains up there) are unclaimed.

  Also, I just did a major upgrade of the megapost (which is now 54 pages long on my word processor.)  I gathered up material by James, Thomas, and William, and placed it there.  There are organizations and personages that could be claimed, which are of interest, in the links given.

  Due to eyestrain, I'm going to have to halt work on the megapost, and let my eyes recover for about 12 hours.
  See you all soon!


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 12, 2004)

*Some answers and questions*

Hello, everyone!! I have been busy, so I will do a few posts and come back in several hours.  

First, Edena, here are the links that you asked about!! Can you add them to the front page.  Maybe they can help give some idea information about their factions. Also, I have some knowledge of history and ancient cultures.  So, if there is a culture you wish to model your nation on, let me know and I can see if I can help.  (I worked on a few links for an IR that Kalanyr considered running in Earth's past.  So, I still have some of those links.  Venus, check out the idea I have for you.)


The links are History of Oerth and Oerth beyond the Flanaess, the latter of which is taken from an old Dragon article.

I am going to try to send out the diplomatic e-mails later (it's very early in the morning here) and try to catch up.  I am not ignoring anyone.  Far from it, I want to get caught up and need some clarification. It seems that half of the people are roleplaying as if the Barrier went up and the other half are doing it as if it's just before that event.  So, my next couple of posts and the e-mails are assumed to be before that momentous event.

Anabstercorian, I will try to get the NPC list soon.  I do share the worry about infiltration being too easy.  Note that I am not knocking the players who have infiltrating powers. In the 3rd IR, we had an infiltrating power, Rhialto's Black Brotherhood, who was very effective.   By the way, did anyone like my description of the events in the Baklunish lands before the barrier is erected and the Prophecy of the Phoenix? Was it useful? I thought I would try to set a mood of gathering doom -- then I find we might already be past the barrier going up.

There are some factions which I honestly believe that my PC knows little or nothing about.  As such, that may be the reason you won't get a diplomatic e-mail from me.  Serpenteye, should I post these letters to the board or should I just let each person I contact decide to do so.  If anyone wishes to post a letter, maybe they should clearly say whether or not any other player or faction knows what is in the letter.

While checking on a few things, I learned some useful information in the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer for Eluvan and Nac Mac Feegle.  Ironically, this information addresses one of the problems the Iron League faced in the 3rd IR. As it is in a published book, I will post it here. However, I suspect that only this may well not be public knowledge. So, my faction does not know this and I suspect most don't as well.  Serpenteye, of course knows this.

ELUVAN:
[sblock]The bowels of Irongate comprise many levelsof a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens.  Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.

This may be very useful to you and Nac Mac Feegle[/sblock]

NAC MAC FEEGLE
[sblock]
(Nac Mac Feegle, I know I have made a lot of suggestions to you -- including possibly making radical changes to your power. I did so in the hope of being of help and some concerns of potential problems for your faction and a clash with what I know of the World of Greyhawk. However, I see it very easy for an organization like the Kabbalim to arise in the Forgotten Realms -- where the deities REALLY are interventionists and many did not give a darn about what happened to the people of the Realms.  I hope I have not accidentally offended you by my suggestions. I am still trying to figure out what your faction, if Al'Akbar knew they existed, would think of the Kabbalim. I guess I will find out -- one way or another.)

The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens.  Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway. (Nac, maybe my idea of an underground kingdom in your territory wasn't too far off. In the 3rd IR, the Oerth Alliance had to help Irongate evacuate.  So, remember, you do have a way out during a seige.)

Curious rumors say that Cobb Darg, Lord Mayor of Irongate, hides a secret related to his heritage.[/sblock]

VENUS:
[sblock]Here is some information I came across in the LGG. There is a refence to two nations west of the Baklunish lands.  Komal is on the other side of the gulf that has the Sultanate of Zeif.  There is also a reference to another land, Mur, where the ancestors of the Tiger Nomads and the Wolf Nomads came from a few centuries after the Invoked Devastation.  

My idea for your faction is as follows.  If Serpenteye allows, claim the Celestial Imperium which  you can rhave as a parallel to China.  The Low Khanate and the High Khanate can be cognates to Central Asia -- home of such peoples as the Mongols and the Khazars.  Essentially, you will have something like a Mongol Empire -- you decide who is in charge.  Also, maybe Serpenteye can let you have a culturally appropriate demigod as a leader. 

I do have some resources for you. What do you think?[/sblock]

Serpenteye, many of the territories in my lands have unlisted populations -- perhaps appropriate for the edge of the map. However, I realize this may be a headache for you.  So, here is what I know about the population of Azor'alq from the Greyhawk Mysterious places Link.



> Golden, faerie, pseudo-, silver, and mist dragons are all appropriate residents. Rocs, giant eagles, and a phoenix or two may also be included. These live in relative harmony, foraging outward for fish, whales, or even for food on the mainland. All are concerned that no rumor of the Pinnacles reach the outside world, and will either strand or kill intruders (depending on alignment and circumstances) if they possibly can. Treasures to be found include not only the precious things gathered by the intelligent inhabitants but also certain orchids and birds-of-paradise. Some of the latter have been bred by the longer-lived dragons and are regarded as personal property. The guardians and treasures of the interior should be powerful (possibly undead), and the exterior inhabitants do not wish them to be disturbed. The isle may have human inhabitants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 12, 2004)

My sympathies, Edena - I've been hovering over this thread quite a bit myself.  Rest well!

And for thematic reasons, plus the fact that the residents of Maure Castle are ABSOLUTELY INSISTENT ON THE MATTER, *I'll go ahead and claim the Suel Imperium (i.e., the Sea of Dust)*, even if I get nothing from it besides more borders to protect.

*Serpenteye:*
[sblock]I'm a major mercentile nexus of the Flanaess, controlling Greyhawk and Hardby as I do.  I have a couple of projects I want to run by you:
A huge vertical dock for spelljammer traders.
A large toll road running across my territory from east to west.
A canal running from Greyhawk to Hardby, linking the Nyr Dyv and the Sea of Gearnat.

What benefits (in terms of increased trade wealth) would I get for these projects, and how much effort would I have to invest in creating them?[/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 12, 2004)

I'd like to put forth a prospective revised 'spell list' for the IR.  Just some thoughts as to the capacities of the spell levels, respectively. 



> [sblock]Tenth Level Spells Can:
> 
> * Destroy an area the size of Celene utterly, wiping out all life (except for a few lucky Epic PLs) and destroying the very bedrock itself.
> 
> ...




My revision ideas:
First, the spell list should function more like a wizard spell list. I think the number of spells of any given level you can cast per turn should be limited to 4, as follows:
Epic PL Units 10th Level Spells 11th Level Spells 12th Level Spells 13th Level Spells
20 1 0 0 0
80 2 0 0 0
140 3 1 0 0
200 4 2 0 0
260 4 3 1 0
320 4 4 2 0
380 4 4 3 1
440 4 4 4 2
500 4 4 4 3
560 4 4 4 4

You may think - Doesn't this kind of nerf folks who only have 10th level spells, limiting them to 4 per round?  Not so.  They could use their 11th level 'slots' to cast 10th level spells, and so on up the ladder.

Here's my ideas for what you could do with the spells as it is:

(When you need to refer to just how large an area I refer to, check this map:
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/LG_Map_Full.jpg)

*10th:*

Creative:
- Construct, at the cost of 10 Regular PL worth of resources, a magical city that allows the citizens of your faction to live some place they normally could not, but where life can exist - in an undersea pressure dome or a Mythal allowing water breathing and swimming, or a great floating city resting above the Sea of Dust upon a mirage.

Destructive:

(I want to admit I have some concerns with the sheer destructive power of High Magic.  In my revision, I'm scaling it back a bit, because I'm up at 3:10 in the morning and I'm doing whatever I want.)

10th level spells have roughly the strategic implications of the atomic bombs dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki.  On the bright side, they're MUCH more environmentally friendly.  If you want them to be, and you're an elf or something.

- ANNIHILATE down to (and including) the bedrock a region the size of that little island in the center of the Nyr Dyv.

- DEVASTATE a region the size of Celene or the Flinty Hills, destroying most life but leaving some stronger structures only badly damaged and most Epic PLs alive.

- WRACK a region the size of Nyrond and Ralmor Bay combined, causing widespread death and destruction but leaving most common people alive.

- REBUKE a region the size of the area extending north-east from the Crystalmist's and Hellfurnace's to the northern and eastern borders of the Empire of Iuz, The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdy, the United Kingdom of Ahlissa, and Sunndi - basically the whole map - with howling winds, fierce storms, hauntings by foul beasts in the roads, or crackling drought, causing no damage but significant economic turmoil, decreasing IC for a turn or two.

- DO NOTHING OF CONSEQUENCE to a roughly circular region centered on Joklea Bay and extending out to encompass the Nippon Dominion.

- REALLY HAVE NO EFFECT AT ALL on all of Oerth, or one specific world.

- BARELY EVEN BY NOTICED BY all of Grayspace. ("Did you feel something?" "You mean that weird... bump?" "Yeah...")

Defensive:

*11th:*

Creative:
- Construct, at the cost of 50 Regular PL worth of resources, a magical city that allows the citizens of your faction to live some place they normally could not, where life could not even normally exist - a city on Luna supported by elemental air or by a Mythal where the citizens do not need to breathe, or deep in the bedrock of Oerth, where the pressure can grind rock to diamond.

Destructive:

- ANNIHILATE down to (and including) the bedrock a region the size of Celene or the Flinty Hills.

- DEVASTATE a region the size of Nyrond and Ralmor Bay combined, destroying most life but leaving some stronger structures only badly damaged and most Epic PLs alive.

- WRACK a region the size of the area extending north-east from the Crystalmist's and Hellfurnace's to the northern and eastern borders of the Empire of Iuz, The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdy, the United Kingdom of Ahlissa, and Sunndi - basically the whole map - causing widespread death and destruction but leaving most common people alive.

- REBUKE a roughly circular region centered on Joklea Bay and extending out to encompass the Nippon Dominion with howling winds, fierce storms, hauntings by foul beasts in the roads, or crackling drought, causing no damage but significant economic turmoil, decreasing IC for a turn or two.

- DO NOTHING OF CONSEQUENCE to all of Oerth, or one specific world.

- REALLY HAVE NO EFFECT AT ALL on all of Grayspace.

(12th level and 13th level, likewise, boost one area category.)

Defensive:

*12th:*

Creative:
- Construct, at the cost of 250 Regular PL worth of resources, a magical city that allows the citizens of your faction to live some place they normally could not, where life could not normally exist, where even most forms of matter would crumble - in Oerth's molten core, or on the surface of Liga, the sun.

Destructive:

Defensive:

*13th:*

Creative:
- Construct, at the cost of 1250 Regular PL worth of resources, a magical city that allows the citizens of your faction to live in a patently silly place to put a city - a black hole, for example, or the Negative Energy plane, or ten minutes ago.

Destructive:

Defensive:


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 12, 2004)

*The Ram, or the Return of Al'Akbar*

A brief explanation on this post.
[sblock]
I wrote this Friday and it seems that we may now be just past when the barrier around Greyspace was erected. (My research and off-line life is getting in the way of my roleplaying) If so, then this happened a few days prior to that momentous event.  I should note that my research on the Baklunish lands show that humanoids – orcs, goblins, and the like, originally recruited to fight the Suel were incorporated into Baklunish society.  Indeed, one ruler in the LGG is a half-ogre and Zeif has had several generals and great spies who were half-orcs.  Somehow, I think Forrester would be pleased to learn this.  However, he might be annoyed at the elven presence in this post – or any elven presence.  Let me know your reactions to this post as well as the Prophecy of the Phoenix.  Incidentally, I chose to call my faction the Baklunish Empire because people will likely call it that anyways and that the Paynims had a tale of how the Empire was almost restored after the Invoked Devastation -- if only a sultan had bothered to journey to meet a marid lord at Lake Udrukankar.  This post clearly takes place before the barrier goes up around Greyspace -- perhaps no more than a week. Let Serpenteye place it when he will. Everyone start checking your e-mails as I will send some out right now.  The rest will be sent out shortly.

However, I am unsure what type of faction the Forsaken One is playing -- is it the trollish druocracy or the Island Nation of Nippon ruled by humans? Also, where I do not have a PC for your faction, I presume that Al'Akbar sent it to the right person -- if he knows who is running your faction.[/sblock]

(A note on calendars:  Serpenteye said this IR starts 20 years after the end of the Greyhawk wars.  This would be in Common Year 604, 1248 Oeridian Record, 6119 Suloise Dating, 5066 Olven Calendar, 3263 Baklunish Hegira, and 2754 Flan Tracking.  I presume we will begin in the first month of the new year. So, I suspect that the events must occur late during the month of Sunsebb in CY 603/BH 3262.  I used the History of Oerth link to set a date for the Twin Cataclysms. Edena, maybe include the calendars in the first post.)

Early in the morning, in Kankar on the shores of Lake Udrukankar, the call to prayer is heard from the mosques, minarets, and temples.  The Mahdi of the Steppes turns to address the crowds of the faithful and curious onlookers. He opens his mouth to speak but his words are interrupted by the sound of distant thunder from the timeless stones of Tovag Baragu.

In a flash of light, a man on a ki-rin appears followed by a throng of celestials and genies of various sorts.  With startling swiftness, the horde rides to the maket square of Kankar.  The rider and the ki-rin, its scales and hoves blazing with light, swoop low above the crowd as he blows a ram’s horn.  The celestial horde picks up the tune on their horns, whose sounds echo in the streets and towers of kankar.  The man on the celestial horse gazes kindly on the people below him. He is tall and thin.  Piercing hazel eyes, rare among the Baklunish,  gaze out from beneath a face with kindly features, framed by dusky brown hair and well trimmed beard.  His robes and garments are the white of mountain snow, the blue of the summer skies, and the gold of the noonday sun. An eight-pointed star of platinum with a chain of gold and pearls hangs from his neck.  In his right hand is a golden cup, set with sapphires, rubies, diamonds, and emeralds, shining brightly.  A brighter light surrounds the man himself, extending like a halo past his steed.  A shout begins in the crowd, small at first but is picked up by everyone – including the Mahdi and many of the curious onlookers.  

“Al’Akbar!!! Al’Akbar!! Al’Akbar has returned!!”  The crowd roars in deafening voices echoing amid the streets of Kankar.  Many in the crowd begin to kneel in prayer, and quake.  The rider and the ki-rin sweep low and hover next to an awestruck and trembling Mahdi of the Steppes.  

“I am honored by the courtesy of thy greetings, my beloved people and travelers from distant lands.  May the gods bless and sustain thee in the days to come!! We come before thee on the wings of a storm, only because we have ridden upon its wings.  My son, Amal aban Jehef, thou hast done well by the people, whom I love.  Yet I have need of haste. If thou wilt, ride with me.  There is much to be done before the hammer falls. I shall send word to you from Ekbir, ” the man, nay demigod, says in a clear and deep voice.  The words are in Ancient Baklunish, yet all in the crowd – including those from distant lands – hear them in their native tongues.

“Stand ready, be strong.  Rely on one another and deal justly with your neighbor and the stranger.  For a Time of Testing is upon us all. Prepare!  Be strong and be blessed, my people.  Remember the Prophecy of the Phoenix and proclaim my return!  Come what may, I shall stand with thee, my people whom I love! May ye be blessed and protected in the tumults that lie before us all.”   He reaches his hand out to the Mahdi, and gently lifts him on to a flying carpet that swoops down from the heavens.

It is only many miles later that the Mahdi speaks. “Al’Akbar, my lord and god, where do we go? Why have you returned, amid a glorious host? What are the meanings of these signs and portents?”

“We go to the the Yorodhi, to bring a blessed woman, a Slayer of the Dead, with us.  Then to Ull, for the Orakhan Khazuron the Mighty, to Zeif for Sultan Murad among others, to Tusmit for Pasha Muammar Qharan and others, to Ket for Beygraf Nadaid and a multitude in Ket and the Barrier Peaks and lastly to Ekbir. Already they await us. All of us shall soon stand.  In the war to come,  “the demigod says calmly as the ground beneath him races past at a blinding speed.

“As for my return, the storm clouds gather and rumors abound of war and destruction.  Change is coming, and with it good and evil.  Soon, the hammer falls, but what form it will take I cannot see.  Yet it may be that some old foes shall emerge amid new ones. We must ready the people for the storm – ere it breaks.”

“The half-ogre Orakhan Khazuron of Ull is a mighty warrior.  I have only spoken to him a few times, yet there is something familiar about him that I have not been able to place.  What is it, my lord and my god?”

“He is thy cousin 15 times removed, and a true son of Al’Akbar as well.” Al’Akbar says as a shocked look passes across the face of Mahdi Amal  aban Jehef.  “Do not be surprised! The descendants of  my wives and myself number in the thousands!”

As the celestial horde appears, Al’Akbar speaks to the people gathered near him with words much like those spoken at Kankar.  Shortly the horde appears in the City of Ekbir  as the demigod’s name is chanted through the streets amid the sounds of blowing horns.  The celestial horde hovers in the air, as Al’Akbar and those of many races –  humans, dwarves, elves, gnomes, halflings, kobolds, orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, half-ogres and more - descend onto a high rock set before the in the square between the Golden Temple of the Divine and the Mosque of Al’Akbar.  The crowd roars with approval, the sounds of horns, harps, zithers, drums and other musical instruments are heard, only ceasing as Al’Akbar raises his right hand for them to stop.

“My beloved people, honored dignitaries of many lands, and welcome travellers, it is good again to be amongst thee amid the gathering storm clouds.  May thou be blessed, and our noble guests and visitors as well.  Ambassadors, forgive me for not inviting the noble and august rulers of thy lands here today but I have need of haste.  I shall contact them shortly and pray that there shall be peace and friendship amongst us. My people and honored guests, thou hast heard of the the signs, the portents and the Prophecy of the Phoenix.  The lives you have known shall change and all shall be tested.  Even as I traveled with them, the leaders of the Baklunish and allied peoples in our lands – have heard what I know of the threats that lie before us.  Soon the hammer shall fall.  Soon we shall be tested to our very souls.  Yet when we have stood together, we have proved stronger than separately.”

“Nearly eleven centuries ago, I sought to sustain our people in the wake of the Twin Cataclysms – the Invoked Devastation and the Rain of Colorless Fire.  Amid the horrors of that time, I brought order, justice, and peace, sheltered the homeless, feed the hungry, clothed the naked, cured the sick, and comforted the bereaved. I laid the first stones of the wall of this city, the city of Ekbir.  I believe my duty in this time of change lies with thee, my people whom I love. So, I humbly ask you, my people, if you will accept my rule? May I lead and serve the many peoples of the Baklunish lands -- who are truly one people in spirit regardless of race or nation?”

The crowd screams yes, and cheer the name of Al’Akbar.  The gathered Baklunish leaders join the cheers. Al’Akbar speaks and the crowd falls silent.

“Thereby by your consent and and that of the leaders of the Dry Steppes, Ull, the Yorodhi, The Paynims, Zeif, Ket, the Barrier Peaks, Tusmit, Ekbir, the Barrier Peaks, the Ullspure Mountains, and all our peoples proclaim: The day has come!  The day has come that thou and the world have awaited for over a thousand years!”

A procession of nobles, dignitaries, celestials, and genies line up and stand at attention.  A man in ancient armor, shining like the sun smiles proudly as he lifts a high crown shaped like a turban above Al’Akbar’s head. Its jewels shine brightly in the sun, and some in the crowd murmur in awe and stunned recognition as the crown is lowered on Al’Akbar’s head.

“Today, the Baklunish Empire is restored!  In the name of our gods and thee, our peoples, I, Emperor Al’Akbar, proclaim it so.  May the gods bless us and bless all peoples in this time of change! Let us stand together and prepare for the changes that are to come – as one mighty empire.  The Tree of Life will be shaken, but the Baklunish Empire and all of us must ensure that it stands!  Let us stand with our neighbors, with amity towards them but with the strength, cunning and courage to vanquish any foe.  Remember thy duty to one another, and my teachings! Deal justly with thy neighbor and the stranger as well as each other.   Hear my words and remember this day, O peoples of the Blakunish Empire!  We are one and shall stand as one!!  We are one!!” 

The shout of “We are one!!” is carried by the crowds, and a voice cries out “Emperor Al’ Akbar and the Baklunish Empire!”  in common, in Ancient Baklunish, Low Baklunish, and other tongues followed by cries of “Al’Akbar!! Al’Akbar!!”  Even as the crowd chants, Al’Akbar blows a ram’s horn while pointing as two flags that unfurled.  The first is the banner of the Baklunish Empire, not seen for the last 1,096 years, while the second is a new flag.   On an orange background is the image of the Cup and Talisman of Al’Akbar with an olive branch beneath it to its right and a falchion on its left.   Al’Akbar draws his falchion, shining like the noonday sun, and waves it as he gestures to some of his court. He sheathes the blade and speaks to the celestial horde.

“Make haste, and deliver my messages.  For although this is a day of celebration, there is much work to be done. Soon the hammer will fall, but we shall be ready!!! Go, and may the gods speed your journey!!”  Several of the celestials, genies, and other wondrous beings  bearing heavy boxes and large crates vanish or fly away amid the continuing chants by the crowd.

Across the Flanaess, to the surprise of many, new flags are suddenly unfurled next to the flags of Ket, Zeif, Ull, Tusmit, Ekbir and throughout the Baklunish lands.  In the cites of the west, the embassies and consulates of the Baklunish nations, as well as the trading houses of the Mouqollad Consortium, new flags are hurriedly added: the flag of the Baklunish Empire and the flag of Al’Akbar to crowds murmur and gasp in astonishment.  Baklunish ambassadors from as far west as Sterich to Aerdi come bearing gifts, while large crates appear before the gates of some cities.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The following places have population listings given in this thread, but have not been claimed:
> 
> Frost Barbarians 300,000
> Ice Barbarians 300,000
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Just little remark. Isn't it interesting, that no-one wants to play people I played during 3rd IR? Yep, see why I had hard time doing anything worthwhile, lack of interest speaks for lack of power.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2004)

Frost, Ice, and Snow barbarians? All the "people who live in a sub-temperate environment, and are highly disgruntled by their current living conditions."

If anyone has a lot to gain from an industrial revolution, it's the people who need hot water heaters and electric ovens.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 12, 2004)

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Just little remark. Isn't it interesting, that no-one wants to play people I played during 3rd IR? Yep, see why I had hard time doing anything worthwhile, lack of interest speaks for lack of power.




The Misc. Barbarians are of Suel ancestry, right? If so, I'll go ahead and claim them -- they seem like good kids who just need a little direction. 

Oh, and in response to Knight Otu's (I think it was Knight Otu) question about zooming: At the moment the interface can best be described as "click and pray." It'll get fixed, by and by.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 12, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Initial semi-secret diplomacy:
> *To Rikandur Azebol:*
> [sblock] The incubus Matak bows before whomever receives him.  "On behalf of the Triumvirate Rebellious, we wish to extend greetings to Mighty Iuz, our neighbor to the north, and offer our hopes of peaceful coexistence.  But know this - we will not tolerate incursions in to our sovereign territory by military forces."
> "On the topic of territory, we wish to call a conference with representatives from the Empire of Iuz, Greater Nyrond, and the League of Athyr on the topic of the Nyr Dyv (the small ocean bordering my territory on the north) and how it shall be divided amongst us."
> [/sblock]




*To Anabstercorian*:
[sblock]Matak was recived by old hag, who ... if he remember correctly was much younger when they met before. She is ... Althea ?
"You forgot me Matak ? And Yes, I will speak in His holy name with You.In his infinite wisdom He decided to burden my frail shoulders with this responsibility. As for peaceful coexistence, Iuz agrees that benefits of peacec could not be understimated. But for his poor children, that are living their free lives on the border of the Triumvirate, spoils of war is a way of surviwing harsh winter. When the animls migrate South so do they ... attacking those they pass by just to show proper respect to neighbour. And without malign intent. Young warriors will get their wives in traditional way, and prove their manhood in the form apreciated in these lands. The way of the strong is the way of Iuz and His children."

(OOC: Maybe little bribe ? It work with savages ... and Demons.  )
Old hag smiled with sympathy to the demon, and continued. 
"The negotiations are very important, all participians should bring their rations, wares and thoughts over the matter. Where should the neutral ground be ? My Lord would gladly invite everybody to his humble, quiet abode."

(OOC: Iuz cares nothing about the sea ... But You picked up His interest.  )
[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 12, 2004)

Attention Everyone, especially Edena. 

My Yahoo account has been acting weird. I can recevie email but can not send it.  Therefore I am changing my E-mail to *Bugbear82@comcast.net*. Edena if you get the chance please update my entry in you megapost. 
Please put [IR] in the subject line of e-mails. 
Thank You


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 12, 2004)

William  Roland!

[sblock]A Duergar embassy seeks an audience with Al`Akbar, led by Prince Rothgar Darksteel, son of the Duergar King. They claim to bring gifts on behalf of the entire Gallador`s Concord. There seem to be no Undeath among them[/sblock]

Edena!

[sblock]Allator concentrates for a moment, communicating telephatically with his father, then he smiles warmly to Eclavdra:

"Lord Gallador is pleased by your choice, we shall stand together in the times of change, and challenge the Powers of this world, maybe even the worlds beyond! He asks you for your plans and allies, we know you are friend of Iuz, who else do you consider worthy?![/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 12, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Rikandur!
> 
> IC: Before responding to Iuz, Meliana sets her gaze at the drow child:
> "Come to me, we shall play together!"- Princess speaks in a joyful  vioce of a young girl.  The boy comes closer, obviously against his will, his eyes bulging, enslaved by Meliana`s will. Shuddering in terror, he kneels before the little Vampire, who gently strokes his hair and cheek.
> ...




IC: Iuz watches in amazement when little girl devoured her meal. And joined in her laugh when She sat on his knees. Delighted, he winked to her and spoke in theatrically hushed tone. Smiling widely.
"He was naughty boy, and didn't belive his granny when she tell him to be good or Iuz will _get_ him."
An his voice bacame sweet like melasa, when he spoke the next, seemingly innocent phrase.
"My, my, my ... Alliance ? Who told Your papa such lies ? I'm not allied with Eclavdra's property. My little Valsharess is good friend, and enjoys my full backing in her rightful ambitions. Of course I could _ally_ with Your daddy if You wish."
Old monster smiled innocently towards the Meliana, and suddenly changed topic. While throwing out his empty mug, out of shadows small demons jumped after it, saving it from destruction and retreating.
"Will You play with me throwing darts ? I'm all alone here, nobody want's to play ... all they can is scream and cry. Like it."
With little irritation Iuz pointed with his taloned thumb towards the cradle with, crying pitifully now, baby. Assembled demons, "nobles" and other creatures of some importance went quiet then one Orc standed up raising his keg, and cried loudly.
"Fer *hic* wiiic'...toryyy of Ol' One'z boyz !!!" 

he was respondedwith cacophonly of yells, brawls, laughs, cheerful agreements and thumping of vodka kegs over the wooden table, strangely resembling sound of the war drums. 
"Iuz... Iuz ! ...Iuz !!! Iuz !!! IUUUZ !!!"
Chant araised like avalanche cascading from the mountain peaks, starting quietly  and slowly, before turning into unstoppable, deafening force. Meliana spotted that Iuz the Old was gloating secretly over this spontaneous applaud, and realised herself that she and evil god are beyond the sight of assembled creatures. He spoke again, a little dreamy his voice.
"Thou art most interesting, my child. All blood drinkers serving me are, in fact barely stomachable lackeys. All they can say is 'Yes Master' lke some third grade ghouls ... If You would stay with me, to lighten some my lonleliness ..."
Suddenly red ligh returned to his voice, wich sounded so full of hidden joy.
"... *I*, *will*, *give*, *You* ... a _pony_! All girls should have one, don't You think ?"

OOC: Yes, this is a bribe, and Meliana could be ambassador for Her father in the land of Iuz. Old wicked seem to like her.  

In meantime servants bring in a throwing shield, engraved with terrified faces of many people who, as Meliana concludes, wronged Iuz somehow. Impressive collection for someone living barely 300 years, she have to admit. Gods ... face of St. Cuthbert almost unreckognisable from under he dart holes. Powerful figures like lord Robilard and many more, including peasant from Homelett.

"My, is Wolfie my servant ? No, rather he follows my example ... to Godhead. And proposed me with alliance against Theocracy of the Pale. These people will learn what mean to offend me."

His smile was like promise of tortures beyon imagining of any sane person.

"And I will send message to Your pa'. Don't worry ... You will have well deserved vacancy, and I promise Your safe return, whenever You like. Wanna see the ... pony ?"

With wigour, Meliana suposses that resulting from the drink that He drank in her presence, old beast rised from his chair ... air glimmered or a moment and they are standing on the balcony over the strange mixture of torture chamber and stable. Iside is bloodied white horse, chained to the ground it's forehead a real mess ... as if something was ripped violently from there. Near was standing an altar, sanctified to Iuz, with bloddied body of a sacrificed wictim. A young peasant girl, Meliana reckognises from the clothing. In meantime a horned demon approached the white horse. Who backed weakly from the evil fiend. Demon smiled widely and braked off one of it's horns, grappled defenseless creature and planted with joyful laughter broken horn in the mess on the forehead of the horse, spilling fresh blood ... and making creature look like some strange unicorn. Or it was an unicorn ? Fiend backed off and whispered words of a spell. Unicorn whined in pain when demonic horn became one with it and rooted in it's skull, fresh blood dropping from the closing fast wound. And small specks of black fur sprouted around the horn, growing in the places where white one started to fall off. Iuz smiled to the Princess and they wanished again, returning to the dining hall. Darts and everything prepared for play. Iuz smied beningly, wich was more menancing that he knew, and invited her with gesture towards the table.
"Whe we finish playing, we might start discussing all the things that Your daddy could want from me ... and more importantly, why should I grant it to Him ? Did You liked the pony ?"

OOC: In fearunian monster compedium I had found Black Unicorns ... And here is "birth" of the first one on Oerth. If Serp allows. Otherwise it is just tortured animal with fiendish graft. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edena_of_Neith:

Gift from Iuz to Eclavdra isn't just souvenir ... Violated Horns are worth 3000 gp in free trade, and are priceless when You are with nowhere to run, and goody two shoes on Your tail. It will _Recall_ person to the place of it's creation, Iuz's Altar in this case, when broken.

And one, more _important_ thing. Iuz watches !   

And one more thing, Population should be smaller ! To not give us all so boost from the start. And grow about 5% per Year. It's listing only adult men, who are paying taxes anyway ... not children, wives, pets etc.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 12, 2004)

Rikandur!

[sblock]Meliana laughs cheerfully like a sweet, innocent liittle girl that was just given a great present!:

"Thank you Grandpa, I have never had a pony, this one is so sweet! Can I feed him with meat, fresh, bloody and living?!. And now let`s play Darts, you have some targets prepared!? Anyway, I think I could stay with you for some time, and learn from you, you are awesome, such a style!" -Suddenly Meliana silences, and her gaze seems absent, but this doesn`t take long:
"This was my father, he can reach his children amywhere, he offers to aid you against Theocracy of the Pale, and asks if you also wish to crush Kevellond. All those boring, arrogant, self-righteous fools should be spanked at the bottom, shouldn`t they, Grandpa Iuz?"[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 12, 2004)

POPULATION AND INDUSTRIAL CAPACITY


  AIRWHALE and ZELDA THEMELIN  
(Airwhale and Zelda are working together, running a single power)

  -  Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
*Population 600, IC 0.

  -  Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
*Population 0, IC 0.

  -  The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
*Population 6'000, IC 0,1.

  -  Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
*Population 340'000, IC 8.

  -  Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)  
*Population unknown. IC unknown.

  - The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
*Population 2'500'000, IC 72.

  -  The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
*Population 400'500, IC 12.

  -  The Disk World of Spectre -  this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch. 
*Population 320'000, IC 9.


  ANABSTERCORIAN

  Powers: 

  -  The Triumvirate Rebellious - represents Eli the Demon-Handed, Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and all the powers given below:

  - The Seekers (adventuring company) - represents a small group of elite NPCs
  -  House Maure (Maure Castle on the map) (home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire) -  these represent ruins containing secrets of ancient power of the suel, and possibly small but very potent forces protecting those secrets

  -  Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and the Empire of the Bright Lands (City of Dyvers, the City of Hardby, the City of Greyhawk:  the Bright Desert, Seltaren:  the Abbor Alz, the Cairn Hills, the Cliffs of Alz:  The Pits of Azak-Zil) - these represent a high level evil NPC, a powerful evil wizard, very large forces of servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces

  -  Succubi and Incubi Allies enforcing rule over the Empire of the Bright Lands - these represent a sizeable force of demons

  Special Note on Anabstercorian's powers:  these powers have the Infiltrator Trait.

  Notes on population 

  Forces associated with the Seekers:  (unknown) = N/A
  Forces associated with House Maure:  (unknown) = N/A
  The City of Dyvers:  300,000 = 9 IC
  The City of Hardby:  120,000 = 3 IC
  The City of Greyhawk:  390,000 = 11 IC 
  The Bright Lands (all territories on-map) 63,000 = 1 IC
  Seltaren:  30'000 = 0,8 IC  
  The Abbor Alz: 40,000 = 0,4
  The Cairn Hills: 23,000 = 0,5
  The Cliffs of Alz: 2,000 = 0,05
  Succubi and Incubi Allies:  (unknown) = N/A

  BUGBEAR

  -   Greater Nyrond - this represents all of the powers and areas shown below

  - Nyrond (Beer, Borneven, Chathold, East Nyrond, Midmeadow, Mithat, Old Red, Nellix, Rel Mord, West Nyrond, Womtham, Woodwych:  Flinty Hills) - these represent very large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie 
  -  The County of Urnst (County of Urnst, Radigast City, Trigol) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie
  -  The Duchy of Urnst (Duchy of Urnst, Leukish) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie  
  -  Forest Allies (Adri Forest (excluding the Ice Elves of the Adri), Celadon Forest, Gamboge Forest) - these represent Archdruid Immonara (human female, Druid 13th of Obad-Hai, neutral) in the Adri Forest, large forces of demihumans (especially elves), small forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie

  Notes on populations 

  Nyrond (all territories on-map) 4,200,000 = 110 IC
  County of Urnst (all territories on-map) 1,300,000 = 35 IC
· Duchy Of Urnst (all territories on-map) 1,400,000 = 38 IC
  Adri Forest: 110,000 = 2,5 IC
  Celadon Forest: 40,000 = 1,2 IC
  Gamboge Forest: 45,000 = 0,9
  Flinty Hills: 50,000 = 1,4 IC

  CREAMSTEAK

  Powers:

  -  Some of the Aboleth Underdark Realms - these represent small but potent forces of aboleth, and large forces of servitor beings of all types
  -  Beholder Underdark Dominions (Dominion of the Poisoned Eye, Flesh Reborn, Consuming Eye) - these represent sizeable beholder forces and servitor forces of many races
  - Allied Magic-Using Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of demons, sizeable forces of devils, sizeable forces of yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other fiends  
  - Allied Psionic Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of psionic demons, sizeable forces of psionic devils, sizeable forces of psionic yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other psionic fiends
  -  Illithid Underdark Dominions (The Collective Overminds) - these represent large forces of illithid, human/demihuman/humanoid cults loyal to the illithid, large forces of servitors/slaves/thralls/voidminds, forces of enslaved aberations, forces of enslaved psionic aberations, forces of enslaved undead
  -  Illithid Spelljammers - these represent a small fleet of illithid spelljamming squidships collected by the Illithid Underdark Dominions
  - Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead - these represent small forces of psionic undead of various unique types

  Notes on population 

  Aboleth Underdark Realms: 300,000 = 6 IC
  Beholder Underdark Dominions: 1350,000 = 38 IC
  Allied Magic-Using Fiends:  (unknown) = N/A
  Allied Psionic Fiends:  (unknown) = N/A
  Illithid Underdark Dominions: 1,600,500 = 45 IC
  Illithid Spelljammers:  (unknown) = N/A
  Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead: 42,000 = 1,1 IC

  DEVILISH

  Powers:

  -  Acererak and the Tomb of Horrors - these represent an extraordinarily powerful suel demilich, small but extremely potent forces of servitor beings of all types, small but extremely potent forces of constructs, possible sizeable forces of servitor beings, and possible allies of various, strange, and unguessable (but extremely potent) nature
  -  Blackmoor - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces
  -  The Solistarim (East Black Ice, West Black Ice) - these represent a very large and extraordinarily powerful cabal of evil wizards, a sizeable number of liches, very large forces of abominations, large forces of humans, very large forces of certain kinds of demihumans, very large forces of certain kinds of humanoids, very large forces of undead, large forces of devils, sizeable forces of beings from the elemental plane of fire, sizeable forces of giants, sizeable forces of dragons, and other forces  (notable races include:  flannae human, deep dwarf, dark gnome, sahuagin, lizard man, lizard king, illithid, aboleth, beholder, neogi, umber hulk, efreet, salamander, blue dragon, other lawful evil dragons, and other lawful evil races)
  -  The Cold Marshes - these represent large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces
  - The Vast Swamp - this represents sizeable forces of abominations of great power and bizarre nature, small forces of feral elves, small forces of humanoids, small forces of (normal) abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, and large forces of free-willed undead

  Notes on population 

  Acererak and his minions in the Tomb of Horrors: 30,000 = 0,8 IC
  Blackmoor: 220,000 = 6 IC
  The Solistarim  (all territories on-map and off-map)  4,500,000 = 130 IC
  The Cold Marshes: 20,000 = 0,3
  The Vast Swamp: 34,000 = 0,5  

  EDENA OF NEITH

   Powers:

  -  Empire of Eclavdor (the new Underdark drow confederation of 12 cities, capital city Erelhei-Cinlu in the Vault of the Drow) - this represents large forces of drow, large forces of servitor races, sizeable forces of assorted servitor abominations, sizeable forces of assorted servitor undead, and small forces of the unseelie
  -  Geoff - this represents sizeable forces of giants, and sizeables force of humanoids
  -  Empire of the Yuan-Ti - this represents large forces of yuan-ti, large forces of assorted servitor races, small forces of abominations, and small forces of servitor and free-willed undead

  Notes on population 

  Empire of Eclavdor (all territories on-map) 360,000 drow, 1,500,000 humanoid, 10,000 undead = 54 IC
  Geoff:  150,000 = 3,5 IC
  Empire of the Yuan-Ti:  2,000,000 = 50 IC

  ELUVAN

  Powers:

  The League of Athyr (Nations of Bissel, Furyondy, North Geoff, Gran March, Keoland, Sterich, the Duchy of Ulek, Veluna, the Free City of Verbobonc:  The Knights of the Hart, the Knights of Luna:  the Wild Coast:  the Lorridges, the Lortmil Mountains, the Good Hills, the Kron Hills, the Stark Mounds:  the Axewood, the Dapple Forest, part of the Dim Forest, the Gnarley Forest, the Iron Forest, the Silverwood, the Welkwood) - these represent very large forces of demihumans, very large forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and shrubs, very large forces of faerie, and possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv 

  Notes on populations

  Bissel: 300,000 = 7 IC
  Furyondy: 3,000,000 = 75 IC
  North Geoff: 50,000 = 1 IC
  Gran March: 510,000 = 14 IC
  Keoland: 3,600,000 = 98 IC
  Sterich: 290,000 = 7,4
  Duchy Of Ulek: 800,000 = 21 IC
  Veluna: 1,200,000 = 32 IC
  Free City of Verbobonc: 300,000 = 8,5 IC
  The Knights of the Hart: = N/A
  The Knights of Luna:  = N/A
  The Wild Coast 400,000 = 
  The Lorridges 50,000 = 
  The Lortmil Mountains 980,000 = 29 IC
  The Good Hills (Counts as a part of Keoland)
  The Kron Hills 60,000 = 1,7
  The Stark Mounds 30,000 = 0,5
  The Axewood: (Counts as a part of Keoland/Duchy of Ulek)  
  The Dapple Forest: ???
  Part of the Dim Forest: 50,000 = 1,1
  The Gnarley Forest 40,000  = 1 IC
  The Iron Forest ???
  The Silverwood (Counts as a part of the Duchy of Ulek) 
  The Welkwood 55,000 = 1,3


  FORSAKEN ONE

  Powers:

  -  Troll Druocracy (Zindia, Nippon, Nippon Dominion) - these represent large numbers of druids, very large forces of trolls, and possibly other forces.

  Notes on population 

  Nippon: 3,530,000 = 87 IC
  Nippon Dominion: 4,100,000 = 65 IC
  Zindia: 5,670,000 = 75 IC


  GUILT PUPPY:  MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR

  Powers:  

  - The Scarlet Brotherhood -  this represents a powerful secret faction of suel monks/assassins/others and very large and potent forces of suel humans

  -  Areas under the Control of the Scarlet Brotherhood - these represent all of the nations and areas given below:

  -  Hempmonaland territories (East Hempmonaland, Pelisso Swamp, West Hempmonaland) - these represent very large forces of humans, large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and exotic forces including possible dragons
  -  The Lordship of the Isles (Aerdi Major, Aerdi Minor, Aerdi Rock, East Oljaat, East Sulward, Ekul Island, Midisle, North Duxchan, South Duxchan, West Oljaat, West Sulward, Wild Duxchan, Wild Oljaat) - these represent large forces of humans, small forces of humanoids, and small forces of servitor demihumans
  -  the Hold of the Sea Princes (Hokar, Port Joli, the Hold of the Sea Princes, Westkeep:  Flotsam Isle, Fairwind Isle, Jetsom Isle:  Hool Marshes, Hool Valley) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces
  -  The Tilvanot Peninsula (Ekul, Kro Kerlep, Spine Ridge, Tilvanot Coast, Tilvanot Flats, Tilvanot Jungle, Tilvanot Plateau) - this represents very large forces of Hempmonaland servitor humans, large forces of other servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, large forces of servitor humanoids, large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces

  Notes on population 

  Scarlet Brotherhood: 120,000 = N/A
  Hepmonaland Territories: 3,900,000 = 76 IC
  The Lordship of the Isles: 525,000 = 14 IC
  The Hold of the Sea Princes: 840,000 = 22 IC
  The Tilvanot Peninsula: 1,064,000 = 30 IC
  The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle: 340,000 = 6 IC 

  JAMES HEARD

 Powers:

  -  Miranda, representing all the powers given below:

  -  Ye'Cind the Demigod
  -  Queen Xin of Miranda 
  -  The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda - represents a sizeable group of extremely potent elderly elves
  -  The Recorders of Ye'Cind - these represent a sizeable force of elves specialized in intelligence work 
  -  The Court of Winter Moons - these represent a small and potent force of elves dedicated to protecting Queen Xin.

  -  The Marches (Kingdom of the Marchwards) - the Armies of the Marchward Kings - these represent a large force of knightly half-elves and other half-elves

  - The Elvanian Forest, representing all the powers given below:

  -  The Thorns - these represent a large force of halfling like faerie
  -  The Temple of Sehanine - these represent a sizeable and very potent force of elven clerics and elves
  -  The Faerie Court - these represent a sizeable and extraordinarily potent force of faerie
  -  Allied Forces - these represent a very large force of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of good undead

  - The Empire of Lynn, representing all the powers given below: 

  -  The Imperial Navy of Lynn - this represents a large and potent force of humans
  -  The Armies of Lynn - these represent an extremely large force of poorly trained humans
  -  The Suloisian Jannisaries - these represent a large and very potent force of humans (they are considered the Regular Army of Lynn)

  Notes on population (total population 12,250,000)

  Miranda: 128,000 = 3,4 IC 
  Kingdoms of the Marchwards:  212,000 = 6 IC
  Elvanian Forest:  510,000 = 12 IC
  The Empire of Lynn:  11,400,000 = 257 IC

  KNIGHT OTU

  Powers:

  -  Cult of Ashardalon - these represent a few dragons, a sizeable force of half-dragons, a sizeable force of demons, a very large force of potent and lesser undead, and a very large force of servitors of all kinds

  -  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (Ahlissa, Atirr, Bellport, Central Great Kingdom, Coastal Great Kingdom, Duntsey, Eastern Great Kingdom, Devenwood, Eastfair, Edgefield, Gull Cliffs, Kaport Bay, Lendore Coast, Lone Heath, North Province, Northeastern Great Kingdom, Northern Great Kingdom, Prymp, Rel Astra, Rel Deven, Southeastern Great Kingdom, Southern Great Kingdom, Southwestern Great Kingdom, Western Great Kingdom, Winetha) - these represent sizeable forces of fiends of all types, extremely large forces of humans, very large forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, sizeable forces of constructs, large forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces  
  -  The Sea Barons (Asperdi Isle, Eastisle, Fairisle, Isle of Serpents, Oakenisle) - these represent large forces of humans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces  

  Notes on populations

  The Cult of Ashardalon:  (unknown) = N/A

  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (partial territories)

  Greater Ahlissa: 7,000,000 = 180 IC
  North Kingdom: 4,200,000 = 105 IC
  Rel Astra & Solnor: 720,000 = 15 IC

  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (other territories)

  Medegia: 670,000 = 12 IC
  The Grandwood: 50,000 = 1 IC
  Other territories: ???

  The Sea Barons: 308,000 = 7 IC

  MELKOR

  Powers:

  -  Gallador's Concord (Court of the Eternal Night (Vampiric Feudal Nation), capital city Shavarash) - this represents Lanfear, Princess of The Dark Moon (daughter of Gallador), sizeable numbers of vampires, large servitor undead armies, and large independent undead armies
  -  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes - this represents Ivid (very powerful animus with an artifact known as the Fiend Seeing Throne), very large forces of fiendish servitors and allies, very large forces of undead servitors, large forces of abominations, small forces of human servitors, small forces of humanoid servitor races, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other very strange and unguessable forces.
  -  Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control (duergar Underdark nations, kuo-toa Underdark nations, troglodyte Underdark nations, other humanoid Underdark nations) - these represent very large forces of evil Underdark demihumans, very large forces of evil Underdark humanoids, and possibly other forces.
  - The Sulhaut Mountains - these represent small forces of humanoids, small forces of (now) servitor demihumans (mostly dwarves), and small forces of strange abominations

  Notes on population 

  Galador's Concord: 2,000 Vampires, 15,000 Vampiric Spawn, 100,000 servitor Undead = 3 IC
  Ivid and the City of Rauxes:  66,666 = 1,5 IC
  Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control:  300,000 Duergar, 400,000 Kuo-Toa, 4 million servitor Humanoids = 120 IC
  The Sulhaut Mountains 980,000 = 20 IC


  NAC MAC FEEGLE

  Powers:

  -  The Kabalim - these represent a small, but extremely potent group of psionic beings of varied races led by the Psionic Circle.
  -  The Iron League (Idee Coast, Idee Valley, Iron Gate, City of Irongate, Grayflood, Menowood, Onnwal, Pitchfield, Reiu Hills, Reiuwood, County of Sunndi) - these are a front for the Kabalim and represent large forces of demihumans, large forces of humans, and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
  -  Allied Forest Realms (the Menowood, the Reiuwood) - these represent small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of treants, and sizeable forces of faerie.

  The Kabalim:  (unknown) = N/A
  Idee Coast: 90,000 = 2 IC
  Idee Valley: 110,000  =  3 IC
  City of Irongate:  150,000 = 4,5 IC
  Iron Hills: 40,000 = 1,2
  Grayflood: 0 = 0 IC
  Onnwal:  170,000 = 5 IC
  Reiu Hills: (Counts as a part of Idee/Sunndi)
  County of Sunndi: 250,000 = 6,5 IC
  The Menowood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi) 
  The Rieuwood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi) 


  PAXUS ASCLEPIUS

  Powers:

  - The Bone March - this represents sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of undead, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, and possibly other forces
  - The Pomarj - this represents very large forces of giants, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of humans, and possibly other forces 
  - Evil Mountain Realms (most of the Crystalmists, Jotens, Hellfurnaces, Griff Mountains, Raker Mountains, and the Blemu Hills) - these represent very large forces of giants of all kinds, very large forces of humanoids of all kinds, large forces of abominations, forces of undead, forces of humans, and possibly other forces)
  - Allied Forest Realms (the Dreadwood, the Hraak Forest, the Phostwood, the Suss Forest) - these represent large forces of humanoids, large forces of evil animals, large forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of the unseelie
  - The Troll Fens - these represent large forces of trolls, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of unseelie, and other unpleasantries

  Notes on population (incomplete)

  The Bone March: 620,000 = 16 IC
  The Pomarj: 1,300,000 = 32 IC
  The Crystalmists: 800,000 = 15 IC
  The Jotens: 80,000 = 1,7 IC
  The Hellfurnaces: 1,000,000 = 28 IC
  The Griff Mountains: 500,000 = 11 IC
  The Raker Mountains: 450,000 = 12 IC
  The Blemu Hills: ??? = 
  The Dreadwood: 50,000 = 1 IC
  Hraak Forest: 20,000 = 0,3 IC
  The Phostwood: 60,000 = 1,2 IC
  Suss Forest: 70,000 = 1,8 IC
  The Troll Fens: 14,000 = 0,2 IC

   RIKANDUR AZEBOL

  Powers:  

  -  The Empire of Iuz (The Bandit Kingdoms, the Barrens, the Heartland of the Empire, the Horned Society, the Shield Lands, Stonehold, Tenh, the Rovers of the Barrens:  the Barrens:  the Burneal Forest, the Fellreev Forest, and the Forlorn Forest) - these represent large forces of demons, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, large forces of humans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, very large forces of unseelie, sizeable forces of enslaved demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv, and possibly other forces
  -  The Legion of Black Death - this represents a sizeable and very potent force of demons loyal to Iuz

  The Heartland of the Empire of Iuz (partial territories)

  1,900,000 = 50 IC

  The Empire of Iuz (other territories)

  Bandit Kingdoms: 900,000 = 21 IC
  Horned Society: 800,000 = 18 IC
  Shield Lands: 60,000 = 1,4 IC
  Stonehold: 220,000 = 5,2 IC
  Tenh: 400,000 = 9 IC
  The Barrens: 120,000 = 2,5 IC
  The Burneal Forest: 70,000 = 1,2 IC
  The Fellreev Forest: 35,000 = 0,7 IC
  The Forlorn Forest 15,000 = 0,3 IC
  The Legion of Black Death: (unknown) = N/A

  Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  BLUISH-GREY
  Territories on map:  Large areas of the north central Flanaess

  THOMAS HOBBES

  Powers:

  -  Celene - this represents large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and possibly other allies  
  -  The Lendore Isles - these represent large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of celestials from Arborea, Elysium and other upper planes, sizeable numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, small forces of good undead, possible underwater allies around the Isles, and possibly other allies
  -  The Theocracy of the Pale - this represents a militant lawful neutral church and it's followers (Pholtus is their diety), large forces of humans, and possible small forces of allies of every type
  -  The Yeomanry - this represents large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, and possibly other allies
  -  The Church of Tritherion - (need a description)

  Notes on populations

  Celene: 280,000 = 8 IC
  Lendore Isles: 80,000 = 2 IC
  The Theocracy of the Pale: 700,000 = 19 IC
  The Yeomanry: 610,000 = 18 IC
  The Church of Tritherion:  (unknown) = N/A
  VENUS

  Powers:

  -  Orcreich - this represents a very large force of orcs of unknown alignment, and unknown additional forces and allies  
  -  Lower Khanate -  (need a description)
  -  Upper Khanate -  (need a description)

  Notes on population 

  Orcreich: 7,100,000 = 180 IC
  Lower Khanate: 2,000,000 = 50 IC
  Upper Khanate: 4,200,000 = 100 IC


  WILLIAM

  Powers:

  -  The Nation of Al'Akbar, representing all of the nations and areas given below:  

  - The Baklunish Nations, Peoples, and Regions (Ekbir, Ket, the Plains of the Paynims, Tusmit, Ull, Zeif:  the Bakhoury Coast, the Dry Steppes:  the Araphad Islands, the Janasib Islands, the Qayah-Bureis Islands:  Lake Udrukankar:  the Ullsprue Mountains, the Banner Hills, the Tusman Hills, the Yecha Hills:  Bramblewood Forest, Udgru Forest:  the (ruined) ancient city of Tovag Barague:  legendary Azzor 'alq) - these together represent very large forces of humans, large forces of demihumans of all types, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, small forces of treants, small forces of faerie, undersea allies in large force from the Drawmij Ocean, and very likely other forces.  
  -  The Barrier Peaks - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, very small forces of faerie, and possibly other forces

  Notes on population (incomplete)  

  Ekbir: 4,000,000 = 102 IC
  Ket: 525,000 = 12 IC
  Plains of the Paynims: 1,000,000 = 18 IC
  Tusmit: 600,000 = 15 IC
  Ull: 550,000 = 11 IC
  Zeif: 3,400,000 = 80 IC
  The Bakhoury Coast: 50,000 = 1 IC
  The Dry Steppes: 60,000 = 0,7 IC
  the Araphad Islands: 15,000 = 0,3 IC
  The Janasib Islands: 20,000 = 0,4 IC
  The Qayah-Bureis Islands: 10,000 = 0,2 IC 
  The Ullsprue Mountains: 30,000 = 0,5 IC
  the Banner Hills: 50,000 = 1,1 IC
  the Tusman Hills: 46,000 = 1 IC
  the Yecha Hills: 6,000 = 0,1 IC
  Bramblewood Forest: 40,000 = 0,8 IC
  Udgru Forest: 30,000 = 0,7 IC
  Tovag Baragu: 2,100,000 = 50 IC
  Azzor 'alq: ???  = 
  The Barrier Peaks: 50,000 = 1 IC

  XAEL

  Powers:  

  -  Highfolk - this represents large forces of high elves, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and possibly other forces
  -  Perrenland - this represents sizeable numbers of flannae humans and small forces of demihumans
  -  Valley of the Mage - this represents a powerful wizard, sizeable forces of non-evil drow, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
  -  The Lands of the Tiger Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of baklunish humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
  -  The Lands of the Wolf Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of oeridian humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
  -  The Yatil Mountains - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, and other forces of an unknown an exotic nature
  -  The Sepia Uplands - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings
  -  The Vesve Forest - this represents large forces of elves and other demihumans, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, large forces of faerie, and sizeable forces of humans
  -  Morkenkainen and the Circle of Eight - these represent 9 very powerful wizards (alignment and plans unknown) and their small but extremely potent allies of every kind and nature

  Notes on population 

  Highfolk:  100,000 = 2,5 IC
  Perrenland:  1,000,000 = 23 IC
  The Tiger Nomads:  200,000 = 4 IC
  The Wolf Nomads: 240,000 = 4 IC
  The Yatil Mountains: 450,000 = 13 IC
  The Sepia Uplands: 50,000 = 1 IC
  The Vesve Forest: 1,200,000 = 25 IC
  Followers of the Circle of Eight: = N/A

---------
  Unclaimed Territories:

  Frost Barbarians 300,000 = 5 IC
  Ice Barbarians 300,000 = 4 IC
  Ratik 280,000 = 7 IC
  Snow Barbarians 400,000 = 8 IC
  Corusk Mountains: 300,000 = 4 IC
  Interior Amedio Jungle: 540,000 = 8 IC
  Celestial Imperium: 19,800,000 = 480 IC
  Dragons Island: 700,000 = 20 IC
  Erypt: 6,560,000 = 170 IC
  The tribes of Enllaves: 1,200,000 = 17 IC
  The Red Kingdom: 5,700,000 = 150 IC
  Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 230 IC
  The Tarquish Empire: 10,400,000 = 290 IC
  The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 150 IC
  The Barbarian Seameast: 7,400,000 = 110 IC


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 12, 2004)

Question! What are Tarquish Empire and Red Kingdom?


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 12, 2004)

*Nyr Dyv Summit*

None of these are particularly private.

*To Rikandur Azebol:*
[sblock]Matak's perfect lips caress the face of Old Aunt Althea, as he smiles understandingly.  "We understand the limits of your influence on your southern holds," he says, smooth as velvet.  "We will not hold their trespasses against us as any act of violence by Mighty Iuz."
"King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond has offered to host the summit in Nyrond's capital Rel Mord.  We intend to accept.  What say you to this?"
[/sblock]
*To Eluvan:*
[sblock]"King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond has offered to host the summit in Nyrond's capital Rel Mord.  We intend to accept.  What say you to this?"
[/sblock]
*To Bugbear:*
[sblock]"We accept your most hospitable offer to host the summit in Rel Mord, King Rhynnon."
[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 12, 2004)

*Mega-answer post 12/12*

Since I've been away for a while (sorry ) I'm only answering posts that seem to adress unresolved issues or posts I semi-randomy feel I should answer for other reasons. If I seem to have overlooked your posts it's only because I don't have time to answer all of them. I'm reading all posts, rest assured.  




			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> But I'm overjoyed to see this progress as this good ol' steady pace and have so much content and enthusiasm. Kudos to you all!




And to you. 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> REQUEST TO SERPENTEYE
> 
> May I add the following to each player's roster?  I'm not the gamemaster:  I'm asking your permission to put them in.  And to honor William's work:
> 
> ...




Granted, if the player in question wants the claim. They look well matched to the geography.

The Ice Elves of the Adri are cool,   . Granted.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Does anyone currently claim the Troll Fens?  I seem to recall them being owned.  If no one has, or wishes to, I'll take up the slack.




Claim granted.



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Okay - there's no good way to say this at this point, I think, so I'm just going to be as candid as I can. I'm dropping out. My plans have changed, and it seems as though I'm going to have little internet access for the two weeks between the 23rd of December and the 6th of January. For a game like this, it just seems completely impractical to try to keep up in such circumstances. So... I'm afraid that's it.
> 
> I apologise sincerely to everybody I put out by doing this, and everybody whose time I wasted. I feel like a complete bastard for doing this at this point, but it seems better than stringing you along and then just ceasing my posting on the 23rd with no notice.
> 
> Have fun, everyone.




... I've read far enough to know that you decided to stay in the game, Eluvan, and I'm very, very glad that you did. 
 You've been with us from the start, perhaps you were even the first player who expressed interest in this game (iIrc), and it is possible that a lot of the credit that this game is going to take place is yours. Without your posts in the very beginning it is possible that my recruitment thread would have crashed off the first page and disappeared from the boards in silence leaving nothing but a sad little footnote sinking steadily into oblivion. It is certainly not impossible...
So, Eluvan. Thank you.

It is true what others have written. I expect that the cristmas-season will slow down the game. If I recall correctly it even slowed down the 3rd IR, and that's saying something . Take your time, relax, spend time with your family and friends, and plot on how you're going to take over the world when you get back. I'll NPC your faction, that goes for any and all of you. If a lot of the players are unavailable over the busiest days we may even take a little break, if the situation so requires.
I want this game to go on for a long time. You can all take a few days off every now and then. 




			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> But Rauxes and Ivid would still be valuable, I do not relinquish it. Is there anything interesting in the Sea of Dust?




Then it's a shared power, you both have 50/50 interest in it.

Few people really know exactly what's under the Sea of Dust. You, the great and powerful faction-leaders, know it is the site of the ancient and awesomely powerful Suel Imperium and that the desolate dunes hide the ruins of that mysterious civilization. The locations and contents of many of those ruins are unknown even to you.
 Looters have long ago scoured the sites of the major cities and castles for the treasure they held, and many a brave soul (or soulless) have made their fortune there. But it is believed that the greatest treasures are still unfound.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Also, I will claim some some Underdark abominations and Deep/Shadow Dragons.




Granted.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Take it from the person who ran the 3rd IR:  that would not be a problem at all.  Not for Serpenteye, or for us, or for your power.




Wise words from a wise man. 



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Hmmm but somehow I am considering not to massacres Zindias and Nippons population and just play Nippon as it is. As it looks and as its written up it seems like a densely populated island which is highly, HIGHLY culturally advanced and kinda peacefull. And since the good guys need reinforcements.. hmmm give me a moment




Nippon is indeed the most civilized of your realms, but the continental nations are big and populous. Abandon them at your peril.   



			
				Edena_of_Neith. re: Eluvan said:
			
		

> Your post about knights on the other page leads me to believe you are unhappy with your power, the League of Athyr.
> If this is the case, don't play it.
> Go back to your original power, that you began the IR with.  You seemed very happy with that power.  The Shepherds in Darkness, I believe?
> 
> Let someone else shoulder the League of Athyr, and then you can tear them up with your old power, knights and all!




Quite right. The IR is all about having fun. 



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Are we starting diplomacy now, or are we waiting for the game to begin?




Any time you're ready .



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> I do consider Luekish to be part of the Urnsts, However the Seltaren hills are yours.
> In fact let me make a list of the regions shown on guilt Puppy's map which I consider part of Greater Nyrond (and thus claim) If anyone contests these claims let me know and we can work something out.
> 
> East Nyrond
> ...




That's right. All cities in all claimed countries belong to the owner of the nation.

Anabstercorian, you can also claim the Greyhawk Dominion (Domain?), the countryside surrounding the City. It's one of the most densely populated regions of the Flannaes. 



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Hmmm... well then, okay! Consider me back in! I pretty much just found out that I would be busy in that period today, remembered how fast people were posting here, and though 'well, that's shot that then'. If, in fact, that much absence would be manageable then I am only too happy to stay in the game. It wasn't an excuse to dodge out; I genuinely thought I wouldn't be able to manage an absence of that length. Thanks, Edena, for setting me straight.
> 
> Also, I am of course aware that Christmas is a slow period... but still, a lot of people might only be off for the few days around Christmas itself. Hmmm, I feel kinda stupid now...
> 
> And no, I'm not unhappy with my power. In fact I'm feeling pretty good about getting out there and smiting some evil!




Yay!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 12, 2004)

Serp, this is more of a theoretical question, but how did you figure the starting IC for each territory/nation/etc?


----------



## James Heard (Dec 12, 2004)

> Question! What are Tarquish Empire and Red Kingdom?



The Tharquish Empire is an empire consisting of several massive islands, most likely of a fairly temperate and pleasant climate if occasionally a bit wet because they're basically at the joining of the Oceanum Titanicum to the south and the Solnor to the north. They control the Tarquis Dominions, which are lands on the coast south of the mountain range that separates Lynn from Ishtarland. The Red Kingdom is perhaps as large as old Furund, and looks like a buffer state caught in the middle of the Ennlave tribes, Ishtarland, the Eryptians, and barbarians to the south. On the other hand it could sufficiently retired from the forces of all of those beside Ishtarland and the Ennlave tribespeople that an amorphously vague border might be in order.

The Skip Williams document has this to say:
*Tarquis Dominions:* An ancient protectorate of the Tharquish Empire.
*Tharquish Empire:* An island nation of seafarers who have ambitions that extend to the neighboring continents.
*Red Kingdom:* This land is so named for the color of its rocks.  It's inhabitants remain unknown to me.

The Enllave tribesmen are "proud desert nomads who eke out a living on a high plateau that escapes the worst heat of the sand sea.  A few tribes-men live in mud-brick towns built around central squares that contain steep-sided pyramids.  I have never	learned whether the pyramids serve as monuments, tombs, temples, or something else altogether."
and Ishtarland is "A land watered by southern storms and at least two great rivers.  The city of Ishtar vies with the merchants of Lynn and the warlords of Tharquish for control of coastal trade."

So...the Tharquishite warlords probably have a fairly green kingdom compared to most of the rest of the western Oerthian nations. Ishtarland could be modelled after the Nubian seafaring kingdoms fairly safely I think, given their proximity to the Enllave tribes who seem to be making monuments vaguely similar to some of the depictions of pyramids from that area. Erypt is definitely an Egyptian flavored place in true "change a few letters" Greyhawk-fashion, and we've already got Serpenteye declaring ancient artifacts in the sands for this IR. 

As a jump of conclusions then, I'd say that either the Oerthians of a completely separate descent from the Flanaess humans probably started somewhere in the crux of that mountain range or that one of the great migrating ethnicities of Oerth actually started off much further off than western Flan maps could indicate. I think interesting candidates for the latter would be the Olman (explains why the Touv were able to kick their behinds out of Hepmonland) and the Baklunish, but also think that since the Tharquish are implied to have been imports from the Flanaess that it would seem to be fairly cool if they were Pure Flan, the anti-Flan, the exception that discards the rule - "We spit on nature, give me grog!"

Sorry if this rambles and doesn't make any sense, but I've been half-thinking about the same sorts of things as related to my holdings in Lynn for a while now.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Anabstercorian, you can also claim the Greyhawk Dominion (Domain?), the countryside surrounding the City. It's one of the most densely populated regions of the Flannaes.




I promptly do so!


----------



## Xael (Dec 12, 2004)

I've been somewhat busy during this weekend and will probably be quite busy for two more days, as I have 5 exams withing the next 3 days. I'll try to answer all diplomatic messages etc. sooner than that though.

 Serpenteye: You didn't list the population and IC of Valley of The Mage, but they're so small that it probably doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok... I acidentally closed the browser-window halfway trough my second answer-post for the day, so consider this a very abbreviated version.

In no particular order:

The Isle of the Phoenix and other semi-legendary countries that are not on any of our maps will be claimable if we run out of claimable countries that are already on the list (or at least featured on the maps). Those of you who feel like you could use a bit more power are free to claim artifacts (which either clearly belongs in your "niche" or are officially owned by individuals in your territory or under your control), various organizations or individuals (according to the same citeria), or whole countries.

The claims which you have presented are, generally, granted. When they don't conflict with previously granted claims.

Rauxes goes to Melkor, since he claimed it first and does not wish to share his power with another faction.

The Vesve and Yatils have quite high populations for (non-minor-evil-humanoid) areas of their categories. Delrune, Calrune and Chauntosbergen (?) can indeed be parts of those regions. Claim (?) granted.

Guilt Puppy, thanks for your work on the map.

William Ronald, thanks for your informative posts.

Edena, thanks for helping with the claims and the faction-list.

Everybody, thanks for being great and wonderful people. 


Stupid spastic Mouse, thanks for ruining my work and making me write this sub-par post.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 12, 2004)

Since no one else seems to want them, I suppose I can take the Snow, Ice, and Frost barbarians under my wing.  They'll get plenty of warmth when the civilized lands start burning.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 12, 2004)

I can feel your pain, Serpenteye, somehow I managed a few times to type Control, Shift and w when I want to type W - and that particular combination closes the current tab in Firefox. 

 I guess I'll take the Knights of Hextor under my wings, then.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 12, 2004)

Mark me down for the Knights of Heironeous then.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 12, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I'm fine with blue-grey for my color.
> 
> Pending approval from Serpenteye I've added the County and Principality of Ulek to my provinces.




Approval. 

I believe there might be a magical gate between Irongate and the Principality of Ulek...



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Great Serpenteye ! Evil visions tell Iuz that on Monday my comp will be repaired ... so everybody beware the wrath of Iuz !







			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I filled in the League of Athyr.  Haverhill would go to Nac Mac Feegle, if he has the Principality and County of Ulek.
> 
> Geoff (all of Geoff) and the Hornwood are mine.
> The drow deserve a forest of their own, don't you think?  (the elves have dozens of forests!)
> ...




All good. 



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, from e-mail exchanges with Serpenteye, the following changes should be made to my claims.  Xael should receive the Tiger Nomads and the Wolf Nomads, as they border his land.  The Rovers of the Barrens, who in the LGG were trying to form an alliance with the Wolf Nomads, and the Barrens should go to Rikandur Azebol. However, Xael your faction is neutral and already has the Circle of Eight. So, I think the good aligned Silver Coins would not be appropriate.  Maybe Serpenteye can assign it to a good aligned player who would benefit from it.




Quite right. 

The Silver Coins (Good you say? Not location-based?) could go to Thomas, a Good aligned player who might need a little extra power.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> As Xael is playing a neutral power in an area of great natural resources, possibly he should get the Emerald Order.  The Old Faith could go to another neutral faction, or one that cares about the environment.  The Old Lore is associated with them, so they might boost another player.  (Possibly, these two go with a faction associated with the Flan or nature.)




Possibly... Take your pick, people.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, I am including the information from Greyhawk Mysterious Places at http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~leirbakk/rpg/adnd/society/adnd_society_greyhawkplaces.html.  I would like to claim Azor’alq from this list, because of its nature as it is tied to the Baklunish nations and Tovag Baragu for the same reason. I am somewhat tempted to take the hero deity Azor’alq to work with Al’Akbar (Hero God of Light, Purity, Courage, Strength).  He would be a better fit than Daoud, neutral hero deity of clarity, humility and immediacy. Heck, Daoud might just apologize profusely for showing up in the IR.  I am also tempted to take some celestials, and genie-kind of good and neutral alignment as well andif no one claims it the Silver Coins.  (These should go to a good aligned player.  Ideally, maybe a good player who needs a power boost.)
> The celestials and genies reflects Al’Akbar bringing some forces to his lands, and the fact that genies are associated with the Baklunish in the World of Greyhawk. However, I do not want to appear greedy.
> 
> However, maybe Venus would like to take Azor'alq to boost his power -- his lands are nearer to my part of the Flanaess than any other.




You are one of the most powerful players already, William. Azor Alq won't give you any (significant) population or IC (though well a couple of Epic and(or Elite PLs), but Tovag Baragu is quite a rich oasis now when it has been reborn . Granted.

Your claims of additional demigods are denied as are your claims for powerful forces of outsiders, sorry but I don't feel that would be fair all things considered. I generally consider such sources of power a "final option" for underpowered factions.

Question: You have claimed an area called "Bakluni Coast" (or something like that). Would this be a major area with a significant population and resources? Is it possibly the western 1/3rd of the Bakluni Empire?




			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, as the Cup and Talisman of Al’Akbar were lost in the World of Greyhawk, I may have to find it – unless Serpenteye rules my PC can just claim the artifact.  (Reading the LGG, it looks like the people in the Valley of the Mage stole it from Ekbir some centuries ago. Okay, Xael, give it back. )




Gra... Oh. Granted to Xael .



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> (I think that demideities do help with Epic PL.  This might be useful for some factions.)




Indeed. Demigods are a major potential source of fire-power for any faction. Generally, they are ego-driven individuals, though, who will only in rare cases accept to be under the control of a mortal.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Aliador might be an option as well, if Serpenteye allows. I think Edena and I can find additional factions for people to claim.  Also, everyone check out Greyhawk Legendary Places below:
> [sblock]Greyhawk mysterious places




Aliandor would be?



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Would anyone want me to create a list of NPCs from the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer by nation?  These can be figures for your PCs and others to interact with, or make comments on events.  Plus, it is better than having everyone named Heyyou Overthere!




Yes! That would be great.

(Consider such a list as a general guide-line for playing your own characters (if they're included), as an aide but not a restriction. Your PCs (and significant NPCs) are your own to play as you will.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, if any of this is useful, go with it.  If anything is inappropriate or over the top, it was not heard or said, or it was an illusion.  (Oerth has a few epic level pranksters.  )
> ...




Heh, no, no, it's all good. 



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *The Triumvirate Rebellious would like to point out that The Pits of Azak-Zil are in our territory.*  Though it's exact location remains unknown, we will discover and claim it some time during Turn 1.




Quite right. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If no one else wants the Phostwood, I'll take it; I can always use more lumber for my engines of war.




Granted.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Posted by James:   Speaking of my illustrious consort Wae Sinde, would it be more appropriate to place his build in the Rogue's Gallery or amend it to my faction data when I'm through?
> 
> From Edena:
> 
> I'll put Wae Sinde in the roster.  But by all means, please put him in the Rogue's Gallery too, with a full description.  At least, I think it'd be a neat thing to do.




You are not required to stst your characters out and place them in the Rogues Gallery, it is unlikely that I will use anything but their general power-level and their general area of specialty for my posts. It could be interesting to get a closer look at them, certainly, but character-to-character round-based DnD combat is not what the IR is about. It takes a more general approach.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Under the current rules, it kind of sucks to be an epic wizard, because you lose a lot of capacity for advanced spell casting?  No epic spells?  Fine, let's try Improved Spell Capac- What, that's gone too?
> 
> Can we call the 10th, 11th, and 12th level spells 1st, 2nd, and 3rd level High Magic, and return Improved Spell Capacity as an option for epic wizards?  Barring that, are there any other suggestions you could offer for an aspiring epic wizard?




Epic spells would break the IR on turn 1 and they would force me to micromanage that aspect of the game, a thought that does not appeal to me.
Improved Spell Capacity never hurt anyone, though. (And I mean that literally, since it's imo a very underpowered route for an Epic caster to go.) So, I guess it wouldn't be too confusing if I allowed metamagicked spells over lvl 9.



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I've just realised how weak my leader is compared to everybody else. I know how to fix that  - templates!  Could I get the paragon and half-celestial templates added on please? That would put Arden on a similar level to the leaders of the other major powers.




Go ahead, slap on those templates! (but please post the ecl of your character for Edena's list)



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Just a warning: I'm going to close this thread before it hits post #500.




Noted. I'll start up another thread (soonish).


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2004)

Hmmmm somehow I just can't make up my mind. Somehow I keep unsatisfied with whatever I comeup with for my claim.... hmmm

sucks bollox.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 12, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, I assume you are going to assign Elite and Epic Pl independly of IC? For example I don`t gain much IC from my Vampires and Ivid, but they are powerful if not numerous. Similar for some other players.




You assume correctly. 



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> How weak YOUR leader is?  I'm a 22nd level wizard with a couple of spiffy artifacts and that's it!  And I'm sticking to it.




Those artifacts are pretty spiffy. 



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just being dense, but do you pay for infiltration and counter-infiltration with PL, Power Points, or both depending on the situation?




Regular PLs
(representing the money-aspect of RPL).



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Serpanteye, is there any chance we could have double the population(or more) on Ginsel?  Ginsel is described as a europe-like-land, with 3 million miles. It also suffers from much less monster attacks then does Oerth.  Italy only has 180,000 square miles, and is estimated at around 7.3 million around 1450, and around 10 million in 1340 (before the black plague, maybe?)
> 
> http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/source/pop-in-eur.html
> 
> Of course, if you need to keep us where we are for balance reasons, I understand =)




Yes, the population-figures for Oerth are still far too low, relatively speaking. China had a population of 120 millions in 1500, but our Celestial Imperium barely exceeds 19 million. It isn't, technically, impossible that the populations in the Flanaess could have doubled in 20 years. But to bring it up to realistic levels we'd have to double that again, at least, and give the off-map countries an even greater increase. But, nah.

To answer your question: Yes, I think I'll grant that request. It would save me from having to give you a ton of Elite PLs as compensation.  



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Serpenteye:  Two questions, firstly, what's your ruling about starting with Epic PLs towards magic research, and second, would you allow a psionic version of Cooperative Spell (This would be for flavor reasons only, but I think it would fit nicely with the idea of the all of the Ascendants working together).  Failing that, would it be possible for them to research a psionic power that mimiced the effects (and then possible make it permanent with Incarnate)?




Yes and yes.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Thank you, Guilt Puppy, for changing my color.  I went and colored in all the territories I possess, as per Serpenteye's allowance.
> 
> Serpenteye, I will modify the roster as per your post ASAP.




I'll go over the map when all claims are finalized.





			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> I thought I would post here before catching up, as I have been away for several hours.
> 
> First, I would like to have the following areas associated with the Baklunish as part of my claims: The isles of Azor'alq, resting ground of the legendary first dynasty of the Baklunish Empire and Tovag Baragu, the standing stones on the shores of Lake Udrukankar. I would also like to claim the Cup and Talisman of Al'Akbar (who will be showing up shortly in character), the hero deities Azor'alq and Daoud.  Also, as I know of no one who has claimed them, I will claim the Silver Coins and the Emerald Order.  As the last two are not really Baklunish, I can surrender them to a player of a faction whose goals are appropriate to the two organizations.
> 
> ...




I'm unsure of what the populations should be in those areas, my guesses are pwobably way off, but I gave Tovag Baragu quite a boost so feel free to re-distribute your population as you see fit. 

You wrote eariler that The Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar were in the hands of the Valley of the Mage, iIrc. Thus, the artifact goes to Xael. Feel free to negotiate with him about its return, it's worth 1 Epic PL (that's not to say it can't be more powerful in some specific circumstance, but artifacts are tricky even to their rightful owners).
The Hero-deities... I know I previously denied your claim, but I now change my mind. You get them, as a part of your Epic PL. Since they are only barely deities they conferr no special bonuses to your faction, but then otoh you already have a demigod .
The Silver Coins and the Emerald Order, otoh, are still denied you.
It's easier for new players if they can see what's unclaimed with a glance, and I think some of our other players would benefit from claiming those organiztions.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> With the subversion rules, it is possible not only to subvert the countries of the other players, but all the countries - period - in Greyspace.
> Indeed, I could see one power morphing completely, as they lost their original holdings but took over a different country.
> 
> So, what are the other countries of Oerth (and Greyspace) ?
> ...




All those are possible claims, but I feel it's for the best if the more "central" nations are claimed first.

The Sun... Everything is possible.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> It would make a lot of sense if Rikandur took the Bluff Hills (or Paxus got them) and Paxus got Spinecastle.  Have a look.




If areas like that (minor) go unclaimed I'll just assign them to the closest, most suited, player.  
Spinecastle is a part of the Bone March  and the Bluff Hills do indeed go to Rikandur.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Some isolated areas remain unclaimed.
> 
> The areas east of Sunndi are unclaimed (zoom in on the map to see what they are.)
> The interior Amedio Jungle is unclaimed (and perhaps unclaimable?)
> ...




The areas east of Sunndi goes to the player who owns Sunndi (Mak Nak Feegle). The Suel Imperium was claimed by Anabstercorian (iIrc), and in that case granted to him.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Also, I just did a major upgrade of the megapost (which is now 54 pages long on my word processor.)  I gathered up material by James, Thomas, and William, and placed it there.  There are organizations and personages that could be claimed, which are of interest, in the links given.
> 
> Due to eyestrain, I'm going to have to halt work on the megapost, and let my eyes recover for about 12 hours.
> See you all soon!




Ouch! 

Slow down Edena. You're far to valuable, both as a friend and a player, for you to overexert yourself. 

I hope you feel better soon.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Hello, everyone!! I have been busy, so I will do a few posts and come back in several hours.




Hello!



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Anabstercorian, I will try to get the NPC list soon.  I do share the worry about infiltration being too easy.  Note that I am not knocking the players who have infiltrating powers. In the 3rd IR, we had an infiltrating power, Rhialto's Black Brotherhood, who was very effective.   By the way, did anyone like my description of the events in the Baklunish lands before the barrier is erected and the Prophecy of the Phoenix? Was it useful? I thought I would try to set a mood of gathering doom -- then I find we might already be past the barrier going up.




If infiltration turns out to be absurdly overpowered I'll have to rewrite the rules, but I doubt that will be necessary.

No, I've never written that we're past the point when the barrier went up. My introduction (at the very beginning of this thread) was meant to describe your situation at the beginning of the game, but we've not yet reached the beginning.
Your post was nice, very well written. 



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> There are some factions which I honestly believe that my PC knows little or nothing about.  As such, that may be the reason you won't get a diplomatic e-mail from me.  Serpenteye, should I post these letters to the board or should I just let each person I contact decide to do so.  If anyone wishes to post a letter, maybe they should clearly say whether or not any other player or faction knows what is in the letter.




Anything that you feel is too sensitive and you don't want to risk anyone else reading, you should send by e-mail. (Or perhaps a private alliance-based message board.)
Anything else... Post what you want, and as much as possible, for it will be an interesting read.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, many of the territories in my lands have unlisted populations -- perhaps appropriate for the edge of the map. However, I realize this may be a headache for you.  So, here is what I know about the population of Azor'alq from the Greyhawk Mysterious places Link.




Population is a bit of an issue, and some territories are impossible for me to estimate since I can't identify them on a map. What matters is the sum total, though, and you should do pretty well I think.

I know your play-style and indeed, power doesn't seem to be your number one concern. But I can't reward or punish you on moral grounds, as a DM I'm completely amoral and neutral.  
All in all, though, you're pretty damn powerful already.   




			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> And for thematic reasons, plus the fact that the residents of Maure Castle are ABSOLUTELY INSISTENT ON THE MATTER, *I'll go ahead and claim the Suel Imperium (i.e., the Sea of Dust)*, even if I get nothing from it besides more borders to protect.
> 
> *Serpenteye:*
> [sblock]I'm a major mercentile nexus of the Flanaess, controlling Greyhawk and Hardby as I do.  I have a couple of projects I want to run by you:
> ...




The Suel Imperium is now officially yours. Who knows what lurks beneath the dust...(rhetorical?)

I'd say those projects would count as a part of your general upgrading of IC in your territories. (some good examples, actually.)



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> I'd like to put forth a prospective revised 'spell list' for the IR.  Just some thoughts as to the capacities of the spell levels, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll take a closer look at this later. My rules could definately need some fleshing-out, maybe I'll adapt a few of your ideas.




			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> The Misc. Barbarians are of Suel ancestry, right? If so, I'll go ahead and claim them -- they seem like good kids who just need a little direction.
> 
> Oh, and in response to Knight Otu's (I think it was Knight Otu) question about zooming: At the moment the interface can best be described as "click and pray." It'll get fixed, by and by.




The Scarlet Brotherhood could need a boost in power, relative to our strongest factions. Masters of manipulation, it is not impossible (or even unlikely) that they could have turned the Suel Barbarians to their own evil ends. The Barbarians might even have learned to enjoy the new rule (since they are "pure" in the eyes of the Brotherhood).

Claim granted.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 12, 2004)

Sayith Serpenteye:


> Anything that you feel is too sensitive and you don't want to risk anyone else reading, you should send by e-mail. (Or perhaps a private alliance-based message board.)




Now that's the Silliest idea I've ever heard. Where do you come up with these things.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 12, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC: In fearunian monster compedium I had found Black Unicorns ... And here is "birth" of the first one on Oerth. If Serp allows. Otherwise it is just tortured animal with fiendish graft.
> 
> .....
> 
> And one more thing, Population should be smaller ! To not give us all so boost from the start. And grow about 5% per Year. It's listing only adult men, who are paying taxes anyway ... not children, wives, pets etc.




Oh, that's allowed, certainly. Anything that's not insanely overpowered or just plain insane is allowed in the game. 

You want me to reduce your population? How, modest of you. How very humble and considerable of you...   



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Serp, this is more of a theoretical question, but how did you figure the starting IC for each territory/nation/etc?




I calculated the maximum possible IC and then reduced it by varying degrees according to the faction in question, the type of territory and the type of inhabitants the territory has.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> ...
> Sorry if this rambles and doesn't make any sense, but I've been half-thinking about the same sorts of things as related to my holdings in Lynn for a while now.




I can use that. Thanks . 




			
				Xael said:
			
		

> I've been somewhat busy during this weekend and will probably be quite busy for two more days, as I have 5 exams withing the next 3 days. I'll try to answer all diplomatic messages etc. sooner than that though.
> 
> Serpenteye: You didn't list the population and IC of Valley of The Mage, but they're so small that it probably doesn't matter anyway.





Sorry... lets say it's a population of 25,000 with an IC of 0,6.

Good luck. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Since no one else seems to want them, I suppose I can take the Snow, Ice, and Frost barbarians under my wing.  They'll get plenty of warmth when the civilized lands start burning.




Too late...



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I can feel your pain, Serpenteye, somehow I managed a few times to type Control, Shift and w when I want to type W - and that particular combination closes the current tab in Firefox.
> 
> I guess I'll take the Knights of Hextor under my wings, then.




 happens...    

Ok.



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> Hmmmm somehow I just can't make up my mind. Somehow I keep unsatisfied with whatever I comeup with for my claim.... hmmm
> 
> sucks bollox.




Can't decide between Good and Evil?

How about a compromize?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 13, 2004)

Serp: Thanks for the Barbarians  They have suffered long at the hands of those who would seek to subjugate our race, and it brings the mind much ease to know that they will no longer have to wait in solitude for the opportunity to reclaim their birthright.

And now, to get involved in some secret wheeling & dealing 

*Anabstercorian*
[sblock]As you know, it is not long that the Scarlet Brotherhood has been able to openly guard the rights of its people in such large geographical areas as it is today. During our earliest periods of expansion, we learned quickly the importance and power of subterfuge as a means of popular liberation.
With our successes, we have been fortunate to be able to adopt a policy of greater openness, and we are no longer forced to hide our color in many of the streets we protect. Sadly, with this good fortune comes a cost, as well, and we generally find ourselves in possession of too much notoriety to engage our foes in the covert manner which is so often advantageous.
The Triumvirate Rebellious has lately evidenced itself to be the new leader in infiltration, and for that we want to offer at the very least our congratulations. Beyond that, however, we can say from experience that oftentimes situations arise which require access to a larger territorial advantage, or larger military forces; both of which our organization can currently provide.
In short, we foresee that there will be numerous situations in which an exchange of our various talents and resources should prove mutually beneficial. Such exchanges can be negotiated as they arrive; at the moment, we seek only a general pact of cooperation to set a stage of friendship upon which such trade shall occur.
The stipulations of such an initial pact, if you are interested, are open to your suggestion. At the moment, we seek only a commitment to non-aggression, to the sharing of relevant information, and to the respect of any more formally made alliances. The first is self-descriptive. As an example of the second, were you to receive prior information about an attack upon our soil, we ask only that you pass it on; we do not ask that you attempt to intervene strongly against it, or otherwise take action which would expose our agreement or compromise your other alliances. Finally, the third condition sought would guarantee that all actions taken in adherence to other existing alliances would be pardoned as such; for instance, if a pact made with another paction were to require our assistance in fighting an invading force, and your force or the forces of your allies were to invade, we should generally agree that such open battle between our numbers is an unfortunate inevitable, which cannot be allowed to damage our underlying relationship.
Lastly, we believe it is for the best that any agreement we come to should be kept secret, and always implemented in a manner which allows for the denial of any cooperation between our parts.
We look forward to your response, and are hopeful for good and beneficial relations between our two great powers.
- signed Abbon Craylor, on behalf of the Elder Brothers.[/sblock]

*Devilish:*
[sblock]As you surely know, the Tilvanot Peninsula has long been a vital refuge for the Scarlet Brotherhood, and the race which we protect. Even as we continue to successfully reclaim our rightful lands, it remains an important historical and cultural center to our people, giving it the highest of priorities among our holdings.
It should be understandable, then, that we have a vested interest in maintaining friendly relations with whatever power controls the Vast Swamp, gateway to our finest land. With that in mind, we would like to offer a pact between our two great powers, of the following conditions:
First, that there shall be no aggression between our powers. This shall extend beyond the territory in question, to foster the trust needed to coexist peacably with a neighbor of such importance.
Second, that should you ever need assistance in the defense of said territory, we will provide it to you, pending its availability.
Third, corresponding to the second, that you should commit all appropriate forces to the defense of this territory, again pending availability. 
Fourth, that no other power's forces should be allowed passage through this territory without our explicit consent. Likewise, we offer the same guarantee to you for areas immediately bordering this territory.
Finally, we would like to stipulate explicitly that this agreement shall only remain in effect so long as you maintain control of the region in question. Should you fail to defend it properly, all other conditions will be considered void.
We hope to build good relations between our two great powers. Please let us know of any other conditions you may require.
- signed Abbon Craylor, on behalf of the Elder Brothers.[/sblock]


*Nac Mac Feegle:*
[sblock]As you surely know, the Tilvanot Peninsula has long been a vital refuge for the Scarlet Brotherhood, and the race which we protect. Even as we continue to successfully reclaim our rightful lands, it remains an important historical and cultural center to our people, giving it the highest of priorities among our holdings.
It should be understandable, then, that we have a vested interest in maintaining friendly relations with whatever power controls the County of Sunndi and the surrounding areas, which serve as gateway to our finest land. With that in mind, we would like to offer a pact between our two great powers, of the following conditions:
First, that there shall be no aggression between our powers. This shall extend beyond the territory in question, to foster the trust needed to coexist peacably with a neighbor of such importance.
Second, that should you ever need assistance in the defense of said territory, we will provide it to you, pending its availability.
Third, corresponding to the second, that you should commit all appropriate forces to the defense of this territory, again pending availability. 
Fourth, that no other power's forces should be allowed passage through this territory without our explicit consent. Likewise, we offer the same guarantee to you for areas immediately bordering this territory.
Finally, we would like to stipulate explicitly that this agreement shall only remain in effect so long as you maintain control of the region in question. Should you fail to defend it properly, all other conditions will be considered void.
We hope to build good relations between our two great powers. Please let us know of any other conditions you may require.
- signed Abbon Craylor, on behalf of the Elder Brothers.[/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 13, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> And now, to get involved in some secret wheeling & dealing
> *Anabstercorian*
> [sblock]As you know, it is not long that the Scarlet Brotherhood has been able to openly guard the rights of its people in such large geographical areas as it is today. During our earliest periods of expansion, we learned quickly the importance and power of subterfuge as a means of popular liberation.
> With our successes, we have been fortunate to be able to adopt a policy of greater openness, and we are no longer forced to hide our color in many of the streets we protect. Sadly, with this good fortune comes a cost, as well, and we generally find ourselves in possession of too much notoriety to engage our foes in the covert manner which is so often advantageous.
> ...




*Guilt Puppy*
[sblock]You receive a letter in return, in neatly scribed letters in fresh vellum, though the ink seems odd in some fashion - more like tar than sepia.
"To the Elder Brothers of the Scarlet Brotherhood:"
"I, Eli Tomorast, am honored at your attentions and your compliments.  I admit to great respect of your organization, for in some ways your rise from obscurity parallels my own - as I have joined the ranks of the mighty in Greyhawk, until I stood shoulder to shoulder with those who once abused my privacy, you have joined the ranks of nations, taking your rightful place at the head of those you have championed.
"I accept all of your offers of treaty - peace between us!  Now, be warned - this paper shall self-destruct dangerously in 10 seconds.  Apply fire liberally, for your own safety."
The black pudding the paper was written in snaps out of stasis and consumes it in an instant.[/sblock]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2004)

> Can't decide between Good and Evil?
> 
> How about a compromize?



If I take Zindia and Nippon in whatever form or shape or inhabitants, I'll play a major role as I'm a huge madderbastard faction. That isn't really much to my taste. I

I prefer to play the underdog. Kinda did it in the 3rd IR and that was alot to my liking. Hmmmmm....

I'm very much considering dropping Zindia and Nippon and solely taking the Red Kingdom, seen as nothing canon is written about it and its a red desert mystery I might enjoy the freedom that grants to fill it in.

I don't need a huge central power role, preferably something small and characteristic.

Hmmmm....


----------



## James Heard (Dec 13, 2004)

Forsaken Dude said:
			
		

> If I take Zindia and Nippon in whatever form or shape or inhabitants, I'll play a major role as I'm a huge madderbastard faction.



I don't see that though. Like myself, Nippon and Zindia as a faction seems destined to play a certain sort of peripheral role more than anything else. They're just too isolated from the Flanaess and Flanaessian affairs. I've got a PC that's perhaps a bit more cosmopolitan than the entire rest of my kingdom put together, and your current faction just looks like it would be hella isolated too just by simple fact of geography. Unless the spelljamming factions decide to go a-carpet bombing for some reason, or some of the other factions decide to send massive elite and epic armies more than halfway across Oerth to attack people and territories non-contiguous and on the defensive I don't see it. I didn't play in any of the other IRs though, so maybe that's exactly what goes on- non-sensical attacks on factions that are strong just because they're strong without any regard to whether or not said factions are dangerous, intrusive, or interfere with common areas of interest.

Should I go back and read the 3rd IR more thoroughly with an eye for a map though?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 13, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> And now, to get involved in some secret wheeling & dealing
> 
> *Nac Mac Feegle:*
> [sblock]As you surely know, the Tilvanot Peninsula has long been a vital refuge for the Scarlet Brotherhood, and the race which we protect. Even as we continue to successfully reclaim our rightful lands, it remains an important historical and cultural center to our people, giving it the highest of priorities among our holdings.
> ...




Guilt Puppy

[sblock]
The terms you offer seem reasonable to the Iron League, and they will be followed accordingly as long as our relations remain good.  Please understand that actions showing malicious or harmful attempt to the League or its allies will be constued as hostile and will be grounds for the dissolution of said pact.
[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 13, 2004)

*To Everyone In The Ir, Including Serpenteye*

I have just modified the megapost as per ALL the posts previous to this one.
  The modifications took a very long time, with claims, counterclaims, Serpenteye's rulings, huge amounts of additional information added, and scrolling up and down the post.

  The megapost is now 70 PAGES long.

  READ YOUR ROSTER DESCRIPTION IMMEDIATELY, FOLKS.
  Serpenteye, please take a look at the roster:  there are a lot of rulings on population you need to make, due to new claims.

  A lot of you are in for shell shock.  Have a look!  
  If you do not like what you see, take it to Serpenteye.  He made the rulings.
  If there is a grammatical error or other obvious mistake that I made, then take it to me.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 13, 2004)

I just wanted to point out that  Edill and it's undead sister planet, are both air spheres.  Also, I'm not sure that the metalic dragons are organized in any way that can be subverted.  You may be able to get a small group of them, but there is no overarching government. Most of what they do is sit around on rocks (elemental earth pockets) and debate philosophy.

The only thing anyone would be interested there would be the dragons... everthing else is basically food/livestock/animal int.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 13, 2004)

*Caution To Serpenteye And Nac Mac Feegle*

CAUTION:

  Nac Mac Feegle's power is totally underpowered.  Look at the ICs.  
  If Nac Mac Feegle's power had 7 times it's current IC, it might be comparable  to the other powers present.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 13, 2004)

*Map & "Stuff"*

Ok, just trying to post some things I've been working on that aren't particularly finished or useful but I'd like to post them anyways - because someone else might think they're useful or finished:
[sblock]
Ye'Cind
CG Elven Demigod of Music, Magical Songs, and Bards

Domains: Chaos, Good, Knowledge, Magic
Prestige Domains: Divination, Exorcism, Mind, Mysticism, Summoning

Bard30/Sublime Chord10
Medium-size Outsider
Divine Rank: 4
Hit Dice: 40d6+240 (480 hp)
Initiative: +10 (+10 Dex)
Speed: 60 ft.
AC: 41 (Armor +8, Deflection +17, Natural Armor +6)
Attacks: +45/+40/+35 Harcot +3 keen rapier of holy power, or +32 melee touch, or +47 ranged touch
Damage: Harcot +3 keen rapier of holy power 1d6+10(15-20)/x2 (+3d6 holy damage, +1 negative level versus evil)
Face/Reach: 5ft by 5ft/5ft
Special Attacks: Domain Powers, Salient Divine Abilities, Spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: Divine immunities, DR 39/+4, fire resistance 24, SR 36, Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge +47, Sublime Chord Music
Saves: Fort +20 Ref +26 Will +26
Abilities: Str 24 Dex 30 Con 23 Int 25 Wis 28 Cha 45

Skills: Appraise +54, Balance +24, Bluff +64, Concentration +20, Craft (Musical Composition) +48, Diplomacy +74, Disguise +74, Gather Information +61, Heal +23, Knowledge (Arcana) +51, Knowledge (Astrology) +23, Knowledge (History) +31, Knowledge (Nature) +34, Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) +21, Knowledge (Religion) +21, Listen +33, Perform (Comedy) +21, Perform (Oratory) +26, Perform (Wind Instruments) +26, Perform (Sing) +67, Ride +16, Search +21, Sense Motive +66, Sleight of Hand +26, Use Magic Device +24

Feats: Elf abilities (Lowlight Vision, +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks, +2 saving throw bonus versus enchantment effects), Elf Weapon Proficiencies, Bard Weapon proficiencies, Brew Potion, Craft Magic Arms & Armor, Craft Wondrous Item, Epic Skill Focus (Disguise), Epic Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Epic Skill Focus (Perform-Sing), Epic Skill Focus (Sense Motive), Leadership, Epic Leadership, Improved Counterspell, Lasting Inspiration, Skill Focus (Perform-Sing), Music of the Gods, Reactive Countersong, Weapon Finesse (Rapier), 

Divine Immunities: Polymorphing, petrification, energy drain, ability drain, ability damage, mind-affecting effects, electricity, cold, acid, disease, poison, stunning, sleep, paralysis, death effects, disintegration, and any attack that alters his form.

Salient Divine Abilities: Divine Bard, Divine Glibness, Irresistible Performance, Know Secrets

Domain Powers:
Spell-Like Abilities: Ye'Cind uses these abilities as a 14th level caster. The saving throw for such abilities is 31 + spell level.

Other Divine Powers
As a demigod, Ye'Cind treats a 1 on an attack roll or saving throw normally and not as an automatic failure. He is immortal.

Senses: Ye'Cind can see, hear, touch, and smell at a distance of 4 miles. As a standard action, he can perceive anything within 4 miles around any of his worshippers, holy sites, objects, or any location where one of his titles or name was spoken in the last hour. He can extend his senses to up to two locations at once. He can block the sensing power of deities of his rank or lower at up to two remote locations at once for one hour.

Portfolio Sense: Ye'Cind instantly senses when at least one thousand people are involved in a project involving music, elves, or bards, such as a concert or battle involving elves.

Automatic Actions:

Create Magic Items: As a god of music and bards, Ye'Cind can create any magic item whose primary purpose is musical in nature or intended for elves such as Pipes of Sounding, or a Cloak of Elvenkind, as long as the item's market price does not exceed 4,500 GP.

Equipment: Recorder of Ye'Cind, +3 keen rapier of holy power, ring of weaponbreaking, ring of elemental water command, boots and cloak of elvenkind, bracers of armor +8, amulet of natural armor +6, crystal ball w/true seeing, decanter of endless water, greater horn of blasting, pipes of pain
[/sblock]
Also attached is my unfinished map of all of Oerth, gratuitously plain in a two color gif for maximum snazzy speed. My thought at first was that I would be able to outline this more or less in accordance with Guilt Puppy's map and send it on over to him (and it all helped me get a 'feel' for some of the coastal weirdness of the map - and yes, I know I need to fix the Tharquish lands a lot) but I thought everyone else might get a pleasant sense of the vastness of Oerth (you're all feeling pleasant and vast now, yes? Good.).

If anyone looks at the map and notices something immediately and idiotically wrong with something (like I dropped Greyhawk off the map, or if it looks like I signed my name on a particular coastline) please say something.

_Edit: Also attached it my urm, liberal interpretation of GP's map with my own. I say liberal because a lot of the coastlines are an awful lot different and I forgot the rest of the great lakes when I was building it in the first place. Maybe I'll get around to the rest of Oerth if I can't sleep and I'm feeling like torture might be just the thing to help me find unconsciousness. I'm also working on a sketch of "dark ozma" that I should upload eventually, because I thought the idea was cute of trying to make a busty drow out of quaint Oz illustration._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 13, 2004)

HOLY MACKERAL.

  What a beautiful map, James.

  And I'm going to end up having to color it in, too.  (help!  fire!  murder!  GET ME OUT OF HERE!    )


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2004)

Nice James, nice


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 13, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I have just modified the megapost as per ALL the posts previous to this one.
> The modifications took a very long time, with claims, counterclaims, Serpenteye's rulings, huge amounts of additional information added, and scrolling up and down the post.




First off, another round of applause for all the work you've been putting into this -- 70 pages is a lot of stuff. Some very impressive stuff.

That said, unless I'm looking at the wrong megapost it does appear you've overlooked at least one approved claim -- Serpenteye has allowed the Brotherhood to officially stake its place among the Suel Barbarians, as their protector and benefactor. (It was way down at the end of one of his posts, so it's understandably easy to miss.)

Once you get around to the update, I've also set up an email account for Brotherhood relatiosn -- craylor@rowf.net ... You can go ahead and stick that one in the megapost (if it gets spidered and spammed, I can just shut it down once the game is over) 

Oh, and while we're giving applause, _mega_ applause to Serpenteye for all the work he's done thus far, and all the work he continues to do. When the players are having fun before the game has even started (and I am, at least), that says something pretty strong in favor of the guy in charge 

Finally, on the subject of work, if there's anyone looking for work to do, does anyone want to keep track of public alliances? I know none have been made public so far, but there will be some, I'm sure, that people will want to be -- alliances designed as a deterrant against aggression, for instance, don't deter much if people don't know about them. Anyway, just a thought.

...oh, and Anabstercorian and Nac Mac Feegle: The Brotherhood would like to formally acknowledge the receipt of your communications, and assures a more complete response in due time. (Read as, I'm too lazy to type out longer acknowledgements at the moment, but I will later  )


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 13, 2004)

And again, my e-mail address is re(removethis)hughes AT MIT DOT EDU.  Remove the (removethis).

Kudos to Edena!  He works so hard.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 13, 2004)

*Dark Ozma of Edena*

Didn't turn out as well as I wanted it to, thanks to being a moron and working at the wrong resolution for a half hour.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 13, 2004)

That is extremely classy.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 13, 2004)

To James:  I would hardly call you a moron!!  You seem extremely bright to me, and hard working.  Kudos on your map.  Even if it doesn't work in the end!
  We were unable to create a large scale Oerik-wide map for the 3rd IR.  If you can pull this off, James, you will add a dimension to the 5th IR we never had.  So good luck on your efforts!  

  To Guilt Puppy:

  Actually, 3 people have claimed the barbarians.  Zelda, yourself, and Paxus.  I read (I could be wrong) that Serpenteye has awarded the barbarians to Zelda (and thus Airwhale) since she claimed them first.
  It's a lot of work, the megapost, yes.  But YOU - THE PLAYERS represent most of the text in that post!
  I have taken links you supplied, source material you took the time to write, faction information you wrote, current doings you set down, and other creative stuff you made.  I'm the accountant (with a good case of eyestrain) who is trying to organize it so that everyone can read it and enjoy it (and get a better idea of what Greyhawk is all about and what is going on.)
  Yourself, William, Thomas, James, and a lot of others have supplied enormous amounts of Greyhawk material.  So much we could practically make our own setting, or match the information in a large setting boxed set!
  Sometimes I wonder if the WOTC people will take a look at what we have done, and consider incorporating any of it into their world?

  And Jame's map, if he can make it work, is going to ROCK.  So say I, Edena!  

  - - -

  I have e-mailed everyone in the IR.
  I have just gotten my own e-mail up and running (I went for 4 months without an e-mail, but the IR required one.  It took 6 hours, but I got it up and running - I hope!)
  I hope everyone will reply to my e-mails.  That way I will know if my 6 hours was worth it, or I must put another 6 hours into dealing with my ISRP!  
  We'll see ...

  And yes, MEGA-APPLAUSE to Serpenteye.
  Gods ...
  I ran the 3rd IR, and it was 8 to 12 hours a day, every day, day and night, for 3 months straight.  No breaks.
  And Serpenteye's rules are FAR MORE COMPLEX than anything I created!!

  I'll say this, go easy on Serpenteye on Turn 1!!!
  Everyone is going to have misunderstandings, and misinterpretations.  Trust me:  take it in the spirit of fun and light heartedness.  Because if Serpenteye is deluged with unhappy players, upset players, and questions, I think ... well, I have to wonder if ANYONE could stand up to that kind of pressure?!

  For that matter, I can't believe how well Serpenteye is doing.  His resilence and endurance is notable.  Perhaps he is accustomed to working 80 hour weeks?  12 hour days?  LOL.  Yes, he is one tough DM.
  Let's just say, I wouldn't run a marathon against him.  He'd win the Boston Marathon hands down.  

  PUBLIC alliances?
  Well ... public alliances are just that:  whatever the power in question allows you to believe is a public alliance!  (grins)
  For example, Paxus's Wolf and Knight Otu's Dragon are public allies ... or are they?
  And it would seem Thomas and Xael would ally, since both play elves.  Or ... will they?

  (grins evilly)

  Beware!  I know from experience ... nothing is as it seems, in an IR!  (Unless it's Forrester, and his power (the Humanoid Alliance) honestly hated elves.  All elves.  To the death.  So ... why did he end up with the daughter of the Queen of Evermeet as his willing concubine, and end up as King of the Evermeet Elves, who were his willing and loyal subjects???!!  Hehe ... in an IR, NOTHING is as it seems!)

  My power, the drow - the Empire of Eclavdor - is publicly allied with the Empire of Iuz.
  And it is obvious that my power is on friendly terms with Anabstercorian's power, Paxus's power, and Knight Otu's power.
  You probably know that my power has made friendly overtures with Melkor's power and with Creamsteak's power.

  And that's where it stands, with the Empire of Eclavdor.  At least, that is where it stands publicly.

  On a final note:  Guilt Puppy, all the areas on your map are now claimed EXCEPT:  the interior of the Amedio Rainforest, and the Corusk Mountains.  I am just wondering who will claim those?
.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 13, 2004)

And thank you, Anabstercorian.  I'll put your e-mail in now, and send you a test e-mail.  Same with Guilt Puppy.
  Cheers to you both.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 13, 2004)

Melkor, I will send you a reply (probably by the sblock way) to your post.
  William, my power WILL react to what has just happened in your power!

  Give me a little more time.  I've been busy with that megapost of late ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 13, 2004)

Ok, final post for the night.  I have a good case of eyestrain, and gotta get off.

  I think the map James is setting up rocks, and I'll be happy to help color it in, if asked.
  Hempmonland needs to be divided up into at least 2 quadrants.  The Empire of the Yuan-Ti, a part of my power, holds the interior of the southern half of the island, and has at least one port city.  The Yuan-Ti have otherwise avoided the coastal regions, since the Scarlet Brotherhood has been on the rampage there for decades.

  About Eclavdra and how she appears:

  Think of a comely elf maiden just come to womanhood.  Maybe the equivalent of 19 in human terms.  Her skin is milky white, her hair is raven black.  Her face is soft and gentle, her nose soft, her lips delicate and pouting, her ears cherubic (and not overlarge, the way they commonly depict elven ears, but human-sized.)  Her eyes are almond shaped, hardly slanted at all, and expressionate.  
  Her body is that of a maid of great beauty, delicate and pleasing to male eyes.  Her hourglass form is pronounced.  Her breasts aren't large, but have filled out into young womanhood.
  Her hands are delicate, the fingers long and supple.
  Her voice is a lyric soprano (high soprano) and she speaks softly or whispers, most of the time.

  Now, take a photo negative of the above.
  This girl has soft, silken black skin (not glossy, not midnight blue, and NOT green-black! ... but black, like the night sky.)  Her hair is milky white, soft and lush and thick, falling to her waist.
  Her irises are a stunning scarlet (but NOT like an albino's, and they do NOT glow!), but otherwise her eyes are quite normal.
  Aside from skin, hair, and eye color, the girl is just as described above.

  She wears slippers of mithril (they must be magical), shining mithril armor that hugs her like a second skin, and gauzy robes of a (somewhat) see through ... these robes are royal purple, and they shimmer and reflect the glow of any lights in beautiful fashion ... almost magical in their grace and beauty.
  She has a beautiful and delicate mithril coronet on her head.  A beautiful, ornate scepter of shining mithril is on a slender belt of the same metal at her waist.  Around her neck is a necklace of mithril beads, and between her breasts it ends in a large gemstone, which glows with a soft white radiance.

  She carries twin long swords, the hilts of which are ornate.
  She also wears an ornate symbol of Lolth, and this also hangs at her waist from her belt - in the dead front center.  It is made of gleaming mithril, and in the light of the gem it reflects brightly.

  To the casual onlooker who does not know better, here is a beautiful girl that perhaps one might want to get to know better.

  To the elven observer, it's a sight to fill that elf with horror, awe, and terror, and send said elf fleeing as fast and as far as possible from said apparition ... unless that elf wishes to embrace the call of Lolth (who does indeed desire elven worshippers) and convert to her faith.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> On a final note:  Guilt Puppy, all the areas on your map are now claimed EXCEPT:  the interior of the Amedio Rainforest, and the Corusk Mountains.  I am just wondering who will claim those?
> .



I will claim the Corusk Mountains.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 13, 2004)

Just a heads up from me, I'm still around, still haven't finished my history/faction info (bad, bad me!) but working on it. If everything goes as planned, I should be able to finish it today and post it somewhere tonight.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 13, 2004)

*Take 2*

Ok, this version is scarier to me at least. Believe it or not, she was a cutie until I applied the broad swaths of inky night...


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 13, 2004)

Serpenteye, I want to claim Sahuagin Empire!  After their Priests lost contact with Sekolah, their deity, this highly lawful; and disiplined society went into great turmoil. Gallador than turned their leader into Vampire, who embraced his new state, immortality and power that Sekolah denied his people! Population would be propaby around 2 millions.

Paxus Asclepius, you didn`t respond to my last post!

Creamsteak, did you double your population, it seems a bit too low? I think you can also claim Derro, or Edena could, I planned to do this, but I am stronger that you two.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 13, 2004)

Well, it seems that people agree I am woefully underpowered.  So, any suggestions?  I don't think that there's much territory left to claim, so I'm not sure what to do...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 13, 2004)

Bugbear. Re: Lurker's Board. said:
			
		

> Now that's the Silliest idea I've ever heard. Where do you come up with these things.




Some of us have very vivid imaginations .



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> If I take Zindia and Nippon in whatever form or shape or inhabitants, I'll play a major role as I'm a huge madderbastard faction. That isn't really much to my taste. I
> 
> I prefer to play the underdog. Kinda did it in the 3rd IR and that was alot to my liking. Hmmmmm....
> 
> ...




You're right, you wouldn't be an underdog with that faction, your 13 million population would guarantee that. The role you would play in the IR depends completely on you, though. On wether you'd choose to enter into a web of alliances or play the isolationist. It's unlikely you would be attacked for no good reason. But on the other hand, since you would be able to play a major role you'd have to hold yourself back if you didn't want to and that wouldn't be very fun, I suppose.
I can't really give you any recommendations, the choice is entirely up to you and whatever you choose I'll allow it. Your faction would be weaker if you chose to play the Red Kingdom, and you wouldn't get any special adantages from me as a compensation for your own choice, but it could indeed be more interesting to play.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Should I go back and read the 3rd IR more thoroughly with an eye for a map though?




Alliances, and the fact that factions were more scattered across the map in the 3rd IR, were the major reason the off-map areas came under attack. The focus of the game was always on the Flannaes.

Anyone can be a target in the 5th IR too, I'm not saying that you're safe, but any NPC attacker will choose his prey with care.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I have just modified the megapost as per ALL the posts previous to this one.
> The modifications took a very long time, with claims, counterclaims, Serpenteye's rulings, huge amounts of additional information added, and scrolling up and down the post.
> 
> The megapost is now 70 PAGES long.
> ...




Will do.

Great job, Edena .



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> CAUTION:
> 
> Nac Mac Feegle's power is totally underpowered.  Look at the ICs.
> If Nac Mac Feegle's power had 7 times it's current IC, it might be comparable  to the other powers present.




Nac Mac has quite a few Epic PLs, but he's not too powerful by a good margin.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> I just wanted to point out that  Edill and it's undead sister planet, are both air spheres.  Also, I'm not sure that the metalic dragons are organized in any way that can be subverted.  You may be able to get a small group of them, but there is no overarching government. Most of what they do is sit around on rocks (elemental earth pockets) and debate philosophy.
> 
> The only thing anyone would be interested there would be the dragons... everthing else is basically food/livestock/animal int.




Good point. An area without organization cannot be infiltrated.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok, just trying to post some things I've been working on that aren't particularly finished or useful but I'd like to post them anyways - because someone else might think they're useful or finished:
> 
> Ye'Cind
> CG Elven Demigod of Music, Magical Songs, and Bards
> ...




Amazing, just amazing... Thanks 




			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Oh, and while we're giving applause, _mega_ applause to Serpenteye for all the work he's done thus far, and all the work he continues to do. When the players are having fun before the game has even started (and I am, at least), that says something pretty strong in favor of the guy in charge




Ah,   , thanks.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Didn't turn out as well as I wanted it to, thanks to being a moron and working at the wrong resolution for a half hour.




Pretty. The composition seems almost classical.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Actually, 3 people have claimed the barbarians.  Zelda, yourself, and Paxus.  I read (I could be wrong) that Serpenteye has awarded the barbarians to Zelda (and thus Airwhale) since she claimed them first.




I thought Zelda made a reference to having played them in the 3rd IR, I didn't realise she had made a claim to them for this game... Regardless, one of the first rules I decided on for the 5th IR was that no returning player would be allowed to play the same faction as they played in the 3rd IR, even though they would off course be allowed to conquer any territory on the map with no special restrictions. 
So, if she made the claim it's rejected.

Guilt Puppy claimed them before Paxus, so Guilt Puppy gets them.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> And yes, MEGA-APPLAUSE to Serpenteye.
> Gods ...
> I ran the 3rd IR, and it was 8 to 12 hours a day, every day, day and night, for 3 months straight.  No breaks.
> And Serpenteye's rules are FAR MORE COMPLEX than anything I created!!
> ...




I honestly can't understand all this praize, though I appreciate it enormously. I feel like a lazy bum, who have let the players do most of the work putting all this together. It's not anything like what you went trough before the 3rd IR, Edena...
You have all been great. Guilt Puppy, Edena, James Head, William Ronald, and well, every single one of our players. You guys are the reason this is going to be one hell of a game. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I will claim the Corusk Mountains.




Granted.



			
				Venus said:
			
		

> Just a heads up from me, I'm still around, still haven't finished my history/faction info (bad, bad me!) but working on it. If everything goes as planned, I should be able to finish it today and post it somewhere tonight.




No worries.

My first impression on the Khanates would be a Mongol-type culture from the Genghis Khan era. Highly skilled and disciplined warriors on horseback. Cruel in war (I'm talking genocide here) but cosmopolitic and tolerant in peace. Neutral, with a side of evil.
Orc Reich... Well, the most obvious association is Third Reich (and we all know what that's about), but it doesn't have to go in that direction. Reich is simply german for Realm, a word with no negative connotations. Orc Reich would probably be lawful and authoritarian, but anything else is open for interpretation.

Feel free to disregard these speculations. It's your faction to do with as you will.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok, this version is scarier to me at least. Believe it or not, she was a cutie until I applied the broad swaths of inky night...




Feral.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, I want to claim Sahuagin Empire!  After their Priests lost contact with Sekolah, their deity, this highly lawful; and disiplined society went into great turmoil. Gallador than turned their leader into Vampire, who embraced his new state, immortality and power that Sekolah denied his people! Population would be propaby around 2 millions.
> 
> Creamsteak, did you double your population, it seems a bit too low? I think you can also claim Derro, or Edena could, I planned to do this, but I am stronger that you two.




Would that be the Sahuagin Empire in the Solnor? Granted.

Creamsteak's not the one who doubles populations (unless he edits my posts   ). But yes, if he wants to I can give him a few more slaves.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 13, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Well, it seems that people agree I am woefully underpowered.  So, any suggestions?  I don't think that there's much territory left to claim, so I'm not sure what to do...




Your options are somewhat limited by geography, and I couldn't give you a continental power on the other side of the world. But sea-faring would be a natural part of your peoples lives and you could pick up something across the ocean...
Lets say there is an Isle of the Phoenix. A small continent halfway across the Solnor with a population of 3,600,000 people and an IC of 90 (with the old equation, which I'm soon going to change, making the number 180 IC). If you would want such a territory it's yours.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 13, 2004)

I have made a minor change to the rules, with the result that all territories now have a doubled potential IC and that all the IC-values I have set for all the territories are now also doubled. Edena, please edit your Mega-post to include this change.

Explanation:
Once I had set your populations and ICs I found that they were just not high enough. One single Epic PL is the equivalent of 100 Power Points and the most powerful of you could only gain a handful of Epic PLs a turn if you put everything you would have had into it. The great armies I'm planning to give you would have compleely overshadowed your production. Since war would likely wear you all down as the IR progressed and casualties would accumulate at a greater rate than your production most of you would only grow weaker with time, regardless of how well you played. 
 Any final Winner of the game would inevitably be the player who stayed away from war for as long as possible. You would all eventually realise this, and the IR would turn into a Cold War situation where most of the action would consist of minor acts of terrorism. That's not the kind of game I want, therefore I'm doubling everyones production to make the game more dynamic and to make it worth risking your armies to attain territorial goals.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 13, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I have made a minor change to the rules, with the result that all territories now have a doubled potential IC and that all the IC-values I have set for all the territories are now also doubled. Edena, please edit your Mega-post to include this change.



 That means for me:
 Greater Ahlissa: 360 IC
 North Kingdom: 210 IC
 Rel Astra and Solnor: 30 IC
 Medegia: 24 IC
 The Grandwood: 2 IC
 The Sea Barons: 14 IC
 correct?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 13, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> AIRWHALE and ZELDA THEMELIN
> (Airwhale and Zelda are working together, running a single power)
> Powers:
> 
> ...




The Barbarians belong to Guilt Puppy. Ratik is unclaimed. (The ICs will be doubled)



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The Dwarven Citadels:  Claim Disallowed




(see the battle of the Flinty Hills, 3rd IR. )



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> ANABSTERCORIAN
> 
> POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:
> 
> ...




Seltaren is a part of the Duchy of Urnst, and thus belongs to Bugbear. I might have missed this before, but the standard-rule applies.

The Suel Imperium has no population (of consequence) and no functioning industry. Its wealth is of a different kind...

IC will be doubled.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> BUGBEAR
> 
> POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:
> 
> The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE




Organizations are generally not considered as territories, they have neither population or IC. Their members count as citizens in the countreies in which the organization is based.
Organizations do however contribute to the PL of a faction.
N/A=N/A

Note that Seltaren also belongs to Bugbear.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> CREAMSTEAK
> 
> POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:
> 
> ...




Since Melkor requested that I increase Creamsteak's population   :

  Aboleth Underdark Realms: 300,000 = 12 IC
  Beholder Underdark Dominions: 1,350,000 = 76 IC
  Allied Magic-Using Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
  Allied Psionic Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
  Illithid Underdark Dominions: 2,600,500 = 90 IC
  Illithid Spelljammers: (unknown) = N/A
  Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead: 42,000 = 2,2 IC




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> DEMON ATHIEST
> 
> E-Mail:  UNKNOWN
> PC:  unknown
> ...




Demon Atheist, you are still welcome in the IR. 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> EDENA OF NEITH
> 
> POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:
> 
> The Ice Elves of the Adri:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE




The Ice Elves have a population of 90,000 and an IC of 5 (after doubling).



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> ELUVAN
> 
> POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:
> 
> ...





  The Knights of the Watch:  NA/NA
  The Wild Coast (all territories on-map) 400,000 = 16 IC (ad)
  The Lorridges (all territories on-map) 50,000 = 2 IC (ad)
  The Dapple Forest: Can't find it on the maps. Since it is that small it counts as a part of the country it is located in.
  The Iron Forest: Can't find it on the maps. Since it is that small it counts as a part of the country it is located in.
  The Silent Ones of Keoland: NA/NA



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE




N/A=N/A



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> MELKOR
> Allied Deep Dragons and allied Shadow Dragons:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE




N/A=N/A

(Too small to matter in terms of population, but contributes to the PLs of the faction)




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> NAC MAC FEEGLE
> 
> The Kabalim: (unknown) = N/A
> Dullstrand:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
> ...




    The Kabalim: N/A = N/A
  Dullstrand: 50,000 = 2,5 IC
  Hestmark Highlands: 40,000 = 1,4 IC
  The County of Ulek: 670,000 (unless otherwise listed (?)) = 35 IC
  The Duchy of Ulek: 554,000 (unless othersise listed (?)) = 28 IC




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> PAXUS ASCLEPIUS
> 
> The Bone March (including Spinecastle) 620,000 = 16 IC (UNKNOWN IF SERPENTEYE WILL GIVE ADDITION IC FOR SPINECASTLE)
> 
> The Blemu Hills:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE




1) No. 
2) The Blemu Hills count as a part of the Bone March.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> RIKANDUR AZEBOL
> 
> The Bluff Hills:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
> The Boneheart:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE
> ...




1)10,000 = 0,3 IC
2)N/A=N/A
3)N/A=N/A
4)N/A=N/A



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> THOMAS HOBBES
> 
> -  Aliador - this extremely secret and ancient nation under the Griff Mountains (and thus, directly under Paxus' holdings) represents large forces of extraordinarily potent elves, large forces of extraordinarily potent wondrous beings, sizeable forces of extraordinarily potent good elven undead, large forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.
> 
> ...




1) Heh , claim granted.
2,400,000 = 144 IC 
2)N/A=N/A
3)N/A=N/A
4)N/A=N/A




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> William Ronald
> 
> Hero dieties:  Azor'alq, Daoud. (NOTE:  CLAIM DENIED BY SERPENTEYE)
> 
> ...




1) But I then changed my mind and granted the claim.
2) 5,000 = 0,2 IC
3) N/A=N/A




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> XAEL
> 
> Calrune:  25,000 centaur, 8,000 demihuman, 3,000 human, 1,000 faerie:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE ON IC
> Chauntosbergen:  560,000 dwarves, 130,000 gnomes:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE ON IC
> ...




1), 2), 3) Calrune, Delrune and Chauntosbergen count as parts of the Vesve forest and the Yatils respectively. Their populations and ICs are included in the ratings for those areas.
4) 80,000 = 3 IC
5) N/A=N/A
6) 20,000 = 1 IC



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES
> 
> Continent of Anakeris (NO RULING ON IC BY SERPENTEYE YET)
> Continent of Aquaria  (NO RULING ON IC BY SERPENTEYE YET)
> ...




1) (unknown)
2) (unknown)
3) Known and granted to Mak Nac.
4) N/A=N/A (but still adds PLs to the owning faction
5) N/A=N/A
6) N/A=N/A


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 13, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That means for me:
> Greater Ahlissa: 360 IC
> North Kingdom: 210 IC
> Rel Astra and Solnor: 30 IC
> ...




That seems to be correct. A clean and simple doubling of the IC of all your territories.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 13, 2004)

The new thread is open.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110369


----------

